# AMAZING FACT: DEVOTION



## blazingthru (May 21, 2013)

*Crowing Communication*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Roosters do not always crow at the crack of dawn. Some will crow any time during the day. A rooster crows to protect his hens and ward off enemies, and they are very territorial. Since they are active during the day, they are most rambunctious in the morning when their testosterone level is highest.
“Cock-a-doodle-doo” is the phrase we often think of when a rooster jumps up on a fence post at the crack of dawn to welcome the new day. But lots of other things can set off a rooster to crow, such as a train passing by or a car starting. A cockerel (another name for rooster) is also very protective of his hens and will be quick to fight off any intruders. 

Crowing roosters can sometimes be such a bother to neighbors that people look for ways to quiet their “fowl” talk. Locking him up at night, sealing off the cracks in the henhouse that let light in, or using blackout curtains are a few ways to fool him into holding back the crowing. Caponizing (neutering) a rooster will also sometimes help. 

There is a familiar story in the Bible about a rooster crowing. Peter was told by Jesus in the upper room that he would deny Christ three times. Peter vehemently rebuked Jesus, saying, “If I have to die with You, I will not deny you!” (Mark 14:31). But it happened in the courtyard of the high priest—Peter denied Christ. “A second time the rooster crowed. Then Peter called to mind the word that Jesus had said to him, ‘Before the rooster crows twice, you will deny Me three times.’ And when he thought about it, he wept” (Mark 14:72). 

*How sensitive are we to God’s call to our hearts when we sin or deny Christ? How tuned in are we to the Holy Spirit’s whisper? Would we hear the Lord wooing us if we heard a rooster crow?*

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And when he putteth forth his own sheep, he goeth before them, and the sheep follow him: for they know his voice. 
- John 10:4*


----------



## Shimmie (May 21, 2013)

Blaz, this is a beautiful and powerful message.   

Thank you so much for sharing.   I'm reading your messages / devotions (I've subscribed to your thread and they come into my home email each day and they are truly a blessing.   So are you, Dear Sister, so are you.  


God bless you beyond your heart's deepest prayers.


----------



## sweetvi (May 21, 2013)

Beautifulllllllllll!


----------



## blazingthru (May 22, 2013)

*Lifting the Needy*

AN AMAZING FACT:  According to the United Nations Food and Agriculture Organization, about 925 million people in the world are undernourished—that’s one in seven. Poor nutrition kills at least 5,000,000 children every year.

Starvation is only one of the heart-wrenching problems that affect the poor and the needy. Clean drinking water and proper medical care are two more critical needs, and there are many others. 

*Psalm 113 says that God “raises the poor out of the dust, and lifts the needy out of the ash heap, that He may seat him with princes” *(vs. 7, 8). This shows the great value God places on the poor. The Bible says, “Has God not chosen the poor of this world to be rich in faith and heirs of the kingdom which He promised to those who love Him?” (James 2:5). The people who suffer in poverty are as important to God as the rulers of the nations. They are just as surely His children. 

It’s easy to be overwhelmed by the sad statistics, even to be stunned into inaction. After all, what can one person do against such widespread tragedy and desperation? The truth is we can all do something, at least in some small way, to alleviate the suffering in the world. 

Love for God obligates us to act. As ambassadors for Christ, we must continue His work of lifting up the needy with our love.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Who is like unto the LORD our God, who dwelleth on high, Who humbleth himself to behold the things that are in heaven, and in the earth! He raiseth up the poor out of the dust, and lifteth the needy out of the dunghill; That he may set him with princes, even with the princes of his people. 
- Psalms 113:5-8
*


----------



## blazingthru (May 23, 2013)

*Which Prisoner?*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The United States has the highest incarceration rate in the developed world. The most recent statistics (2009) show 743 inmates for every 100,000 people. According to the U.S. Bureau of Justice Statistics, 7.2 million people were on probation, in jail or prison, or on parole—or about 3.1 percent of all adults.
At the end of 2009, there were about 2.3 million inmates in the United States. The three states with the lowest ratio of prisoners per population were Maine, Minnesota, and New Hampshire. The states with the highest ratio were Louisiana, Mississippi, and Oklahoma. 

There are different types of facilities to hold inmates. Local city and county jails hold less serious offenders. Prisons hold more serious offenders and range from minimum security to supermax facilities, which house the most dangerous criminals. Prison population charts look fairly level with moderate increases from the 1920s to the 1970s. But in the 1980s until today, the graph spikes upward very quickly. 

At Jesus’ trial before Pilate, a prisoner named Barabbas was brought out. This hardcore criminal did not forget to pay a parking meter; he had been incarcerated for murder and was likely a member of the violent Jewish party called the Zealots. Pilate felt the pressure of the crowd, who wanted him to unjustly convict Jesus. He remembered the Jewish custom of releasing a prisoner during Passover, and he gave the mob a choice between Jesus and Barabbas. 

The guilty man was set free, and the righteous Man was condemned. The true prisoner was unchained, and the One without fault was bound. The murderer got off and the Life Giver got put in. The one who truly deserved death, Barabbas, represents you and me. He was released so that the One who did not deserve death could take on the penalty of sin so that we could be set free.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And so Pilate, willing to content the people, released Barabbas unto them, and delivered Jesus, when he had scourged him, to be crucified. 
- Mark 15:15*


----------



## Laela (May 23, 2013)

I truly enjoyed this Word!




blazingthru said:


> *Which Prisoner?*
> 
> AN AMAZING FACT:  The United States has the highest incarceration rate in the developed world. The most recent statistics (2009) show 743 inmates for every 100,000 people. According to the U.S. Bureau of Justice Statistics, 7.2 million people were on probation, in jail or prison, or on parole—or about 3.1 percent of all adults.
> At the end of 2009, there were about 2.3 million inmates in the United States. The three states with the lowest ratio of prisoners per population were Maine, Minnesota, and New Hampshire. The states with the highest ratio were Louisiana, Mississippi, and Oklahoma.
> ...


----------



## blazingthru (May 24, 2013)

*Adoption*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Steve Jobs, the founder and former CEO of Apple, was adopted as a baby.
From Aristotle to Johan Sebastian Bach to Gerald Ford, many famous people have been adopted. Perhaps no adoptee is more relevant to today’s culture, however, than Steve Jobs. As the founder and former CEO of one of America’s most valuable companies, Jobs is widely considered around the world as the leading innovator. 

But it wasn’t always easy for him. His unwed birth parents were both graduate students in California—his dad Syrian and his mom American. Unable to take care of him, his mother made arrangements for him to be adopted during her pregnancy by a lawyer and his wife. When plans fell through shortly before he was born, because the first couple decided they wanted a girl instead, Jobs’s birth mother was forced to hand him over to another couple, neither of whom had a college degree. In fact, his dad didn’t even have a high school education. His mother agreed to give him to Paul and Clara Jobs, contingent upon them promising to send Steve to college some day. They made good on their promise, and 17 years later Steve enrolled in college—only to drop out six months later. 

The rest is history. Along with a close friend, Steve went on to start Apple Computers at age 20. Apple is the leading technology brand in the world and flirts with the title of most valuable company in America—switching back and forth with Exxon-Mobile. And all this has been accomplished by a man who was put up for adoption by a mother who couldn’t take care of him. 

One of the Bible’s favorite salvation themes is adoption. Though we were once in bondage and estranged from Christ, Paul says that we have been adopted into the family of God and we are now His sons and daughters. (See Galatians 4:1–7.) And since we are adopted into God’s family, we can attain to even greater heights than Steve Jobs!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For ye have not received the spirit of bondage again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father. 
- Romans 8:15*


----------



## blazingthru (May 25, 2013)

Fixed to a Cross

AN AMAZING FACT:  The word “crucifixion” comes from the Latin meaning “fixed to a cross.” It was an ancient method of execution in which the victim’s hands and feet were bound and nailed to a cross. It was one of the most horribly painful and disgraceful methods of capital punishment, and as such was primarily reserved for traitors, captive armies, slaves, and the worst of criminals.

Many Christians carry the symbol of the “cross” stamped on their Bibles or hanging around their necks. But few have explored the depths of the horror of this form of execution. Crucifixion most likely began with the Persians, but later spread to the Assyrians, Scythians, Carthaginians, Germans, Celts, and Britons. Under Alexander the Great, Roman crucifixions became commonplace. 

The Romans usually had the victim beaten and tortured, and then they forced the captives to carry their own cross to the crucifixion site. After binding the hands and feet and nailing the criminal with crude iron nails to the wooden cross, a small platform was placed under the feet to allow the victim to lift himself up for an agonizing breath, thus prolonging suffering and delaying death. Unsupported, the victim would hang entirely from nail-pierced wrists, severely restricting breathing and circulation. At times mercy would be shown by breaking the victim’s legs, causing death to come quickly. As a deterrent to crime, crucifixions were usually conducted in highly public places, with the criminal charges posted on the cross above the victim’s head. 

Jesus was crucified with these posted words: “THE KING OF THE JEWS” (Mark 15:26). He was executed in a highly visible place. People mocked him. They laughed at Him, scorned Him, and wagged their heads. “He saved others,” they said, “Himself He cannot save” (v. 31). How true. Jesus chose to stay on that wooden cross in order to “save others.” Will you receive Him as your Savior?
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I am crucified with Christ: neverthless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me. 
- Galatians 2:20


----------



## blazingthru (May 26, 2013)

*The Heavens Are the Lord’s*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Our Milky Way Galaxy is part of what astronomers call the “Local Group,” which also includes the Andromeda Galaxy, the Triangulum Galaxy, and approximately 30 smaller galaxies. The Andromeda Galaxy, also known as M31, is our nearest neighboring spiral galaxy and is close to 2,500,000 light-years away. It can be seen from Earth’s Northern Hemisphere.
One of the greatest blessings on Earth is the ability to look up into the night sky and gaze upon the beautiful, creative masterpiece that we call the universe. But when we do this, we really have a very weak concept of what we are looking at (even the astronomers among us). There are more mysteries about the cosmos, it seems, than there are stars. Even of our home galaxy we know very little. Nevertheless, stargazing is an awe-inspiring activity. Our hearts are drawn to the Creator as we marvel at such stunning work. 

A well-known psalm of David says, “When I consider Your heavens, the work of Your fingers, the moon and the stars, which You have ordained, what is man that You are mindful of him, and the son of man that You visit him?” (Psalm 8:3, 4). It’s mind-blowing to realize that the God who knows every intricate detail of such a massive universe cares for us. He who placed and maintains each star and planet and galaxy—and knows them all by name—this same Creator God is very interested in the details of each of our lives because He loves us so much.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Ye are blessed of the LORD which made heaven and earth. The heaven, even the heavens, are the LORD's: but the earth hath he given to the children of men. 
- Psalms 115:15-16*


----------



## blazingthru (May 26, 2013)

Shimmie,

Thanks so much for your encouragement. It really means a great deal to me. 



Shimmie said:


> Blaz, this is a beautiful and powerful message.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing.   I'm reading your messages / devotions (I've subscribed to your thread and they come into my home email each day and they are truly a blessing.   So are you, Dear Sister, so are you.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazingthru (May 27, 2013)

*The Tallest Tree*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The world’s tallest standing tree is a Coast Redwood at 379.1 feet tall, located in Redwood National Park in California. The stoutest tree in the world (the girth of the tree) is an African Baobab, with a circumference of 52 feet. The largest tree (in volume) is a Giant Sequoia named General Sherman located in Sequoia National Park in California.

There has been much debate over which is the tallest tree in the world. This partly comes from poor methods of measuring and much exaggeration. Perhaps the simplest and most accurate way to measure giant trees is by climbing to the top and dropping down a tape measure. Historical claims of trees growing to 490 or 500 feet tall are now disregarded as unreliable and/or attributed to human error. 

The northern coast of California seems to be the ideal location for tall trees to grow. In fact, of the 10 tallest trees in the world, three are in California and one is in Oregon (a Coast Douglas Fir measuring 326 ft.). Yet there are also four record-breaking trees in Tasmania, Australia. The other two countries with the tallest trees are the Philippines and Borneo. 

Jesus was crucified on a wooden cross, sometimes referred to as a tree (1 Peter 2:24). When Christ died, it was as if a mighty tree had fallen. “And Jesus cried out with a loud voice, and breathed His last” (Mark 15:37). Actually, something did fall. “Then the veil of the temple was torn in two from top to bottom” (v. 38). This refers to the inner veil that separated the Holy Place from the Most Holy Place in the sanctuary. Only the High Priest could enter beyond the veil to speak with God on behalf of the Lord’s people. The rending of this curtain signified that the old order of ceremonies and sacrifices had passed. 

Jesus’ death on the “tree” of Calvary opened a new era when people could approach God directly through Christ in the heavenly sanctuary. We may now reach new heights because the tallest Tree had been cut down.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Christ hath redeemed us from the curse of the law, being made a curse for us: for it is written, Cursed is every one that hangeth on a tree: 
- Galatians 3:13*


----------



## Laela (May 27, 2013)

I love that!



blazingthru said:


> *
> 
> Jesus’ death on the “tree” of Calvary opened a new era when people could approach God directly through Christ in the heavenly sanctuary. We may now reach new heights because the tallest Tree had been cut down.*


----------



## blazingthru (May 28, 2013)

*The Biggest Cup*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Baskin-Robbins holds the Guinness World Record for the largest cup of ice cream ever made. It weighed in at 8,865 pounds!
In celebration of its 60th birthday, Baskin-Robbins decided it would create the world’s largest cup of ice cream. On September 13, 2005, the company made an 8,865-pound cup of ice cream at its Canton, Massachusetts, headquarters. 

Which one of their 31 flavors did they use? Vanilla, of course! Though that is a huge cup of tasty ice cream, it is nowhere near the size of a cup of something else the Bible mentions. The author of Psalm 116 praises the Lord for “all his goodness to” him (v. 12 NIV). And in return, he says that he will “take up the cup of salvation and call upon the name of the Lord” (v. 13). 

Could there be any cup in the universe that is bigger? The “cup of salvation” is big enough for everyone to take from, for God “desires all men to be saved” (1 Timothy 2:4). And Christ has certainly made the way for all to be saved, because as He sweat drops of blood in the garden of Gethsemane, He finally took up that cup after pleading with His Father to take it from Him (Matthew 26:36–46). Only it wasn’t 8,865 pounds of vanilla ice cream that He tasted; instead, as He lifted that cup to His quivering lips, the author of Hebrews says that He “tasted death for everyone” (Hebrews 2:9). 

Thus, there is no reason why any of us should be lost! Christ has tasted death for every man and every woman and now invites us to drink from the biggest cup in the universe—the cup of salvation. Will you respond to His invitation?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he is the propitiation for our sins: and not for our's only, but also for the sins of the whole world. 
- 1 John 2:2*


----------



## blazingthru (May 29, 2013)

*The Brightest Light*

AN AMAZING FACT:  “The Torch” claims to be the world’s brightest flashlight. It is currently being tested by the Guinness Book of World Records as the world’s most powerful flashlight, with 4,100 lumens of “raw light power.” It is supposedly 100 lumens brighter than the previous record holder. It burns so hot that it can ignite paper, melt plastic, and even cook an egg. All yours for only $149!
Ever since the invention of the light bulb, mankind has continued to make more powerful and brighter lights. One of the brightest lights in the world (claimed by its owners) is the tip of Luxor Hotel in Las Vegas, which contains a fixed-position spotlight that points directly upward. Its beam is supposedly 42.3 billion candlepower. 

But you don’t need to go to Las Vegas to find the brightest light in the world. David writes in 2 Samuel 22:29, “For You are my lamp, O Lord; the Lord shall enlighten my darkness.” From the first day of Creation when God proclaimed, “Let there be light” (Genesis 1:3), to the final book of Revelation, which tells us, “There shall be no more night there: They need no lamp nor light of the sun, for the Lord God gives them light” (Revelation 22:5), there is a clear association between our Lord and light. 

Jesus said, “I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness, but have the light of life” (John 8:12). Then in John 12:36, Christ admonishes us, “While you have the light, believe in the light, that you may become sons of the light.” 

The Word of God, the Bible, is also referred to as light. In fact, David says, “Your word is a lamp to my feet and a light to my path” (Psalm 119:105). You do not need the world’s most powerful flashlight to find your way to heaven. God provides the light you need through the Bible. Turn on your light every day.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But if we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship one with another, and the blood of Jesus Christ his Son cleanseth us from all sin. 
- 1 John 1:7*


----------



## blazingthru (May 30, 2013)

*Don’t Bite*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Americans report about 16 shark bites, 8,000 venomous snakebites, 400,000 cat bites, 5 million dog bites, and 70,000 human bites each year. Of these, human bites are the most likely to cause infection because of the types of bacteria that live in our mouths.
To “backbite” means to say mean, slanderous, or spiteful things about people when they are not present—to talk about them behind their backs. This can be far more malicious than common gossip, and more damaging to our souls. Paul warns, “But if you bite and devour one another, beware lest you be consumed by one another!” (Galatians 5:15). 

Backbiting is always destructive. It can wreck friendships and dissolve marriages. It can tear apart a church community. As Christians, backbiting is something we always want to avoid. If we ever find ourselves as part of a conversation attacking another person, the best thing to do is walk away. Or if we know the accusation to be untrue, we might even speak up in defense of the person. 

If we really love our neighbors as ourselves, if we have the fruit of the Spirit, if we belong to Christ, backbiting can have no part in our lives. Instead, we must “through love serve one another” (v. 13).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For all the law is fulfilled in one word, even in this; Thou shalt love thy neighbour as thyself. But if ye bite and devour one another, take heed that ye be not consumed one of another. 
- Galatians 5:14-15*

But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law. And they that are Christ's have crucified the flesh with the affections and lusts. 
- Galatians 5:22-24


----------



## blazingthru (May 31, 2013)

*David’s Dream Team*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The 1992 U.S. men’s Olympic basketball team, nicknamed the “Dream Team,” was the first American Olympic team to feature active NBA players. It was considered one of the strongest team in any sport and beat opponents by an average of 44 points each game. It won the gold against Croatia in the summer games in Barcelona.
Some of the famous names of this team include Michael Jordan, Scottie Pippen, John Stockton, Karl Malone, Magic Johnson, and Larry Bird. In June 1992 the team made its debut in Portland, Oregon, where they easily beat the Cubans 136 to 57 and prompted their coach, Miguel Calderon Gomez, to say, “You can’t cover the sun with your finger.” 

Fans and opposing players all welcomed the Dream Team to the Olympics and wanted their pictures taken with them. But not everyone liked them. They received death threats and were guarded by soldiers with Uzis. The team was elected to Basketball’s Hall of Fame in 2010. 

In the Bible, we find a “dream team” in the Old Testament. David had his “mighty men,” 37 in all, who were powerful warriors with stories of great victory. God used these soldiers to give Israel victory over its enemies. These are men who fought lions and single-handedly dispatched hundreds of Philistines. Three men broke though a stronghold of Philistines at Bethlehem just to get a drink of water for David. 

But victory does not go to men; the glory goes to God. Many times in the Bible you will read, as in 2 Samuel 23, “So the Lord brought about a great victory” (v. 12). David’s dream team knew where all the power came from for beating the enemy—strength comes from the Lord. When we face our own enemies, we can be part of a dream team of heavenly hosts who will fight for us.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And shall say unto them, Hear, O Israel, ye approach this day unto battle against your enemies: let not your hearts faint, fear not, and do not tremble, neither be ye terrified because of them; For the LORD your God is he that goeth with you, to fight for you against your enemies, to save you. 
- Deuteronomy 20:3-4*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 1, 2013)

*God Speaks*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Albert Einstein did not learn how to talk until after the age of two.
It’s hard to believe that the man who many consider to be one of the most brilliant geniuses—if not the most brilliant genius—in the history of the world had trouble learning how to talk. But such was the case with theoretical physicist Albert Einstein. His parents were so worried, in fact, that they consulted a doctor about the problem. The problem didn’t end after he began to finally talk, however. He was so quirky and slow in his speech that family members dubbed him “der Depperte,” or, “the dopey one.” 

When he did make sense in his speech, he still left people perplexed. Upon seeing his sister Maja for the first time after her birth, he immediately asked, “Yes, but where are the wheels?” 

We can be thankful that God has no such problem when it comes to speaking or making sense. This reality caused the psalmist to joyfully proclaim, “I called on the Lord in distress; the Lord answered me and set me in a broad place” (Psalm 118:5). We need not fear that God will not hear us when we cry out or that He will not respond with a voice of truth and peace. 

This doesn’t mean, of course, that God will always respond to us instantly or even in the way that we want. But we can rest in the assurance that He will speak on our behalf and that His words are powerful enough to bring about amazing things.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For as the rain cometh down, and the snow from heaven, and returneth not thither, but watereth the earth, and maketh it bring forth and bud, that it may give seed to the sower, and bread to the eater: 
- Isaiah 55:10*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 3, 2013)

*Asking for Wisdom*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In the 17th century people began calling the third molars “the teeth of wisdom.” Later, this was shortened to “wisdom teeth.” The name has some basis in fact, since these teeth tend to appear during the transition into adulthood and by the time a person’s brain reaches its full development, which is about 25 years of age.
Solomon started out his kingship with the right attitude. He knew he needed discernment in order to be a good king, and he knew only God could provide it. Bowing before the Lord, he humbly prayed for wisdom, referring to himself as “a little child.” 

In the same sense, we are all little children. We desperately need wisdom and guidance from our heavenly Father for all aspects of our lives. And God is glad to give it to us. “If any of you lacks wisdom,” the Bible tells us, “let him ask of God, who gives to all liberally and without reproach, and it will be given to him” (James 1:5). Here’s a promise we could claim every day! 

Paul prayed that the early Christian believers would receive “the spirit of wisdom and revelation in the knowledge of Him [Jesus]” (Ephesians 1:17). And we know that “the fear of the Lord is the beginning of wisdom” (Proverbs 9:10). Knowing and honoring Christ is where wisdom begins.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And now, O LORD my God, thou hast made thy servant king instead of David my father: and I am but a little child: I know not how to go out or come in. 
- 1 Kings 3:7

Give therefore thy servant an understanding heart to judge thy people, that I may discern between good and bad: for who is able to judge this thy so great a people? 
- 1 Kings 3:9


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 4, 2013)

*Beautiful Buildings*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The Taj Mahal (meaning “crown of buildings”) is a mausoleum located in Agra, India. It was built in 1653 by Mughal emperor Shah Jahan in memory of his third wife, Mumtaz Mahal. It is often recognized as one of the most beautiful buildings in the world.
Myths and legends surround the construction of the Taj. As one of the seven wonders of the ancient world, there is great interest in this amazing structure. We know it took about 22 years and 22,000 people to construct the building. Some estimate that in today’s dollar, it cost about $100 million to construct. Apparently 1,000 elephants were used to transport building materials during construction. The architecture skillfully combines Persian, Islamic, and Indian styles. 

The materials used to adorn the Taj Mahal include 28 different varieties of semi-precious and precious stones with exquisite inlay work. Depending on which time of day you view the tomb, you will see different colors—pink in the morning, white in the day, and golden in the moonlight. The pillars surrounding the Taj are slightly tilted outwards so that in the event of an earthquake they will fall away from the tomb itself. 

The most beautiful temple in the world built in ancient times was surely Solomon’s temple. His preparations are described in 1 Kings chapters 4 and 5. His labor force was 30,000 strong. His father, David, had already assembled a large store of materials. But we find Solomon working with Hiram, king of Tyre, to obtain a large harvest of timber (cedar and cypress logs). Huge stones were quarried, and Solomon paid them well. 

Solomon probably would have been unhappy to know that this temple was named after himself. When writing to Hiram, he states, “And behold, I propose to build a house for the name of the Lord my God” (1 Kings 5:5). Even the king of Tyre responds, “Blessed be the Lord this day,” giving thanks and glory to God (v. 7). The temple, which represents the life and work of Jesus, was to always point heavenward. Christ now stands in the heavenly sanctuary, alive and serving us. He is not dead in a tomb in Palestine.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And let them make me a sanctuary; that I may dwell among them. 
- Exodus 25:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 5, 2013)

*Sweeter Than Honey*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Honey is the only food that doesn’t spoil.
Honeybees collect a thin, sweet liquid called nectar. Nectar spoils easily, but once ripened into honey, it becomes a stable, high-density, high-energy food. Honey contains more than 20 complex sugars. Small amounts of other substances are also present in honey—flavoring materials, pigments, acids, and minerals—but sugar makes up the majority. This high sugar content is what prevents honey from spoiling. If not sealed in a comb or jar, honey absorbs moisture from the air and eventually crystallizes, but crystallized honey is still usable if melted back into a liquid. 

Honey has many internal and external uses. It’s a short-term energy booster (although similar to refined sugar, it might come with a corresponding “carb crash”); it treats a sore throat; it enhances vitamin A absorption; it strengthens the colon; it helps remove parasites; local honey can help treat seasonal allergies; and some say a little honey every day even boosts the immune system. Externally, honey is valued in natural skincare as a moisturizer and acne fighter. Thanks to its antiseptic and antibacterial properties, honey helps clean and heal minor wounds. 

Whether or not he knew the sweet substance’s complexities since revealed by modern science, David knew its value when he compared it to God’s law. God’s versatile law applies to every life situation you might find yourself in. And like honey, God’s law doesn’t go bad!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The fear of the LORD is clean, enduring for ever: the judgments of the LORD are true and righteous altogether. More to be desired are they than gold, yea, than much fine gold: sweeter also than honey and the honeycomb. 
- Psalms 19:9-10*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 6, 2013)

*Out of the Desert*

AN AMAZING FACT:  During the first Gulf War, a small team of U.S. Navy SEALS created a diversion so convincing that it completely fooled the Iraqi army. About a dozen SEALS stormed the beaches of Kuwait and created such havoc that Iraqi generals believed the U.S.-led attack was coming from the sea. Iraq sent the majority of their army to repel this fake attack—only to find they had been duped as the main U.S. force came through the Saudi Arabian desert! Within hours the war was over, and it all started with less than 20 soldiers!
We don’t think of the desert as a place where exciting things happen, but don’t be fooled like the Iraqi army. Deserts are places on our planet characterized by little rain or plant growth. Specifically, they receive less than 10 inches of water per year. They are mostly made up of sand, rocks, and gravel. Deserts cover about one-fifth of all the land in the world. The largest hot desert in the world is the Sahara in North Africa. It covers 3.3 million square miles. Others have names and nicknames like “Death Valley,” “The Empty Quarter,” and “The Place of No Return.” 

But did you know that deserts are only second to tropical rain forests in the variety of plants and animals that live there? Even though they have a reputation for supporting little life, they have high biodiversity, including animals that remain hidden during daylight hours to control body temperature. 

One of God’s greatest soldiers in the Bible was John the Baptist. This prophetic “voice in the wilderness” grew up in the desert. The Bible says, “So the child grew and became strong in spirit, and was in the deserts till the day of his manifestation to Israel” (Luke 1:80). Many scoffed at this “wild man” from the desert, but John caught the attention of a growing number of leaders. His message cut deep. His voice rang true. And he eventually introduced the greatest figure in history, Jesus the Lamb of God. 

Don’t be surprised at what God can bring out of the desert!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The voice of him that crieth in the wilderness, Prepare ye the way of the LORD, make straight in the desert a highway for our God. 
- Isaiah 40:3
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 12, 2013)

*Beyond the Honeymoon*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The honeymoon was an accepted practice of Babylon weddings as early as 4,000 years ago. For a month after the nuptials, the bride’s father supplied his son-in-law with all the mead he could drink. Mead is a honey beer, and because their calendar was lunar based, this period was called the “honey month”—or what we know today as the “honeymoon.”
Not all marriages find the first month after the wedding to be the sweetest. At odds with Pope Clement VII’s refusal to annul his marriage to Catherine of Aragón, King Henry VIII sent a delegation to the Vatican in an effort to patch up the political differences between himself and the pope. The Earl of Wiltshire led the delegation—he also took his dog. 

As was customary, the earl prostrated himself before the pope and was about to kiss the pontiff’s toe. The pope, always willing to receive the homage, thrust his foot toward the earl, but the earl’s watching dog mistook the action and went to defend his master. Instead of a kiss, the pope received a bite on the toe! 

This so enraged the Swiss Guard that they instantly killed the poor dog. Terribly angered, the earl stormed away and refused to proceed with the mission to reconcile England with Rome. After the earl’s return, King Henry took permanent steps to separate the Church of England from the jurisdiction of Rome. The Anglican Church was born. 

Paul speaks of a union between a bride and groom as a depiction of Christ and the church. The mutual submission and sweet love between a husband and his bride will live beyond the honeymoon when there is a sacrificial love that goes beyond self. “Nevertheless let each one of you in particular so love his own wife as himself, and let the wife see that she respects her husband” (Ephesians 5:33). Let the special attentions of the honeymoon continue beyond the first month and into the rest of your married lives.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
When a man hath taken a new wife, he shall not go out to war, neither shall he be charged with any business: but he shall be free at home one year, and shall cheer up his wife which he hath taken. 
- Deuteronomy 24:5


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 13, 2013)

*A Still Small Voice*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The highest wind speed ever recorded on earth occurred at Barrow Island, Australia. During typhoon Olivia, the wind reached 253 miles per hour.
For more than 60 years, the Mount Washington Observatory in New Hampshire boasted that it had recorded the fastest wind speed on Earth. In 1934, the observatory recorded a wind speed of 231 miles per hour. But in 1996, during typhoon Olivia, Barrow Island in Australia recorded a wind speed of 253 miles per hour. The amazing—and somewhat puzzling thing—is that it took the World Meteorological Organization 14 years to recognize a new record had been set. As they were scouring through some old data, they came across the record-setting wind speed. 

It didn’t take long for news to spread about the new record. And the Mount Washington Observatory reluctantly conceded that the data had to be recognized, though they were still suspicious of why it took 14 years for the new record to be declared. Of course, whether it is 253 or 231 miles per hour, we wouldn’t want to be facing such powerful winds! 

Interestingly, the prophet Elijah faced some very strong winds after escaping from evil Jezebel and waiting to hear from God. He also faced an earthquake and fire. But 1 Kings gives us some interesting insight into God’s glory and power. There we read that God was not in the wind, not in the earthquake, not in the fire. Instead, He spoke to Elijah in a “still small voice” (1 Kings 19:12). 

This is how God prefers to speak and interact with us. He doesn’t want to overwhelm us with grandeur. He doesn’t desire to impress us with splendor. He wants to come close and converse with us as with a friend.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Be still, and know that I am God: I will be exalted among the heathen, I will be exalted in the earth.
- Psalms 46:10


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 14, 2013)

*God’s Body Armor*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Kevlar is a synthetic fiber developed in 1965 and was first used commercially in the early 1970s as a substitute for steel racing tires. It has a high tensile strength-to-weight ratio, making it five times stronger than steel. It is used for making a variety of items such as canoes, racing sails, and bicycle tires. It’s most well-known application is in body armor.
When Stephanie Kwolek first invented poly-paraphenylene terephthalamide, the solution was a cloudy substance that was usually thrown away. But she decided to persuade the technician she was working with, Charles Smullen, to test the solution. They were amazed to find the solution did not break like nylon. Her supervisor and lab director realized her discovery was significant because it opened the door to a new field called polymer chemistry. 

In body armor, Kevlar fibers actually “catch” a bullet in a multilayer web of woven fabrics. Different layers in the weave perform different tasks. The “engaged fibers” absorb and disperse the energy of the impact, transferring it to other fibers at “crossover points” in the weave of the body armor. Of course, if you don’t wear the vest, it won’t protect you. The Department of Justice estimates that 25 percent of state and local police are not issued body armor. Of the 1,200 officers killed in the line of duty since 1980, more than 30 percent could have been saved by body armor. The risk of dying from gunfire is 14 times greater for an officer not wearing body armor. 

Paul writes, “Put on the whole armor of God, that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil” (Ephesians 6:11). The bullets we face are not ballistic missiles from guns. We need body armor that cannot be pierced by Satan because “we wrestle not against flesh and blood” (v. 12). God offers you something stronger than poly-paraphenylene terephthalamide. Take time today to put on the protective gear that will withstand the most powerful fire of the enemy.

KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Wherefore take unto you the whole armour of God, that ye may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand. 
- Ephesians 6:13


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 15, 2013)

*The Beauty of Persistence*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In the late 1800s, engineer Washington Roebling and his father set out to build a bridge from New York to Long Island. This was highly criticized as “impossible.” After a construction accident paralyzed Washington and killed his father, the project was stopped, but Washington never gave up. Although he could only move one finger, he worked out a way to communicate instructions to his wife; she translated these for engineers who again started working on the bridge. After 13 years, the Brooklyn Bridge was completed.

Human persistence is a noble quality. 

Consider Henry Ford, who went broke five times before he founded the Ford Motor Company. Thomas Edison’s teachers called him “too stupid to learn anything,” and he was fired from his first two jobs. Dr. Seuss’s first book was rejected by 27 different publishers. Beethoven’s music teachers thought he was hopeless as a musician and composer. Before becoming prime minister at age 62, Winston Churchill was defeated in every election. Abraham Lincoln was demoted during his military service, was not very successful at business, and lost many runs for public office. But these people all persisted and eventually achieved success. 

As motivating as human persistence can be, however, God’s persistence is greater and more inspiring. Because of the persistence of His love for us, He will complete the good work that He has begun in us. He will not give up on us. As long as we seek His help with an honest heart, He will never turn us away.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I thank my God upon every remembrance of you, Always in every prayer of mine for you all making request with joy, For your fellowship in the gospel from the first day until now; Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ: Even as it is meet for me to think this of you all, because I have you in my heart; inasmuch as both in my bonds, and in the defence and confirmation of the gospel, ye all are partakers of my grace. 
- Philippians 1:3-7*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 16, 2013)

*God’s Fishermen*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Researchers studying walleye vision found that orange is the color most visible to walleyes, followed by yellow and yellow green. Surprisingly, red is the least visible color. No wonder you find so many orange and chartreuse lures in the tackle boxes of savvy walleye anglers.
Another interesting fact about walleye fish is that a sudden decrease in light level triggers them to bite. That explains why the fish usually turn on just as the sun is disappearing below the horizon and the light intensity is rapidly decreasing. It also accounts for the biting that starts when the dark clouds preceding a thunderstorm roll in. 

The very best time to catch a trophy walleye is five to seven weeks after the fish have completed spawning. That’s when the big females, famished after not having eaten for nearly two months, go on the prowl for food. And with the natural supply of baitfish at its annual low, they’re likely to hit almost anything you throw at them. 

Maybe you can’t think of anything more boring than fishing, but many of Jesus’ first disciples were fishermen. The first time they heard Jesus, He asked them to push their boats out into the lake and let down their nets. Inside they laughed, “What does He know about fishing? You don’t catch much fish in the daytime!” But they agreed to do it anyway. “And when they had done this, they caught a great number of fish, and their net was breaking” (Luke 5:6). 

Peter appropriately responded to the amazing catch of fish. “When Simon Peter saw it, he fell down at Jesus’ knees, saying ‘Depart from me, for I am a sinful man, O Lord!’” (v. 8). Jesus replied, “Do not be afraid. From now on you will catch men” (v. 10). The proud fisherman was not ready to serve the Master fisherman until he was humbled. We are best prepared to go fishing when we recognize our limitations and listen to the Creator of fish and men.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And when they had brought their ships to land, they forsook all, and followed him. 
- Luke 5:11*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 17, 2013)

*Brought Back to Life*

AN AMAZING FACT:  During the Middle Ages, individuals with leprosy were often required to witness their own funerals.
Ever since Bible times, people with leprosy have been stigmatized. They have been labeled “unclean” and banished from contact with other human beings, often sent to leper colonies to live out a sad, lonely, and miserable existence. This is because many believed that leprosy is highly contagious and that lepers were being punished by God for their sins. 

Perhaps the most unfortunate treatment toward lepers came during the Middle Ages, when many were actually required to witness their own funerals. The infected person was brought before a priest and declared dead. This was often done while the leper stood in an empty grave as friends and family mourned. The “funeral” ended by having a shovel full of dirt tossed upon the living leper, signifying finality. 

You can imagine the psychological effect this would have on someone who tragically came down with leprosy! For all intents and purposes, the person was “dead.” The Bible also takes a very negative view of leprosy. This is because leprosy served as an illustration of what it looks like to be spiritually dead. 

Fortunately, the Bible also shares a number of glorious stories about individuals who were mercifully cured of this dreadful disease. Not surprisingly, many of them reacted with overwhelming joy. And this serves as a picture of the gospel. Though all of us have been dead in our sins, the Bible teaches that God “made us alive together with Christ … and raised us up together, and made us sit together in the heavenly places in Christ Jesus” (Ephesians 2:5, 6).
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But God, who is rich in mercy, for his great love wherewith he loved us, Even when we were dead in sins, hath quickened us together with Christ, (by grace ye are saved And hath raised us up together, and made us sit together in heavenly places in Christ Jesus: 
- Ephesians 2:4-6


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 18, 2013)

*Bowing the Knee*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The largest and most complicated joint in the human body is the knee. It is a mobile pivotal hinge joint that permits flexion and extension. It is capable of slight turns that change the whole movement of the rest of the body. At birth babies do not have a conventional kneecap, but a growth formed of cartilage. It becomes a normal kneecap for girls at age three and for boys at age five.
It is much easier to reach the ground when you are kneeling. Bending over to pick up an object on the floor can stress your lower back. If you spent a couple of hours weeding your garden by bending over, you would feel the horrible results the next morning. 

Kneeling also demonstrates submission, reverence, and obedience. Humility can be demonstrated by a kneeling posture. The apostle Paul writes, “Let this mind be in your which was also in Christ Jesus. … He humbled Himself and became obedient to the point of death, even the death of the cross” (Philippians 2:5, 8). Paul practiced humility himself by referring to himself as “the least of the apostles” (1 Corinthians 15:9). It took great humility for Christ to take the form of a “bondservant” and come “in the likeness of men” (Philippians 2:7). 

On a visit to the Beethoven museum in Bonn, a young American student became fascinated by the piano on which Beethoven had composed some of his greatest works. She asked the museum guard if she could play a few bars on it; she accompanied the request with a lavish tip, and the guard agreed. The girl went to the piano and tinkled out the opening of the “Moonlight Sonata.” As she was leaving she said to the guard, “I suppose all the great pianists who come here want to play on that piano.” 

The guard shook his head. “Paderewski [a famed Polish pianist] was here a few years ago and said he wasn’t worthy to touch it.” It is much easier to reach God when you are kneeling. Bow on your knees before the Lord today and remember who is most worthy of praise.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Unto me, who am less than the least of all saints, is this grace given, that I should preach among the Gentiles the unsearchable riches of Christ; 
- Ephesians 3:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 20, 2013)

*
The 10 Best Tips for Resisting Temptation*

Ever since the entrance of evil into our world, every person seeking to serve God has felt the battle between two opposing masters—and Satan is always ready to exploit our physical and emotional desires to sever our relationship with God (Isaiah 59:2). But God has called us to holiness—that is, to separate ourselves from sin. “As He who called you is holy, you also be holy in all your conduct” (1 Peter 1:15). Of course, without supernatural aid, we are powerless to resist the evil desires of the carnal heart, but we do have an active part to play in serving God … so here are 10 practical tips to help you overcome temptation.

#1 Remember the Reward God Has in Store for You
 Eyes has not seen, nor ear heard,  nor have entered into the heart of man  the things which God has prepared for those who love Him” (1 Corinthians 2:9). It is much easier to resist temptation if you believe you are really saved. But caution—if you mistakenly think you can work your way into being saved, you will actually erode your ability to resist evil.

#2: Believe in the Badness of Sin 
“So that sin through the commandment might become exceedingly sinful” (Romans 7:13). Don’t be deceived when the devil portrays sin as something to be desired. Go back about 2,000 years to Calvary and see what sin did to Jesus. You need to come to the place where you love God so much that you would rather die than grieve Him.

#3: Get Ready to Flee
 Few speed records are broken when people run from temptation. Sometimes temptation comes through a door deliberately left open. If you accidentally spilled kerosene all over your clothes and somebody lit a match nearby, where would you go? As far away as you could, as fast as possible! That should be our attitude toward temptation. “Flee fornication” and “flee from idolatry” (1 Corinthians 6:18; 10:14).

#4: Don’t Follow the Crowd
“Everybody’s doing it, so it must be okay.” The devil loves “lemming logic.” By letting the crowd dictate our values, we become like the crowd—and the crowd is usually wrong. “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction” (Matthew 7:13). Christians have to think for themselves and resist peer pressure. It’s okay to be different.

#5: Plan to Stay Busy
 An idle person tempts the devil to tempt him. When God told Adam, “In the sweat of your face you shall eat bread,” it was intended to be a blessing for man to stay out of trouble (Genesis 3:19). Sin begins in the mind. If we stay focused on doing something good, we don’t have time to think about evil. Commit to being involved in serving Jesus through witnessing or serving the poor.

#6: Have a Plan
 It’s always good to be prepared. Proverbs 22:3 teaches, “A prudent man foresees evil and hides himself, but the simple pass on and are punished.” If you have an area of temptation you know will drag you down, take whatever advance measures of prevention you can to keep from being overcome.

#7: Know Your Limitations
“Let him who thinks he stands take heed lest he fall” (1 Corinthians 10:12). We must not trust in our own strength—be very cautious when thinking you have a handle on a certain temptation and say, “It won’t bother me anymore. I’m strong enough.” That’s when we are especially in a position to fall.

#8 Overcome Evil with Good
 We leave ourselves open to sin when we fail to fill the vacuum left by forsaken bad habits. The secret is to learn to “eat what is good” (Isaiah 55:2). “Be not overcome of evil, but overcome evil with good” (Romans 12:21). If someone has insulted or cruelly used you, do not retaliate with evil but kindness.

#9 Care for Your Health
 Jesus said, “The spirit indeed is willing, but the flesh is weak” (Matthew 26:41). Temptation often comes not at our strongest moments, but during our weakest. Most marital arguments occur at the end of the day when one or both spouses are tired and hungry. So get enough sleep and exercise and eat good food. Avoid sensitive discussions or demanding tasks during volatile times. 

#10: Recognize Your Only Escape
“No temptation has overtaken you except such as is common to man; but God is faithful, who will not allow you to be tempted beyond what you are able, but with the temptation will also make the way of escape, that you may be able to bear it.” (1 Corinthians 10:13). We don’t have to rely on our power; we can rely on God’s strength! When you are tempted, go to God in prayer for His strength.

 By God’s grace, you can resist every temptation. Constant prayer with God will go a long way! But remember that if you do fall, don’t give up. Many people who fall down, stay down, but God can help you recover lost territory, and He will save you from future temptations. The Christian life is often a progressive one. “My little children, these things I write to you, so that you may not sin. And if anyone sins, we have an Advocate with the Father, Jesus Christ the righteous” (1 John 2:1). Don’t let past failures be an excuse for future compromise. Instead, give thanks to God, who gives us victory through our Lord Jesus Christ (1 Corinthians 15:57). Ask Him for overcoming power—and take it one day at a time.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2013)

*Junk or Jesus?*

AN AMAZING FACT:  America’s largest landfill is Apex Regional Landfill, 20 miles northeast of Las Vegas. It has over 3,199,653 tons of garbage.

Talk about a lot of trash! The Apex Regional Landfill takes in over 9,000 tons of trash a day. Back in 2007, it was getting as much as 15,000 tons of trash a day. And, spanning 2,200 acres, the dump could keep taking trash at the same rate for the next 200 years. 

It’s hard to believe, but this particular landfill is just one of many landfills that contribute to America’s burgeoning trash industry. All told, the trash industry in America does about $50 billion worth of business a year! 

Perhaps just as hard to believe is what the apostle Paul considered to be trash. In Philippians 3:8 he says that he considered all things to be “as garbage” compared to gaining Christ and knowing Him (NLT). And Paul had a lot to cling to, humanly speaking. He was born into the right family, trained at the best institutions, and was zealous for law keeping. He had a lot going for him. Yet in the grand ledger of his life, he counted all his accomplishments as “debits” and knowing Jesus as a “credit.” 

This is because he saw a vision of Jesus that made everything else in the world fade. He had been saved from his former life of persecuting God’s people. He had been redeemed from trying to earn his own salvation by performing good works. He had been granted a new heart and a new life. Thus everything else in this world was utter trash in Paul’s estimation. 

What about us? Have we caught the same vision that Paul caught—thus causing all else in life to leave us dissatisfied in light of God’s glory and grace?


*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For I determined not to know any thing among you, save Jesus Christ, and him crucified. 
- 1 Corinthians 2:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2013)

*
The Boy-King *

An Amazing Fact: Two of history’s youngest monarchs were King Henry VI, who became king at eight months and 25 days of age; and Mary, Queen of Scots, who became queen at the age of six days.


The wicked queen Athaliah had a plan; she tried her best to wipe out any other heirs to the throne, including her own grandsons. Heir after heir fell to her ruthless plot. From a human standpoint, she seemed destined to succeed. 

But God had another plan. Providence caused one young heir to the throne to be rescued by his aunt and safely hidden away in the house of the Lord for six years. At the right moment Joash, the secret heir, was proclaimed king. The seven-year-old was crowned, and his supporters held a great celebration. 

When she saw what had happened, Athaliah screamed, “Treason! Treason!” The guards had to drag her away. 

Although he was only a small child, Joash loved God. Because he and his supporters chose a righteous path and committed themselves to keep God’s law, the Lord caused them to prevail. He can do the same for you too.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And when Athaliah the mother of Ahaziah saw that her son was dead, she arose and destroyed all the seed royal. But Jehosheba, the daughter of king Joram, sister of Ahaziah, took Joash the son of Ahaziah, and stole him from among the king's sons which were slain; and they hid him, even him and his nurse, in the bedchamber from Athaliah, so that he was not slain. And he was with her hid in the house of the LORD six years. And Athaliah did reign over the land. 
- 2 Kings 11:1-3*
*I am small and despised: yet do not I forget thy precepts. Thy righteousness is an everlasting righteousness, and thy law is the truth. 
- Psalms 119:141-142*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 21, 2013)

Top 5 Reasons to Memorize Scripture

The late evangelist Byron Spears was known as the “Walking Bible” because of his amazing ability to quote as many as 100 Bible passages in a single sermon—all from memory! It was incredible and life-changing for audiences to hear him thunder off Bible passages convincingly and with confidence without an open Bible before him.

 No doubt, such a skill takes lots of time to grow and hone, but it is well worth the effort! Here are the top five reasons you need to be memorizing Scripture today …

5. It will help you overcome temptation.
“Thy word have I hid in mine heart, that I might not sin against thee” (Psalm 119:11). Remember that Jesus overcame the devil’s temptations by proclaiming, “It is written” (Matthew 4:1–11). When you are tempted to sin, you will be empowered to do the same if you’ve memorized empowering Bible passages. The Holy Spirit will bring to mind the Scriptures you have stored in your heart, working like the “sword of the Spirit” to defeat evil; this sword is the Word of God (Ephesians 6:17).

4. It will increase your awareness of God’s will in your life.
“Thy word is a lamp unto my feet, and a light unto my path” (Psalm 119:105). Whenever you are faced with a choice—big or small—you can know that the Holy Spirit will bring to mind Scriptures that will help lead you in the way God wants you to go. The Word of God is His will for you—so do everything possible to fill your mind with Scripture.

3. It will help you and others thrive during times of trial.
“Thy word was unto me the joy and rejoicing of mine heart” (Jeremiah 15:16). Are you or someone you know tired, lonely, afraid—but you don’t have a Bible sitting around nearby? Sometimes when we’re discouraged, it’s hard to do anything—even to pick up God’s Word—except dwell in our own sorrows and worries. So imagine the joy you can bring to someone by spontaneously speaking His beloved promises, for his or her exact need, from your heart!

2. It will make you a better witness.
“Sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness” (1 Peter 3:15). Sometimes a witnessing opportunity can catch us off guard, without a Bible or a sharing resource in hand—and memorizing Scripture about important Bible truths and the power of the gospel can make all the difference in a witnessing opportunity scheduled by God!

1. It will strengthen your relationship with God.
“All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: That the man of God may be perfect, thoroughly furnished unto all good works” (2 Timothy 3:16, 17). The Word of God changes you in every way. Every moment you spend in God’s Word is another moment in communion with God. What better thing to do than to prayerfully focus on a Scripture, to focus on the mind of God, and solidify His Word, His will, and His heart into you own heart?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 22, 2013)

*Repairing the Temple *

An Amazing Fact: Carpenter ants damage wood in building construction. They prefer dead, damp wood in which to build nests. Unlike termites, they do not eat wood but leave behind sawdust-like material called frass. The most likely culprit in North American homes is the black carpenter ant. However, there are over 1,000 species of carpenter ants, including the famous “exploding ants” of Southeast Asia.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Whether it is carpenter ants, carpenter bees, or wood boring beetles, insects can cause a lot of damage to building structures. Termites, of course, rank at the top of the list of wood-damaging insects. There are more 4,000 species. Most are actually valuable to the environment, but about 10 percent are pests that destroy buildings and cost about $2 billion annually. They live in colonies of several hundred to several million and use “swarm intelligence” to find and consume food. Perhaps their damage is so great because they eat 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. 

Neglecting the care of a building for 100 years is a long time. That’s about how long Israel neglected to care for God’s temple since it was dedicated by Solomon. The new King Joash noticed the temple was in disrepair and decided to do something about it. “And Jehoash (Joash) said to the priests, ‘All the money of the dedicated gifts that are brought into the house of the Lord. … Let the priests take it themselves … and let them repair the damages of the temple, wherever any dilapidation is found” (2 Kings 12:4, 5). 

Whether damage happens by termites or tornadoes, we should honor the Lord’s house by keeping it in good repair. It demonstrates our loyalty and respect for our places of worship when we keep them cleaned and in good condition. Let us have the spirit of Joash and repair our churches if they have been damaged. Follow the example of the boy-king of whom it is written, “Jehoash did what was right in the sight of the Lord” (2 Kings 12:1).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they came, every one whose heart stirred him up, and every one whom his spirit made willing, and they brought the LORD's offering to the work of the tabernacle of the congregation, and for all his service, and for the holy garments. 
- Exodus 35:21*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 23, 2013)

*Forget What’s Behind
*
AN AMAZING FACT:  There are many types of amnesia. One of the more unusual types is prosopamnesia, which causes an inability to remember faces. Lacunar amnesia involves loss of memory about a specific event. Dissociative amnesia can be caused by repressed memories following psychological trauma. The most popular type portrayed in Hollywood is retrograde amnesia, in which a person loses past memories due to a traumatic injury.



In his letter to the Philippians, Paul advised “forgetting those things which are behind and reaching forward to those things which are ahead” (Philippians 3:13). What did he mean by forgetting those things that are behind? 

Paul obviously didn’t mean that we should forget everything in our past history. After all, remembering the way God has led us helps us spiritually. But there are things in our pasts that could hinder us spiritually. Dwelling on our past sins, endlessly mulling over our mistakes, and contemplating our failures can be self-destructive. 

After we have confessed our sins to God and accept His forgiveness, it should be a closed subject. Sometimes, though, we reprocess those sins; sometimes the enemy throws them in our faces. Either way, it can be very discouraging. 

“Leave them in the past,” is Paul’s wise advice. Instead of rehashing our failures, we should reach forward to the things that are ahead, pressing toward the spiritual victory that God will give us.




*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Not as though I had already attained, either were already perfect: but I follow after, if that I may apprehend that for which also I am apprehended of Christ Jesus. Brethren, I count not myself to have apprehended: but this one thing I do, forgetting those things which are behind, and reaching forth unto those things which are before, I press toward the mark for the prize of the high calling of God in Christ Jesus. 
- Philippians 3:12-14*


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 23, 2013)

Blaz... 

I receive these each day in my home email and it is always a wonderful blessing.   I just wanted to come in here and thank you again for such beautiful messages each day.   

I appreciate this and I appreciate your heart that gives to us each day.



God bless you and your family.


----------



## Laela (Jun 23, 2013)

Timely..here I am listening to Poonen on this same thing now:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O14Flh_gX98




blazingthru said:


> *Junk or Jesus?*
> 
> AN AMAZING FACT:  America’s largest landfill is Apex Regional Landfill, 20 miles northeast of Las Vegas. It has over 3,199,653 tons of garbage.
> 
> ...


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 24, 2013)

*Like a Bear*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Found along the coasts and islands of the northernmost regions, polar bears are the largest land carnivores. In fact, one adult male polar bear weighed more than 2,200 pounds! Yet the young are only about 25 ounces when born.


Adult polar bears also have very large stomachs with a capacity for more than 150 pounds of food, which allows them to go weeks between meals. They are also great roamers, covering up to 50 miles a day and 100,000 square miles during a lifetime in a constant search for seals. 

Strong swimmers, polar bears paddle with their large front paws and use their rear paws as rudders to steer. They swim an average of six miles per hour and can go as far as 60 miles without a pause. Polar bears are also excellent divers, remaining submerged for up to two minutes and attaining a depth of 15 feet. They have also been observed leaping out of the water up to eight feet in the air to surprise a seal resting on an ice floe. 

King Hezekiah was one of the better kings of Judah. Most of them were evil. His name means “the Lord strengthens.” Hezekiah was like a strong bear, but not because he was physically large or intellectually sharp. The Bible says, “And he did what was right in the sight of the Lord” (2 Kings 18:3). One of his strongest moments was when he destroyed the bronze snake that Moses made in the wilderness. It had become an idol for God’s people, and they even offered incense to it. 

We do not need to swim 60 miles without a pause in order to be strong. We can be strong by being obedient to the Lord, just like Hezekiah. “He trusted in the Lord God of Israel, so that after him was none like him among all the kings of Judah, nor who were before him” (v. 5).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Beat your plowshares into swords and your pruninghooks into spears: let the weak say, I am strong. 
- Joel 3:10*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 25, 2013)

*Citizens of Another World*

AN AMAZING FACT:  There has been one United States president who, when he died, was no longer a citizen of the United States. It was the country’s tenth president— John Tyler.



John Tyler served in office from 1841 to 1845. But more than being an American, Tyler was a Virginian. And so when Virginia, along with the other southern states, seceded from the union, Tyler stayed true to his home state and joined them, renouncing his U.S. citizenship. 

Tyler had actually served as the chair of the Virginia Peace Convention, which was held in 1861 in Washington, D.C. It was an effort to prevent a civil war. When no compromise was achieved, however, he viewed secession as the only option and joined Virginia and the other states in abandoning their citizenship. 

From there, he was elected to the House of Representatives of the Confederate Congress, but it was a position he would never fill. He died on January 18, 1862, before ever serving one day in office. And thus, he is the only president in the history of the United States to die as a former citizen. 

Paul, in his letter to the Philippians, shares some interesting news about our citizenship: “For our citizenship is in heaven, from which we also eagerly wait for the Savior, the Lord Jesus Christ” (Philippians 3:20). Though we might have been born in America or Canada or some other part of the world, as Christians, our true citizenship is in heaven. Thus, we are invited to renounce our allegiance to the world and respond to God’s invitation to take up the mission of our heavenly home—which is to spread the good news to the citizens of this world.




*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Jesus answered, My kingdom is not of this world: if my kingdom were of this world, then would my servants fight, that I should not be delivered to the Jews: but now is my kingdom not from hence. 
- John 18:36*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 26, 2013)

*Metrology*

AN AMAZING FACT:  When it came to measuring things in ancient times, the body ruled. At first an inch was the width of a man’s thumb. A hand was approximately five inches across. A span was the length of an outstretched hand. And a foot was the length of a foot, or about 11 inches. Today a foot is 12 inches.

There is a science to measuring things. Metrology literally means “the study of measurement.” It is broken into three fields: science, industry, and law. Calibration is a process in which metrology is applied to equipment and processes to ensure conformity with a standard of measurement. Without precise measurement, commerce would be a mess. Nine out of 10 people who work with measurements are employed in commercial applications. 

Defined measurements sometimes were determined by kings. King Edward II of England ruled that one inch equaled three grains of barley placed end to end lengthwise. King Henry I of England fixed the yard as the distance from his nose to the thumb of his out-stretched arm. Lest you think such early measurements were silly, consider that dividing things into units occurred in ancient times and still impacts us today. The Romans used units of 12, and today we have 12 inches in a foot and 12 months in a year. 

*Jesus once said, “Give and it will be given to you: good measure, pressed down, shaken together, and running over will be put into your bosom. For with the same measure that you use, it will be measured back to you” (Luke 6:38)*. You might wonder at how some foods are measured. Have you ever purchased and opened a cereal box only to find that it was half full? It’s disappointing, isn’t it—but don’t judge too quickly, as the contents have merely settled. 

God encourages us to be generous in how we “measure” things. Don’t judge others too quickly. Believe the best of them. That’s just how the Lord treats us, giving us more than we ask for. It’s like the baker’s dozen.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For he shall have judgment without mercy, that hath shewed no mercy; and mercy rejoiceth against judgment. 
- James 2:13*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 27, 2013)

*Defeating Deceit*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Among Americans polled about honesty, 52 percent said lying is never justified; yet 65 percent said it was sometimes okay to lie to keep from hurting someone’s feelings. Twelve percent of adults admit that they lie sometimes or occasionally. However, when asked, “Are you a liar?” 97 percent said “No.” The three percent who admitted to lying were tested to evaluate their actual honesty and were found to be 28 times more honest than the people who denied lying.
Very few people—if any—are honest 100 percent of the time. Even Christians and other people who are committed to being honest sometimes are caught off guard and speak something that is less than the truth in the confusion of the moment—sometimes to keep from hurting another person’s feelings. Other times, perhaps, they are not completely honest with themselves. 

We deal with dishonest people all the time. And all of us, at some time in our lives, have been dishonest. Many times dishonesty hurts other people; sometimes it only hurts the dishonest person. 

But dishonesty always hurts God because one of His characteristics is truth. The Bible says*, “Lying lips are an abomination to the Lord, but those who deal truthfully are His delight” (Proverbs 12:22). *

Lying comes naturally to humans.* “The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked; who can know it?” (Jeremiah 17:9)*. The only way to conquer a deceitful heart is to allow God to replace it with the pure heart of our Savior. He is willing to transform us today.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
In my distress I cried unto the LORD, and he heard me. 
- Psalms 120:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 28, 2013)

*Never Slumbers*

AN AMAZING FACT:  One U.S. president was said to have slept through his entire term of office! He was David Rice Atchison, but you probably haven’t heard of him and very few have.
Here’s how it supposedly happened: James Polk’s term as the 11th president expired on Saturday, March 3, 1849. President-elect Zachary Taylor did not want to be inaugurated on a Sunday; he preferred the ceremonies to be held on Monday, March 5. Yet the United States could not be without a leader, even for 24 hours, so the next person in line was President Pro-tem of the Senate, who happened to be Senator David Rice Atchison. He, therefore, took over the office for that Sunday. 

Atchison later explained his “sleeping term” by saying that his last day of work in congress was so heavy and busy that he went to bed very late Saturday night exhausted. He slept soundly, even snoring, all through the day that he was president—March 4, 1849. How sad to be president for a day and not remember a single minute! 

The Bible tells us we can trust on help coming from God, who made heaven and earth. David writes, “He will not allow your foot to be moved; He who keeps you will not slumber. Behold, He who keeps Israel shall neither slumber nor sleep” (Psalm 121:3, 4). Jesus demonstrated that same tenacity in the garden of Gethsemane before the crucifixion. Weighed down with the sins of the world, Christ asked His disciples to pray for Him, but they fell asleep. 

We can trust our Lord to stay awake and watch over us. God doesn’t fall asleep on us, not even for a single minute.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
When thou liest down, thou shalt not be afraid: yea, thou shalt lie down, and thy sleep shall be sweet. 
- Proverbs 3:24*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 29, 2013)

*Never Too Young*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The youngest reigning monarch today is King Oyo. At 19 years of age, he rules the Kingdom of Toro, which is one of four kingdoms in the country of Uganda.
King Oyo—whose real name is Rukirabasaija Oyo Nyimba Kabamba Iguru Rukidi IV—actually ascended to the throne when he was just three years old. Born in 1992, he was forced to become ruler of the kingdom in 1995 when his father unexpectedly passed away. Upon his ascension, he became the 13th ruler in the kingdom’s 180-year history and, not surprisingly, he became—and still is—the youngest monarch in the world. 

As can be expected, he was aided in his rule by three regents—his mother, aunt, and godmother—until he was 18. These three ladies helped rule over the affairs of the kingdom and trained him to be king. At age 19, he had full control over all the affairs of Toro, a task that is large for anyone, never mind a 19 year old! 

The Bible details a number of young rulers as well. One of those was King Josiah who, at the age of eight, became king of Judah. What was most remarkable about Josiah’s reign, however, was not that he was so young. What was most remarkable was the fact that he “did what was right in the sight of the Lord” (2 Kings 22:2) and restored true worship among God’s people. 

This is particularly noteworthy because Josiah’s reign came during a dark period in Israel’s and Judah’s history. Thus, this young man was able to restore—at least for a season—the worship of the true God when all else seemed hopeless. 

Josiah’s example should be encouraging to all of us—whether young, old, or anywhere in between. Enabled by God’s grace, we can stand tall for Him.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Let no man despise thy youth; but be thou an example of the believers, in word, in conversation, in charity, in spirit, in faith, in purity. 
- 1 Timothy 4:12*


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 30, 2013)

Focusing

AN AMAZING FACT:  Each day you are bombarded with billions of bits of sensory input, most of which you ignore. If you tried to focus on every sound, noise, light, picture, word, smell, and talk coming your way, you’d go crazy. You were created with a special filtering system in your brain called the Reticular Activating System (RAS), which allows you to focus on what is most important.

Imagine yourself walking through a busy airport. There are hundreds of people walking past you, lots of noise from talking, announcements being made over loudspeakers, jet airplanes taking off, lights flashing, little shops advertising their goods, and small restaurants with the smell of food wafting about. How much of this do you notice? Probably not much, especially if you are focused on getting somewhere. Suddenly, over the PA system, your name is announced. Amidst all of that noise and confusion your brain picks up this one bit of information. How can it do this? 

Thanks to a bundle of nerves the size of your finger that runs from your upper spinal cord deep into your brain stem, God created you with an internal secretary that helps filter millions of bits of information coming at you at any given moment. The RAS helps you to be awake, to focus, and to set goals. When you decide you need to get to a certain destination, this part of your brain helps keep you on track. It is also tuned into “red flags” or “danger” input that catches your attention and protects you. 

The Lord has given us the ability to learn to focus on what is most important. We are not helpless victims of our environments. We can choose to think about the right things. Paul writes about this when he says, “Finally brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy—meditate on these things” (Philippians 4:8). 

The devil has plenty of stimuli to send your way today. What will you focus on?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Those things, which ye have both learned, and received, and heard, and seen in me, do: and the God of peace shall be with you. 
- Philippians 4:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 1, 2013)

The Centurion’s Faith

AN AMAZING FACT:  Centurions of ancient Rome were usually in charge of a unit consisting of 80 men, though some controlled larger groups. A centurion was recognized by the sword on his left side and the dagger on his right, the sideways horsehair crest on his helmet, an armored shirt, and metal awards displayed on his chest.
Where did the centurion get his faith? Raised in a heathen nation and trained in a brutal military system, he was hardly the type of person you would expect to have faith in Jesus. 

The centurion had a tender heart, for he loved his sick servant. He wanted him well and sought out Jesus to heal him. He had a love for the Jewish nation too; he had built them a synagogue. 

He was also a humble man. The centurion sent this message to Jesus: “I’m not worthy to have You come into my house, Lord. Just say the word, and my servant will be well.” 

Jesus was amazed by the centurion’s belief in Him. He hadn’t seen “such great faith, not even in Israel!”—not even among the people who were taught the Scriptures from childhood, the people who were supposed to be the most godly on Earth. 

The centurion was a man of authority, but he recognized a far greater authority in Jesus. His eyes of faith saw that Jesus was the Commander of the universe.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Then Jesus went with them. And when he was now not far from the house, the centurion sent friends to him, saying unto him, Lord, trouble not thyself: for I am not worthy that thou shouldest enter under my roof: Wherefore neither thought I myself worthy to come unto thee: but say in a word, and my servant shall be healed. 
- Luke 7:6-7

And they that were sent, returning to the house, found the servant whole that had been sick. 
- Luke 7:10
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 2, 2013)

*God’s Many Children
*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Multiple births of humans are fairly common with two or three babies at a time, known as twins and triplets. Siblings of multiple births result either from a single egg (monozygotic) that splits into two or more embryos and are identical. Siblings from multiple eggs (dizygotic) are referred to as fraternal. Polyzygotic multiples represent a combination of identical and fraternal siblings.
One way for a family to grow rapidly is through multiple births. Imagine mom coming home from the hospital with three babies instead of one! Multiple births of as many as eight babies have been born alive, the first set on record to the Chukwu family in Texas in 1998; one died and seven survived. In 2009, a second set, the Suleman octuplets, was born in Bellflower, California. To date, all eight have survived. There have been a few sets of nonuplets (nine) in which a few babies were born alive, though none lived longer than a few days. Twins are the most common type of multiple births and happen in one out of 80 pregnancies. Triplets happen about every 8,000 births. 

The book of 1 Chronicles begins with a genealogy of Adam’s family down through many generations. In this family tree the most popular set of twins in Scripture is identified, Esau and Jacob. The list culminates with the most important figure, Jacob, who is considered the most prominent patriarch. Why? The 12 tribes of Israel were established from his children. Chronicles relates the history of Israel from its ancestral roots, showing how God has a plan for His children. 

Whether you were born as a singleton (single birth) or a quintuplet (five births), you are a precious child of God and are part of a royal lineage that will live forever. As you read through the family tree lists in Scripture, remember that you are part of a very large family!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Behold, what manner of love the Father hath bestowed upon us, that we should be called the sons of God: therefore the world knoweth us not, because it knew him not. 
- 1 John 3:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2013)

*The Royal Line*

*An Amazing Fact*: The Queen of England owns all the whales, dolphins, and sturgeons for three miles off the coast of the United Kingdom. This has been the case for British royalty since the statute of 1324 was issued during the reign of King Edward II.


The Royal Family’s reign spans 37 generations and 1,209 years. All of the monarchs are descendants of King Alfred the Great, who reigned in 871. Their history includes everything from knights in shining armor and beheadings to Queen Elizabeth II and her current total of nine thrones—one at the House of Lords, two in Westminster Abbey, and six in Buckingham Palace’s Throne Room. Many are intrigued by royalty—in fact, many roused early to watch the wedding between Prince William and his princess. 

In light of the line of this regal family, think about this: Your King has existed forever, not just some 1,200 years. God’s throne is in the throne room of all throne rooms. He owns the whole world. He made the whole world! He has chosen you and trusts you to be His light in the world, His ambassador (2 Corinthians 5:20). Because of Jesus: 

• You are important—your name is written in heaven (Luke 10:20). 
• You are His friend (John 15:14). 
• You are clean through the word that Jesus has spoken to you (John 15:3). 

Jesus gave Himself for you to impart His perfect life to you. What’s more, He would have given Himself just for you. When you give your heart and life to Him, you become a part of His lineage. What will you do with this inestimable value He has placed on you?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The book of the generation of Jesus Christ, the son of David, the son of Abraham. 
- Matthew 1:1

And Jacob begat Joseph the husband of Mary, of whom was born Jesus, who is called Christ. 
- Matthew 1:16

And she shall bring forth a son, and thou shalt call his name JESUS: for he shall save his people from their sins. 
- Matthew 1:21
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 5, 2013)

*Brought Back*

*An Amazing Fact*: Believe it or not, in January 1942, Russian Lieutenant Chisov survived a 22,000-foot fall without a parachute from his badly damaged plane. He providentially fell on the edge of a ravine covered with snow and, because he struck it glancingly, slid as he landed. He was badly injured but survived and eventually returned to his duties.


An even more incredible escape happened to U.S. Flight Sergeant Alkemade in 1944, when he jumped from his blazing bomber over Germany without a parachute. He fell 18,000 feet, but a fir tree broke the fall as he continued downwards into a knee-high bank of snow. The damage? None! 

On July 9, 1960, Roger Woodard became the first person known to survive a plunge over Niagara Falls without a barrel. He and a friend were boating above the falls when the motor failed. A huge wave overturned the boat, throwing both into the swift current. Roger’s companion vanished, while he, wearing a life jacket, was swept over the 162-foot precipice. The tourist boat Maid of the Mist happened to be at the bottom of the falls, and the captain heard Roger crying, “Help!” A year later Woodard accepted Christ as his Savior, and said, “I guess the Lord saved me the first time so that I could be saved the second time.” 

David writes about the joyful return of God’s people to Zion. “When the Lord brought back the captivity of Zion, we were like those who dream. Then our mouth was filled with laughter, and our tongue with singing. Then they said among the nations, ‘The Lord has done great things for them’” (Psalm 126:1, 2). 

Don’t wait for a near-death experience to return to God. The Lord welcomes you with joy. Perhaps it seems like a dream now, but when we walk into the New Jerusalem, we will surely sing, “The Lord has done great things for us, and we are glad!” (v. 3).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But if ye turn unto me, and keep my commandments, and do them; though there were of you cast out unto the uttermost part of the heaven, yet will I gather them from thence, and will bring them unto the place that I have chosen to set my name there. 
- Nehemiah 1:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 6, 2013)

*Big Winds*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Many wanted to build a bridge to connect San Francisco to Marin County. San Francisco was the largest American city still served primarily by ferryboats. Experts said that a bridge couldn’t be built across the 6,700-foot strait. It had strong, swirling tides and currents, water 500 feet in depth at the center of the channel, and frequent strong winds. They also said ferocious winds and blinding fogs would prevent construction and operation.
When construction began on the Golden Gate Bridge on January 5, 1933, Joseph B. Strauss, chief engineer, was adamant about using the most rigorous safety precautions in the history of bridge building. Hard hats, not commonly used, with glare-free goggles were specially designed for workers. Special hand and face cream protected the workers against the constant biting wind. The most conspicuous precaution was the safety net, suspended under the entire floor of the bridge from end to end. During construction, the net saved the lives 19 men who became known with affection as the Half-Way-to-Hell Club. 

Weather conditions have closed the bridge three times: December 1, 1951, because of gusts of 69 mph; December 23, 1982, because of winds of 70 mph; and December 3, 1983, because of wind gusts of 75 mph. 

Jesus’ disciples once found their lives at risk because of strong winds while sailing across a lake. “As they sailed … a windstorm came down on the lake, and they were filling with water, and were in jeopardy” (Luke 8:23). But the winds did not stop Christ from sleeping in the boat. “Then He arose and rebuked the wind and the raging of the water. And they ceased, and there was a calm” (v. 24). 

Experts said a bridge couldn’t be built across a deep channel of sin and raging winds. But Christ became a bridge to heaven. Jesus laid down His life that we could cross over in safety to a better land. I’m glad our Lord didn’t listen to the experts!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But the men marvelled, saying, What manner of man is this, that even the winds and the sea obey him! 
- Matthew 8:27*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 7, 2013)

This Light of Mine

AN AMAZING FACT:  Chips, a mixed-breed canine hero of World War II, participated in the invasion of Sicily. When his handler’s infantry unit was pinned down by gunfire, Chips broke away and charged the machine gun team. The Italian unit abandoned their fortification and was captured. For bravery in this and other circumstances, Chips was awarded the Distinguished Service Cross, Silver Star, the Purple Heart, and eight battle stars. These were later revoked by a new policy stating that animals could not receive military decorations.
During World War II, some of America’s cities ordered citywide blackouts because of the bomb threat. Windows were covered with black shades, cars drove without headlights, and men were not to smoke a cigarette outside—it was said a lighted match could be seen from the air miles away. One family was instructed to extinguish the fire in their fireplace because of the glow from the chimney. The block warden warned, “One small light could change everything.” 

In the darkness of that long-ago night in Bethlehem, Jesus became that one small light. He changed everything. He said, “I am the light of the world. He who follows me shall not walk in darkness, but have the light of life” (John 8:12). He proclaims, “You are the light of the world” (Matthew 5:14). You and I are the ones He depends on to show His love to a dying world. 

“God is light; in him there is no darkness at all. … If we walk in the light, as he is in the light, we have fellowship with one another, and the blood of Jesus, his Son, purifies us from all sin” (1 John 1:5–7 NIV). That’s it—fellowship with one another! That’s how we share the light. 

Some believe that those who have won many to righteousness will shine as the stars forever and ever. But unlike Chips, those stars won’t be taken away.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light; 
- 1 Peter 2:9
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 8, 2013)

*Big Songs*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  You might have noticed that often the smallest birds have the most interesting songs. The various wrens, for example, are among the smallest birds in North America, but they have incredibly loud voices and many complex songs. On the other hand, while bald eagles are among the largest of all birds, their “song” and calls are unremarkable unless threatened by some predator. Eagles are indeed loud, but they have a limited vocabulary
Have you ever noticed in early summer that the hills are alive with the sound of birds singing? These beautiful creatures made for our enjoyment actually sing for many different reasons. There are basically two categories of bird sounds: songs and calls. Singing primarily happens around mating and nesting season. Calls happen all the time and mainly communicate messages to other birds, often in shorter and clipped chirps. Songs are usually longer and more complex. 

Birds sing to stake out their territory, defend their turf, identify themselves, attract the opposite sex, stimulate nest building, and encourage the female to incubate her eggs. Some studies also show that birds sing just because they like to sing! Biologists have also discovered that birds have accents; the same cardinal in Indiana might sound slightly different than one in Florida. 

Paul writes, “Let the word of Christ dwell in you richly in all wisdom, teaching and admonishing one another in psalms and hymns and spiritual songs, singing with grace in your hearts to the Lord” (Colossians 3:16). “Admonish” means to warn or notify. It can also mean to reprove gently or to counsel against wrong practices. Singing can be more than expressing thanks to the Lord, it can guide and instruct us as well. 

Perhaps we can learn from the songs of the birds. When the enemy intrudes on our territory, we can sing to drive him away. When the devil tells us lies (“You are a no good, worthless person…”) we can identify ourselves in song as God’s beloved children. When a friend is discouraged, we can sing words to point them to Jesus.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Behold the fowls of the air: for they sow not, neither do they reap, nor gather into barns; yet your heavenly Father feedeth them. Are ye not much better than they? 
- Matthew 6:26*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2013)

*Salted Speech
*
AN AMAZING FACT:  In ancient times, salt was a valuable trade item. The price of salt was so high during the Middle Ages that people sometimes called it “white gold.” Up until the 1900s, people in Ethiopia used one-pound bars of salt as currency.
Jesus said, “You are the salt of the earth” (Matthew 5:13). What did He mean by this metaphor? Well, salt is a seasoning. Jesus’ disciples are meant to add a flavor of godliness to the world. Salt is also a preservative. By living pure lives and influencing those around them, true disciples of Christ help to preserve the world from moral decay. 

In Paul’s writings to the early Christians, he urged them to “walk in wisdom toward those who are outside” so they might have a positive influence on those around them—so they might be good witnesses for Christ (Colossians 4:5). 

He also emphasized the importance of a believer’s speech toward unbelievers. Words can help or hurt. They can build others up or tear them down. Paul advised, “Let your speech always be with grace, seasoned with salt, that you may know how you ought to answer each one” (Colossians 4:6). 

*Speaking with grace involves kindness, compassion, and a forgiving spirit in our communication with another person. *

Seasoning our conversation with salt can mean using Christian tact, comforting and encouraging someone who is hurting, and flavoring our words so that the other person might be prompted to consider spiritual truth or learn more about God.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Continue in prayer, and watch in the same with thanksgiving; 
- Colossians 4:2

Walk in wisdom toward them that are without, redeeming the time. Let your speech be alway with grace, seasoned with salt, that ye may know how ye ought to answer every man. 
- Colossians 4:5-6*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 10, 2013)

*Big Numbers*

AN AMAZING FACT:  There are a lot of big numbers in the world. Americans spend $300,000,000 per day on clothes. The human body contains 70,000 miles of blood vessels. And the earth weights approximately 6,588,000,000,000,000,000,000,000 tons!
Numbers are fascinating, and people enjoy counting things. For instance, more than 15,000,000,000 prizes have been given away in Cracker Jack’s boxes. People have about 100,000 hairs growing on their heads (some of us have a few less!). There are 31,536,000 seconds in a year. And there are about 8,000,000 words in the English language. 

The largest number in the English language with a word naming it is googolplex. This number is equal to 10 to the power of a googol, or 1010^100, which would be written as 1 followed by 10100 zeroes. There are fewer particles in the entire universe than this huge number. The words “googol” and “googolplex” were both suggested in the 1930s by the nine-year-old nephew of mathematician Dr. Edward Kasner. 

As technology has increased, the methods of “people counting” has also become more sophisticated. Pointing at people as they walk by was replaced with handheld tally counters to count people. Now you can use infrared beams, computer vision, thermal imaging, and even synthetic intelligence to count people. 

According to the Bible, King David was tempted to count people when it was not the Lord’s will. “Now Satan stood up against Israel, and moved David to number Israel” (1 Chronicles 21:1). It appears David felt threatened by a military opponent, and instead of consulting with God, he counted the size of his army. Even Joab, his commanding officer, didn’t like the idea. 

We can be tempted to count out big numbers to make ourselves look better than we are. It can lead us to trust in our own power, our own money, or our own things instead of realizing that our numbers will never add up to what God can provide. You can count on the Lord!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
After this I beheld, and, lo, a great multitude, which no man could number, of all nations, and kindreds, and people, and tongues, stood before the throne, and before the Lamb, clothed with white robes, and palms in their hands; 
- Revelation 7:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2013)

*Truth Matters*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Victor Lustig was one of the most talented tricksters who ever lived. His master con was pretending to be a government official and sending six scrap metal dealers invitations to discuss the sale of the Eiffel Tower. He told them the upkeep on the tower was too costly and the city wanted to sell it for scrap. He actually sold it to one of the dealers and took a train to Vienna with a suitcase full of cash! A year later, his luck ran out—he was arrested for counterfeiting and eventually died in prison in 1947.
One day a mother-in-law was playing with her granddaughter, who evidently had tried to win a game with a deceptive move. The woman gave a careful admonition to the little girl not to ever, in any way, do or say anything that even hinted at being untrue or deceitful. 

What a wonderful piece of advice. 

It’s pretty clear when God says, “You shall not steal. You shall not bear false witness against your neighbor” (Exodus 20:15, 16). We also might hear the oft-used quote, “Honesty is the best policy.” Here’s another one: “Love truthfulness and honesty. These are sacred treasures.” A character in Shakespeare’s Hamlet says, “To thine own self be true ... thou canst not then be false to any man.” 

Can you be trusted? Let’s be of more character than Victor Lustig. Let’s strive to be like Paul, worthy of imitation: “Therefore I urge you to imitate me. I am sending to you Timothy. … He will remind you of my way of life in Christ Jesus, which agrees with what I teach everywhere in every church” (1 Corinthians 4:16, 17 NIV).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The lip of truth shall be established for ever: but a lying tongue is but for a moment. 
- Proverbs 12:19

Lying lips are abomination to the LORD: but they that deal truly are his delight. 
- Proverbs 12:22

A wholesome tongue is a tree of life: but perverseness therein is a breach in the spirit. 
- Proverbs 15:4*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 12, 2013)

*The Greatest*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Jackie Robinson is one of the greatest sports heroes of all time. An African-American baseball player, he is regarded as a sporting legend. In 1947 he became the first black player in major league baseball. He was elected the National League’s most valuable player in 1949. He was also inducted into the Baseball Hall of Fame in 1962, the first black person to gain this honor.
Who is the greatest sport athlete of all-time? There are lots of opinions, of course, but some of the top stars might include Michael Jordan, Babe Ruth, Johnny Unitas, Nile Kinnick, Magic Johnson, Larry Bird, Joe DiMaggio, Billie Jean King, and the entire 1980 U.S. Olympic hockey team. But how could we forget David Robinson, Walter Payton, Hank Aaron, Muhammad Ali, Wilt Chamberlain, Cal Ripken, Lance Armstrong, Jesse Owens, Arnold Palmer, Arthur Ashe, or Ted Williams? 

There are many lists of greatest sports heroes of all time, and it’s interesting that none of them exactly agree. Almost all of them are about adult men and women who can throw the farthest, jump the highest, hit the hardest, or run the fastest. How do you judge who is the greatest sports hero? By the number of trophies or touchdowns? Perhaps it is by the number of medals or records broken. 

Jesus overhead His disciples arguing one day about “who is the greatest.” “And Jesus, perceiving the thought of their heart, took a little child and set him by Him, and said to them, ‘Whoever receives this little child in My name receives Me; and whoever receives Me receives Him who sent Me. For he who is least among you all will be great’” (Luke 9:47, 48). 

God’s measurement of the greatest is different from man’s. Our Lord sees greatness in humble service. You put yourself at the top of His list by bowing low in service. You are lifted up when you kneel down. The next time you think about the greatest sports heroes of all time, think about how many are willing to sacrifice self in order to lift up others.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But many that are first shall be last; and the last shall be first. 
- Matthew 19:30*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 13, 2013)

*Fire From Heaven*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In Jesus’ day, the Samaritans were a large group. Through the years, wars such as the Third Samaritan Revolt and other calamities reduced their numbers a great deal. It is estimated that there are now just over 700 people remaining who are descended from the biblical Samaritans.
On His last journey to Jerusalem, Jesus planned to stay in a Samaritan village. He sent James and John ahead to prepare the way. But because He was headed for Jerusalem, the prejudiced Samaritans didn’t want Him there. 

This infuriated James and John. “Lord, do You want us to command fire to come down from heaven and consume them, just as Elijah did?” James and John thought they were doing Jesus a favor. In their “righteous” indignation, they thought it was a good idea to just wipe these people off the map! 

Imagine their surprise when Jesus rebuked them. “You do not know what manner of spirit you are of. For the Son of Man did not come to destroy men’s lives but to save them” (Luke 9:55, 56).

When Jesus is rejected, He doesn’t take revenge. He will not force people to accept Him. But someone who rejects Him today could still bow at His feet tomorrow. He waits with patience and mercy because He wants everyone to be saved.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And it came to pass, when the time was come that he should be received up, he stedfastly set his face to go to Jerusalem, And sent messengers before his face: and they went, and entered into a village of the Samaritans, to make ready for him. And they did not receive him, because his face was as though he would go to Jerusalem. And when his disciples James and John saw this, they said, Lord, wilt thou that we command fire to come down from heaven, and consume them, even as Elias did? But he turned, and rebuked them, and said, Ye know not what manner of spirit ye are of. For the Son of man is not come to destroy men's lives, but to save them. And they went to another village. 
- Luke 9:51-56*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 14, 2013)

*Kings of the Earth*

AN AMAZING FACT:  According to legend, Gordius was a Greek peasant who became king of Phrygia—because he was the first man to drive into town after an oracle had commanded his countrymen to select as ruler the first person who would drive into the public square in a wagon!
In gratitude, Gordius dedicated his wagon to the god Zeus and tied the tongue of the wagon securely in the temple grove with a thick strong rope. The knot was so intricately entwined that no one could undo it. Many tried, but all failed. Yet a prophet said that whoever succeeded in loosing the difficult knot would become the ruler of all Asia. Hearing this, Alexander the Great unsuccessfully attempted to untie the complex Gordian knot, so he drew his sword and cut it through with a single stroke. Alexander, of course, went on to become the ruler of Asia and beyond. The expression “to cut the Gordian knot” is now used for resolving a difficult problem by a quick and decisive action. 

But Alexander the Great had another difficult problem. He was ruler of Macedonia at age 16, a victorious general at 18, and king at 20—and then what happened to the great king? After Alexander began a second night of carousing in Babylon with 20 guests, he drank to the health of every person at the table. For Proteas, a Macedonian in his company, Alexander called for Hercules’ cup, which had a huge capacity. After filling it, he drank it all down. Soon he fell to the floor, was fever stricken, and—a few days later—dead. He had conquered the then-known world, but not himself. 

*There is little to praise in the kings of the Earth.* David looked forward to a future time when, *“All the kings of the earth shall praise You, O Lord, when they hear the words of Your mouth. Yes, they shall sing of the ways of the Lord, for great is the glory of the Lord” (Psalm 138:4, 5).* 

Join your voice in praising the Ruler of our universe and make the Lord the king of your heart.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they sing the song of Moses the servant of God, and the song of the Lamb, saying, Great and marvellous are thy works, Lord God Almighty; just and true are thy ways, thou King of saints.
- Revelation 15:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 15, 2013)

*Bedrock*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Hoover Dam is located on the border between the states of Arizona and Nevada. Enough rock was excavated in its construction to have built the Great Wall of China. The dam was built to last 2,000 years—the concrete in it will not even be fully cured for another 500 years.
Though workers probably experienced a great deal of elation over the completion of Hoover Dam, it can’t even compare with the gratification, pleasure, thrill, and worship associated with Solomon’s completion of the temple of the Lord. “The trumpeters and singers were as one, to make one sound to be heard in praising and thanking the Lord … the house of the Lord was filled with a cloud, so that the priests could not continue ministering because of the cloud; for the glory of the Lord filled the house of God” (2 Chronicles 5:13, 14). 

Have you ever built something with your hands? You know, there are ways to build other than excavating, pouring concrete, framing, putting up rafters, or pounding nails. Every one of us does it every day in some way. We either build up or tear down. 

Actually, by giving ourselves to God, we are in His workshop. We all need our rough edges removed, the uneven surfaces smoothed, to become ready for heaven. God desires everyone who confesses Him to become an earnest worker for Him, building upon the rock of Jesus Christ. Dig deep—avoid the sand bed, hunt for the rock, and lay your foundation on Him. When trials come to test you, your foundation will be sure. 

Praise the Lord for His work in your life. May His glory fill us like the temple of old.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And every one that heareth these sayings of mine, and doeth them not, shall be likened unto a foolish man, which built his house upon the sand: 
- Matthew 7:26

And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat upon that house; and it fell: and great was the fall of it. 
- Matthew 7:27
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 16, 2013)

*A Purity Plea*
AN AMAZING FACT:  The word “porn” is the fourth-highest ranked search term by children under seven years old, and the average age when a person first views porn is only 11 years old. About 40 million adults visit pornographic websites daily. It shouldn’t be a surprise that nearly half of all divorces list porn as a contributing factor.
The statistics on what some call “the most destructive force in our culture” are staggering. More than 11 million Americans have a sexual addiction. Child porn generates about $3 billion annually. At least 25 percent of all employees who use the Internet look at porn do so at work. It truly is a road to hell with broken people lying all over the place. Our society continues to wave the “freedom” banner while millions walk into slavery, looking for love in all the wrong places. 

The apostle Paul does not turn a blind eye to the problem of sexual addiction. He makes a plea for purity. “For this is the will of God, your sanctification: that you should abstain from sexual immorality; that each of you should know how to possess his own vessel in sanctification and honor, not in passion of lust, like the Gentiles who do not know God; that no one should take advantage of and defraud his brother in this matter” (1 Thessalonians 4:3–6). The Roman culture to which Paul wrote was sexually permissive. His challenge to instill the notion of purity in their culture would be even more relevant today. 

If you struggle with sexual addiction, you need to face this ugly sin with a passion of someone going to war to conquer an enemy. Consider these three steps: Admit you have a problem, get help with accountability, and remove all impurity from your life. Make a clean break and begin filling your mind with the pure things of God. You cannot find victory on your own. Your battle is really an obsession with self. Growing in Christ is learning to live for others, not your feelings. Your choices do not affect only you, they negatively impact those around you. So choose purity and experience real freedom.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Mortify therefore your members which are upon the earth; fornication, uncleanness, inordinate affection, evil concupiscence, and covetousness, which is idolatry: 
- Colossians 3:5*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 17, 2013)

*Treasuring the Words of Jesus*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The original biblical town of Bethany, home of Mary, Martha, and Lazarus, is believed to have been situated on the southeastern slope of the Mount of Olives, less than two miles from Jerusalem. Historians believe the town was the site of an almshouse for the poor. Its name is derived from words in at least two languages that mean “house of the poor” or “house of poverty.”
According to the Bible, Martha welcomed Jesus and His disciples into her house. That apparently launched her into a frenzy of activity. She probably felt a little overwhelmed at having to prepare food and accommodations for all those men. Under the stress of the moment, she accused her sister, Mary, of leaving her to serve alone. 

Unlike the “distracted” Martha, Mary realized this was the opportunity of a lifetime. The Messiah, the very Son of God, had come to her house to visit. She could sit at his feet and listen to soul-rousing truths that she had never heard before, at least not the way Jesus told them. 

As Jesus made clear to the sisters, while there’s nothing wrong with serving, there is something more vital. What Martha needed, we all need—more attention to the things of God, the things that last forever. We need to sit at the feet of Jesus and treasure His every word.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Now it came to pass, as they went, that he entered into a certain village: and a certain woman named Martha received him into her house. And she had a sister called Mary, which also sat at Jesus' feet, and heard his word. But Martha was cumbered about much serving, and came to him, and said, Lord, dost thou not care that my sister hath left me to serve alone? bid her therefore that she help me. And Jesus answered and said unto her, Martha, Martha, thou art careful and troubled about many things: But one thing is needful: and Mary hath chosen that good part, which shall not be taken away from her. 
- Luke 10:38-42
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 18, 2013)

*Persistence*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  If you put a buzzard in a 6-foot-by-8-foot pen that’s entirely open at the top, the bird, despite its ability to fly, will be an absolute prisoner. Why? A buzzard always begins flight with a run of 10 to 12 feet. Without this runway, it will not even attempt to fly—but will remain a prisoner for life, waddling around in a small jail with an open top.
Another animal that will not persist in trying to fly is the common bat. It is a remarkably nimble night creature in the air, but it cannot take off from a level place. If it’s placed on flat ground, all it can do is shuffle about, helplessly and painfully, until it reaches some slanted ground from which to launch itself. 

On the other hand, a common little insect teaches us a great deal about effort. The bumblebee, if dropped into an open glass tumbler, will stay there until it dies. It never sees the means of escape at the top but persists in trying to find some way out through near the bottom. It will continue to seek until it completely destroys itself through exhaustion. 

Jesus tells a story of persistence. He spoke of a friend coming at midnight who was hungry. So this man went to his neighbor to ask for three loaves of bread so he could feed his friend. The neighbor did not want to be bothered. It was late, and he was already in bed! But notice, “I say to you, though he will not rise and give to him because he is his friend, yet because of his persistence he will rise and give him as many as he needs” (Luke 11:8). 

Christ teaches us that we need to be more like a bumblebee than a bat or buzzard. When we pray to the Lord we are much too quick to give up. “What’s the use,” we think, “It doesn’t matter.” But Jesus tells us that when it comes to prayer, persistence matters! Instead of ending up in the bottom of a jar, we will find a way out—and the direction of escape is above!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he spake a parable unto them to this end, that men ought always to pray, and not to faint; 
- Luke 18:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 19, 2013)

*Spreading the Good News*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Did you know there is a Peanut Butter of the Month Club? You can gift a friend with 12 “limited-production, specialty-flavored peanut butters from boutique peanut butter producers nationwide.” Who knew there was such a thing as a “boutique peanut butter?” For the price of $215, you can spend the whole year telling your friends that you’re really into raspberry white chocolate peanut butter, cinnamon currant peanut butter, or …
God has gifted each of us with abilities and talents that can be used for building His kingdom. In daily life we come into contact with many different people, each with their own set of “flavors” as different as the assortment of peanut butter. Physical attributes vary: height, weight, strength, hair color, color of the skin—not one person is exactly the same. 

Some individuals are well read and can converse intellectually on many subjects. Some are not and cannot. Attitudes differ—one is positive, the other negative. There might be similar or opposing views on almost any subject. Some don’t hesitate to verbalize, while others are silent. 

But woven into each life is a common thread: “You are the body of Christ, and members individually. There are diversities of gifts, but the same Spirit. There are differences of ministries, but the same Lord. And there are diversities of activities, but it is the same God who works all in all … distributing to each one individually as He wills (1 Corinthians 12: 27, 4–6, 11). Have you discovered your gifts? It’s exciting to know that every one of them can be used for Jesus. 

He said, “He who is not with me is against me, and he who does not gather with me, scatters” (Luke 11:23). What an awesome opportunity we have to be a gatherer with Jesus. What a tremendous blessing to have a part in the salvation of others. He is calling you. Answer quickly, “Here am I, send me.”
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Wherefore I put thee in remembrance that thou stir up the gift of God, which is in thee by the putting on of my hands. 
- 2 Timothy 1:6*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 20, 2013)

*Big Castles*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The Prague Castle is the biggest castle in the world, measuring 1,870 feet in length and 426 feet in width. It has been home to kings of Bohemia, Holy Roman Emperors, and presidents of the Czechoslovakia and Czech Republic since about the 9th century. It could house 87 White Houses or six Buckingham Palaces.
Castles were basically European inventions of the 9th century. Nobles built castles to control territories, and castles were both defensive and offensive in nature. They were bases of military from which raids could be launched but also provided protection from enemies. Common in the medieval period, castles were used for a variety of purposes, including military, administration, and domestic. The advent of the cannon seemed to diminish castles use as military bases. So instead, they became places to exhibit wealth and impress others. The Prague Castle houses several churches, monasteries, homes, gardens, palaces, and defense towers. Today there are several museums, art collections, and exhibitions on display. 

Castles are often, but not always, fortresses. They were originally built to protect people inside. Moats surrounded castles, and drawbridges pulled up made it more difficult for the enemy to penetrate. Arrow slits (or loopholes) were openings that provided archers places to fire on attackers. Other common features were baileys (fortified enclosures), the keep (a central fortified tower), curtain walls (defensive walls surrounding a bailey), and gatehouse (to control entry). 

God has been spoken of in the Bible as a fortress. David wrote, “Blessed be the Lord my Rock, who trains my hands for war, and my fingers for battle—my lovingkindness and my fortress, my high tower and my deliverer, my shield and the One in whom I take refuge, who subdues my people under me” (Psalm 144:1, 2). David found strength from the Lord to do battle, as well as protection (“refuge”) in God. So we may turn to our mighty heavenly Father for help in times of trial as well as safety from our enemy. 

Turn to Jesus as your true source of power and protection. Our God is like a mighty fortress in which we can find shelter from the storms of life.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I will say of the LORD, He is my refuge and my fortress: my God; in him will I trust. 
- Psalms 91:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 21, 2013)

*The Inward Part*
AN AMAZING FACT:  In a recent poll, many Americans showed extreme greed in response to the question: “What would you do for 10 million dollars?” About 25 percent would abandon their family or their church, 16 percent would walk away from their marriage, and 13 percent would allow their children to be put up for adoption.
The Pharisees were quick to criticize Jesus and His disciples for not observing their man-made rules. One of the points of disagreement was ceremonial washing. The Pharisees were ready to condemn people who disregarded their washing traditions; they thought it was a terrible sin. 

Jesus responded, “Now you Pharisees make the outside of the cup and dish clean, but your inward part is full of greed and wickedness” (Luke 11:39). 

Appearance was everything to the Pharisees. As long as they “looked good” they were pleased with themselves. But Jesus pointed out that what is inside a person is the most important thing. The Pharisees, who made such a show of washing in a particular way, had neglected to clean their hearts. Jesus saw right through them, as He always does. He saw the greed and sin, and He knew what they really needed: generous, giving hearts.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And as he spake, a certain Pharisee besought him to dine with him: and he went in, and sat down to meat. And when the Pharisee saw it, he marvelled that he had not first washed before dinner. And the Lord said unto him, Now do ye Pharisees make clean the outside of the cup and the platter; but your inward part is full of ravening and wickedness. Ye fools, did not he that made that which is without make that which is within also? But rather give alms of such things as ye have; and, behold, all things are clean unto you. 
- Luke 11:37-41*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 22, 2013)

*Food for All*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Bees are very social insects, and mutual feeding seems to be the order of their existence. The workers feed the helpless queen, who cannot feed herself. They feed the drones and, of course, they feed the young. They seem to actually enjoy this social act. One bee always seems ready to feed another bee, even if that bee is from a different colony.
The bee has been aptly described as busy. To produce one tablespoon of honey for our toast, the little bee makes 4,200 trips to flowers. A worker bee will fly as far as eight miles in search of nectar. He makes about 10 trips a day to the fields, each trip lasting 20 minutes and covering 400 flowers. To produce just one pound of clover honey, the bee must visit 56,000 clover heads. Since each head has 60 flower tubes, a total of 3,360,000 visits are necessary. In the end, that worker bee will have flown the equivalent of three times around the world. And they never sleep! 

The impact of the honeybee on your food goes beyond honey. This little wonder of God’s creation is responsible for 80 percent of all insect pollination; if it didn’t do its job it would significantly decrease the yield of fruits and vegetables. 

Psalm 145 is a song of praise to the Creator. “Great is the Lord, and greatly to be praised; and His greatness is unsearchable” (Psalm 145:3). As we look at the amazing honeybee, we can join David in saying, “I will meditate on the glorious splendor of Your majesty, and on Your wondrous works” (v. 5). When we consider the immense number of flowers it takes to make one pound of honey, it seems an impossibility, yet the Bible says, “The eyes of all look expectantly to You, and You give them their food in due season. You open Your hand and satisfy the desire of every living thing” (v. 15, 16). 

Thank God for the honeybee!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Give us day by day our daily bread. 
- Luke 11:3
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 23, 2013)

*Our God of Detail*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Hair is one of the fastest-growing tissues in the body, second only to bone marrow. In fact, the average adult scalp grows more than 100 feet of hair per day!
Though this fact seems incredible, consider that the average adult scalp has 100,000 hairs. That means that each hair only needs to grow about a third of a millimeter per day to reach a total of over 100 feet. The average life of a hair is four to seven years. Each time a hair falls out, a new one usually grows in its place. This can happen up to 20 times for each hair follicle. 

Another interesting fact is that redheads have an average of only 80,000 hairs, while black- and brown-haired persons average 100,000. Blondes top the list at 120,000. Though you might feel alarmed after brushing to see your brush full of hair, it is doubtful that the average 100 hairs that you lose per day would make any visible difference. In fact, a person must lose over 50 percent of his hair to have any noticeable difference in his appearance. 

At times we might feel that God is distant or takes little notice of the affairs of our lives. But this is a lie from the enemy. Our loving heavenly Father knows all about us. We are told that He not only “knows our frame” (Psalm 103:14), but He has numbered the very hairs of our head (Luke 12:7). Not only does He know and understand the big picture—what makes us who we are, but He is fully aware of the little details of our lives. By telling us that He knows the number of hairs we have, He is letting us know that He is also aware of the bigger, more difficult details of our lives. When we are tempted to feel alone or unimportant, let’s remember that God loves us with an everlasting love (Jeremiah 31:3), and is just waiting for us to experience the joy of total dependence upon Him.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Be not ye therefore like unto them: for your Father knoweth what things ye have need of, before ye ask him. 
- Matthew 6:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 24, 2013)

*The Deceiver*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The Australian lyrebird is a copycat (or shall we say “copy bird”?). It is best known for its superb ability to mimic the sounds of other birds in the forest. It has also been heard to copy the sounds of chainsaws, car alarms, barking dogs, crying babies, and even camera shutter clicks.
In the 1930s, a Mrs. Wilkinson befriended a lyrebird in her back yard (“James”) by feeding him scraps. The bird bonded with her and would often perform long courtship dances accompanied by the calls of a dozen or more birds whenever she was around. Included in his repertoire were the sounds of automobile horns honking, a nearby rock crushing machine, and the sound of a hydraulic ram. 

How can the lyrebird make such an incredible array of sounds? Its secret is in a very complex syrinx (vocal organ), the most complex of all song birds, giving it an extraordinary ability to copy the sounds of other birds and noises. A researcher once recorded flute-like sounds of a lyrebird near the New England National Park, as did a park ranger in New South Wales. After doing some research they discovered that a flute player living near the park used to play his flute for his lyrebird. This happened about 40 years earlier! 

The Bible warns us of a deceiver who will appear to be what he is not. “Let no one deceive you by any means; for that Day will not come unless the falling away comes first, and the man of sin is revealed, the son of perdition, who opposes and exalts himself above all that is called God or that is worshiped, so that he sits as God in the temple of God, showing himself that he is God” (2 Thessalonians 2:3, 4). But he is not God. 

The apostle Paul warns us this deceiver seems like the real thing. “The coming of the lawless one is according to the working of Satan, with all power, signs, and lying wonders” (v. 9). He might sound “just like the real thing,” but we are told not to be led astray. Study the call of the True Master. You will recognize His voice.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Let no man deceive you with vain words: for because of these things cometh the wrath of God upon the children of disobedience. 
- Ephesians 5:6*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 25, 2013)

*Real Wealth*
AN AMAZING FACT:  In the year 1800, about 90 percent of Americans were farmers. By 1900, that number dropped to a little over 40 percent. Currently, only about two percent of Americans are farmers.
The rich farmer in Jesus’ parable was apparently neither satisfied with nor thankful for the riches he had. He wanted more. He displayed no concern for others. He was self-absorbed and coveted a life of luxury and ease. Most tragic of all, he showed no interest in God who had blessed him with so much. 

Jesus said, “One’s life does not consist in the abundance of the things he possesses.” There is no future in a covetous life. Any treasures that a covetous person manages to accumulate might give him a false sense of security, an illusion of invincibility. But riches can’t protect him from disaster, they can’t save his life, and they can’t give him lasting joy or an eternal future. 

Real wealth isn’t found apart from God. The spiritual life is what matters most. Only God can give us the eternal treasure of life with Him in His kingdom of love.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he said unto them, Take heed, and beware of covetousness: for a man's life consisteth not in the abundance of the things which he possesseth. And he spake a parable unto them, saying, The ground of a certain rich man brought forth plentifully: And he thought within himself, saying, What shall I do, because I have no room where to bestow my fruits? And he said, This will I do: I will pull down my barns, and build greater; and there will I bestow all my fruits and my goods. And I will say to my soul, Soul, thou hast much goods laid up for many years; take thine ease, eat, drink, and be merry. But God said unto him, Thou fool, this night thy soul shall be required of thee: then whose shall those things be, which thou hast provided? So is he that layeth up treasure for himself, and is not rich toward God. 
- Luke 12:15-21
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 26, 2013)

*Count the Stars*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Looking up at the clear night sky, you can see about as much of the universe as a single-cell amoeba might see of the ocean in which it swims. The moon, the planets, and the few thousand stars that are visible to us are merely a single drop of water in the boundless sea of the universe. The distance from our galaxy to the next nearest one is almost one-and-a-half million light years. And the known universe is believed to be about 10 to 12 billion light-years long.
The disc-shaped galaxy to which our sun belongs is called the Milky Way, which is a family of 200 to 400 billion stars and 50 billion planets. Each planet is a separate island in space, and about 500 million are estimated to be in the habitable zone of their parent star. But then, there could be as many as 200 (some say 500) billion galaxies in the universe, and each of which could have as many or more stars as the Milky Way. Multiply those two numbers together and you’ll see that there could be as many as 2 x 1023 stars in the observable universe. That’s 200,000,000,000,000,000,000,000. 

With so many stars out there, it’s amazing to consider the vast distances involved. The closest star to Earth is Proxima Centauri, located 4.2 light years away. In other words, it takes light itself more than four years to complete the journey from the star to the Earth. If you hitched a ride on the fastest spacecraft ever launched from Earth, it would still take you more than 70,000 years to get there from here. Traveling between the stars just isn’t feasible right now. But someday, in heaven, it will be! 

When David sings praises to God, he writes, “He counts the number of the stars; He calls them all by name. Great is our Lord, and mighty in power; His understanding is infinite” (Psalm 147:4, 5). Truly, as we behold the wonder of the stars on a dark night, we will join the psalmist in giving praise to our awesome Creator.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament sheweth his handywork. 
- Psalms 19:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 27, 2013)

*One Big Mess*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The Deepwater Horizon oil spill (also known as the BP oil spill) is the largest accidental marine oil spill in the history of the petroleum industry. It flowed for three months in 2010 before being capped on July 15, 2010. It released about 4.9 million barrels of crude oil.
The Deepwater Horizon oil spill created a big mess. Wildlife and marine life were destroyed. Hundreds of miles of shoreline were contaminated. The fishing industry was shut down. Today, tar balls continue to show up in fishermen’s nets. Oil sheens are still observed in many places. By July 2011 about 490 miles of coastline in Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and Florida are still contaminated. 

Who is responsible for the mess? The U.S. Government is holding British Petroleum (BP) accountable for all clean-up costs and damage. In June 2010, BP set up a $20 billion fund to compensate those hurt by the spill. Over one million claims have been submitted, and thousands still come in each week. 

Hezekiah also had a big mess to clean up. “In the first year of his reign, in the first month, he opened the doors of the house of the Lord and repaired them” (2 Chronicles 29:3). Then he said to the Levites, “Now sanctify yourselves, sanctify the house of the Lord God of your fathers, and carry out the rubbish from the holy place. For our fathers have trespassed and done evil in the eyes of the Lord” (vs. 5, 6). From the start of his reign, Hezekiah tackled what was most important—caring for the house of the Lord. 

Our own lives are a mess. Without Jesus, the temples of our hearts are filled with rubbish. Like Hezekiah, we have a big mess to clean up. Billions of dollars won’t do the job. We don’t need skimmers or disbursement chemicals. The sacred work of heart cleansing comes only through a broken spirit that allows the Holy Spirit to come inside and clean house. Why not invite the Spirit to come in and start cleaning your heart today?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: 
- Psalms 139:23

And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting. 
- Psalms 139:24
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 28, 2013)

*Run Swiftly*
AN AMAZING FACT:  The 100-meter dash is one of the most popular running sports at the Olympics. It is also the shortest. The reigning 100m Olympic champion is thought of as the fastest man or woman in the world.
Historically, the 10-second barrier has been a measurement of men’s performances, while the best female sprinters take eleven seconds or less to complete the race. Currently, the men’s world record is 9.58 seconds, set by Jamaica’s Usain Bolt, while American Florence Griffith-Joyner holds the women’s world record of 10.49 seconds. Of the top-12 fastest runners in the world among men, four are from Jamaica, five from the United States, two from Canada, and one from Nigeria. The fastest foot speed recorded is 27.79 miles per hour during a 100-meter sprint by Usain Bolt. 

There are many different types of “runs,” such as track running, road running, or cross-country running. Distances are clustered by the terms sprint, middle distance, and long distance. A marathon is 26 miles and 385 yards. The event began in commemoration of the fabled run of the Greek soldier Pheidippides, a messenger from the battle of Marathon to Athens. The current marathon record holder is Haile Gebrselassie from Ethiopia, who broke the record in September 2008 in Berlin by clocking in at 2 hours, 3 minutes, and 59 seconds. 

The apostle Paul was a man on the move for Jesus. He once wrote, “Finally, brethren, pray for us, that the word of the Lord may run swiftly and be glorified, just as it is with you, and that we may be delivered from unreasonable and wicked men; for not all have faith” (2 Thessalonians 3:1, 2). Sometimes Paul literally ran out of town when he was chased away. But his goal was not to lift up himself, but to glorify God. 

How does the Word of God run swiftly? Through people like you and me who are determined to share Christ with others. Today, put on your running shoes and help spread the good news about Jesus.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, 
- Hebrews 12:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 29, 2013)

*Watching and Ready*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Most biblical lamps were made of clay pottery and were oval-shaped or round and were squeezed on one end to form a channel for the wick, which was normally made from flax. Oil lamps were often engraved with symbols. The most commonly used fuel was olive oil, although nut oil, fish oil, and other types of oil were sometimes used.
Jesus advised His disciples to keep their lamps burning, to keep the light shining. This light represents the presence of the Light of the world. We need the continuous presence of Jesus, through His Holy Spirit, in order to share the gospel message with others and to prepare us for His return. 

Jesus promises a great blessing to those who consistently watch for their Master. “Assuredly, I say to you that he will gird himself and have them sit down to eat, and will come and serve them.” They will be welcomed into heaven with a feast of celebration. Can you imagine being served a special dinner by the Lord of the universe? 

Though it might be tempting to sleep in the darkness, we need to stay sharp, focused, and ready for Christ’s return. After all, He is “coming at an hour you do not expect” (Luke 12:40). Spending time with Him in regular Bible study and prayer will keep your lamp burning bright.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Let your loins be girded about, and your lights burning; And ye yourselves like unto men that wait for their lord, when he will return from the wedding; that when he cometh and knocketh, they may open unto him immediately. Blessed are those servants, whom the lord when he cometh shall find watching: verily I say unto you, that he shall gird himself, and make them to sit down to meat, and will come forth and serve them. 

- Luke 12:35-37

Be ye therefore ready also: for the Son of man cometh at an hour when ye think not. 
- Luke 12:40
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 30, 2013)

*Singing New Songs*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Zebra finches are teaching scientists about how humans learn to sing. Like human babies, new finches start out babbling. Through trial and error they eventually learn the rhythms and syllables of their parents’ vocalizations. Almost all animals make sounds instinctively. A cat raised by a dog will still meow. A deaf dog will still bark. But some animals must learn to sing.
Some animals must learn their vocalizations. These include bats, whales, and three types of birds (parrots, hummingbirds, and songbirds). Zebra finches songs are easy to study because they are short and simple and do not change. When a zebra finch is hatched, it has about 4 to 12 weeks during a “sensitive” period in which to learn “Dad’s” song (only the males sing). It listens to the song and then babbles. After awhile it begins to piece together parts of the song correctly but still has errors. Eventually, it will sing the song perfectly and will never change its tune. 

But if a zebra finch is raised by a bird from a different species (cross fostering), it will learn a new song, though it will have an “accent” similar to its own species. There is some genetic influence, but experience shapes the wiring of the brain. The finch can learn to sing a new song. Of course, the younger you are, the easier it is for your brain to re-wire itself. 

Our heavenly Father has songs to teach us. Our personal experiences with God provide a rich new repertoire of music that we can use to praise the Lord. David writes, “Sing to the Lord a new song, and His praise in the assembly of saints. Let Israel rejoice in their Maker; let the children of Zion be joyful in their King” (Psalm 149:1, 2). 

Someday we will stand on the sea of glass and sing praises to Jesus. Let us practice singing those new songs on this Earth so we will be ready to lift our voices in praise in heaven.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they sung a new song, saying, Thou art worthy to take the book, and to open the seals thereof: for thou wast slain, and hast redeemed us to God by thy blood out of every kindred, and tongue, and people, and nation; 
- Revelation 5:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 31, 2013)

*The Renewing Fire

AN AMAZING FACT:  Some plants have leaves naturally coated in flammable oils in order to encourage fast, intense fires. Not by accident, these plants have heat-activated seeds that require fire or intense heat in order to open and germinate.
*
This fact reveals the useful purpose that fire is intended to play in nature. But it has not always been viewed this way. Prior to 1910, forest fires burned as much as 50 million acres annually in the United States. As awareness and interest in national parks increased, lawmakers established rules and funding to protect these national treasures from this perceived threat. A law enacted in 1908 permitted deficit spending in the case of emergency fire situations. As a result, in 1910 the Forest Service acquired a $1 million deficit due to emergency fire suppression efforts. Public education campaigns, such as Smokey the Bear, trained the general public to perceive all wildfire as a threat to civilized society and natural resources. 

Beginning in the 1970s however, perception of fire management began to shift. In spite of increased funding, massive wildfires continued to be prevalent across North America. It was discovered that, in actuality, suppression of fire in certain ecosystems not only increases the likelihood of a wildfire, but also increases the intensity of those wildfires. Allowing the natural cycle of fire kept the underbrush clean, thus making for shorter, less intense fires, which in turn allowed the bigger trees to survive. 

Jesus said, “I am come to send fire on the earth” (Luke 12:49). Though unpleasant, fire is important. As seen in nature, it is necessary for purification and regeneration. The same is true in our lives. Instead of perceiving our trials as a threat, let’s view them as messengers of God to either remove the dross from our life or, by our patience in suffering, to display His faithfulness to others.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you: 
- 1 Peter 4:12

But rejoice, inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings; that, when his glory shall be revealed, ye may be glad also with exceeding joy. 
- 1 Peter 4:13
*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 1, 2013)

*God’s Signature*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Forrest R. Smith III, 48, of Exeter, Pennsylvania, was sentenced to 33 months in prison and to pay $120,000 in restitution after getting busted for forging author signatures in books by Truman Capote, Michael Crichton, Tom Clancy, Kurt Vonnengut, and Anne Rice and then selling them on eBay.
Smith had obtained documents containing authentic signatures of each author and had ink-based stamps made for the signatures. Assistant U.S. Attorney Mark Dubnoff said someone in the book-selling field initially uncovered Smith’s scheme and alerted authorities. Another bookseller noticed that someone was buying up first-edition books and a short time later those same books were being put up for sale—but as signed copies of a book whose author was dead. 

Signatures serve many purposes. One is to identify a document. Another is to indicate the purpose of a document. That’s why a signature is often located at the end. Signatures of famous people are often called autographs and tend to be artistic in nature and are usually given as souvenirs. 

What are some of the most valuable signatures in the world? Try purchasing one of only five known copies of William Shakespeare’s signature and you will pay about $5 million. In 1991 someone purchased Abraham Lincoln’s signature that defended the Emancipation Proclamation; it went for $748,000. 

Paul had to deal with an apparent forgery. His benediction at the end of his second letter to the church at Thessalonica ends with, “The salutation of Paul with my own hand, which is a sign in every epistle; so I write” (2 Thessalonians 3:17). Paul not only identifies himself but indicates this letter is not a forgery. It is authentic. Apparently another letter was circulating (2:2) from a false teacher. So Paul warns his friends to not be led astray but to be faithful to the truths he communicated with them. 

As we study our Bibles, we can know that the signature of God is in the inspired word. We will not be fooled if we stick with the message of Scripture.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: 
- 2 Timothy 3:16*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 2, 2013)

*Why Keep the Commandments?*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  In the days when many public schools in America displayed the Ten Commandments, a higher percentage of the population was familiar with them. Now, according to one poll, less than 60 percent of Americans know the commandment regarding murder and only 34 percent are familiar with the Sabbath commandment.
Paul said, “The law is not made for a righteous person, but for the lawless and insubordinate, for the ungodly” (1 Timothy 1:9). The Ten Commandments show people who are sinning where they are going wrong. 

“Now the purpose of the commandment is love,” he adds. The Ten Commandments show us how to live in a way that reflects the love of our Creator. 

Since “the law is not made for a righteous person,” does this mean that morally upright people don’t need to bother with keeping the law? Of course not. It means they are already keeping it! 

God wrote the Ten Commandments on stone to signify their unchanging nature. While He was on Earth, Jesus always upheld the commandments as a reflection of His character of love; they were part of His teaching. And He says to all His disciples, “If you love Me, keep My commandments” (John 14:15).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Now the end of the commandment is charity out of a pure heart, and of a good conscience, and of faith unfeigned: From which some having swerved have turned aside unto vain jangling; Desiring to be teachers of the law; understanding neither what they say, nor whereof they affirm. But we know that the law is good, if a man use it lawfully; Knowing this, that the law is not made for a righteous man, but for the lawless and disobedient, for the ungodly and for sinners, for unholy and profane, for murderers of fathers and murderers of mothers, for manslayers, For whoremongers, for them that defile themselves with mankind, for menstealers, for liars, for perjured persons, and if there be any other thing that is contrary to sound doctrine; 
- 1 Timothy 1:5-10
*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 3, 2013)

*God’s Makeover

AN AMAZING FACT*:  Extreme Makeover: Home Edition is a reality television series that provides home renovations for less fortunate families. Over eight seasons, different teams of volunteers have helped restore or completely rebuild more than 180 homes for people who have suffered tragedies in their lives.
How would you like to wake up some morning to hear that you were going to get a new house? After being interviewed about your family’s needs and preferences, you’d also be given a free one-week vacation while your house was totally renovated at no cost to you. One week later, before your eyes, would be your completely renewed home, with all-new furniture, electronics, and landscaping too. It would be a tearjerker moment, wouldn’t it? 

The program receives thousands of applications for families in need. The producers look for truly deserving families who are the type to give back to their communities. Sometimes the family has a father who was critically injured, a child who is extremely ill, or several foster children. Some have lost loved ones in car accidents or have been victims of domestic violence. 

The Bible talks about a renovation project that brought tears to the eyes of some and shouts of joy from others. It was the renovation of the temple in Jerusalem after the Babylonian captivity. When the foundations for the temple were laid, the Bible says, “Many of the priests and Levites and heads of the fathers’ houses, old men who had seen the first temple, wept with a loud voice when the foundation of this temple was laid before their eyes. Yet many shouted aloud for joy” (Ezra 3:12). In fact, the shouting was so loud you could not distinguish joy from weeping. 

Someday God is going to do an extreme makeover of this Earth. Our home will be completely made new—not modified, not touched up, not just surface changes, but a brand-new creation. It will be just like it was in the beginning. Jesus will someday swing wide the gates of heaven and say, “Welcome home!”
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And I saw a new heaven and a new earth: for the first heaven and the first earth were passed away; and there was no more sea. 
- Revelation 21:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 5, 2013)

*Sleeping Peacefully*


*An Amazing Fact*: A great Danish army invaded Scotland many years ago. They crept stealthily over the border and prepared to make a night attack on Scottish forces. There lay the camp of the Scots, silent in the starlight, never dreaming that danger was so near. The Danes, to make their advance quieter, came forward barefooted. Big mistake!


As the Danes neared the sleeping Scots, one unlucky soldier set his broad foot down squarely on a bristling thistle. Consequently, a roar of pain followed, and it rang out like a trumpet blast through the sleeping camp. In a moment, the Scottish soldiers all grabbed their weapons and the Danes were thoroughly routed. From that time, the thistle became the national emblem of Scotland! 

Have you ever had a difficult time going to sleep at night? Perhaps you moved into a new home and as you tried to drift off to sleep every little noise disturbed you. Some people find it difficult to sleep because of worry. They spend their time doing “work” in their heads. One counselor said, “If you can’t get to sleep, go mop your kitchen floor, then lay down. If you still can’t get to sleep, go mop it again. Eventually you will be happy to go to sleep!” Maybe that’s not the best method, but there is one thing for sure, God cares about your sleep. 

The Bible says, “When you lie down, you will not be afraid; Yes, you will lie down and your sleep will be sweet” (Proverbs 3:24). The Lord promises to watch over us as we close our eyes to rest at night. We can put our confidence in those protective angels that stand guard, not only over our bodies, but our minds as well. 

Proverbs continues, “Do not be afraid of sudden terror, Nor of trouble from the wicked when it comes; For the Lord will be your confidence, And will keep your foot from being caught” (vs. 25, 26). In the case of the sleeping Scots, they were protected when the enemy’s foot got “caught” by stepping on a thistle! When you lay down to sleep tonight, put your confidence in the Lord.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
It is vain for you to rise up early, to sit up late, to eat the bread of sorrows: for so he giveth his beloved sleep. 
- Psalms 127:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 5, 2013)

*The Lowest Place*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  The Kola Superdeep Borehole in Russia is the deepest hole ever drilled and the deepest artificial point on Earth. For two decades it was also the longest borehole at more than seven-and-a half miles. Drilling began in 1970 and ended in 1992 when the extreme heat made it impossible to run the equipment any deeper.
The original goal of the borehole was 49,000 feet while seeking to break through the Earth’s crust. There are basically three layers to our planet: the crust, the mantle, and the core. Geologists have been trying to drill down to the mantle, about 18 to 20 miles deep. (In the ocean, it is only about three miles deep.) So far no one has drilled through the elusive “Moho,” a nickname for the boundary between the crust and mantle. 

There are other huge holes made by people: gigantic pits made for mining. Chuquicamata is an open-pit copper mine in Chile with the largest total production of copper in the world; it has a depth of 2,788 feet. The Udachnaya Pipe is a diamond mine in Russia at over 1,968 feet deep. But the Bingham Canyon Mine, a copper mine in the Oquirrh Mountains of Utah, is 3,937 feet deep and 13,123 feet wide (2.5 miles). It is the world’s largest man-made excavation. 

God actually wants us to be at the lowest place. No, not in a hole in the Earth, but in our attitudes. Jesus told a story explaining how people often go to banquets and want to sit in the highest place. Sometimes the host asks them to move, and it is embarrassing to go down to the lowest place. You should “go to the lowest place” that you might be moved to the highest. Then Christ states, “For whoever exalts himself will be humbled, and he who humbles himself will be exalted” (Luke 14:11). 

God’s physics are different than man’s. The Lord tells us that going down lifts you up. So why not bow down in prayer for the One who will someday exalt you?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time: 
- 1 Peter 5:6*


----------



## Laela (Aug 5, 2013)

Wonderful...thank you for posting.... and Amein!




blazingthru said:


> *Sleeping Peacefully*
> 
> 
> *An Amazing Fact*: A great Danish army invaded Scotland many years ago. They crept stealthily over the border and prepared to make a night attack on Scottish forces. There lay the camp of the Scots, silent in the starlight, never dreaming that danger was so near. The Danes, to make their advance quieter, came forward barefooted. Big mistake!
> ...


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 6, 2013)

*Blessed by a Heathen King*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  King Artaxerxes had a surname that translates to “Longimanus” in Latin, supposedly because he had a right hand that was noticeably longer than his left hand.
Artaxerxes, ruler of Persia, displayed compassion that amazed the prophet Ezra, who gave praise to God for putting it in the king’s heart to be merciful to him and to the Jewish people. 

The king commissioned Ezra to return to Jerusalem, taking with him as many people as wanted to return, and to continue work on the temple of God. He even gave Ezra generous gifts of silver and gold for the temple and advised him to buy many offerings to sacrifice to God. He told him to take from the king’s treasury anything else he might need to help with the temple, and he gave Ezra the power to collect from his treasurers “beyond the river.” He also advised him and empowered him to enforce the law of God and the law of the king and to teach anyone in his region who didn’t know the law. 

This was all quite astonishing; apparently God had blessed this heathen king with wisdom from above. Artaxerxes recognized the supreme authority of God and didn’t hesitant to bow to that authority, even in front of his counselors and princes. Because of his respect for the true God, the people of the Lord were greatly blessed.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Blessed be the LORD God of our fathers, which hath put such a thing as this in the king's heart, to beautify the house of the LORD which is in Jerusalem: 
- Ezra 7:27

And hath extended mercy unto me before the king, and his counsellors, and before all the king's mighty princes. And I was strengthened as the hand of the LORD my God was upon me, and I gathered together out of Israel chief men to go up with me. 
- Ezra 7:28


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 7, 2013)

*Walking on Coals*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Fire walking is the act of walking barefoot over a bed of hot coals or stones. It has been used as a rite of passage to test a person’s strength, courage, or faith. Some believe it requires supernatural power, but modern physics has debunked this idea.
Can a person walk barefoot over hot coals and not burn their feet? It depends. Several factors are involved. First, the length of time the foot is in contact with coals is usually not enough to induce a burn. Some try to run through the coals but are burned because the coals are pressed hard against their feet. Second, coals are not very good conductors of heat. If a person walked through hot coals and stepped on a piece of metal, his or her feet would burn. Another factor is that coals reach their flash point (hottest temperature) and then begin to cool down, so you must choose carefully when to walk through the fire. 

But it’s not really a good idea to walk through a bed of hot coals. You will probably burn your feet! It is not a matter of supernatural power (though the devil can do lots of tricks). It is just not a smart thing to do. And that’s the point Solomon is making when he writes, “Can a man take fire to his bosom, and his clothes not be burned? Can one walk on hot coals, and his feet not be seared?” (Proverbs 6:27, 28). It’s a rhetorical question intended to get the answer, “Of course not!” 

That is what the wise man teaches about the person who thinks adultery is something that is innocent and will not hurt you. “Whoever commits adultery with a woman lacks understanding; he who does so destroys his own soul” (v. 32). Will breaking the seventh commandment leave you unscathed? Of course not! Be wise and do not go down the senseless and destructive path of sexual sin. It is driven by a passion that will burn and destroy you forever.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Marriage is honourable in all, and the bed undefiled: but whoremongers and adulterers God will judge. 
- Hebrews 13:4*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 8, 2013)

*All We Like Sheep*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  In July 2005, Turkish shepherds, while they ate breakfast, watched in stunned and helpless silence as their entire flock of 1,500 sheep followed each other one by one over a cliff. In all, only 450 sheep died … the later ones being cushioned by the earlier ones.
Sheep have a strong instinct to follow the one in front of them without “thinking.” Also, if a sheep gets tipped over and ends up on its back, it often cannot get back on its feet. Because of these and other strange tendencies, many people have assumed that sheep are dumb animals. However, sheep are very intelligent. They can recognize more than 50 other sheep’s faces for up to two years. A study in the journal Nature suggests they might be nearly as good as people at distinguishing faces in a crowd. 

You might be wondering how a sheep gets stuck when it tips over. Interestingly, it is usually the sheep that are fat or laden with a heavy coat of wool that get stuck. A sheep might lie down in a comfortable little hollow after eating, roll on its side, and stretch out to get a little more comfortable. If it a large sheep, its feet will be unable to reach the ground. The sheep then panics and flails its feet around, which often makes it flip over on its back. In this position the sheep is likely to die if the shepherd does not find it soon. 

Luke 15 tells us that Jesus takes notice of the missing sheep and leaves the 99 safe ones to go and find the one that has gotten itself into trouble. Notice that it is the fat, extra-woolly sheep that usually gets into trouble. Let us learn the lesson. When things appear to be going well and we are getting comfortable, this is the time of greatest danger. A loving Shepherd often directs His sheep to less comfortable places in order to keep them safe.
*K**EY BIBLE TEXTS
When thou hast eaten and art full, then thou shalt bless the LORD thy God for the good land which he hath given thee. Beware that thou forget not the LORD thy God, in not keeping his commandments, and his judgments, and his statutes, which I command thee this day: Lest when thou hast eaten and art full, and hast built goodly houses, and dwelt therein; And when thy herds and thy flocks multiply, and thy silver and thy gold is multiplied, and all that thou hast is multiplied; Then thine heart be lifted up, and thou forget the LORD thy God, which brought thee forth out of the land of Egypt, from the house of bondage; 
- Deuteronomy 8:10-14*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 9, 2013)

*Are You in Prison?*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Paul Geidel (1894–1987) was the longest serving American inmate whose sentence ended with his release. After being convicted of second-degree murder in 1911, Geidel served 68 years and 245 days in various New York state prisons. He was released on May 7, 1980, at the age of 86.
Geidel was born to an alcoholic saloonkeeper who died when the boy was only five years old. He spent most of his childhood in an orphanage and eventually worked in menial jobs. One day he decided to rob a wealthy broker who was staying in a hotel where Geidel worked. He suffocated the man and got away with a few dollars. Two days later he was arrested and convicted of second-degree murder and sent to prison for 20 years to life. 

He was almost released in 1926 but was found to be legally insane. In 1974 he was granted parole, but the 80-year-old inmate did not want to leave prison. With no family, he thought he wouldn’t make it on the outside, so he chose to stay in for six more years. Finally, on May 7, 1980, he was released having served the longest prison sentence in American history. He lived out the remainder of his days in a nursing home. 

Prison is about “serving” time and “putting in” labor for crime. Yet some people relate to God like they are serving time. In the story of the prodigal son, Jesus tells about the older son angrily talking with his father about the return of his younger brother. He said, “Lo, these many years I have been serving you; I never transgressed your commandment at any time; and yet you never game me a young goat that I might make merry with my friends” (Luke 15:29). 

It is possible to serve God and still be trapped in a prison in your heart. Salvation is not about “having to serve time,” it is about rejoicing in the free gift. Don’t stay in prison. God wants to release you.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he said unto him, Son, thou art ever with me, and all that I have is thine. 
- Luke 15:3*1


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 10, 2013)

Worldly Wisdom vs. God’s Wisdom

AN AMAZING FACT:  Scientists have discovered a way to “jam” a part of the human brain related to wisdom. In the experiments, people were exposed to a social situation that they would normally consider unfair. While a part of their prefrontal cortex was “jammed,” by a purportedly harmless pulse of electromagnetic energy, people were unable to act in response to the unfair situation. (Any volunteers?)
William Shakespeare once wrote, “The fool doth think he is wise, but the wise man knows himself to be a fool.” This rings similarly to Paul’s advice: “If anyone among you seems to be wise in this age, let him become a fool that he may become wise” (1 Corinthians 3:18). 

It is true that we, in ourselves, have no wisdom. All the education and philosophy in the world can’t give it to us. Because of our fallen nature, wisdom has to come from outside ourselves. 

The world’s concept of wisdom is very different from God’s view. “For the wisdom of this world is foolishness with God” (1 Corinthians 3:19). The world wants wisdom without God, but it doesn’t exist. 

The wisdom that comes from God is a treasure worth finding. “How much better to get wisdom than gold!” (Proverbs 16:16). Godly wisdom will guide us in every aspect of our existence and help us to understand the Bible and God’s will for our lives. All we need to do is ask Him for it.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Give instruction to a wise man, and he will be yet wiser: teach a just man, and he will increase in learning. The fear of the LORD is the beginning of wisdom: and the knowledge of the holy is understanding. For by me thy days shall be multiplied, and the years of thy life shall be increased. If thou be wise, thou shalt be wise for thyself: but if thou scornest, thou alone shalt bear it. 
- Proverbs 9:9-12


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 11, 2013)

*The Great Wall*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  The Great Wall of China is the longest man-made structure in the world. It stretches (with all its branches) more than 5,500 miles. It is a myth that it is one continuous wall built all at once. Pieces of the wall were constructed over several dynasties. Actual wall length combined is 3,889 miles.
The Great Wall is one of the seven wonders of the medieval age and was originally built in the 5th century BC on the northern borders of the Chinese empire to keep out nomadic groups. Pieces of the wall were constructed all the way to the 16th century. The first walls were made by stamping gravel and earth between board frames. Later the use of stone and brick was found to be easier to work with and more durable. 

The wall itself is 16 to 26 feet in height, 15 to 30 feet wide at the base, and 9 to 12 feet wide at the top. It is more than a wall. There are guard towers, beacon towers, stairways, bridges, and battlements. It is quite an old wall at 2,232 years old, and much of it is gone. Erosion, construction, and people “using” parts of the wall for their own construction have left much of it in disrepair. It is believed that millions of Chinese peasants who helped build the wall were buried under it as they died from their hard labor. 

An incredible story is told of building a wall in the Bible. Nehemiah came to Jerusalem to inspect the broken down walls and was heartbroken. He undertook to rebuild the wall. Breaking it into 40 sections, people of all classes joined in different parties to repair it. This was not just a political project. The walls were actually consecrated to the God of Israel, who was bringing back a remnant. (See Nehemiah 3:1.) 

Someday we will see the walls of the New Jerusalem (Revelation 21:12) as God’s chosen people, rejoicing that our Lord has given us a great wall of protection; it is a wall that will never crumble.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
In that day shall this song be sung in the land of Judah; We have a strong city; salvation will God appoint for walls and bulwarks. 
- Isaiah 26:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 12, 2013)

*A Spirit of Power*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Because of its grace, strength, and sheer size, the bald eagle was chosen to symbolize the United States. Baby eagles (eaglets) begin their lives high in a tree nest typically five feet in diameter. After making the first break in the shell, it can take an eaglet 12 to 48 hours to completely hatch out.
The parents provide well for their offspring, and the young birds grow rapidly—they add one pound every five days. But eventually, they must learn to fly and hunt for themselves. The mother teaches her eaglets to fly by making the nest very uncomfortable. She rips up the soft padding to expose sharp sticks, bones, and rocks. Then she stops bringing food, but she’ll frequently fly by the nest of hungry eaglets sporting fresh fish or rabbits to tempt them. The little eaglets become so hungry and uncomfortable they are eventually compelled to leave the nest and commit themselves to the unknown world of air outside. 

It’s incredibly dangerous, as approximately 40 percent of young eagles do not survive their first flight. It’s believed that only about 1 in 10 eagles survive to adulthood (five years old). Some of the primary reasons are gunshot wounds by hunters that kill for feathers and talons to sell on the black market and lead poisoning from eating wounded ducks, rabbits, and other game that eluded the hunter but later died. It can be tough to be an eagle; in fact, they were once declared an endangered species. But they’ve since made a comeback. 

Paul encouraged young Timothy, “For God has not given us a spirit of fear, but of power and of love and of a sound mind” (2 Timothy 1:7). Perhaps Timothy was timid and needed encouragement to “get out of the nest” and spread his wings. Certainly the eagle depicts power as well as risk that we all eventually experience in our Christian growth.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For ye have not received the spirit of bondage again to fear; but ye have received the Spirit of adoption, whereby we cry, Abba, Father. 
- Romans 8:15*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 13, 2013)

*Forgiveness and Pardons*

AN AMAZING FACT:  An item in the May 2, 1985, Kansas City Times describes the attempt by some fans of O. Henry, the short-story writer, to get a pardon for their hero, who was accused in 1898 of embezzling $784.08 from the bank where he was employed. The question was raised, “Can you give a pardon to a dead man?”
Back in 1830 George Wilson was convicted of robbing the U.S. Mail and was sentenced to be hanged. President Andrew Jackson issued a pardon for Wilson, but the convict refused to accept it. The matter went to Chief Justice Marshall, who concluded that Wilson would have to be executed. “A pardon is a slip of paper,” wrote Marshall, “the value of which is determined by the acceptance of the person to be pardoned. If it is refused, it is no pardon. George Wilson must be hanged.” 

The court stated: “A pardon is a deed, to the validity of which delivery is essential, and delivery is not complete without acceptance. It may then be rejected by the person to whom it is tendered; and if it is rejected, we have discovered no power in this court to force it upon him.” 

A pardon is a form of forgiveness for a crime or cancellation (in whole or part) of the penalty associated with it. Sometimes forgiveness focuses more on letting go of resentment, indignation, or anger. Jesus spoke of forgiving a brother who sins against you. “If your brother sins against you, rebuke him; and if he repents, forgive him” (Luke 17:3). In fact, Christ says, “And if he sins against you seven times in a day, and seven times in a day returns to you, saying, ‘I repent,’ you shall forgive him” (v. 4). 

George Wilson was offered forgiveness but refused to accept it. Christ has offered forgiveness and pardon for our sins. Not only would it be wise to accept this gracious offer but also to have this attitude toward others as well. How much better it is to offer it to people who are alive and can accept the pardon.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And forgive us our debts, as we forgive our debtors. 
- Matthew 6:12*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 14, 2013)

*Generosity Blesses the Giver*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  Many children raised money to help the victims of the 2010 earthquake in Haiti. Few were as young as Will Merchant, who was only six years old when he learned about other kids raising money and came up with his own plan. By selling his original artwork, Will raised $500 to help earthquake victims. He was asked why he wanted to help people he’d never met. His answer: “God led me in my heart to do that.”
There are many different motivations for helping others. Sometimes it comes from a desire for public recognition, but this is not generosity. True generosity springs from empathy, kindness, and love. 

Being generous always blesses the giver. The generous person might not benefit in ways that are obvious to others. In fact, their gift might be spurned or unappreciated. But even then, there is something positive that happens inside the heart of the person who gives. 

On the other hand, according to the proverb, being stingy has an opposite outcome—it leads to poverty. This is always true, not necessarily in material things, but at least in a spiritual sense. 

The Bible says, “The generous soul will be made rich, and he who waters will also be watered himself” (Proverbs 11:25). This doesn’t mean that generous people will necessarily receive material gain in return for their generosity, though that sometimes happens; yet they can count on other forms of enrichment. 

There are definite emotional, physical, and spiritual benefits to giving. People who give out of generosity report more happiness; negative emotions are lessened and positive emotions are strengthened, which can support good health. The spiritual blessing of giving comes from God, the Ultimate Giver.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
There is that scattereth, and yet increaseth; and there is that withholdeth more than is meet, but it tendeth to poverty. 
- Proverbs 11:24

The liberal soul shall be made fat: and he that watereth shall be watered also himself. 
- Proverbs 11:25*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 15, 2013)

*Be Kind to Animals*
*
AN AMAZING FACT*:  Around 63 percent of all U.S. households (71.1 million) have pets, and more than half of these households have more than one animal. The two most popular pets in most Western countries are cats and dogs. In the United States, a 2008 survey showed that dog-owning households outnumbered those owning cats—but that the total number of pet cats was higher than that of dogs.
Pets are household animals that people keep for enjoyment or companionship. There are health benefits to keeping a pet. They have been shown to help relieve stress and lower blood pressure. In fact, there are medically approved “therapy animals” used to visit people who are confined. Walking your dog gives you exercise, fresh air, and sunshine (and perhaps some social interaction). The most popular pets are, of course, dogs and cats. Worldwide there are about 202 million cats owned (can you own a cat?) and about 171 million dogs who have owners. 

In case you are looking for something a little more interesting than a dog or cat, here are a few strange pets that people own. How about a hedgehog? They are nocturnal, so you’ll need to stay up late to play with them. Some people have enjoyed skunks as pets. But one of the most interesting is the Madagascar hissing cockroach. They don’t bite, sting, or fly … but they do hiss when you poke them! 

The Bible talks about how to care for your animals. Whether it is livestock for your livelihood or pets for pleasure, the Bible says, “A righteous man regards the life of his animal, but the tender mercies of the wicked are cruel” (Proverbs 12:10). In other words, be kind to animals. They are God’s creatures made for our enjoyment. Someday we will enjoy even greater freedom to interact with animals in an earth made new, a place where we will not have to worry about getting hurt.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Thou shalt not muzzle the ox when he treadeth out the corn. 
- Deuteronomy 25:4
*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 16, 2013)

*Mystery of the “Lady Be Good”*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In 1959 a British Petroleum survey crew, while looking for oil in the North African desert of Libya, spotted the wreckage of a B-24 bomber. Upon investigation, it proved to be the remains of the “Lady Be Good,” a WWII bomber that had returned from a mission in Italy but had never reached the airbase. Mysteriously, the plane was empty.
What caused the “Lady Be Good” to miss her base, landing more than 400 miles away in the north Sahara desert, has remained an unsolved mysteries and caused much controversy. Upon the first examination of the plane, Air Force investigators made some startling discoveries. First was the fact that the crew of nine was neither in the plane nor anywhere nearby. Second, the navigator made no log entries after the initial bombing mission was aborted. Third, the navigator’s equipment and charts were stored in their cases. How could the navigator give directions to the pilot with the equipment in storage? 

Over a period of several years after the discovery of the plane, the bodies of all but one of the crewmen were discovered in the desert—over 80 miles from the plane. The crew apparently had parachuted from the plane as it ran out of fuel. Though a diary found in the clothes of one of the crewmen told of the harsh desert conditions and of having only a half a canteen of water and no food between them, it gave no clue as to the cause of the accident. 

Proverbs 12:15 says, “The way of a fool is right in his own eyes, but he who heeds counsel is wise.” After removal from the plane and testing, all the instruments were found to be operational. One of the hypotheses is that, due to a severe tailwind that night, the plane might have passed the base earlier than expected. In this case, the crew would be forced to decide between following the radio beacon or their own calculations as to how long the trip should have taken. 

Being right in our own eyes can be fatal, not only physically, but, more important, spiritually. Let us allow the infallible Word of God to be our beacon, whether it always makes sense to us or not.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
There is a way which seemeth right unto a man, but the end thereof are the ways of death. 
- Proverbs 14:12*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 17, 2013)

*Starting Out Well*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Blaise Pascal (1623–1662) was a French mathematician, physicist, and religious philosopher who wrote a treatise on vibrating bodies at nine years old; his first proof, on a wall with a piece of coal, at 11 years old; and a theorem by 16 years old.
A child prodigy is someone under the age of 18 who masters one or more skills beyond their expected level of maturity. Such giftedness shows levels of a highly skilled adult in an area that is demanding. People debate whether nature (natural giftedness) or nurture (environment) plays a larger role in child prodigies. Stories of different talented children and youth seem to indicate it can be both. 

For instance, George Frederic Handel loved music, but his father wanted him to study civil law. In fact, he was strictly forbidden to touch any musical instruments. But Handel found a way to move a small clavichord to the uppermost room in their home and play after everyone else was fast asleep. At an early age he became skilled on the clavichord and organ, and we still listen to his music today! 

Can we get a head start in our walk with God, even at a young age? Paul wrote to young Timothy, “But you must continue in the things which you have learned and been assured of, knowing from whom you have learned them, and that from childhood you have known the Holy Scriptures, which are able to make you wise for salvation through faith which is in Christ Jesus” (2 Timothy 3:14, 15). 

The Bible made Timothy wise in the most important field of endeavor we can pursue—the science of salvation. You can be gifted by the Holy Spirit in many different areas but do not neglect the foundation for all the skills you acquire: a thorough knowledge of the Word of God. It is a book worth mastering, even at an early age.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And these words, which I command thee this day, shall be in thine heart: 
- Deuteronomy 6:6

And thou shalt teach them diligently unto thy children, and shalt talk of them when thou sittest in thine house, and when thou walkest by the way, and when thou liest down, and when thou risest up. 
- Deuteronomy 6:7
*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 18, 2013)

*The Crown No Human Deserves*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Some of the finest gems in the world are in the crown jewels of England. The king’s crown weighs more than 39 ounces. It was made in 1838 and contains many jewels from older crowns, some dating back hundreds of years. It has almost 300 pearls, 2,818 diamonds, plus magnificent rubies, sapphires, emeralds, and other gems.
“Then the soldiers of the governor took Jesus into the Praetorium and gathered the whole garrison around Him. And they stripped Him and put a scarlet robe on Him. When they had twisted a crown of thorns, they put it on His head” (Matthew 27:27–29). 

Jesus’ crown while on Earth was a crown of thorns fashioned by the cruel hands of the Roman soldiers. In contrast, the apostle John describes what it will be like when Jesus returns. “Then I looked, and behold, a white cloud, and on the cloud sat One like the Son of Man, having on His head a golden crown” (Revelation 14:14). 

Paul wrote about the “crown of righteousness” that was laid up for him, which God would present to him and to everyone who is happy to see Christ return. This crown will be far more special and well designed than any crown jewels the world has ever seen! 

What have we done to deserve such a reward? Absolutely nothing—we don’t deserve it. We’re not righteous, but Jesus is. In mercy He has redeemed us and reconciled us to God, and it is His desire to give us the crown that only He deserves.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Henceforth there is laid up for me a crown of righteousness, which the Lord, the righteous judge, shall give me at that day: and not to me only, but unto all them also that love his appearing. 
- 2 Timothy 4:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2013)

*Can You See?*

An Amazing Fact: The Mexican tetra (or blind cave fish) is a freshwater fish found in southern Texas and the central/eastern parts of Mexico. There are about 30 distinct populations of this fish that are blind and live in deep caves where there is no light. The eyed and eyeless forms of this fish come from the same species. When born, all have eyes—but those in dark caves lose their ability to see.


Blind tetras can still find their way around by means of their “lateral lines,” which are highly sensitive to water pressure. Their eyes, which are not used, simply degenerate and skin grows over them. Modern genetics have shown that a lack of use of a part of the body does not necessarily mean it will completely disappear. More recently, some scientists have discovered that blind cave fish can “see” (at least in some small way) light because of the pineal gland in their brain. 

One day Jesus was walking through Jericho and a blind man called out, “Jesus, Son of David, have mercy on me!” (Luke 18:38). Others tried to quiet him down, but he only cried the louder. Jesus heard his cry and asked to see him. After being asked by Jesus what he would like, he said, “Lord, that I may receive my sight” (v. 41). Then Jesus said to him, “Receive your sight; your faith has made you well” (v. 42). 

Someone once said, “Faith is seeing what you cannot see.” If that is the case, then this blind man could “see” before he could see! He knew that Christ was the Son of the living God and could heal him.

Sometimes people who see well with their natural eyes are blind with their spiritual eyes. They cannot discern truths of Scripture or sense the working of the Holy Spirit in their lives. They need to be healed of their spiritual blindness. Like blind tetras, they need to be taken out of dark places and brought into the light.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For the heart of this people is waxed gross, and their ears are dull of hearing, and their eyes have they closed; lest they should see with their eyes, and hear with their ears, and understand with their heart, and should be converted, and I should heal them. 
- Acts 28:27*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2013)

*Never Too Short*

An Amazing Fact: Junrey Balawing is the world’s shortest adult. As of June 2011, he was measured at 23.5 inches tall. He takes over the previous record holder, Khagendra Thapa Magar from Nepal, who measured 26 inches tall.
According to his family, Junrey stopped growing the first year of his life. Balawing has difficulty walking because of pain, cannot attend school, and stays home where he needs constant attention and care. The son of a poor blacksmith, the family’s luck turned for the better after Junrey was born and his father found work. His birthday is the same day as the Philippines independence day, so his village south of Manila has a double celebration. When he was born, his mother says he was about the size of a one-liter Coke bottle. She knew something was wrong, and the doctor gave her vitamins to help strengthen his bones. But he didn’t grow. The family hopes media attention will bring medical help for their son. 

Zacchaeus was not very tall … but certainly taller than Junrey. And that didn’t stop Zacchaeus from his work as a tax collector, nor his desire to see Jesus. “Then Jesus entered and passed through Jericho. Now behold, there was a man named Zacchaeus who was a chief tax collector, and he was rich. And he sought to see who Jesus was, but could not because of the crowd, for he was of short stature” (Luke 19:1–3). You know the rest of the story. He climbed a tree and when Jesus passed by, the Lord stopped and noticed the little man. 

Sometimes we feel short and unnoticed in life. But Christ sees us. He notices us no matter how tall or short we are of stature. God’s eyes are upon us. We can know that our faintest cries for help are heard. Any effort we make to turn toward Jesus will be noticed, even if that means having to climb a tree.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Behold, the LORD's hand is not shortened, that it cannot save; neither his ear heavy, that it cannot hear: 
- Isaiah 59:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2013)

*Royal Pain*

An Amazing Fact: Henry VIII, the 16th century king of England, is best remembered for his shocking treatment of his many wives. He married Catherine of Aragon in 1509 and had the marriage annulled in 1533. He married Ann Boleyn in 1533 and had her beheaded in 1536. He married Jane Seymour in 1536. She died in childbirth in 1537. He then married Anne of Cleves in 1540 and divorced her that same year. He married Catherine Howard in 1540 and had her beheaded in 1542. Finally, he married Catherine Parr in 1543, and she survived him.


The current British monarch, Queen Elizabeth II, is the fifth longest serving British monarch (54 years). Only four other kings and queens have served longer: Queen Victoria (63 years), King George III (59 years), James VI of Scotland and James I of England (58 years), and King Henry III (56 years). The queen and Duke of Edinburgh have been married for 60 years. They were married on November 20, 1947, in Westminster Abbey. Both the queen and duke are great, great grandchildren of Queen Victoria. 

One of the most famous queens in the Bible is Queen Esther. But her story began with one of the most “not so famous” queens, Queen Vashti. King Ahasuerus reigned over Persia from 486 to 465 B.C. On the seventh day of a great feast, the drunken king asked Queen Vashti to appear so that he could show off her beauty. She refused to come. The king was furious at her act of rebellion. She was demoted, and a new queen was sought. 

The book of Esther shows us, in interesting ways, elements of the story of salvation. In one sense, Lucifer is cast down (demoted) and Christ (who had a humble birth) is lifted up to a glorious place. It’s like a ‘rags to riches’ story with many reversals. Though many kings and queens have behaved in less than honorable ways, we know from the Bible that the King of Kings will be honored by the entire universe as righteous.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they sing the song of Moses the servant of God, and the song of the Lamb, saying, Great and marvellous are thy works, Lord God Almighty; just and true are thy ways, thou King of saints. 
- Revelation 15:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2013)

*Words Matter*

*An Amazing Fact*: In a poll of Americans, 39 percent of people aged 35 and over and 62 percent of people aged 18 to 34 admitted to swearing at least a few times a week. Three-quarters of the individuals polled said they frequently encounter profanity or swear words, and two-thirds said they are bothered when they hear other people swear in public (even if they swear themselves).


The words we speak are very important, more so than we usually realize. Whether our conversations are public or private, our words influence ourselves and others for good or for not-so-good. They can hurt or help, encourage or discourage, build up or tear down those around us. 

Our words can affect our physical and emotional health or the health of others: “A wholesome tongue is a tree of life, but perverseness in it breaks the spirit” (Proverbs 15:4). “There is one who speaks like the piercings of a sword, but the tongue of the wise promotes health” (Proverbs 12:18). 

Words can calm or enrage others. “A soft answer turns away wrath, but a harsh word stirs up anger” (Proverbs 15:1). Words can kill; words can save. “Death and life are in the power of the tongue” (Proverbs 18:21). 

In casual conversation, it’s sometimes tempting to let our words run uncensored. But the Bible puts great importance on our speech. In Proverbs 21:23 we read, “Whoever guards his mouth and tongue keeps his soul from trouble.” Next time you’re tempted to speak a rash or unkind word, remember the psalmist’s words: “For there is not a word on my tongue, but behold, O Lord, You know it altogether” (Psalm 139:4). The best use for our tongues is praising God.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
A soft answer turneth away wrath: but grievous words stir up anger. 
- Proverbs 15:1

The tongue of the wise useth knowledge aright: but the mouth of fools poureth out foolishness. The eyes of the LORD are in every place, beholding the evil and the good. A wholesome tongue is a tree of life: but perverseness therein is a breach in the spirit. 
- Proverbs 15:2-4
*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 23, 2013)

*The Red Carpet*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  The first reference in history of a “red carpet” being rolled out to welcome a dignitary was in the play Agamemnon by Aeschylus, written in 458 B.C. The title character returned from Troy and was greeted by his wife Clytemnestra, who offered him a red path to walk upon. He hesitated to walk upon colors that only the ‘feet of the gods’ should tread.
A red carpet is traditionally used to mark the path taken by heads of state on formal occasions. The first president in the United States to receive the “red carpet treatment” was James Madison in 1821. Since then it has been expanded and used by everything from the Academy Awards to United Airlines, which established “Red Carpet Clubs” for VIP lounges. 

Renaissance paintings often show oriental carpets, patterned with red as the main color, laid on the steps to a throne or on a platform where rulers reign. Actually, purple is considered the color of royalty since it was one of the most expensive dyes to create. 

Jesus once received a royal welcome. Unfortunately it was not by the dignitaries of state. The Jewish leaders were actually upset at Christ’s triumphal entry into Jerusalem. His followers stepped in and led the ceremony. Christ rode on a colt as prophesied in Zechariah 9:9, 10. The Bible says, “And as He went, many spread their clothes on the road” (Luke 19:36). 

The pathway Christ took into Jerusalem was different from the pathway He took out. Jesus was appropriately welcomed as a king by people willing to lay down their best coats to show homage. But on Friday, the Lord walked out of Jerusalem on a “red carpet,” as it were—a bloodstained path to Calvary. The path to the cross was the path to glory. We are called to walk that same royal road as followers of Jesus. When we get to heaven, the gates of the great city will swing open wide and we will receive another “red carpet” welcome. Will you be there?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The four and twenty elders fall down before him that sat on the throne, and worship him that liveth for ever and ever, and cast their crowns before the throne, saying, 
- Revelation 4:10*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 25, 2013)

*Slow Mover
*
An Amazing Fact: The sloth is such a slow-moving animal that it is common for algae to grow in its fur. Their main predator is the eagle. Moving very slowly in the trees makes them less visible. Though they hardly move at all during the daytime, they actually sleep very little.


There are six species of sloths—four species of three-toed sloths and two of the two-toed variety. Most of the sloths you find in zoos are the two-toed variety, which are easier to feed than their three-toed cousins (who are very picky eaters). They mainly eat leaves and buds and are built with special claws for climbing around trees. Their slow digestive system is adapted for the challenge of gaining energy from leaves. 

Sloths can actually move quickly if they want to. More than one biologist has had a quick nip from a sloth that decided to defend its territory. When they do move fast, they burn up lots of energy. Their muscle mass is only about a third that of other mammals of the same size. They are very content to hang upside down in trees all day long, eating, sleeping, and even giving birth in that position. In fact, the sloth’s fur grows in a different direction than most mammals, which suits them well by protecting them from the elements in the upside down position. 

The Bible says there are times to be slow and times to be fast. “A wrathful man stirs up strife, but he who is slow to anger allays contention” (Proverbs 15:18). When you are feeling angry, it’s a good time to be more like a sloth—move slowly and deliberately; don’t be reactive. On the other hand, the very next verse says, “The way of the lazy man is like a hedge of thorns, but the way of the upright is a highway” (v. 19). Obviously, we can move so slowly that we are not diligent in our work. A slothful worker finds life can be more difficult.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
He also that is slothful in his work is brother to him that is a great waster. 
- Proverbs 18:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 26, 2013)

According to His Mercy
AN AMAZING FACT:  A New York man was about to stop at a diner before going home for the evening when a teenager pulled a knife and asked for his wallet. As the boy was walking away, the man offered him his jacket. The teen was baffled by the kindness but accepted the man’s offer of a meal. After they ate together, the teenager returned the wallet and the man gave him $20. In return, the teen gave the man his knife.
Mercy, if it is accepted, changes everything. “But when the kindness and the love of God our Savior toward man appeared, not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to His mercy He saved us” (Titus 3:4, 5). 

Our “righteousness” doesn’t impress God; the Bible says, “But we are all like an unclean thing, and all our righteousnesses are like filthy rags” (Isaiah 64:6). It’s only through God’s mercy that we are saved. Only by His grace are we justified. Only by His grace does He give us eternal life. 

Since God has shown us such overwhelming mercy, we should do the same for others. This all goes back to the Golden Rule. How do we carry it out in our lives? 

The Bible tells us, “So speak and so do as those who will be judged by the law of liberty. For judgment is without mercy to the one who has shown no mercy. Mercy triumphs over judgment” (James 2:12, 13).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But after that the kindness and love of God our Saviour toward man appeared, Not by works of righteousness which we have done, but according to his mercy he saved us, by the washing of regeneration, and renewing of the Holy Ghost; Which he shed on us abundantly through Jesus Christ our Saviour; That being justified by his grace, we should be made heirs according to the hope of eternal life. 
- Titus 3:4-7*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 27, 2013)

*The Banquet Table*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Westminster Abbey in London is one of Great Britain’s most-famous churches. This splendid edifice was built in stages beginning in the 11th century, and it enshrines many of the traditions of the British people. English monarchs since William the Conqueror have been crowned in the abbey, and most are buried in its chapels. Famous citizens like Isaac Newton and David Livingstone are also buried there. But one of the most amazing people buried in the abbey is a farmer named Thomas Parr.
Born in 1483 during the reign of King Richard III, Thomas is reported to have lived to the age of 152, witnessing the seating of 10 sovereigns on the throne during his long life—including the entire 50-year reign of Queen Elizabeth I. 

In 1635, King Charles I invited Thomas to the palace that he might meet this remarkable man. The king inquired as to what did Thomas owe his long life; he answered that he lived a simple life, eating mostly potatoes and oatmeal. While at the palace, old Thomas feasted on the rich food served at the palace. He was not used to this food, and that night after dining on the king’s delicacies, he became very ill and died. King Charles felt so terrible having killed Britain’s oldest citizen with his food that he commanded Thomas to be buried in Westminster Abbey. 

There is a story in the Bible about a king, a banquet, and honor bestowed on a man. Queen Esther found favor before the king, who offered to grant her any wish. She knew a man named Haman who wanted to destroy the Jews, especially a man named Mordecai. In a turn of events, the king actually had Haman show honor to Mordecai instead. Then, at a banquet for the king and Haman, Esther revealed Haman’s plot to destroy the Jews. The king ordered him hanged on the gallows. 

Banquets can be places where events lead some to life and others to death. Old Tom Parr didn’t survive a royal banquet very well. But someday, we can enjoy a banquet with the King of Kings, a meal that leads us into everlasting life.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
He brought me to the banqueting house, and his banner over me was love. 
- Song of Solomon 2:4*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 28, 2013)

*Your Family Tree*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  The family tree of Confucius has been maintained for more than 2,500 years and is listed in the Guinness Book of World Records as the largest existing family tree.
Genealogy is one of the fastest-growing hobbies in North America. More and more people are fascinated in tracing their roots back as far as they can. Are you related to royalty, or were your ancestors horse thieves? Some people want to carve out a place for their family in history. Others want to preserve history and story for their relatives and children. Still others are motivated by religious reasons. 

Your ability to trace your ancestors has exploded with the use of the Internet and computer software. You can even hire a professional genealogist to do research for you. A new field of study that has recently opened is genetic analysis, as your DNA gets passed down from your ancestors with relatively little change. Two people can have a DNA test to determine if they are related within an estimated number of generations. 

The Confucius Genealogy Compilation Committee is the group that has collected, collated, and published the 2,500 years worth of data. It was most recently printed in 2009. The previous printing was in 1930. Kong Deyong, a 77th generation descendant set up the committee and began work in 1998. Several volumes cover almost 80 generations and list over two million members. 

Paul warned Titus, “But avoid foolish disputes, genealogies, contentions, and strivings about the law; for they are unprofitable and useless” (Titus 3:9). Some people were motivated to pursue family trees in order to give themselves status. This false sense of importance created divisions in the church and was harmful to unity in the body of Christ. 

As Christians, our status in Christ makes us children of God (1 John 3:1), and there is no greater position than knowing your true Father.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
As I besought thee to abide still at Ephesus, when I went into Macedonia, that thou mightest charge some that they teach no other doctrine, 
- 1 Timothy 1:3

Neither give heed to fables and endless genealogies, which minister questions, rather than godly edifying which is in faith: so do. 
- 1 Timothy 1:4
*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 29, 2013)

*The Signet Ring*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Sigillography is the study of seals used to impress a figure into clay or wax or embossing paper with the purpose of authenticating a document. Devices with molds for making a mirror image on a document have been mounted on rings and used by kings since ancient times.
In ancient Mesopotamia clay cylinders were used for marking documents or items by rolling them across a piece of wet clay, thereby embossing the product. But one of the more common seals was made by rings. Usually the embossing piece on the ring was carved from gemstones. Metal was also used but it created a weaker material. 

A signet ring was worn to show a person’s authority and power and has been an important part of the regalia of many monarchies. Their mark was binding and indicated the rights of the official. Today we do not use signet rings to indicate our signature, but people still wear them to demonstrate their family lineage or connection with an organization, such as a class ring. 

The signet made a deep impression in clay or wax forming an official seal. The imprinted seal carried the full authority of the office it represented. You did not dare question it. The royal official’s design was well known. The symbol was not doubted and could be recognized by citizens as authentic. There would be the pain of death to those who violated seals. 

King Ahasuerus gave Queen Esther authority to protect the Jews. He even went so far as to say, “You yourselves write a decree concerning the Jews, as you please, in the king’s name, and seal it with the king’s signet ring; for whatever is written in the king’s name and sealed with the king’s signet ring no one can revoke” (Esther 8:8). 

What a beautiful illustration of God’s seal on our lives. When we are “stamped” with God’s seal, we are safe and secure, protected under the authority of the mightiest power in the universe. When you give yourself to God, the impression of Christ is made upon your life.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And grieve not the holy Spirit of God, whereby ye are sealed unto the day of redemption. 
- Ephesians 4:30*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 30, 2013)

*Heart Test*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Gold has been treasured by mankind for a long time, with gold bars and jewelry dating as early as 4000 B.C. It also has some very interesting properties. For instance, a cubic foot of gold weighs about half-a-ton, and a one-ounce piece of gold can be pressed to cover 300 square feet.
Gold is refined to remove its impurities. This usually involves a lengthy process of heating and cooling cycles. Gold is tested with heat; it is made pure by going through the fire. 

Just as most gold is naturally impure, humans in their natural state are filled with impurities. The Bible says, “The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked; who can know it?” (Jeremiah 17:9). And the answer follows: “I, the Lord, search the heart, I test the mind, even to give every man according to his ways, according to the fruit of his doings” (v. 10). 

We can’t determine the purity of a piece of gold by just looking at it; neither can humans be judged by what is on the outside. While our actions can give a clue to our characters, only God can read our thoughts and see inside our hearts. Only He can judge our content with accuracy. 

What are we made of? What is in our characters? “The Lord tests the hearts” (Proverbs 17:3). None of us are perfect, but God doesn’t abandon us. When necessary He allows trials to come our way. Through the heat of these trials our hearts are refined—if our faith is in God.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The fining pot is for silver, and the furnace for gold: but the LORD trieth the hearts. 
- Proverbs 17:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 31, 2013)

Whose Image?
AN AMAZING FACT:  The Lydian Lion is considered by many to be the oldest coin in the world. It was minted in Lydia, Asia Minor (present-day Turkey), out of a gold and silver alloy about 2,700 years ago (600 B.C.). The Lydian bears the head of a roaring lion. It only has a design on one side due to the primitive methods of stamping out coins when it was made. There is some debate about whether it was a coin used for monetary exchange or simply a badge or ceremonial object used by priests in a temple.
Roman currency was used during the time of Jesus. The first Roman denarius was minted in 211 B.C. It was a small silver coin and one of the most common in circulation. 

Jesus once used one of these coins to teach a lesson. Spies had been trying to trick Christ into making a statement that would get Him into trouble with the Roman authorities. “Is it lawful for us to pay taxes to Caesar or not?” (Luke 20:22). He was Jesus’ wise response. “‘Why do you test me? Show me a denarius. Whose image and inscription does it have?’ They answered and said, ‘Caesar’s.’ And He said to them, ‘Render therefore to Caesar the things that are Caesar’s, and to God the things that are God’s’” (vs. 23–25). 

Christ could not be cornered. Jesus turned the spies’ trap into a sermon on supporting our ruling government. Of course, there is a limit to our allegiance to man’s laws. Our first allegiance is to God’s law. When the two laws conflict, we must honor God’s reign above all else. Unfortunately the Jewish nation did not first render obedience to God, and this led them to be subject to a foreign power represented by the insignia and image of the common denarius.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they could not take hold of his words before the people: and they marvelled at his answer, and held their peace. 
- Luke 20:26*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 1, 2013)

*Deep Devotion*

AN AMAZING FACT:  French angelfish are completely devoted to their partners and mate for life. They are found in the warm tropical parts of the Atlantic Ocean and spend all of their time together—traveling, hunting, sleeping, and protecting their territory. Mature French angelfish are rarely seen alone. If they are, their mate has likely died. They do not “remarry.”
Swans are another species that will keep their mates for life. There have been occasional reports of swans “separating,” but only when there has been a nesting failure or loss of young. Perhaps their strong commitment to each other is why pictures of swans conjure up images of romance. On the other hand, the black vulture might not seem like a romantic bird, but it is one of the most faithful animals in the entire animal kingdom. They are so intolerant of “infidelity” that they have been observed attacking other vultures that were unfaithful to their partners! 

The PDSA organization (UK) gives certificates to animals for bravery and devotion. Toby, a black Labrador Retriever, was stabbed four times in the chest and legs by an armed burglar in April 2009 in Lancashire. He successfully chased the burglar off the property. Wicker, a pet German Shepherd, aided his owner’s son by fetching help when the boy had an epileptic seizure. Dotty, a donkey, helped her stable mate (a sheep) when it was attacked by a Pit Bull. And Piper, a Labrador Retriever guide dog, defended his blind owner who was attacked and then safely walked his injured owner home. What devotion! 

The Bible says, “A friend loves at all times, and a brother is born for adversity” (Proverbs 17:17). We can learn much from our animal friends, but our greatest example is found in Jesus Christ, who was made “like His brethren” and declared, “For whoever does the will of God is My brother and My sister and mother” (Hebrews 2:17; Mark 3:35). 

Jesus, the divine Son of God, was truly a friend who sticks closer than a brother when He gave His very life on Calvary for you. When you face the enemy today, know that there is a Friend who stands beside you and will never leave you alone.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
A man that hath friends must shew himself friendly: and there is a friend that sticketh closer than a brother. 
- Proverbs 18:24*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 2, 2013)

*Every Student Is a Teacher*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  According to the U.S. Census Bureau, 27 percent of the population over the age of three is enrolled in school. That means there are 76 million students in schools of all kinds, from preschool to university. In comparison, there are 7.2 million teachers in those schools.
In our society, the teacher and the student are usually two different individuals. However, God seemed to have something different in mind for His chosen nation. The first two chapters of Isaiah contain two invitations to learning. The first is from God: “‘Come now, and let us reason together,’ Says the Lord, ‘Though your sins are like scarlet, They shall be as white as snow. … If you are willing and obedient, You shall eat the good of the land’” (Isaiah 1:18, 19). This invitation to reason with God was for the people of Judah and Jerusalem, whom the Lord called a “sinful nation” and a “brood of evildoers” (Isaiah 1:4). God wanted to forgive their sins and teach them to “do good” (Isaiah 1:17). He planned on calling Jerusalem “the city of righteousness” (Isaiah 1:26). 

The second invitation is from one Gentile to another: “Come, and let us go up to the mountain of the Lord, To the house of the God of Jacob; He will teach us His ways, And we shall walk in His paths” (Isaiah 2:3). God knew that if His people learned to do good, people from “all nations” would come to them, hoping to learn about God’s ways. 

As we enter the month of September, which has traditionally been the start of the school year, the most important lessons we can learn are in God’s school: “Learn to do good; Seek justice, Rebuke the oppressor; Defend the fatherless, Plead for the widow.” And the beauty of God’s school is that each student becomes a teacher!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven. 
- Matthew 5:16*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 3, 2013)

Roaring Lions
AN AMAZING FACT:  For nine months, between 1898 and 1899, the two infamous “man-eater lions of Tsavo” terrorized workers employed in the construction of a railway bridge in Africa. As the death toll rose, construction was brought to a virtual standstill. Workers refused to continue until protection could be provided.
In March 1898 the British started building a railway bridge over the Tsavo River in Kenya. During the next nine months of construction, two male lions stalked the campsite, dragged workers from their tents at night, and devoured them. Crews tried to scare off the lions. They built campfires and thorn fences around their camp to keep the man-eaters out. It didn’t work. 

The construction on the bridge came to a dead halt. A hunter named Colonel Patterson was hired to set traps and tried several times to ambush the lions at night from a tree. He failed many times but finally shot the first lion on December 9, 1898. Three weeks later, the second lion was found and killed. The first lion killed measured nine feet, eight inches from nose to tip of tail. It took eight men to carry the carcass back to camp. The construction crew soon returned and completed the bridge in February 1899. 

How many people were killed by the lions? Over the years, Patterson gave several different figures. He once claimed there were 135 victims, but recent research speculates that the number was probably closer to 35—that’s still a large number! 

The Bible says, “The king’s wrath is like the roaring of a lion, but his favor is like dew on the grass” (Proverbs 19:12). Satan is described like a roaring lion looking for people to devour (1 Peter 5:8). He is driven by hatred and revenge. But Christ is also described as “the lion of the tribe of Judah” (Revelation 5:5) whose messages can be like a roaring lion (Revelation 10:3). 

God is not driven by hatred. When we choose Christ as our Savior, we need not fear the roar of the lion.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For we wrestle not against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this world, against spiritual wickedness in high places. 
- Ephesians 6:12


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 4, 2013)

*An Undying Hero*

AN AMAZING FACT:  On April 12, 1961, cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin became the first person in space when his Vostok spacecraft lifted off in the early morning. Although the mission lasted less than two hours and consisted of just one rotation around the earth, the journey ushered in the era of human spaceflight.
A soviet fighter pilot, Yuri Gagarin was just 27 years old when he made his first and only trip into space. He became a national treasure … and too valuable to the Soviet propaganda machine to send up on another dangerous mission. 

It’s a sad irony, then, that when Gagarin was finally scheduled to ascend to the cosmos once more, he died in a crash during a routine training exercise. Gagarin remained a hero after the fall of the Soviet Union; statues of him were preserved while monuments to Russia’s Communist leaders were torn down. 

God sent another man to usher in a new era for the world: Jesus Christ. He radically transformed the world’s understanding of God and the way human beings should treat each other. He removed the separation between man and God by bearing the world’s sins and dying on the cross. He was raised from the dead and lives on, even today, at the right hand of God. He will soon finish the work He began by coming to Earth and taking His children home to heaven. 

Although Christ left the Earth to minister in the heavenly sanctuary, His followers continue His work until He returns. With the aid of the Holy Spirit, Christ’s people turned the ancient world “upside down” (Acts 17:6), have permanently left their mark on history, and will continue to spread the love and forgiveness of God until the very last day. 

God honors the people who labor for Him, both in this life and in the eternal life to come. He will one day say, “Well done, good and faithful servant” (Matthew 25:21). In what ways have you served God lately?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Also I heard the voice of the Lord, saying, Whom shall I send, and who will go for us? Then said I, Here am I; send me. 
- Isaiah 6:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2013)

*Do Business Till I Come*

AN AMAZING FACT:  On May 19, 1780, New Englanders were shocked when it became as dark as night at noon. Many people believed that Judgment Day had come, and some in the Connecticut State Senate moved that their work be adjourned for the day. However, a preacher’s son by the name of Abraham Davenport opposed this suggestion. John Greenleaf Whittier, in a poem called “Abraham Davenport,” presents Davenport’s response this way:
… “This well may be 
The Day of Judgment which the world awaits; 
But be it so or not, I only know 
My present duty, and my Lord’s command 
To occupy till He come. So at the post 
Where He hast set me in His providence, 
I choose, for one, to meet Him face to face, 
No faithless servant frightened from my task, 
But ready when the Lord of the harvest calls; 
And therefore, with all reverence, I would say, 
Let God do His work, we will see to ours. 
Bring in the candles.” And they brought them in. 

Many people are frightened when they consider the coming end of the world, just as Jesus predicted: “Men’s hearts failing them from fear and the expectation of those things which are coming on the earth” (Luke 21: 25). However, God’s faithful do not need to fear. When we see signs of Jesus’ return, we should be encouraged in our work “because [our] redemption draws near” (Luke 21:28). So instead of being afraid while we wait, we should do as Jesus instructed in the parable: “A certain nobleman went into a far country to receive for himself a kingdom and to return. So he called ten of his servants, delivered to them ten minas, and said to them, ‘Do business till I come’” (Luke 19:12, 13).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Be not thou therefore ashamed of the testimony of our Lord, nor of me his prisoner: but be thou partaker of the afflictions of the gospel according to the power of God; 
- 2 Timothy 1:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 6, 2013)

*Never Caught*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Long before such a feat of engineering was thought possible, Lockheed Aircraft designed and built the most impressive aircraft to ever roam the skies. The first flight of an SR-71 “Blackbird” took place in 1964. For years, the Blackbird’s maximum speed and altitude was kept top secret. But we now know the aircraft set two world records for absolute speed (2,193 miles per hour) and altitude (more than 85,068 feet).
For more than 30 years, the SR-71 flew with impunity. With a normal cruising speed of Mach 3 and altitude of 80,000 feet, no missile or plane, then or now, could catch it. As a result, despite hundreds of reconnaissance missions over hostile enemy territory, not a single aircraft was lost to enemy fire. 

The Blackbird could fly from Los Angeles to Washington D.C. in one hour! It flew so fast that to refuel in-flight, the sleek jet had to fly as slow as possible and the refueling aircraft as fast as it could to prevent from being run over! The capabilities of the steel bird have not been surpassed: It could survey 100,000 square miles per hour. The SR-71 was retired in 1990, although it saw temporary reinstatement after Gulf War reconnaissance shortcomings. Even with all the amazing advances in modern aviation technology since, no aircraft can fly faster or higher than the Blackbird. 

We would do well to learn from the Blackbird. The Bible encourages us to watch carefully and not be caught off guard regarding Christ’s second coming. “But take heed to yourselves, lest your hearts be weighed down with carousing, drunkenness, and cares of this life, and that Day come on you unexpectedly. For it will come as a snare on all those who dwell on the face of the whole earth” (Luke 21:34, 35). 

When we take time every day to study our Bibles and live with an awareness that these are the last days, not a single Christian will be “lost to enemy fire.” Like the Blackbird, we will never be caught off guard.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Watch ye therefore, and pray always, that ye may be accounted worthy to escape all these things that shall come to pass, and to stand before the Son of man. 
- Luke 21:36*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 7, 2013)

*Falling Stars*

AN AMAZING FACT:  A falling star (also called a shooting star) is not really a falling star at all. It is the path you see on a dark night of a meteoroid as it enters the Earth’s atmosphere. Then it becomes a meteor. If it does not completely burn up and actually lands on the ground, it is then called a meteorite.
Meteoroids range in size from a particle of sand to the size of boulders. Millions of them enter our atmosphere every day. Most are only the size of a pebble. And most, when they enter our atmosphere at great speeds, burn up and disintegrate. The composition of a meteoroid can actually be determined by its trajectory and the light spectrum it gives off. If a cluster of meteoroids enter the atmosphere somewhat close together, we call that a meteor shower. A fireball is a brighter-than-usual meteor. One of the brightest ever filmed was the Peekskill Meteorite of October 9, 1992. 

“Falling Star” is a very popular phrase that has been used by rock bands, television shows, children’s games, and novels. Perhaps you know Perry Como’s “Catch a Falling Star.” But the Bible talks about the most significant falling star, Lucifer. “How you are fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! How you are cut down to the ground, You who weakened the nations! For you have said in your heart: I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God” (Isaiah 14:12, 13). Satan wanted to take the place of God. 

When Satan was cast out of heaven, “His tail drew a third of the stars of heaven and threw them to the earth” (Revelation 12:4). The falling star took others with him. Do not give yourself over to the enemy. Do not fall with him. Rather, shine for Christ by inviting Him into your heart today.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they that be wise shall shine as the brightness of the firmament; and they that turn many to righteousness as the stars for ever and ever. 
- Daniel 12:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 8, 2013)

*The Power of the Tongue*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The tongue isn’t really the strongest muscle in the body, as some claim. In fact, it isn’t a single muscle at all. The tongue is made up of eight different muscles; four of these attach the tongue to bone, while the other four control its shape and size. The tongue’s ability to change its shape, size, and position is an important part of speech.
In fact, the position of the tongue is so important to speech that vowels are put into categories based on the position of the tongue required to make that particular sound. For example, high vowels are vowels that require the tongue to be in a high position in the mouth. The tongue is flexible enough that the International Phonetic Alphabet recognizes seven different vowel heights—from high to mid to low—and five different categories—from front to central to back. 

Even more amazing than the tongue’s contribution to speech is the correlation between speech and the safety of the soul. Proverbs repeatedly makes the connection: “Whoever guards his mouth and tongue Keeps his soul from troubles;” “He who guards his mouth preserves his life;” and finally, “Death and life are in the power of the tongue” (Proverbs 21:23, 13:3, 18:21). James tells us that if a person could control the tongue they would be perfect—but that “no man can tame the tongue” (James 3:2, 8). Jesus tells us that “by your words you will be justified, and by your words you will be condemned” (Matthew 12:37). But there is hope! Jesus also tells us that the mouth speaks from “the abundance of the heart”—and Jesus himself is the cleanser of hearts (Matthew 12:34).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
If we confess our sins, he is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness. 
- 1 John 1:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 9, 2013)

*Humblebees*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Once called humblebees because of their good nature, bumblebees rarely have it in them to sting. But young children struggled to say humblebee, often resorting to “bumblebee.” Because of the bumblebee’s seemingly awkward movements, the adults adopted the new name.
Bumblebees are among the few insects that can control their body temperature. In cold weather, queens and workers can shiver their flight muscles to warm themselves. Their large size and heat-conserving hairy coats also help them stay warm, allowing them to fly and work in colder climates and lower temperatures than most other insects. 

One day Jesus’ disciples were busy arguing about who would be the greatest in the kingdom of heaven. Christ rebuked them gently and said, “The kings of the Gentiles exercise lordship over them, and those who exercise authority over them are called ‘benefactors.’ But not so among you; on the contrary, he who is greatest among you, let him be as the younger, and he who governs as he who serves” (Luke 22:25, 26). 

Like the “humblebee,” Christ measures true greatness by humility, not aggressiveness. The nature of a follower of Jesus is to be more like a good child—not busy working to be at the top, but simply living a life of service toward others. It seems impossible that a person could be great by being the least. It also seems impossible for the bumblebee, with their small wings and fat bodies, to fly. Perhaps we can learn a lesson from this simple little insect.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For whether is greater, he that sitteth at meat, or he that serveth? is not he that sitteth at meat? but I am among you as he that serveth. 
- Luke 22:27
*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 10, 2013)

*Beyond Ruts*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The distance between train-track rails, better known as the U.S. railroad gauge, is an odd 4 feet, 8.5 inches. Why? Because that’s the way they built them in England, and English expatriates built the U.S. railroads.
But why did the English build them that size? Well, the first rail lines were built by those who built horse-drawn tramways, and they simply used the same gauge. And they used that gauge because the people who built the tramways used the same jigs and tools used for building wagons—which use that wheel spacing. 

But why did the wagons use that odd wheel spacing? If they tried to use any other spacing, the wagons wheels would break because they did not fit in the old road ruts. So who built these old rutted roads? The first long-distance roads in Europe were built by Imperial Rome for the benefit of their legions. And the ruts? They were first made for Roman war chariots—and they used the 4 feet, 8.5 inches measurement. They were all alike in the matter of wheel spacing. 

But why that width? They were made to be just wide enough to accommodate the back-ends of two warhorses. Alas, the influence of old ruts tends to live on forever. The writer of Hebrews warns us about the perils of not moving forward in our Christian lives. “Therefore, leaving the discussion of the elementary principles of Christ, let us go on to perfection” (Hebrews 6:1). The word “perfection” can mean “fullness” or “maturity.” 

As we choose to walk with Jesus every day, we will grow and develop. We will not follow old paths without making sure we know and understand those ways. Practicing a tradition might seem right, but if it does not square with the Bible, we might be doing something only because “that’s the way we’ve always done it before.” That’s how train track rails were once laid. So ask yourself, “Am I going down the right track?”
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And beside this, giving all diligence, add to your faith virtue; and to virtue knowledge; 
- 2 Peter 1:5*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 11, 2013)

*When God Swore an Oath*

AN AMAZING FACT:  George Fox, the founder of the Religious Society of Friends, or Quakers, was famous for his refusal to swear an oath. At the time, a person could be imprisoned for refusing to swear their loyalty to the king, and Fox was sentenced to prison for this offense multiple times. On one occasion, Fox challenged the judge to find a place in the Bible where either Christ or the apostles had sworn an oath—if the judge could find one, he would swear his loyalty. In his journal, Fox says that though there were several priests present, none of them offered to speak. Nevertheless, Fox was returned to jail.
Both Jesus and the apostle James make it quite clear that the Christian should not swear an oath. Jesus instructs us, “Do not swear at all … let your ‘Yes’ be ‘Yes,’ and your ‘No,’ ‘No’” (Matthew 5:34–37). James repeats this instruction almost exactly. 

Even so, in Hebrews we find that God himself swore an oath. 

Hebrews tells us that since humans consider an oath a confirmation that they’re telling the truth, and because God wanted to show us “more abundantly” that His word was reliable, God decided to confirm His promise with an oath. What was this promise that was so important that we understand? We find the answer in the story of Abraham offering Isaac as a sacrifice. 

Just after God stopped Abraham from killing Isaac, He called to Abraham a second time, saying, “By Myself I have sworn. … In your seed all the nations of the earth shall be blessed, because you have obeyed my voice” (Genesis 22:15–18). In other words, the promise of the Messiah was so important that God swore an oath to give us a “strong consolation … both sure and steadfast” (Hebrews 6:18, 19).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Which hope we have as an anchor of the soul, both sure and stedfast, and which entereth into that within the veil; 
- Hebrews 6:19*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 12, 2013)

*Fatal Drinks*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  Two fatal drinks changed history. On the last day of Lincoln’s life, the great emancipator said: “We have cleared up a colossal job. Slavery is abolished. After reconstruction, the next great question will be the overthrow and suppression of the legalized liquor traffic.”
That evening, Friday, April 14, 1865, John Wilkes Booth stopped by a saloon to fill himself with liquor to nerve himself for his evil plan. That same night, Lincoln’s bodyguard left the theater for a drink of liquor at the same saloon! While he was away, Booth shot Lincoln. These two drinks were among the most costly in American history. 

The Bible warns us, “Do not mix with winebibbers, Or with gluttonous eaters of meat; For the drunkard and the glutton will come to poverty, And drowsiness will clothe a man with rags” (Proverbs 23:20, 21). 

Getting enough sleep is also very important to our lives. Your driving capability after having been awake for 18 hours is the same as driving after you have had two alcoholic drinks. When you have been awake for 24 hours, you’re driving no differently than if you’ve had six drinks! Getting enough sleep is important when it comes to performance, but Jesus said there is a time to stay awake at any cost. 

The guidance of Solomon is worth following. “Hear, my son (and daughter), and be wise; And guide your heart in the way” (v. 19). Don’t let alcohol guide you. Don’t allow sleep deprivation to lead you.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Who hath woe? who hath sorrow? who hath contentions? who hath babbling? who hath wounds without cause? who hath redness of eyes? They that tarry long at the wine; they that go to seek mixed wine. 
- Proverbs 23:29-30

At the last it biteth like a serpent, and stingeth like an adder. 
- Proverbs 23:32
*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 13, 2013)

*Obsolete Laws*

AN AMAZING FACT:  As of 2011 in California, a woman may not drive a vehicle while wearing a housecoat and sunshine is legally guaranteed to the masses.
Many states and countries have official laws that are rarely enforced and do not seem to make sense from a modern perspective, yet they remain “on the books.” Regardless of the original reasons justifying the passage of these laws, they seem silly or arbitrary by today’s standards. 

So why do they remain in the legal code? Sometimes they get forgotten as society progresses. Sometimes the effort to repeal the laws is greater than the value of repealing them. Yet the bottom line remains: Silly laws remain legal, and though they are rarely enforced, they can be. 

God had a law that became obsolete. The Bible says that Jesus nailed this law to the cross (Colossians 2:14). Some believe this law is the Ten Commandments, but Hebrews 7:11 says this obsolete law came to the people under the ministry of the Levitical priesthood. The Ten Commandments were given at Mt. Sinai before the Levitical priesthood was established! Rather, the obsolete law contained the rites and rituals for the sanctuary service, all of which foreshadowed Christ’s sacrifice and ministry for humanity. Once Jesus died, these rituals lost their meaning. There was no more reason to sacrifice a lamb in the temple out of faith in the coming Messiah when the Messiah had already become the ultimate sacrifice! 

We can be thankful that Jesus fulfilled this law on the cross and God abolished it afterward. Imagine if God had left this law intact after the cross. Even though the rituals would be meaningless, we would still have to obey them. Aren’t you glad you don’t have to kill an animal when you go to church?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Circumcision is nothing, and uncircumcision is nothing, but the keeping of the commandments of God. 
- 1 Corinthians 7:19*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 17, 2013)

*
Rain in the Desert*

Posted: 14 Sep 2013 

An Amazing Fact: The Swiss company Meteo Systems claims that it has created the technology to generate rain in the desert. Meteo Systems takes credit for an unusually high number of rainstorms in the desert region surrounding Abu Dhabi in the summer of 2010. According to the company, their umbrella-style towers in the desert produce negatively charged ions. These ions attract dust and other particles. Eventually, moisture condenses around these particles and rainclouds are formed.


Many scientists who work in the weather modification field are skeptical of Meteo Systems’ project. There can be no doubt that the ability to create rain in the desert would be revolutionary and incredibly lucrative, but according to most scientists, it hasn’t really happened yet. 

Nevertheless, the Christian can be confident that, at some point, the desert really will have plenty of water. The Bible promises that “the desert shall rejoice and blossom as the rose” and that God will make the desert like the garden of Eden (Isaiah 35:1; 51:3). When will this happen? These promises are connected with promises of “everlasting joy,” and Isaiah says that “sorrow and sighing shall flee away” (Isaiah 35:10). Revelation predicts that the end of pain and sorrow will come when God moves the New Jerusalem down to the Earth made new in order to live with us (Revelation 21:1–4). What an amazing promise! 

This must be why Isaiah tells us to encourage each other with this promise: “Say to those who are fearful-hearted, ‘Be strong, do not fear! Behold, your God will come with vengeance. … He will come and save you.’ Then …waters shall burst forth in the wilderness, And streams in the desert” (Isaiah 35:4–6). Salvation, everlasting joy, and a God who wants to live with us are so much more than scientists could ever promise!

KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I clothe the heavens with blackness, and I make sackcloth their covering. 
- Isaiah 50:3


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 17, 2013)

*Never Growing Faint*

An Amazing Fact: Bruce Lee, a martial artist and film star who lived from 1940 to 1973, was said to be one of the strongest and fastest men alive at the time. Among his amazing feats was his ability to strike an object from three feet away in only .05 of a second. He could reportedly do push-ups using only his thumbs.


Bruce Lee was not a very big man, but he was very powerful. Not only were his physical achievements unparalleled, but his charisma made him very attractive as well. He was a very influential actor too, popularizing the martial arts movie genre for the Western audience. He was thoroughly dedicated to his physical and artistic work. 

On July 20, 1973, however, Lee died. He was reportedly not feeling well earlier in the day, and the official cause of death was labeled a cerebral edema caused by a reaction to a medication he had taken for a headache. In the end, his strength and power could not stop excess fluid from building up in his brain. 

God, on the other hand, has limitless power and strength. The Bible says that He never grows faint or weary. His strength never subsides, and He never gets tired or needs to rest. He holds the same power today as He did when He created the Earth and all that is in it. He will never die or decay. He will reign throughout eternity with unfathomable power. 

Though God is the only one with inherent immortality, He imparts that immortality to us as a free gift. From our position of sin and mortality, we can only imagine bodies that do not grow weary and strength that never fades. But the Bible promises that, when we trust in the Lord and wait on Him, we will “run and not be weary” and will “walk and not faint.” Because of Christ’s sacrifice for us, we can look forward to life without end with strength and power that rivals and exceeds even the most amazing feats demonstrated by Bruce Lee during his life.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For the wages of sin is death; but the gift of God is eternal life through Jesus Christ our Lord. 
- Romans 6:23*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 18, 2013)

*Sun Creator*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The sun is a fantastically hot cosmic radiation powerhouse. It has a surface temperature of about 11,000 degrees, and its interior temperature is estimated as high as 18 million degrees. The sun is so colossal in size that it contains 99.8 percent of the total mass of our solar system. Jupiter consists of about 0.2 percent, which means Earth is a pretty small speck.
Our sun is so huge, it would take more than a million Earths to fill its core. Because it’s some 93 million miles away, it takes the light from the sun about eight minutes and 20 seconds to reach us. 

The pressure at the center of the sun is about 700 million tons per square inch. It’s enough to smash atoms, expose the inner nuclei, and allow them to smash into each other and produce light and warmth. In fact, the material at the core of the sun is so hot that if you could capture enough of it to cover a pinhead, it would radiate enough heat to kill a man one mile away. 

Without the sun there would be no life on this planet. It gives off light and heat that makes it possible for us to survive and for plants to grow. The sun is not unique, however, and is a star among billions of other stars. Still, it’s pretty bright. If you compared the closest 50 stars to Earth, our sun would rank fourth brightest. Because of its massive size, a person who weighs 150 pounds on Earth would weigh 4,200 pounds on the sun because the sun’s gravity is 28 times that of our planet. 

Isaiah writes a prophetic message to future King Cyrus, who needed to remember the power of the one true God. “I am the Lord, and there is no other; There is no God besides Me. … They may know from the rising of the sun to its setting That there is none besides Me. I am the Lord, and there is no other; I form the light and create darkness” (Isaiah 45:5–7). 

Ancient people have worshiped the sun. But we know that there is only one Son to worship—Jesus Christ, the one who made the sun.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I have made the earth, and created man upon it: I, even my hands, have stretched out the heavens, and all their host have I commanded. 
- Isaiah 45:12*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 19, 2013)

*A Satisfied Soul*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Born on June 15, 1950, Michel Lotito was a Frenchman with a very unusual diet. He consumed large quantities of metal and glass since he was nine years old. He was known to have eaten supermarket carts, television sets, bicycles, chandeliers, razor blades, bullets, nuts and bolts, lengths of chain, phonograph records, computers, and an entire Cessna 150 light aircraft (which took him nearly two years to consume).
Mr. Lotito was an entertainer nicknamed Monsieur Mangetout, or “Mister Eat All Things.” It seems that his body adjusted to this unusual diet, as he ate nearly two pounds of metal every day. His technique included lubricating his digestive tract with mineral oil, cutting the parts into bite-size pieces, and then consuming a large quantity of water while eating this junk. 

What is most amazing is that he didn’t seem to suffer any unusual side effects from eating materials usually considered poisonous. He did once say that bananas and hard-boiled eggs made him sick. Some believe that between 1959 and 1997, Mr. Lotito consumed about one ton of metal. He said he had a complex as a child about being thin. He started eating nails, bottles, and plates to win bets. He once said while eating a bicycle chain that he liked it because it had “taste.” Michel died of natural causes on June 25, 2007, ten days after his 57th birthday. 

The Bible says, “A satisfied soul loathes the honeycomb. But to a hungry soul every bitter thing is sweet” (Proverbs 27:7). Is your soul satisfied? Is your heart so filled with contentment in your relationship with Jesus that you do not need to be driven by appetite or passion to fill the longings deep within? When you are at peace with God, addictions to external things like drugs, sex, money, food, or power will have no appeal. If you are really hungry in your soul, do not turn to nails and glass. Turn to Jesus. He will fill you with bread that will satisfy.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And Jesus said unto them, I am the bread of life: he that cometh to me shall never hunger; and he that believeth on me shall never thirst. 
- John 6:35*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 20, 2013)

*Buried Alive by Laziness*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  On November 19, 1856, The New York Times ran a story on a man named Thomas Burns, who was semi-buried as a punishment for laziness. Burns was a prisoner at a penitentiary in New York City and was expected to work in the quarry. The article reports that Burns’ consistent refusal to work at anything but a snail’s pace so irritated the quarry-master that Burns was buried up to six inches above his knees and then left there for two days!
According to the deputy warden, Burns was so lazy that he had “tired out” the superintendents of all the prison work departments. It was reported that Burns seemed to enjoy the irritation of his supervisors, appeared in good health, and was quite active when it was mealtime. Burns himself admitted that he felt the world “owed him” food and lodging and that the only thing he owed in return was to wear the prison’s “striped pantaloons.” He’d been in and out of prison several times—his repeated crime was “vagrancy” or wandering idly. The article made no mention of whether the punishment had any effect on his work ethic. 

As harsh and unconventional as this punishment might sound to our ears today, Solomon seems to understand the feeling of Burns’ supervisors: “As vinegar to the teeth and smoke to the eyes, So is the lazy man to those who send him” (Proverbs 10:26). Proverbs even predicted Burns’ situation: “The hand of the diligent will rule, But the lazy man will be put to forced labor” (Proverbs 12:24). 

Solomon presents to us the alternative to laziness—diligence. He says that those who are diligent in their work “shall have enough … for the food of [their] household” (Proverbs 27:27). How much better it is to be considered one of the diligent than one of the slothful!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Be thou diligent to know the state of thy flocks, and look well to thy herds. 
- Proverbs 27:23

For riches are not for ever: and doth the crown endure to every generation? 
- Proverbs 27:24
*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 21, 2013)

*The Unrecognized King*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Naples was on the verge of insurrection against the Italian monarchy when King Humbert took the throne. Politicians urged violent measures to force the city into submission, but King Humbert refused. However, in 1884, Naples was soon hit by an outbreak of cholera, and the dreaded disease raged with deadly fury. Ignoring his advisors, the young king made an amazing move of devotion toward even his disloyal subjects.
Shocking his counselors, Humbert left the palace and went alone through the crowded hospitals of Naples, ministering to his subjects. He ventured without a guard into the slums and among the sick. Many of the suffering breathed prayers of gratitude for this young medical servant, not knowing it was the very king they’d spurned. When the plague was finally checked, many learned his true identity. Naples then became a conquered city—conquered by the love of a monarch it once refused. From that time forward, the people of Naples were among Humbert’s most loyal subjects. 

Another King once left His throne to walk among the sick and dying. Jesus came from heaven’s royal kingdom to pass unrecognized through the streets of our world and reach out with love. The Bible says, “He is despised and rejected by men, A Man of sorrows and acquainted with grief, And we hid, as it were, our faces from Him; He was despised, and we did not esteem Him” (Isaiah 53:3). He loved and served many, yet Christ was not accepted by the powers of His day. The religious politicians despised him and eventually had Him killed. 

Today, Jesus calls us to walk the road of servanthood, even though we might be despised and rejected. Someday, when heaven’s gates open, we will be forever accepted.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they spit upon him, and took the reed, and smote him on the head. 
- Matthew 27:30*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 22, 2013)

*The Empty Tomb*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  In 1980, an archeological dig in Israel unearthed the Talpiot Tomb, which contained several ossuaries (bone boxes) dating back to biblical times. In 2007, a documentary produced by acclaimed filmmaker James Cameron asserted that this tomb was, in fact, the family tomb of Jesus of Nazareth.
Neither the archeological team that found the tomb nor the filmmakers behind the first documentary on the subject, released in 1996, found anything of special merit in this tomb. The more recent documentary, however, calls into question the death and resurrection of Jesus as recorded in the Bible. In the wake of some claims made in the popular novel The Da Vinci Code, the Talpiot Tomb discovery suddenly seemed relevant and popular. 

Many archeological and theological scholars have disputed the claims made by the documentary. Even the author of the original excavation report, Amos Kloner, said of the documentary, “I think it is very unserious work. I do scholarly work … [This film] is all nonsense.” William Dever, an expert on near eastern archaeology and anthropology, who has worked with Israeli archeologists for five decades, said that the film “would be amusing if it didn’t mislead so many people.” 

As Christians, we don’t need to be misled. A world tainted by sin will always try to discredit and malign God, but the faithful can stand strongly on the sure Word of God. The Gospels clearly testify of an empty tomb where Jesus had been laid before His resurrection. They record a group of women first bearing witness to it, followed by Peter’s corroboration later on. The Bible also tells us that more than 500 people saw the risen Christ with their own eyes, including many of the authors of the Bible itself. 

The world will become increasingly false and misleading as we approach the return of Jesus, but we will never be misled if we put our faith in the Bible and trust what it says.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
After that, he was seen of above five hundred brethren at once; of whom the greater part remain unto this present, but some are fallen asleep. 
- 1 Corinthians 15:6
*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 23, 2013)

*A Better Promise*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  Each year, 171,000 Christians are martyred for their faith, and 100 million Christians endure arrest and interrogation. Persecution is especially severe in North Korea. Worship of anyone other than the “dear leader” is illegal. Parents are unable to share their faith at home until their children are old enough to understand the risks. There are an estimated 50,000 to 70,000 Christians in labor camps. Yet Christianity is growing there, with an estimated 400,000 believers.
Hebrews 11, commonly called the faith chapter, ends its chronicle of Bible heroes with this statement: “And what more shall I say? For the time would fail me to tell of Gideon and Barak and Samson and” (Hebrews 11:32). The author goes on to catalog the things that have been done to people of faith, including persecution and death: “Others were tortured, not accepting deliverance, that they might obtain a better resurrection. … They were stoned, sawn in two, were tempted, were slain with the sword” (vs. 35, 37). Yet in spite of the things these faith heroes suffered, Hebrews makes it clear that they haven’t received their reward quite yet: “And all these, having obtained a good testimony through faith, did not receive the promise” (v. 39). The promise referred to is what God promised Abram: the land of Canaan. The land of Canaan never became the paradise for the Jews that God intended. Why would God make these faithful wait? 

The answer becomes clear when we consider how the persecution of God’s people continues today. God chose not to reward some of the faithful until all of the faithful could enjoy the promise together, and thus decided on an even better promise than the earthly land of Canaan: “God having provided something better for us, that they should not be made perfect apart from us” (vs. 39, 40). Instead of the earthly Canaan, God has prepared the heavenly New Jerusalem.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But now they desire a better country, that is, an heavenly: wherefore God is not ashamed to be called their God: for he hath prepared for them a city. 
- Hebrews 11:16*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 24, 2013)

*High and Holy Places*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The bristlecone pine is the oldest living single organism on our planet. One tree called “Methuselah” is estimated to be 4,789 years old. Its location in the White Mountains of eastern California is undisclosed to protect the tree from vandalism.
Bristlecone pines are a group of small trees believed to live for about 5,000 years. There are three species: Rocky Mountain (Colorado, New Mexico, and Arizona), Great Basin (Utah, Nevada, and eastern California), and the Foxtail (California). They grow in isolated groves at or just below the tree line. Because of high winds, dry soils, and cold temperatures, seasons are very short and the trees grow very slowly. The bristlecone’s wood is dense and resinous, so it is resistant to pests like insects and fungus. 

These special trees can remind us of a Bible verse about the Lord: “For thus says the High and Lofty One Who inhabits eternity, whose name is Holy: I dwell in the high and holy place, With him who has a contrite and humble spirit, To revive the spirit of the humble, And to revive the heart of the contrite ones” (Isaiah 57:15). 

Perhaps we can learn from the humble bristlecone pine. It can live at such a high elevation because it stays low and close to the rock, sending its roots deep down so it can hang on during the storms that strike the mountain. We, too, can come close to the “High and Holy One” when we are humble. When you are blown about by winds of strife, bow down like the bristlecone pine. Send your roots deep down into Jesus and hang on to Him as you grow slowly and strongly.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Those that be planted in the house of the LORD shall flourish in the courts of our God. 
- Psalms 92:13
*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 25, 2013)

*Destruction by Fire*

AN AMAZING FACT:  On April 18, 1906, a powerful earthquake struck off the coast of San Francisco. While the quake was felt from Oregon to Los Angeles and as far inland as Nevada, it was the resulting fires that did most of the damage. The fires raged for four days and nights and left 490 city blocks charred—a total area of about 4.5 square miles.
According to the San Francisco Museum, the fires initially started because of ruptured gas lines and toppled stoves resulting from the earthquake. However, subsequent fires were started by firefighters improperly demolishing buildings to create firebreaks and by property owners burning their own buildings in an attempt to collect insurance money that would otherwise be denied if the damage had been caused only by the quake. Thus, already horrifying destruction was exacerbated both by greed and by well-intentioned but poorly executed attempts to stop the fires’ progression. 

The Bible tells us that “scoffers set a city aflame” while “wise men turn away wrath” (Proverbs 29:8). The San Francisco fires demonstrate mankind’s natural tendency toward destruction, both by accident and on purpose, but this Proverb warns us that “scoffing” can make that tendency worse and result in total destruction. Scoffing is a form of mocking or jeering. Such behavior often stirs up the wrath of the person being scoffed at, and the results can be violent. 

God calls us to behave wisely by turning away wrath whenever possible. This means avoiding mockery and scoffing in our own lives but also speaking gently toward others to diffuse potentially disastrous situations. This kind of wisdom comes only through the process of sanctification, when we surrender our hearts to Jesus and allow Him to live through us. We must surrender anew each day. Have you surrendered to God today?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I am crucified with Christ: neverthless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me. 
- Galatians 2:20*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 26, 2013)

*By His Stripes*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  As many as 2.5 percent of people suffer from prosopagnosia, or face blindness. Someone with prosopagnosia might not be able to recognize his or her spouse, long-time colleagues, or his or her own children. For example, author Heather Sellers once tried to kiss the wrong man at the airport—she thought she recognized her husband’s distinctive gait.
On another occasion, Sellers introduced herself to a new professor at the university where she taught, only to find that he’d been working across the hall from her for 15 years. People with prosopagnosia often work very hard to recognize people based on their clothing, hair color, body shape, voice, and other characteristics. 

It seems that quite a few Bible characters had momentary face blindness when first meeting Jesus after His resurrection. Mary Magdalene met Jesus at the tomb but didn’t recognize Him until He spoke her name (John 20:14). The disciples saw Him on the shore while they were fishing and didn’t know it was Him until their nets were miraculously filled with fish (John 21:4). And the two disciples on the road to Emmaus didn’t recognize Him until they saw Him break the bread. What was it about that simple act of breaking bread that opened their eyes? 

Let’s consider the story closely. Jesus reached out for the bread, took it in His hands, broke it into pieces, and then handed it to each disciple. As they took the bread, the disciples must have taken a second look at His hands … and the scars from the nails of His crucifixion. Perhaps they knew Him when they saw His scars. 

Then and for all eternity, Jesus’ scars are a reminder of what He suffered for our sake.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But he was wounded for our transgressions, he was bruised for our iniquities: the chastisement of our peace was upon him; and with his stripes we are healed. 
- Isaiah 53:5*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 27, 2013)

*The Perfect Home*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Biosphere 2 was a state-of-the-art greenhouse built on three acres in the Arizona desert. It was a giant, computer-controlled environment intended to be a miniature version of the much larger biosphere 1, better known as Earth. Completed in 1991 at a cost of $200 million, it included five wilderness areas, ranging from a rainforest to a desert, and was stocked with thousands of exotic plants and animals.
Eight humans (“biospherians”) were to learn how to live off the land, isolated from the outside world except for communications. The designers envisioned Biosphere 2 as the first step toward human colonization of Mars. 

But when this landlocked Noah’s Ark set sail for its two-year voyage of discovery from 1991 to 1993, it ran aground from a host of unforeseen environmental and human disasters. Oxygen levels inside the complex dropped so low that emergency oxygen was pumped in—violating the main tenet of isolation. And crop production was so poor that the starving crew got hungry enough to steal food from one another or have it smuggled in. Nearly all the birds and animals that were supposed to thrive inside died—except for “crazy ants” and cockroaches that now fill the place. Their proud vision of man making utopia on Earth became a joke—today Biosphere 2 is a tourist attraction masquerading as science. 

The Bible describes the restoration of God’s people and land. It depicts the perfect home for us in which to thrive. “The glory of Lebanon shall come to you, the cypress, the pine, and the box tree together, to beautify the place of My sanctuary; And I will make the place of My feet glorious” (Isaiah 60:13). 

Someday, when Jesus returns, He will restore our planet to its state before the fall of mankind. We will enjoy the ideal environment, where all of our needs will be abundantly provided. There will be no need for stealing food. Death will be gone. The air will be pure. And we will live forever.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The wilderness and the solitary place shall be glad for them; and the desert shall rejoice, and blossom as the rose. 
- Isaiah 35:1
*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 3, 2013)

*An Amazing Fact*: The rock hyrax is a terrestrial mammal that resembles a guinea pig and is found in Israel. As its name reveals, it lives among rocks in which it can quickly escape from predators. The animals are especially known for using sentries that send out alarm calls from high points if a predator comes close.

Hyraxes (called “conies” or “rock badgers” in the Bible) typically live in groups of 10 to 80. Their ability to regulate body temperature is limited, so their activity is related to seasons and times of day. They are short and squatty with a weight of about nine pounds and a length of almost 20 inches. Their thick fur ranges from a dark brown color to a lighter gray, depending on the climate. 

Hyrax herds are often subdivided into smaller groups of 5 to 15, with a dominant male who defends and watches over the group. In Africa they are preyed upon by leopards, cobras, adders, wild dogs, and eagles. Yet in Israel the rock hyrax is rarely preyed upon by terrestrial predators because of their excellent system of sentries. This combined with living among the rocks and crags gives them considerable protection. 

The Bible says, “There are four things which are little on the earth, But they are exceedingly wise” (Proverbs 30:24). Besides the ant, locust, and spider, the hyrax is listed: “The rock badgers (hyrax) are a feeble folk, Yet they make their homes in the crags” (v. 26). 

If you have ever felt small, take heart! Wisdom has nothing to do with our size or strength. We can learn a few lessons from the rock hyrax. The first is to live for others. Be willing to be a “sentry” and share warnings to those you love. And second, learn to live in the shelter of the Rock. Jesus will protect you from the predator (Satan) who is seeking to take you down.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he said, The LORD is my rock, and my fortress, and my deliverer; 
- 2 Samuel 22:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 3, 2013)

*Clay Fit for a King*

An Amazing Fact: Ceramics are classified based on the temperature used to fire them—the higher the heat, the more durable the ceramic piece will be. Porcelain is a high-fire ceramic, fired at temperatures ranging from 2,000 to 2,500 degrees Fahrenheit. As a result, it is pressure resistant to 5,000 kilograms per centimeter squared. In other words, a railroad car weighing around 11 tons could be placed on top of a two centimeter square piece of porcelain without breaking the porcelain.


The process of making a piece of fine porcelain—a product as strong as it is beautiful—is anything but comfortable. First, a piece is molded or turned on a wheel. Then an artisan removes sharp edges, such as seams, from a mold. Next a piece is annealed (heated and gradually cooled), which leaves it as hard as leather. Then it is glazed and fired in the kiln. After firing, rough patches are polished. Sometimes accents are added, like a metallic trim on fine china. 

The results of this uncomfortable process are fantastic! Porcelain tiles have graced the walls of palaces, and fine china has decorated the tables of kings. 

God’s process with His people is similar. Just as the artisan is in complete control of the clay, God is in complete control of our lives: “O Lord, You are our Father; We are the clay, and You our potter; And all we are the work of your hand” (Isaiah 64:8). Just as the clay must be fired before it is useful, God’s people must repent of their sins before they can become all He intends. Isaiah recognized this and pled with God: “Do not be furious, O Lord, Nor remember iniquity forever; Indeed, please look—we are all Your people!” (Isaiah 64: 9). Just as fine porcelain eventually becomes both beautiful and strong, God will not give up on His people until they have become what He desires for them.

KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Being confident of this very thing, that he which hath begun a good work in you will perform it until the day of Jesus Christ: 
- Philippians 1:6


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 4, 2013)

*Treasure You Never Lose*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  In December 2010, U.S. President Barack Obama signed the December 2010 Tax Relief Act, which established the estate tax code for fiscal years 2011 and 2012. Under this law, estates of deceased persons with values of $5 million or greater would be subject to 35 percent taxation before their remainder is passed on to beneficiaries.
The federal estate tax has been around for a long time, although the various rates and rules of the tax keep changing. Some states also levy an estate tax in addition to the one imposed by the federal government. Moreover, some states have an additional inheritance tax levied against the amount received by the heirs, meaning a given estate might be taxed up to three times before the various governments are finished taking their shares. 

The author of Ecclesiastes understood very well that a man’s wealth stays behind after his death and is enjoyed by other people. The thought of his wealth, the fruit of his life’s labors, belonging to someone else who could be “wise or a fool” (Ecclesiastes 2:19) deeply troubled him, so much so that he considered the accumulation of wealth as “vanity”—and this was before federal or state estate taxes or inheritance taxes! 

Jesus knows how deeply many people value their worldly treasures, despite the knowledge that it remains behind after death. Instead of spending our lives accumulating wealth, which can be stolen or destroyed and which will pass to another person after we die, Jesus asks us to focus on heavenly wealth: eternal life and freedom from sin. These are the divine treasures that, once we have them, can never be lost or taxed.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal: For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also. 
- Matthew 6:19-21*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 5, 2013)

*Eternity in Their Hearts*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Our bodies run on a complex internal clock that affects more than just waking and sleeping. Almost every bodily function works according to this circadian rhythm. For example, certain medications are more effective at certain times of day: aspirin and antihistamines are best in the morning, while some chemotherapy might be best at night.
But humans aren’t the only life form with an internal clock; animals, plants, and even fungi have them too! For instance, the only time flies come out of their pupae is the early morning. Some plants will continue to move as if tracking the sun even in a dark room. Animals’ heartbeats, body temperatures, and hormonal changes have a daily rhythm as well. 

It seems Solomon’s observation in Ecclesiastes is just as true for the animal kingdom as it is for humanity: “To everything there is a season, A time for every purpose under heaven” (Ecclesiastes 3:1). In this poetic passage, Solomon describes a cycle of life than is inescapable. The harvest can’t come before planting, a new building can only be erected after the old one has been torn down, and, of course, each individual has both a “time to be born, And a time to die” (v. 2). All God’s creation is orderly and logical—everything is “appropriate in its time” (v. 11 NASB). 

Nevertheless, God has given humanity something that supersedes this cycle: “He has put eternity in their hearts” (v. 11). In spite of internal clocks and the inevitability of death, some part of us knows that there is something more out there. We have been created in God’s image, and, without being told, something inside us knows that there is more to life than gaining and losing, keeping and throwing away. There is eternity to be won.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life, whereunto thou art also called, and hast professed a good profession before many witnesses. 
- 1 Timothy 6:12*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 7, 2013)

*Good Eyesight*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Contrary to popular belief, bats are not blind. In fact, many bats have exceptionally good eyesight designed for low levels of light.
Bats are nocturnal creatures and can be found all over the world, from Canada to warm tropical climates. To get around in the dark, many bats rely on a sophisticated form of sonar known as echolocation. With this detection method, bats emit short pulses of high-frequency sounds that are usually well above the threshold of human hearing. The sound waves spread out in front of the bat, striking any objects in its flight path and bouncing back in the form of an echo. By using this God-given radar, bats are able to discern the direction, distance, speed, and in some instances, the size and density of the objects around them. 

Jesus surprised His disciples when they discovered the Lord’s ability to see things beyond what they could see. Philip invited Nathanael to meet Jesus. Though skeptical, he went and met Christ, who said, “Behold, an Israelite indeed, in whom is no deceit!” (John 1:47). Nathaniel asked, “How do you know me?” Jesus answered, “Before Philip called you, when you were under the fig tree, I saw you” (v. 48). 

God is not blind. He does not lose track of us. Jesus still sees us in the secret places of our lives. Even in the darkest night, when we cry out to our heavenly Father, the Lord sees us … even in the dark.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
If I say, Surely the darkness shall cover me; even the night shall be light about me. 
- Psalms 139:11*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 7, 2013)

*Taming the Tongue*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Walter Mondale, a vice president under Jimmy Carter, ran for president in 1984 against incumbent Ronald Reagan. Upon accepting the Democratic Party nomination for president, he said, “Mr. Reagan will raise taxes, and so will I. He won’t tell you. I just did.” He proceeded to lose the election by one of the worst Electoral College landslides in history, gaining electoral votes only from Minnesota and the District of Columbia.
The United States had a massive budget deficit under the first Reagan administration, and Mr. Mondale pledged to cut it by two-thirds. To do this, he anticipated having to raise taxes. He issued the statement at his nomination in an effort to demonstrate his honesty with the voters, implying that his opponent would not be as honest. However, it was largely understood as a pledge to raise taxes. This was one of the factors that led to his massive defeat. 

What would have happened if Mr. Mondale had said something different? We will never know. The story only shows us how important it is to carefully consider the words we use and how easy it is for our tongues to get us into trouble! 

The apostle James has strong words of warning about the danger of having an untamed tongue. He says it is an “unruly evil, full of deadly poison” (James 3:8). Without God’s help, we can never tame our tongues, but even converted Christians must be careful. If we turn away from the Lord’s guidance for even a moment, our words can harm us in unimaginable ways. 

When you are tempted to speak rashly, consider saying nothing at all. Silence is often the wisest choice you can make. By holding your tongue, you may spare yourself and others from a lot of pain.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
In the multitude of words there wanteth not sin: but he that refraineth his lips is wise. 
- Proverbs 10:19*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 8, 2013)

*Cleansing the Temple*

 


AN AMAZING FACT:  As church attendance has dropped and the population has shifted from cities to suburbs, hundreds of church buildings worldwide have been turned into community centers, museums, offices, and residences. In Pittsburgh, the St. John the Baptist Church has been turned into the Church Brew Works. Pews were shortened to fit next to tables, and merchandise is sold from the old confessional. The steel and copper brewing tanks are located on the altar.
It would be distressing to almost anyone to see his or her old church turned into a bar. In Jesus’ time, although the temple hadn’t been closed or converted, the presence of the moneychangers and merchants changed the worshipful atmosphere to one of a busy marketplace. Jesus was incensed. After making a whip, he chased out the merchants with their animals and overturned the moneychanger’s tables. When the Jews asked Him to give a sign of His authority to do this, Jesus spoke in a parable: “Destroy this temple, and in three days I will raise it up” (John 2:19). He wasn’t talking about the physical temple, but Himself—the Jewish leaders would have Him killed, and He would be resurrected three days later. As the Messiah, He had the authority to cleanse the temple. 

But the temple is not only symbolic of Jesus’ mission. It is also a symbol of the Christian: “Do you not know that you are the temple of God and that the Spirit of God dwells in you?” (1 Corinthians 3:16). Just as the merchants and shoppers crowded the temple of old, sin can crowd the worship from our hearts, and only Christ can cleanse the heart.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Behold, I will send my messenger, and he shall prepare the way before me: and the LORD, whom ye seek, shall suddenly come to his temple, even the messenger of the covenant, whom ye delight in: behold, he shall come, saith the LORD of hosts. But who may abide the day of his coming? and who shall stand when he appeareth? for he is like a refiner's fire, and like fullers' soap: And he shall sit as a refiner and purifier of silver: and he shall purify the sons of Levi, and purge them as gold and silver, that they may offer unto the LORD an offering in righteousness. 
- Malachi 3:1-3*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 11, 2013)

*Twice Saved*

Posted: 09 Oct 2013 12:00 AM PDT

An Amazing Fact: A wealthy family in England took their children to the country where they went swimming. When one of their boys began to drown, the son of a local gardener bravely jumped in to rescue him. The parents were so grateful for this deed, they asked the gardener what they could do for the young hero. The gardener said that his son desperately wanted to go to college to become a doctor, but he could not afford the tuition. The family gladly agreed to pay the courageous boy’s way through school for saving their son.


Years later, after the Teheran Conference, the prime minister was stricken with pneumonia. The King of England instructed that the best doctor be found to save the gravely ill leader. The doctor chosen was Sir Alexander Fleming, the developer of penicillin and Nobel laureate, who nursed Winston Churchill back to health. “Rarely,” said Churchill to Fleming, “has one man owed his life twice to the same rescuer.” You see, it was Fleming who had saved Churchill from drowning in his youth. 

This incredible story can remind us of something Jesus once said to a famous leader in Israel who needed to be saved. The curious teacher complimented Christ, but the Lord turned the subject to a message that Nicodemus needed to hear. “Most assuredly, I say to you, unless one is born again, he cannot see the kingdom of God” (John 3:3). The teacher missed the point. He asked, “How can a man be born when he is old? Can he enter a second time into his mother’s womb and be born?” (v. 4). For a man who supposedly was a master of ideas, Nicodemus was lost on this one. 

Christ was patient in leading His student to truth. “Do not marvel that I said to you, ‘You must be born again’” (v. 7). We have all been “born” once. But in order to receive salvation, we must be born twice. It’s like Winston Churchill’s experience of being saved twice. It seems like a rare and impossible experience, but with God, it is the doorway to life everlasting. Have you been rescued from sin and been born again?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Whosoever is born of God doth not commit sin; for his seed remaineth in him: and he cannot sin, because he is born of God. 
- 1 John 3:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 11, 2013)

*Wealthy Oppressors*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The rich get richer, and the poor get poorer. This is an old truism, but a 2010 study by Norton and Ariely shows that people don’t realize how true it is. Researchers asked more than 5,000 respondents to identify a pie chart that looked like it represented wealth distribution in America. About 90 percent of respondents thought the top 20 percent of society owned 60 percent of the wealth, and most said the bottom 40 percent owned 8 to 10 percent. They were wildly incorrect. The top 20 percent of society actually controls 85 percent of wealth, and the bottom 40 percent—120 million Americans—control only 0.3 percent.
Being wealthy is not a sin, but the Bible does have some strong words for those who have gotten their wealth dishonestly: “The wages of the laborers … which you kept back by fraud, cry out; and the cries of the reapers have reached the ears of the Lord of Sabaoth” (James 5:4). Literally, that last phrase is “the Lord of Hosts” or “armies”—in other words, wealthy oppressors should watch out because the cries of the oppressed have been heard by the commander of a great army. 

How does this apply to those who aren’t among the richest 20 percent of Americans? Consider this: Even the poorest five percent of Americans are still wealthier than almost 70 percent of the world population. Do we contribute to the relief of the poor from their oppression? Are we content with what we have or have we been drawn to the “pleasure and luxury” of the rich? After all, James compares their luxury to the fattening of an animal for slaughter and says the inevitable corrosion of their wealth is a “witness against them” (v. 5). How much better it is to store up treasure in the heavenly bank!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Lay not up for yourselves treasures upon earth, where moth and rust doth corrupt, and where thieves break through and steal: But lay up for yourselves treasures in heaven, where neither moth nor rust doth corrupt, and where thieves do not break through nor steal: For where your treasure is, there will your heart be also. 
- Matthew 6:19-21
*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 12, 2013)

*Perseverance*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In 2005, an unlikely dance team was formed when ballerina Ma Li met bicyclist Zhai Xiaowei and the two practiced to perform together for a national dance competition. The amazing part? Ma Li is missing her right arm, and Zhai Xiaowei is missing his left leg, yet the two performed in beautiful unity!
When ballerina Ma Li lost her right arm in a car accident as a teenager, her life was shattered. Her boyfriend left her, and she was forced to suddenly re-learn everyday physical tasks. Life was not easy, but she persevered and eventually returned to ballet. In 2005, she met Special Olympics bicyclist Zhai Xiaowei, who had lost his left leg as a child in a farming accident. The two came together and, with incredible perseverance and hours of practice, began preparing to compete nationally. Their performance was an inspiration to thousands, not only for its beauty, but also for their example of persistence in the face of difficult odds. 

In scripture, the apostle James also reminds us to persevere. He points to our examples in biblical history, from the prophets to Job. “We count them blessed who endure,” he says. The blessings of persistence aren’t immediate. As Christians walking with God in a sinful world, we often face frustration, temptation, and even suffering. It requires perseverance to choose right in the face of wrong, especially when wrong seems like the easy choice. But God promises compassion and mercy. When we choose persistence like Mai Li and Zhai Xiaowei in the face of difficult odds, we will also see a beautiful ending to our story.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Take, my brethren, the prophets, who have spoken in the name of the Lord, for an example of suffering affliction, and of patience. 
- James 5:10

Behold, we count them happy which endure. Ye have heard of the patience of Job, and have seen the end of the Lord; that the Lord is very pitiful, and of tender mercy. 
- James 5:11
*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 13, 2013)

*Thirsting for Truth*

AN AMAZING FACT:  An adult human body is made up of approximately 70 percent water. The recommended water intake is about eight cups per day, though a healthy person can drink up to three gallons depending on the environment and activity. By the time a person feels thirsty, more than one percent of the total amount of water in the body has been lost.
It is very difficult to drink too much water. Although you can be seriously harmed and even killed by drinking too much water too quickly, it is rare. Water intoxication occurs when the amount of water coming into your body dilutes the sodium levels in your bloodstream and causes an imbalance of water in your brain. This happens mostly during periods of intense athletic activity because of the rapid loss and replenishing of water. 

Most people do not drink too much water; they drink too little. Everyone has been thirsty at one time or another, and many people in the world do not have enough fresh water to drink on a regular basis. Most people would love to never thirst again. This was the case with the woman at the well in Samaria. 

Christ promised her a kind of water that would keep her from thirsting again. He told her that God the Father desires honest worship from the heart, not from a specific location like Jerusalem. All “true” worshipers, according to Jesus, worship “in spirit and truth.” Such worship will spring forth into everlasting life. When we have Jesus, we will never spiritually thirst again.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the Spirit and the bride say, Come. And let him that heareth say, Come. And let him that is athirst come. And whosoever will, let him take the water of life freely. 
- Revelation 22:17*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 15, 2013)

*How Do I Accept Jesus Into My Life?*

When I accept Christ’s death, as a gift, I become a child of God. “For the wages of sin is death, but the gift of God is eternal life in Christ Jesus our Lord” (Romans 6:23).

What does Jesus death on the cross mean in my life? “To all who received him, who believed in his name, he gave power to become children of God” (John 1: 12 RSV). If you would like to receive Christ into your life right now, follow these simple steps:
Recognize you must die. “The wages of sin is death…” (Romans 6:23).
Realize you cannot save yourself. “Without Me (God) you can do nothing” (John 15:5).
Repent and confess to God that you are a sinner. “All have sinned…” (Romans 3:23).
Believe Jesus died for your sins. “For God so loved the world that He gave…” (John 3:16).
Believe that Jesus forgives you of sin. “If we confess our sins He is faithful and just to forgive us of our sins and cleanse us from all unrighteousness” (1 John 1:9)
Believe that you have eternal life. “He who believes in Me has everlasting life” (John 6:47).
Now live in faith everyday in your new way of life. “As you therefore have received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk in Him” (Colossians 2:6). 

Read Less -
Gift of SalvationIf someone gives you a gift, it is not yours until you receive it. Jesus holds out before you the gift of salvation, but how do you take it? The Bible tells us that we must first sense our need of Christ. This comes as the Holy Spirit speaks to our conscience and we realize our sins have separated us from God. Then we are led to repent of our sins, which means we acknowledge in our hearts that our wrong choices have been put on Christ and destroyed His life on the cross.

Repenting means to be so disgusted with our old way of life that we turn away from it and seek a new way in Jesus. We confess our sinfulness to God in prayer and tell the Lord we are very sorry. When we come before God, broken in heart because of our sinful choices, and confess our sinfulness, we may claim the Lord’s promise to forgive us and make our hearts clean. We may be restored back into a right relationship with God, a friendship that brings us life and love and joy. 

You can know you have received this gift of salvation when you accept it by faith.


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 15, 2013)

*Message in a Bottle*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  In 1493, while in the West Indies, Christopher Columbus tossed a bottle overboard that contained a message for Queen Isabella I of Spain. In 1852, 359 years later, the bottle was found by the captain of an American ship and delivered to Queen Isabella II of Spain.
Putting a message in a bottle and tossing it into the ocean is nothing new. The first record of messages in bottles is found in 310 B.C., when Greek philosopher Theophrastus conducted an experiment to show that the Mediterranean Sea was formed by the inflowing of the Atlantic Ocean. 

An amazing story of a message in a bottle was a letter written by Private Thomas Hughes, a British World War I soldier. In 1914 he wrote a letter to his wife, placed it in a green ginger beer bottle, and tossed it into the English Channel. In 1999 a fisherman found the bottle. Hughes wife had died in 1979, but they located his 86-year-old daughter in New Zealand and sent her the message. 

The Bible tells of a message, not in a bottle, that was written on a scroll. Jeremiah had a message from God for Jehoiakim, King of Judah. As it was read to the king, he took a scribe’s knife, cut up the message, and burned it in a fire. God then instructed Jeremiah, “Take yet another scroll, and write on it all the former words … which Jehoiakim the king of Judah has burned” (Jeremiah 36:28). 

God has a message in Scripture sent for us to read. It is an old yet personal message. Rather than destroying the message, we would do well to think of it as a treasured letter in a bottle. Open the message today. Take it to heart.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Take thee a roll of a book, and write therein all the words that I have spoken unto thee against Israel, and against Judah, and against all the nations, from the day I spake unto thee, from the days of Josiah, even unto this day. 
- Jeremiah 36:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 16, 2013)

*The Meaning of Life*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Dr. William Breitbart of Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center of New York developed a psychological treatment program for stage 3 and 4 cancer patients called “meaning-centered psychotherapy.” The purpose of the program is to help cancer patients find meaning and purpose for their lives during the time between their diagnoses and their eventual deaths, whenever that might be.
Dr. Breitbart’s program is based in part on the writings of Viktor Frankl, an Austrian psychiatrist who survived the Auschwitz concentration camp during World War II. Dr. Frankl emerged from his horrific experience with the conviction that people can endure any type of suffering if they know their lives have meaning. When applied to cancer patients, this principle helps them endure the physically and emotionally draining experiences of chemotherapy, strained relationships, and facing their own mortality. 

The question of life’s true meaning has perplexed many people throughout time, but the Christian should know without hesitation that his or her life has meaning. The author of Ecclesiastes spends the entire book lamenting about the futility of life, because no matter what happens during a person’s life, death eventually comes. Death comes to the proud and humble alike. Death is the great equalizer. However, after 12 chapters of lamentations, the author sums up the book with a powerful declaration about life’s meaning: “Let us hear the conclusion of the whole matter: Fear God and keep His commandments, For this is man’s all” (Ecclesiastes 12:13). 

The Bible’s position on the meaning of life is simple. Our purpose is to obey God. Why? Without this, we are all subject to death and will be erased from memory forever. With God, however, we have the hope of a life to come that begins at Christ’s return. Therefore, the biggest purpose of this life is to ensure, as much as possible, that our death will not be our end. 

Today, why don’t you ask Jesus to strengthen your relationship with Him? Having the assurance of salvation and eternal life is the greatest achievement this world has to offer.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose. 
- Romans 8:28*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 17, 2013)

*I Do Nothing of Myself*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Rick Hoyt has participated in 68 marathons, six Ironman triathlons, and nearly 1,000 other endurance events. What’s even more incredible is that Rick has cerebral palsy, is confined to a wheelchair, and speaks through a computer system that he operates with his head. What makes this possible is the other member of Team Hoyt: Dick Hoyt, Rick’s father.
Team Hoyt began when 15-year-old Rick told his dad how much he wanted to run in a five-mile benefit event for an athlete who had been paralyzed. After the race, Rick said, “Dad, when I’m running, it feels like I’m not handicapped.” Now, more than 30 years and 1,000 races later, Team Hoyt is dedicated to the inclusion of the disabled in all parts of daily life. Their motto is “Yes You Can!” 

Just as Rick’s ability to run in a marathon is because of his relationship with his father, Jesus attributed His works to His Father: “Most assuredly, I say to you, the Son can do nothing of Himself, but what He sees the Father do; for whatever He does, the Son also does in like manner” (John 5:19). The book of John returns often to the theme of oneness between Father and Son, and Christ’s sacrifice is offered as proof that the Son relies completely on the Father: “When you lift up the Son of Man, then you will know … that I do nothing of Myself” (John 8:28). 

The oneness between the Father and Son is an example of how we can be one with Christ. Jesus says, “As the Father loved Me, I also have loved you; abide in my love. If you keep My commandments, you will abide in My love, just as I have kept My Father’s commandments and abide in His love” (John 15:9, 10). Though disabled by sin, with Jesus we can finish the race!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us, 
- Hebrews 12:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 22, 2013)

*God’s Eyes*

AN AMAZING FACT:  To simulate one-hundredth of a second of the complete processing of even a single nerve cell from the human eye requires several minutes of processing time on a supercomputer. The human eye has 10 million or more such cells constantly interacting with each other in complex ways. This means it would take a minimum of 100 years of supercomputer processing to simulate what takes place in your eye many times every second.
The visual cortex is the part of the brain that processes visual information. It is located in the occipital lobe in the back of the brain. Though computers are getting faster, there is still a level of complexity in processing that doesn’t even come close to the fascinating combination of input from the retina into the visual cortex. The average number of neurons in an adult’s primary visual cortex in each hemisphere is estimated at 140 million. In reality, your eye does not see; it is your brain that “sees!” 

Let’s think for a moment about the partnership of the brain and the eye. This helps us understand just how intricate these two organs work together. The brain receives images from both retinas, combines these two pictures, calculates depth of field, recognizes lines and boundaries, analyzes color, determines luminosity, controls the pupil’s diameter, controls eye movement with muscles, reassembles all the pieces into a visual image that is then compared with visual memory, reverses the upside-down image, and even fills in blank spots to make sense of the picture! 

As one studies the details of eye/brain function, it affirms the role of a Great Designer in the creation of vision. It would seem utterly impossible to imagine all of these pieces and processes randomly coming together by chance and working. Thank God for our eyesight! 

This same loving Creator sees you. “For the eyes of the Lord are on the righteous” (1 Peter 3:12). Isn’t it good to know that we are watched by One who can see all things?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I will instruct thee and teach thee in the way which thou shalt go: I will guide thee with mine eye. 
- Psalms 32:8
*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 23, 2013)

*
Bread From Heaven*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In medieval times, bakers who sold bread that was lighter than they claimed could be severely punished. In England, on a first offense, the baker would be paraded through the dirtiest streets from the town hall to his home with the loaf tied around his neck. A second offense would earn him an hour in the pillory. A third offense meant he would be unable to sell bread in that town again. But it was worse still in Turkey and Egypt—where the baker’s ear would be nailed to the doorpost of his shop.
The feeding of the 5,000 inspired the people around Jesus—they hoped He could feed them just like their forefathers had been fed with manna. But Jesus wanted them to know that eternal life is more important than physical life: “Your fathers ate the manna in the wilderness, and are dead. … I am the living bread which came down from heaven. If anyone eats of this bread, he will live forever” (John 6:49–51). 

Jesus did not want this symbol of Himself to be misunderstood, so He gave them the interpretation of His actions as well: “Most assuredly, I say to you, he who believes in Me has everlasting life. I am the bread of life. … He who eats My flesh and drinks My blood abides in Me, and I in Him” (John 6:47, 48, 56). “Eating” Christ’s flesh really meant to abide in Him—to believe in Him as their Savior from sin. 

In spite of the plainness of His message, many of His disciples complained that “this [was] a hard saying; who can understand it?” (John 6:60). Many of Jesus’ followers were not ready to accept this kind of Messiah. They would rather have kept their sins and got rid of the Romans. What kind of Savior do we want today?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And this is his commandment, That we should believe on the name of his Son Jesus Christ, and love one another, as he gave us commandment. 
- 1 John 3:23*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 24, 2013)

*Beloved*
AN AMAZING FACT:  According to one contest and survey, the longest-married couple in the United States has been married for 82 years!
Worldwide Marriage Encounter, a faith-based marriage enrichment program, recently sponsored this contest to find the longest-married couple in America. More than 300 couples were nominated. About 150 couples had been married for 60 to 69 years; 100 couples had been married for 70 to 79 years; and three couples had been married for more than 80 years! The winning couple, Marshall and Winnie Kuykendall, has been married for 82 years. They reside in New Mexico where they celebrated their 82nd anniversary on February 14, 2011. In our divorce-ridden culture, their marriage stands out as an example of faithfulness! 

In the Song of Solomon, the Shulamite woman is asked by her friends, “What is your beloved more than another beloved, O fairest among women?” In other words, how is your love different than anyone else? Her response is certain: “My beloved is white and ruddy, chief among ten thousand.” She goes on to describe her beloved’s beauty and ends by stating that he is her friend. There are many men, but for the Shulamite woman, hers stood out among ten thousand. She had made her choice, and her eyes did not stray from him. Her beloved was hers, and none could compare. It is this kind of faithfulness that God can give a marriage that has built its foundation on Him.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
What is thy beloved more than another beloved, O thou fairest among women? what is thy beloved more than another beloved, that thou dost so charge us? 
- Song of Solomon 5:9

My beloved is white and ruddy, the chiefest among ten thousand. 
- Song of Solomon 5:10*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 27, 2013)

*Betraying Love*

Posted: 25 Oct 2013 12:00 AM PDT

An Amazing Fact: In October 1950, Soviet dictator Joseph Stalin led a persecution against the people of the Russian city Leningrad. The political leadership of the city was disbanded, and around 2,000 people were exiled or imprisoned. This treatment by a leader against his own people was brutal, but it helped him consolidate his political position.


The reasons for Stalin’s betrayal of Leningrad are varied and complex, dating back to a Nazi siege of Leningrad during World War II and even before. But regardless of his motivations, the bottom line is that Stalin turned on his own people for his personal and political gain, without being provoked. 

Betrayals are sometimes baffling, and they always lead to hardship for the person or people being betrayed. Betrayal involves the abuse of trust. If someone knows he will be betrayed, he normally would not enter into a position of trust with the would-be betrayer. 

But Jesus Christ was no ordinary person. As the Son of God, He was in constant connection with the Holy Spirit and often knew the future before it came to pass. In order to fulfill the prophecies concerning Himself and to demonstrate God’s love for even the worst sinners, Christ chose Judas Iscariot to be one of His 12 disciples. Despite His knowledge that His association with Judas would result in death, He allowed Judas to learn the principles of heaven and salvation and treated Him with love and kindness for several years. 

Like Judas, we all have a choice to accept Christ or reject Him, and Christ is willing to dwell with us and teach us even if He knows in advance that we will reject Him and betray His love for us. Today, let’s ask Jesus to come into our lives and prevent Satan from leading us astray.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Jesus answered, He it is, to whom I shall give a sop, when I have dipped it. And when he had dipped the sop, he gave it to Judas Iscariot, the son of Simon. 
- John 13:26

And after the sop Satan entered into him. Then said Jesus unto him, That thou doest, do quickly. 
- John 13:27*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 27, 2013)

*Celebrating Suffering*

Posted: 26 Oct 2013 12:00 AM PDT

An Amazing Fact: When Steven Pete was a toddler, he broke his foot at a hospital—but no one noticed until more than a day later. Steven and his brother have congenital analgesia, meaning they don’t feel pain. Parenting was a monumental challenge for their mother, Janette Pete. As children, they had to be watched 24 hours a day to make sure that they didn’t injure themselves. Janette recalls how she had to take away their bikes because Steven would lie on the ground and let his brother ride over him. Sometimes Steven would melt keys in electrical outlets because he liked the vibrations in his arm.


Just as pain is a necessary warning system for the body, suffering for Christ is a sign that a person has chosen to turn their backs on sin. Before a person is converted, they spend their time seeking earthly pleasure and gain: “For those who live according to the flesh set their minds on the things of the flesh” (Romans 8:5). 

When a person who used to live for pleasure begins to “suffer for righteousness’ sake” it is a clear sign that they are not living the way they used to live (1 Peter 3:14). Peter puts it this way: “For he who has suffered in the flesh has ceased from sin, that he no longer should live the rest of his time in the flesh for the lusts of men, but for the will of God” (1 Peter 4:1, 2). 

Christians know what the worldly do not: The rewards of living for God are worth any price. When we consider it this way, suffering for God is no longer a burden but a celebration—it is evidence of a changed life.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For to be carnally minded is death; but to be spiritually minded is life and peace. 
- Romans 8:6

For I reckon that the sufferings of this present time are not worthy to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us. 
- Romans 8:18*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 27, 2013)

Perfect Time
AN AMAZING FACT:  Physicists at the National Institute of Standards and Technology (NIST) have built the world’s most accurate clock. Since aluminum is known to be a better timekeeper than mercury, the team based the clock on a single atom of aluminum. It’s accurate to one second in about 3.7 billion years.
Atomic clocks are the most accurate measurements of time in the world. Basically, they use the microwave signal that electrons give off when they change energy levels. The first atomic clock was built in 1949 and was less accurate than a quartz clock. They have become much more accurate since, especially through cooling the atoms to near absolute zero so that they move more slowly and can be measured more accurately. 

The new clock is the second version of NIST’s quantum logic clock. It beats the NIST-F1 cesium fountain clock—the U.S. civilian time standard—which loses a second every 100 million years. But because the international definition of the second is based on the cesium atom, cesium remains the ‘ruler’ for official timekeeping. The new clock is based on a single aluminum ion, trapped by electric fields and vibrating at ultraviolet light frequencies that are 100,000 times higher than the microwave frequencies used in NIST-F1. 

Jesus’ brothers once encouraged Him to go to Judea during the Feast of Tabernacles. Jesus knew the Jewish leaders sought to kill Him. His unbelieving brothers pressed Him to “show Yourself to the world” (John 7:4). But Jesus said, “My time has not yet come, but your time is always ready” (v. 6). Jesus had perfect time. He knew when to show Himself and when to hold back. His brothers were not driven by the same clock. The frequency by which Christ measured His steps was based on the signals of His Father in heaven. 

How tuned in are you to the timing of God’s plans for your life?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For when we were yet without strength, in due time Christ died for the ungodly. 
- Romans 5:6*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 28, 2013)

*An Eternal Marriage*

AN AMAZING FACT:  According to a book about marriage published in 2007, a first marriage has a 20 percent chance of ending in divorce within five years. After 10 years, the number climbs to 33 percent.
Marriages are supposed to be a lifelong commitment between two people, a covenant to love and support each other through thick and thin. But divorce all too often preempts these promises from being fulfilled. Though divorce has existed for thousands of years, with God even providing rules governing divorce to the ancient Hebrews, our modern society seems to have taken divorce to a new level. Some statistics suggest that as many as half of all marriages in the United States end in divorce. 

God likens His relationship with His people as a marriage. Jesus is the bridegroom, and His church is the bride. The Song of Solomon reveals the depth of God’s commitment to His church through poetry and figurative language and reveals the kind of relationship to God He expects His church to have. The female figure in the story represents the church, and she states plainly, “I am my beloved’s, And his desire is toward me” (Song of Solomon 7:10). 

Have you given your life entirely to Jesus? Can you call Him “my beloved” and honestly declare that you are His? The Bible promises already that “His desire is toward” the church. Won’t you be a faithful spouse today and give your life entirely to Him? 

Unlike so many marriages on Earth, the marriage between Christ and His bride will last for eternity and never come to an end. His atonement on the cross provided the means for this marriage to occur, and He invites you today to participate in this divine union. All you have to do is say yes.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Husbands, love your wives, even as Christ also loved the church, and gave himself for it; 
- Ephesians 5:25*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 29, 2013)

As Faithful as the Morning
AN AMAZING FACT:  The ancient Egyptians believed that the sun god Ra made a daily trip across the sky in the Boat of Millions of Years. At night, it was said that Ra was traveling in the evening boat through the underworld. Every night, Ra battled with the serpent Apep. If Ra was successful, he was reborn at sunrise. In order to keep the sun rising every morning, Egyptian priests performed complicated rituals to help Ra overcome the serpent every night.
For the Egyptians, even something as regular as the sun rising every morning was fraught with uncertainty. Without the proper rituals, Apep might capture Ra, causing an eclipse or terrible storm. On the other hand, the God of the Israelites used the regularity of the sun to describe the endurance of His righteousness: “The Lord is righteous in her midst. … Every morning He brings His justice to light; He never fails” (Zephaniah 3:5). The daily predictability of the sun was also a metaphor for the Messiah: “His name shall endure forever; His name shall continue as long as the sun” (Psalm 72:17). 

The enduring nature of God should be a great comfort to His people—especially in times when everything else seems uncertain. The prophet of Lamentations, in the middle of his anguish over the destruction of the city of Jerusalem and the captivity of his people, sees the inevitability of morning as a reminder of God’s compassion: “Through the Lord’s mercies we are not consumed, Because His compassions fail not. They are new every morning; Great is Your faithfulness. … It is good that one should hope and wait quietly For the salvation of the Lord” (Lamentations 3:22, 23, 26). Even when everything is coming apart at the seams, the sun will still rise and our God will still be faithful.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For his anger endureth but a moment; in his favour is life: weeping may endure for a night, but joy cometh in the morning. 
- Psalms 30:5*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 30, 2013)

Lifting Power
AN AMAZING FACT:  Among the fastest of all insects, dragonflies have been clocked at more than 25 miles per hour. Fossils also tell us that before the flood, some dragonflies had wingspans of about 30 inches. And they’re strong too! About half of their body mass is devoted to flight muscles, and they have the ability to lift more than twice their bodyweight … a feat that no manmade aircraft has ever come near!
Dragonflies can also take off backwards, accelerate quickly, and then stop in an instant. They can also execute an un-banked turn as if on a pivot, summersault in the heat of combat, and fly virtually any maneuver using a nearly endless combination of four wings. 

Not only can the dragonfly out maneuver anything else with wings, it can also see better too! Its wrap-around compound eyes contain more than 30,000 lenses, providing a 360-degree field of view. In fact, a dragonfly can see a gnat three feet away, dart from his nest, seize and devour the prey, and then return to its perch all in about one second. The U.S. Air Force has even studied the amazing flight versatility of dragonflies in wind tunnels, hoping to uncover the secret of its incredible aerodynamic abilities. 

The Bible tells us that God can lift us up and care for us under any circumstance. “Humble yourselves, therefore, under God’s mighty hand, that he may lift you up in due time” (1 Peter 5:6 NIV). There is no situation too difficult, no trial too big, no problem too complex, that the Lord cannot carry you through it. God’s angels surpass in strength and skill to anything you can imagine, including dragonflies. They quickly accelerate at our call and God’s command to pick us up. 

But there is a secret to being lifted up. It is to first bow down in humility. Unless we acknowledge our helplessness, we cannot be open to receive the incredible help that the Lord is ready to provide.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Casting all your care upon him; for he careth for you. 
- 1 Peter 5:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Oct 31, 2013)

*A People Remembered*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  On May 14, 1948, following a United Nations resolution the year before, the nation of Israel declared its independence and Jews from around the world had a nation of their own for the first time in nearly two millennia.
Following the Jewish revolt against the Romans in A.D. 66, several years of warfare culminated in the destruction of the temple and the city of Jerusalem. Though smaller populations of Jewish people remained in the area for a few hundred years, the nation was never the same again. Yet against all odds, Israel was restored after World War II and remains to this day. 

Israel’s history is a cycle of conquest, defeat, and national restoration. Time and again, even when the nation’s survival seemed totally hopeless, God delivered them from their troubles and set them up again. Even in the midst of conquest by Babylon, which was the worst horror Israel had seen until that point, when the Jews were starving and dying, God’s promise to them was still, “The punishment of your iniquity is accomplished, O daughter of Zion; He will no longer send you into captivity” (Lamentations 4:22). 

As Israelites by faith, Christians can have the same assurance of deliverance. God only turns away from His children because of their sins. When we repent and turn back to God, He is faithful to forgive our sins and turn back to us. As Christians, we don’t look forward to the establishment of an earthly Christian kingdom. Rather, we long for the New Jerusalem, “a better, that is, a heavenly country” (Hebrews 11:16), and God will deliver us to that land.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And ye shall seek me, and find me, when ye shall search for me with all your heart. 
- Jeremiah 29:13

And I will be found of you, saith the LORD: and I will turn away your captivity, and I will gather you from all the nations, and from all the places whither I have driven you, saith the LORD; and I will bring you again into the place whence I caused you to be carried away captive. 
- Jeremiah 29:14
*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 3, 2013)

Submission to God’s Will
AN AMAZING FACT:  In April 2003, Aron Ralston had a serious accident while hiking alone in Canyonlands National Park in Utah. His right arm became pinned by an 800-pound boulder that had become dislodged. After being trapped for six days, he performed a partial amputation of his arm with a multi-purpose tool to save himself. He then climbed out of the canyon, repelled down a 65-foot wall, and began an eight-mile hike to safety before he was found.
Mr. Ralston’s story is surely incredible—they even made a Hollywood film about it—but there are many other awesome stories of human survival against all odds. These stories demonstrate the amazing drive that people have to survive. 

Satan knows about this drive. In the second chapter of Job, he challenges God to test his servant, claiming that “all that a man has he will give for his life” (Job 2:4). Satan was sure that Job would curse God if his life and health were threatened. To demonstrate Job’s loyalty, God permits this test, demanding only that Satan “spare his life” (Job 2:6). 

This heavenly controversy shows us a lot about what occurs in the spiritual realm beyond our sight. It demonstrates, for one, that bad things that occur on Earth are not caused by God but are permitted by Him. While that can be difficult to understand in the midst of calamity, we must remember that God never permitted anything to happen to Job that was beyond Job’s ability to handle. Neither were Job’s trials arbitrary. A heavenly purpose was served, and countless people have benefitted from the written account of Job’s ordeal since that time. 

When calamity strikes us, we should surrender to God’s will. He is in control of all circumstances, so we are never alone in our trials. Our struggle will strengthen our faith, and that of others too.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
There hath no temptation taken you but such as is common to man: but God is faithful, who will not suffer you to be tempted above that ye are able; but will with the temptation also make a way to escape, that ye may be able to bear it. 
- 1 Corinthians 10:13*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 4, 2013)

Learning to Cry

AN AMAZING FACT:  Studies show that women cry 30 to 60 times a year, while men cry 6 to 17 times per year. However, there is no difference between genders until adolescence, indicating that emotional tears are a learned response. Another study showed that infants pick up cues about how to cry from their parents’ language: French infants tend to wail with a rising pitch, while German infants cry with a falling pitch.
After viewing the abominations of the city of Jerusalem, Ezekiel sees six men with weapons come into the temple, one of whom also carries a writer’s inkhorn. The Lord instructs this man to put a mark on “the foreheads of the men who sigh and cry over all the abominations” in the city (Ezekiel 9:4). He then instructs the other five to follow behind and kill everyone who isn’t given the mark. This idea—that God’s people mourn over the sins of others—is repeated throughout Scripture. The Psalmist records, “Rivers of water run down from my eyes, Because men do not keep Your law” (Psalm 119:136). 

Jeremiah, expecting the people might not turn from their wickedness, said, “My soul will weep in secret for your pride; My eyes will weep bitterly And run down with tears, Because the Lord’s flock has been taken captive” (Jeremiah 13:17). The reason for these holy tears is twofold: Not only has God’s law been violated, but the sinners will soon suffer the consequences. 

When Jesus wept over Jerusalem, this was His lament: “If you had known … the things that make for your peace! But now they are hidden from your eyes. For days will come upon you when your enemies will build an embankment around you” (Luke 19:42, 43). Jesus was mourning that His people refused to know Him and that they would soon suffer the consequences of rejecting Him. Ultimately, Jesus wants His followers to learn to make His tears for His people their own.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Mine eye runneth down with rivers of water for the destruction of the daughter of my people. 
- Lamentations 3:48*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 5, 2013)

*The Power of Light*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Photosynthesis is the process by which chlorophyllcontaining organisms—such as green plants, algae, and some bacteria—capture energy in the form of light and convert it to chemical energy. Virtually all the energy available for life on Earth is made available through photosynthesis.
To produce the same amount of energy that trees and plants produce from sunlight in one day would require all the coal in 20,500,000 coal cars—or the equivalent of a coal train that wraps around the world six times! It takes almost nine minutes for a photon of light to travel the 93 million miles from the sun to the Earth, but a plant needs only a few trillionths of a second to capture the light energy, process it, and store it in the form of a chemical bond! 

The bread we eat, the air we breathe, and even the wood we use to build our homes comes through this miraculous process—lasagna, lumber, and air for our lungs come from sunlight. NASA scientists have studied this process for years, knowing that it is the secret to long-term space travel. However, so far man has been unable to duplicate what God does so easily through plants! 

There is another life-giving process that God has created through the Light of the World. The beams from the Son of Righteousness have energy and transforming power to change your life. “Then Jesus spoke to them again, saying, ‘I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness, but have the light of life’” (John 8:12). 

When Christ shines into your heart, there is a miraculous process of change. A sin-hardened heart becomes soft. A proud spirit becomes humble. A selfish life begins to think about others. Like the photosynthesis process that captures energy, we can receive life from Jesus that changes our characters. Without the Light of the World, we are without hope of change.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
This then is the message which we have heard of him, and declare unto you, that God is light, and in him is no darkness at all. 
- 1 John 1:5
*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 6, 2013)

*Marveling at God Through Nature*
AN AMAZING FACT:  The driest place on Earth is the Atacama Desert near the Pacific coastline of Chile. The average rainfall in these desert mountains is less than .004 inches per year. There are even some locations within the desert where no rain has fallen for more than 400 years. Yet even in this arid wasteland, there is some water. There are some salt lakes throughout the region, and in some elevations, where the temperature never exceeds freezing, snow still remains from previous storms.
Without the Earth’s constant cycle of evaporation and rainfall, life as we know it could not exist. The natural rain cycles keep land and plants irrigated, constantly recycle water around the world, and bring precipitation to even the driest lands. It is amazing to think that the diverse and extensive balance of life on Earth, including human life, is totally dependent upon rainfall, which is beyond mankind’s ability to control. 

God’s people know that rain does not happen by accident. God is the creator of nature, and He is in charge of executing its natural and physical laws. When water comes to even the driest places on Earth, God’s people see Him at work. When Job declares that God “gives rain on the earth, And sends waters on the fields” (Job 5:10), he cites this as an example of how God “does great things, and unsearchable, Marvelous things without number” (Job 5:9). 

When we behold the wonders of nature, even the rain, we can easily see the majesty of God. God loves His creation, and He takes care of it. We should be confident that God will take the same care of His children too.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
That ye may be the children of your Father which is in heaven: for he maketh his sun to rise on the evil and on the good, and sendeth rain on the just and on the unjust. 
- Matthew 5:45*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 7, 2013)

*61 Years Late*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In 1946, Robert Probach wrote a prize-winning essay for the Gonzaga University’s student paper. When Robert tried to collect the $20 of prize money, the editor told him to come back later. On each succeeding visit, he got the same message—come back later. He never received the prize money. By 2007, the story had become family lore, and Robert’s son Gregg decided to see what would happen if he contacted the university about the matter. On May 18, 2007, the university president handed Robert a check for $512 dollars—$20 plus 61 years of interest. Robert donated the check back to the university.
Christians have been expecting the Lord’s soon return almost since Jesus’ ascension nearly 2,000 years ago. Is the Lord like an unfaithful newspaper editor—promising a reward that will never come? 

Peter warns his readers that in the last days “scoffers” will come saying exactly that. Peter reminds us that God has an eternal perspective on time: “With the Lord one day is as a thousand years, and a thousand years as one day” (2 Peter 3:8). The psalmist corroborates this: “For a thousand years in Your sight Are like yesterday when it is past, And like a watch in the night” (Psalm 90:4). Peter also reassures us that this apparent delay is not because He’s unwilling to keep His promise or has changed His mind: “The Lord is not slack concerning His promise, as some count slackness, but is longsuffering toward us, not willing that any should perish but that all should come to repentance” (2 Peter 3:9). 

God is waiting to give out the prize so that as many people as possible can receive it. In the meantime, perhaps we can do what Robert Probach did once he finally received his prize money—share it with as many people as possible.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And therefore will the LORD wait, that he may be gracious unto you, and therefore will he be exalted, that he may have mercy upon you: for the LORD is a God of judgment: blessed are all they that wait for him. 
- Isaiah 30:18


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 8, 2013)

*A Great Noise*
AN AMAZING FACT:  One of the loudest sounds in world history was the terrific volcanic explosion of Krakatoa in Indonesia in 1883. The blast’s power was equivalent to about 100 megatons of dynamite and could be heard more than 3,000 miles away! The sound could be heard by the human ear over 1/10th of the earth’s surface.
As a result of this explosive eruption, more than 36,000 people were killed, and 165 coastal villages were destroyed—mostly by giant sea waves that reached heights of 120 feet. The deadly waves roared at 316 miles per hour, devastating everything in their path and hurling coral blocks ashore that weighed as much as 600 tons. 

In addition, the tremendous explosion blew five cubic miles of debris into the atmosphere and settled over an area of 300,000 square miles. The massive dust cloud blocked out sunlight, plunging Jakarta (100 miles away) into complete darkness. For more than three years, the residual produced some of the most beautiful, unusual, and brilliant-red sunsets the world has witnessed. In fact, three months after the eruption, the vivid flaming sunsets were still so intense that fire engines were often called out to quench imaginary infernos. 

The Bible says, “But the day of the Lord will come as a thief in the night, in which the heavens will pass away with a great noise, and the elements will melt with fervent heat; both the earth and the works that are in it will be burned up” (2 Peter 3:10). God once destroyed the Earth with water, but the Bible tells us that at the end of time it will be cleansed by fire. The Krakatoa volcano blast gives us only a small taste of that great and dreadful day. 

Will you be with the Lord on that day?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And I saw a great white throne, and him that sat on it, from whose face the earth and the heaven fled away; and there was found no place for them. 
- Revelation 20:11
*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 9, 2013)

*Impaired to the Glory of God*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Louis Braille (1809–1852) is the inventor of the Braille system of reading for the blind. Through a series of organized bumps that represent letters, this system allows people with no light perception to enjoy the same written materials as people with normal sight. Mr. Braille was not born blind, however. He became blind after accidentally stabbing himself in the eye with his father’s awl.
Though it was a personal tragedy, Mr. Braille’s unfortunate accident led him to develop the Braille system, which is still widely used today. Countless numbers of blind and visually impaired people have benefitted from the invention. Thus, his accident led to a much larger good that has served many people since. 

Jesus was called to heal a blind man who was begging. His disciples asked whether it was his own or his parents’ sin that caused him to be blind. Christ’s answer was that neither party’s sin caused the blindness, but rather that he was born blind so “the works of God should be revealed in him” (John 9:3). God does not permit His children to suffer unwarrantedly. Though the blind man surely suffered throughout his life, his blindness caused Him to “see” Jesus for who He really was, and it led to his salvation. Additionally, his story has strengthened the faith of many Bible students throughout time. 

When tragedy strikes, we must remember that God is bigger than the tragedy and that He must have a larger purpose in mind—or else He would have prevented the tragedy from occurring. Like Mr. Braille and the blind man in Jesus’ day, we should allow God to use our suffering to His glory. Great good, and even salvation, can come from surrendering to God in the midst of hardship.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And in that day shall the deaf hear the words of the book, and the eyes of the blind shall see out of obscurity, and out of darkness. 
- Isaiah 29:18*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 10, 2013)

Marvelous Light
AN AMAZING FACT:  In Svalbard, Norway—a chain of islands halfway between mainland Europe and the North Pole—the sun stays up for just over 130 days, from late April to late August. The summer temperatures average around 40 degrees Fahrenheit, but luckily for the nearly 3,000 residents, the North Atlantic Current moderates winter temperatures, which average around 3 to 10 degrees Fahrenheit. One effect of the persistent light is that people often find it difficult to fall asleep; some also say it can cause hypomania, a persistent euphoric and energetic mood.
In the Bible, light is a symbol of the Word of God and God’s law (Psalm 119:105; Proverbs 6:23). Yet light is often used to describe the experience of salvation too. For example, the psalmist exclaims that the “Lord is my light and my salvation” (Psalm 27:1). Paul’s encounter with light on the road to Damascus is another example—he saw “a light from heaven, brighter than the sun,” and soon afterward he was given a mission to the Gentiles: “to turn them from darkness to light, and from the power of Satan to God, that they may receive forgiveness of sins” (Acts 26:13, 18). 

Even though Paul describes God as “dwelling in unapproachable light,”Revelation tells us that the New Jerusalem is “illuminated” by “the glory of God” (1 Timothy 6:16; Revelation 21:23). John helps to make the matter simple: “God is light,” but it is possible for us to “walk in the light as He is in the light” when we “confess our sins” and allow Jesus “to cleanse us from all unrighteousness” (1 John 1:5, 7, 9). There’s nothing that can lift the spirits better than that kind of light!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But ye are a chosen generation, a royal priesthood, an holy nation, a peculiar people; that ye should shew forth the praises of him who hath called you out of darkness into his marvellous light; 
- 1 Peter 2:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 11, 2013)

*No Match*

AN AMAZING FACT:  For the first 5,800 years of human history, if a man wanted to start a fire he had to rub two sticks together or make sparks with a flint and steel.
But in 1826, John Walker, an apothecary in England, was attempting to develop a new explosive in his lab. As he stirred this new mixture of chemicals, a drop of the substance dried on the end of the stirring stick. While cleaning the crusty lump off the stick, John wiped it on the floor and it ignited. 

John made several of the matches to amuse friends but somehow missed their practical value. A man named Samuel Jones saw this demonstration and realized the commercial worth and went into a booming match business. Jones called his matches “Lucifers.” 

Early matches had a number of problems. The flame was unsteady, and the initial reaction was quite violent. Also, the odor produced by the burning match was unpleasant. Lucifers reportedly could ignite explosively, sometimes throwing sparks a considerable distance. The other problem with early matches was the use of white phosphorus, which would stick to the skin. It was toxic and, therefore, banned from use in many countries. 

Lucifer also refers to a beautiful and powerful angelic being who fell from heaven. Ezekiel 28 describes this brilliant cherub: “You were the anointed cherub who covers; I established you; You were on the holy mountain of God; You walked back and forth in the midst of fiery stones. You were perfect in your ways from the day you were created, Till iniquity was found in you” (vs. 14, 15). It says of the destruction of this being, “Therefore I brought fire from your midst; It devoured you, And I turned you to ashes upon the earth In the sight of all who saw you” (v. 18). 

Someday Lucifer, the toxic and fallen angel, “shall be no more forever” (v. 19). He will no longer throw sin around at “a considerable distance.” His flame will be extinguished for all time.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
How art thou fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! how art thou cut down to the ground, which didst weaken the nations! 
- Isaiah 14:12*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 12, 2013)

*Loving the World*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The Federal Aviation Administration is in charge of many things relating to air travel in the United States. Among its duties is providing statistics about air travel to both the general population and the airlines. In 2004, the group increased its estimate of the weight of an average male passenger from 170 to 184 pounds, underscoring the general trend toward obesity in the American public.
Obesity doesn’t typically happen by accident. Although there are legitimate medical conditions that result in excessive weight gain, most obesity results from people’s choices to eat unhealthy foods in large quantities. Obesity can result in serious medical conditions that can threaten lives and raise medical costs for the people affected and, through increased insurance rates to compensate for the high cost of medicine, the entire society. 

The Bible outlines very specific dietary guidelines for God’s people to follow. These guidelines don’t exist as a test or as a means to earn salvation, but rather because God cares about His people and wants them to be healthy. Additionally, Paul challenges believers to understand, “Do you not know that you are the temple of God and that the Spirit of God dwells in you?” (1 Corinthians 3:16). When we take poor care of our bodies, we disallow God’s Spirit from dwelling within us. 

Though our physical health will likely improve if we follow God’s dietary principles, we can follow a more general principle for all areas of our lives. First John 2:15, 16 tell us not to “love the world or the things in the world, because those things, the lust of the flesh, the lust of the eyes, and the pride of life” are not from the Father. If we allow God to control our appetites for worldly things, including food, He will improve our lives and draw us into a closer relationship with Him.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Ye adulterers and adulteresses, know ye not that the friendship of the world is enmity with God? whosoever therefore will be a friend of the world is the enemy of God. 
- James 4:4*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 13, 2013)

*One Shepherd*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  Today, protecting sheep from wolves is not simple because wolves are endangered. In the European Union, it is illegal to shoot a wolf without special permission. Even then, the wolf must be especially dangerous, and shootings are limited to six wolves per year. In one case, authorities authorized killing a wolf that had eaten 10 sheep and killed another 62 by frightening them over the edge of a ravine. In America, the grey wolf was removed from the endangered species list in 2011. American ranchers have always been able to shoot a wolf attacking their flock, but now they can shoot a wolf on sight.
In the Bible, wolves symbolize various dangers. Jesus warned His disciples that He was sending them out into the world “as sheep in the midst of wolves,” or men who would persecute them (Matthew 10:16). Jesus also called false prophets wolves: “Beware of false prophets, who come to you in sheep’s clothing, but inwardly they are ravenous wolves” (Matthew 7:15). While instructing the overseers of the Ephesian church, Paul warned of another problem: shepherds behaving like wolves. “After my departure savage wolves will come in among you. … Also from among yourselves men will rise up, speaking perverse things, to draw away the disciples after themselves” (Acts 20:28–30). 

Nevertheless, Jesus will not leave His sheep at the mercy of ravenous wolves or untrustworthy shepherds. God promises that He will gather together all the scattered sheep: “And I will bring them out from the peoples and gather them from the countries, and will bring them to their own land.… I will establish one shepherd over them, and he shall feed them ... You are My flock, the flock of my pasture; you are men, and I am your God” (Ezekiel 34:13, 23, 31). That one shepherd is Jesus, “the good shepherd” (John 10:11).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And other sheep I have, which are not of this fold: them also I must bring, and they shall hear my voice; and there shall be one fold, and one shepherd. 
- John 10:16*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 14, 2013)

*Great and Mighty Things*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  The blue whale is a giant sea creature that eats tons of food a day but has no teeth, lives in the ocean all its life but breathes air, and is the largest of Earth’s animals but is endangered. It’s also smaller than the head of a pin when it’s conceived, but 11 months later it will weigh more than two tons and be 24 feet long!
For the first eight months, the mother provides its only food. Her milk is so rich that the baby blue whale can gain up to nine pounds in one hour. After that, the blue whale will grow longer than a greyhound bus. Blue whales eat mostly a shrimp-like creature called krill. An adult whale will eat one to two tons a day. 

The blue whale makes a unique four-note call to signal other whales of danger. At more than 150 decibels, this call is the loudest sound made by any living creature and can be heard hundreds of miles away. 

Job was a man who called on God in his despair. When his friends tried to give him advice, he said, “But now ask the beasts, and they will teach you.… And the fish of the sea will explain to you. Who among all these does not know That the hand of the Lord has done this, In whose hand is the life of every living thing. And the breath of all mankind?” (Job 12:7–10). 

When Job felt like giving up (with no help from his friends), he wrote, “Then call, and I will answer; Or let me speak, then You respond to me” (v. 22). There is a call we can make to God in prayer. It doesn’t need to be the loudest for the Lord to respond.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Call unto me, and I will answer thee, and shew thee great and mighty things, which thou knowest not. 
- Jeremiah 33:3
*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 15, 2013)

*Loyalty Unto Death*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Thomas Becket was the Archbishop of Canterbury under the reign of King Henry II, and the two men didn't get along. Under orders supposedly from the king, several knights assassinated Becket in 1170. According to an eyewitness account, Becket was struck three times before declaring, “For the name of Jesus and the protection of the Church, I am ready to embrace death.”
Unfortunately, the history of the Christian church is saturated with the blood of martyrs. Christians were persecuted for as long as the church existed, first by the Jews, then the Romans, and eventually even from within the church itself during the Dark Ages. Though these deaths are tragic, the martyrs’ last words often reveal an unwavering faith in the God they served, for whom they ultimately gave their lives. 

Whether we face death from violence or disease, we should stand firm in the knowledge that Christ remembers us and will raise us from the dead when He returns to Earth. Even before the days of Jesus, the patriarch Job demonstrated this type of faith by declaring boldly, “Though [God] slay me, yet will I trust Him. Even so, I will defend my own ways before Him” (Job 13:15). Job had this faith even before the cross; how much more should we have this kind of faith looking back on the cross! 

The Bible promises a time of tribulation before Jesus returns, and living during this time will not be easy. But even if God calls us to die for our faith, we have hope. God promises to remember every time a person sheds another’s blood. (See Genesis 9:6.) He also promises justice for His fallen children and everlasting life as a reward for remaining true to Him.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they overcame him by the blood of the Lamb, and by the word of their testimony; and they loved not their lives unto the death. 
- Revelation 12:11
*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 16, 2013)

*Feuding in Church*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  The Beulah Baptist Church of Gibson, Louisiana, spent the spring of 2011 embattled in a feud that resulted in a restraining order and an arrest. The seven members against whom the restraining order was filed claim that the church was violating its charter by using pastoral appointments to fill church offices instead of election by the trustee board. They also allege that the pastor is not properly accounting for church finances or allowing member oversight.
The conflict between the seven members and the rest of the church became so intense, the pastor filed a restraining order to prevent the seven from harassing, threatening, and following other members. At a court hearing for the restraining order, a judge admonished church members to resolve their disputes in a Christian manner. Nevertheless, days later, one of the seven was arrested after making multiple phone calls to and visiting another member’s place of work. 

Church feuds are not as uncommon as they should be—churches feud with other community groups or businesses, with other churches, and even within themselves. Even more common still are strained relationships between members and hurt feelings kept under wraps. The apostle John has a blunt message regarding this behavior: “We know that we have passed from death to life, because we love the brethren. He who does not love his brother abides in death” (1 John 3:14). John calls us from protecting our own interests to self-sacrifice: “By this we know love, because He laid down His life for us. And we also ought to lay down our lives for the brethren” (1 John 3:16). Self-sacrificing love is so important that Jesus told the disciples that the world would know they were His disciples by their love for each other (John 13:35). Can the world tell if you are His disciple?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
My little children, let us not love in word, neither in tongue; but in deed and in truth. 
- 1 John 3:18*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 17, 2013)

*Re-entry*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The Space Shuttle’s main engines weighed less than 7,000 pounds apiece, but each one put out almost a half-million pounds of thrust. Pound for pound, they were the world’s most powerful rocket engines. In fact, each engine was as powerful as seven Hoover Dams! After the solid rocket boosters fell away, these three main engines clustered at the rear end of the orbiter continued to provide thrust. They fired for only eight minutes for each flight—just until the shuttle reached orbit.
However, for its fiery reentry, the underbelly of the orbiter was protected by 24,000 heat-resistant tiles that had to be installed individually by hand. These silicate fiber tiles were incredibly lightweight, about the density of balsa wood, but could last 100 missions before requiring replacement. Each tile could dissipate heat so quickly that a white-hot tile with a temperature of 2,300 degrees could be taken from an oven and held in bare hands seconds later without injury! 

John describes an incredible “re-entry” of Jesus’ friend, Lazarus, who had died. “Jesus said, ‘Take away the stone.’ Martha, the sister of him who was dead, said to Him, ‘Lord, by this time there is a stench, for he has been dead four days.’ Jesus said to her, ‘Did I not say to you that if you would believe you would see the glory of God?’” (John 11:39, 40). 

Shuttle blastoffs and reentries were glorious to behold. But nothing will match the spectacular coming of Jesus when He shall call forth all the saints from their graves. Those who are dead in Christ will “rise” again and be lifted up to heaven. The power to raise the dead cannot compare to the world’s most powerful engines.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And when he thus had spoken, he cried with a loud voice, Lazarus, come forth. 
- John 11:43*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 18, 2013)

*The Glory of the Lord*

*AN AMAZING FACT:  *The temple of God in Jerusalem was destroyed by the kingdom of Babylon when it conquered Judah. It was rebuilt after the Jewish exile ended, but the new temple was smaller and less grand than the former. Herod the Great ordered a massive renovation of the temple, which began in about 20 B.C., and construction continued until about A.D. 64. However, the temple was once again destroyed, this time by the Romans, in A.D. 70.
The Bible says that the visible presence of God, sometimes called the Shekhinah glory, was manifest above the portable sanctuary the Israelites had during their wanderings in the desert and in the early days of the nation of Israel; that presence also dwelled at the temple built by Solomon. The prophet Ezekiel sees this presence depart from the temple in a vision he has prior to the destruction by Babylon. 

The Bible does not record the presence of God returning to the temple even after it is rebuilt. Though Jesus came into Herod’s temple during His ministry, there is no record of a pillar of cloud or fire resting on any temple after the days of Babylon. 

Yet Ezekiel has another vision of a rebuilt temple that runs through most of the latter part of his book. In chapter 43, he sees the “glory of the God of Israel” return to this temple. That there is no biblical or historical evidence of this happening demonstrates that the temple Ezekiel saw in vision never became a reality. 

However, the Bible does promise that the presence of God will again dwell with His people. In the New Jerusalem, the city of heaven, God’s people will dwell with God Himself forever. Though Ezekiel’s vision never became a reality on Earth, it acts as a prophecy of the heavenly kingdom to come.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And I saw no temple therein: for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are the temple of it. 
- Revelation 21:22*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 19, 2013)

*Living Water*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Water is essential to life and to nearly all functions of the human body. Water helps to keep tissues in the eyes, nose, and mouth moist. It helps protect body organs and lubricate joints. Water dissolves the minerals and nutrients in food, making them accessible to the body, and water also helps carry those nutrients throughout the body. Recent studies have shown that drinking five or more glasses of water per day can even reduce the risk of heart attack by around 50 percent over drinking two or fewer glasses of water.
It is no secret that people, animals, and plants must have water to live. In Ezekiel’s vision, a man “with the appearance of bronze” showed him a stream of water flowing from the temple that is even more necessary to life than the water from a faucet. When the stream, which quickly became a river, reached the ocean, the waters of the sea were healed. Along the banks of the river grew trees that never withered and bore new fruit every month. Most amazingly, the man told Ezekiel that “everything will live wherever the river goes” (Ezekiel 47:9). 

Jesus wants His people to be sustained by “water From the wells of salvation” (Isaiah 12:3). Once we experience the water of salvation, a new miracle occurs. Jesus said, “He who believes in Me, as the Scripture has said, out of his heart will flow rivers of living water” (John 7:38). Ezekiel’s stream, at first only ankle deep, kept getting wider and deeper until it was “a river that could not be crossed” (Ezekiel 47:5). Jesus wants His gospel message to be spread the same way—from person to person until the whole world has access to His living water.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
How excellent is thy lovingkindness, O God! therefore the children of men put their trust under the shadow of thy wings. They shall be abundantly satisfied with the fatness of thy house; and thou shalt make them drink of the river of thy pleasures. For with thee is the fountain of life: in thy light shall we see light. 
- Psalms 36:7-9*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 20, 2013)

*His Blood Ran*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Do you know why barbershops have a red, blue, and white spiral out front? It’s not from patriotic roots. During the Middle Ages, dentistry in Europe was practiced by “barber-surgeons.” These community professionals served the townspeople by performing a wide variety of services, which ranged from cutting hair, extracting teeth, and bloodletting.
For hundreds of years, physicians would bleed people with fevers believing they had too much blood. Sometimes light bleeding was accomplished by applying leaches! For more intense bleeding, the patient would hold the top of a ceramic pillar with their hand while the physician made an incision in the wrist, allowing the blood to drain down the pillar where they measured it in a basin. Physicians would examine the blood’s color and quality as it ran spiraling down the pole into the basin. The reason for the two colors on the pole is because veins are generally blue and arteries red. 

Gradually, dentistry and surgery were taken over by specialists and the barber was left with his scissors and comb. But the spiral pole still endures. It makes us shudder to think that people once believed bloodletting would bring healing! 

Yet John writes, “This is He who came by water and blood—Jesus Christ; not only by water, but by water and blood. … And there are three that bear witness on earth: the Spirit, the water, and the blood; and these three agree as one” (1 John 5:6–8). 

Some Bible students believe water symbolized the beginning of Christ’s ministry with baptism in the Jordan and that blood symbolized His final work on the cross of Calvary. The blood of Christ, which ran down the cross, has most definitely brought healing forgiveness to our world. Because Jesus let His own precious blood flow, we may have eternal life. Christ’s blood bears witness. Remember this the next time you see a barber’s pole.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he took the cup, and gave thanks, and gave it to them, saying, Drink ye all of it; 
- Matthew 26:27
*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 21, 2013)

*Step It Up*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  There are 18 doctors in the United States with the name Dr. Doctor; there is also a Dr. Surgeon; Dr. Rash, a dermatologist; Dr. Couch, a psychiatrist; and an anesthesiologist by the name of Dr. Gass.
It seems popular these days to do whatever it takes to be healthy. Simply starting out the day with a cereal box in view can give you information like “Whole Grain Guaranteed;” “Low Fat, Naturally Cholesterol Free, Excellent Source of Fiber, No Salt Added;” “Whole grains have powered people from London to Los Angeles and everywhere in between;” “Add banana and almonds for more calcium and Vitamin E—staying full until lunchtime is easy with this fuel efficient combo!” The media is full of all kinds of advice on diet, exercise, rest, and many other ways to maintain health and fitness, including medications meant to cure any ill. 

In the first two chapters of the book of Daniel, the prophet and his three friends made a proposal and stuck to a healthy diet in the king’s palace. They were judged to be healthier and better nourished than any of the other young men who ate the royal food. Why not make your own plan to encourage improved health of body and mind? God is not going to work any miracle to counteract your bad habits. It takes work on your part to stay fit. 

Keep in mind the words of David: “I will praise You, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made” (Psalm 139:14). We need to stay that way! “Do you not know that you are the temple of God and that the Spirit of God dwells in you?” (1 Corinthians 3: 16, 17). If we want God to dwell in us, we need to make sure we’re providing Him a well-maintained home. Plus, there will be fewer visits to Dr. Doctor, Dr. Surgeon, Dr. Rash, Dr. Gass, and Dr. Couch!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Beloved, I wish above all things that thou mayest prosper and be in health, even as thy soul prospereth. 
- 3 John 1:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 22, 2013)

*Nebuchadnezzar the Proud*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Tarquin the Proud was the last king of Rome. He became king by murdering his father-in-law, Servius Tullius. He earned the name “Tarquin the Proud” by refusing to bury Tullius’ body and killing several prominent senators known to have supported Tullius. The tyranny that characterized his reign was passed on to his son, Sextus Tarquinius. At his father’s suggestion, Sextus brought down an enemy city by falsely condemning leading citizens to death. The pride and cruelty of this father-son duo was eventually their downfall. Sextus’ rape of a beautiful kinswoman led to a revolt that resulted in the overthrow of Tarquin the Proud and the creation of a Roman republic.
Like Tarquin, Nebuchadnezzar’s pride is legendary. He created a statue similar to the statue in his dream that predicted the fall of his empire—only instead of a head of gold, the entire image was gold. (See Daniel chapters 3 and 4.) Nebuchadnezzar was claiming his kingdom would continue forever despite God’s revelation to the contrary. God gave him a dream warning of the consequences of his pride: “Your dwelling shall be with the beasts of the field … till you know that the Most High rules in the kingdom of men” (Daniel 4:25). 

Nevertheless, Nebuchadnezzar returned to his prideful ways, saying, “Is not this great Babylon, that I have built … for the honor of my majesty?” (Daniel 4:30). Only after spending seven years eating grass could Nebuchadnezzar recognize that “[God] does according to His will in the army of heaven And among the inhabitants of the earth” (Daniel 4:35). 

Nebuchadnezzar’s experience needn’t be our own. Though “God resists the proud,” He also “gives grace to the humble” (1 Peter 5:5). Just as Nebuchadnezzar needed to learn that God was in control of his kingdom, we need to learn to give God control of our lives. Let’s learn to echo Nebuchadnezzar’s prayer, as Jesus taught His disciples to do: “Your will be done On earth as it is in heaven” (Matthew 6:10).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Pride goeth before destruction, and an haughty spirit before a fall. 
- Proverbs 16:18*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 23, 2013)

*Liberty Stands*
AN AMAZING FACT:  The Statue of Liberty is one of the most honored symbols in America. It came to the United States after 20 years of dedication and at a cost of more than $4 million. French sculptor Frederic Bartholdi was inspired to build the enormous monument after seeing the colossi in Egypt. After examining different candidates, he chose his mother as the statue’s model.
The statue was built in France, then dismantled and packaged into 200 massive crates for transport to New York. A French warship transported the gift across the Atlantic. On the way, a terrible storm threatened to sink the vessel. The crew begged the captain to dump the heavy crates into the sea to lighten the load, but the captain responded, “This ship will sink before I give up liberty.” 

“Liberty” stands at 151 feet tall. From the bottom of the pedestal to the tip of the torch, it rises 305 feet high. Her hand is more than 16 feet long, and her nose is 4-½ feet in length. Over 60,000 pounds of copper and 250,000 pounds of steel were used to create her. 

Symbolism is wrapped all around the statue. From the torch that is to light the world with freedom, to the tablet in her hand that is inscribed with the date July 4, 1776, to the broken chains at her feet representing release from bondage, Lady Liberty has welcomed travelers to the land of freedom since 1886. 

Job longed for freedom from his sorrow and pain. He wrote, “Oh, that my words were written! Oh, that they were inscribed in a book! That they were engraved on a rock With an iron pen and lead, forever!” (Job 19:23, 24). Then out of his deep anguish rose faith: “For I know that my Redeemer lives, And he shall stand at last on the earth” (v. 25). 

Like Lady Liberty who stands on Bedloe’s Island in New York Harbor, someday Christ will stand above the broken chains of sin and proclaim liberty from the shackles of death. Will you accept Jesus as Lord of your life?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage. 
- Galatians 5:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 24, 2013)

*Like a Lion*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  A lion’s roar can be heard five miles away and can even reportedly raise dust.
Lions have always been admired for their power, strength, and courage. But along with their voices, their hearing is also so good that they can hear prey from a distance of one mile. Moreover, a lion’s sense of smell is so sharp that it can tell if prey is nearby or even ascertain how long ago it was in the area. Finally, the eyesight of a lion is five times better than that of a human’s. 

There were many lions in the area of Palestine during Bible times, and the Bible tells many stories about how dangerous and aggressive they were, killing both people and cattle. “Like as the lion and the young lion roaring on his prey, when a multitude of shepherds is called forth against him, he will not be afraid of their voice, nor abase himself for the noise of them” (Isaiah 31:4 KJV). Our adversary, the devil, is also compared to a roaring lion. Lions have been known to make hidden dens, covered by branches and grass, where unsuspecting animals, wandering by, are attacked and eaten. Psalm 10:9 says, “He lies in wait secretly, as a lion in his den; He lies in wait to catch the poor; He catches the poor when he draws him into his net.” 

During Daniel’s time, the Babylonians used fire for punishment (the fiery furnace), but the Persians used lions. Even though Daniel was far away from his beloved home, he trusted implicitly in his God. Like Daniel, even though we can at times feel surrounded by the agents of the enemy, we can also trust in God’s power to keep us from both physical and spiritual harm. Let us do our part, however, to keep as far away as we can from the lion’s den.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
No lion shall be there, nor any ravenous beast shall go up thereon, it shall not be found there; but the redeemed shall walk there: 
- Isaiah 35:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 25, 2013)

*Rich in Generosity*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In America, the poor tend to out give the rich in terms of the percentage of their income. This is also the segment of society that relies more on public transportation and rent their homes. They tend to be students, elderly, women, minorities, and recent immigrants.
People have proposed many reasons for the poor’s generosity. For one, the poor know what it’s like to need help, aren’t afraid of poverty, and are satisfied with what little they have. But researchers say that faith is probably the biggest factor. Poor people are more likely to attend church, and churchgoers give more to secular and religious charities. The poor are also more likely to attend tithing churches than non-tithing churches. 

Third John introduces a man named Gaius. Gaius was a very common name, and little is known about the man John writes about. But John’s letter makes two things clear. First, Gaius “[walked] in the truth” (3 John 3). Second, Gaius was generous and hospitable. Although he doesn’t give specifics, John indicates that Gaius helped traveling missionaries. On the other hand, Third John also introduces Diotephes—a proud man given to slandering the apostles. Diotephes was not generous to traveling missionaries: “He himself does not receive the brethren, and forbids those who wish to, putting them out of the church” (3 John 10). Even during the apostles’ time, faithful Christians were more generous than others—but let’s not allow the facts to pat us on the back. After all, John didn’t just commend Gaius’ generosity; he encouraged him to continue in it. How can you continue in generosity and hospitality?
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But this I say, He which soweth sparingly shall reap also sparingly; and he which soweth bountifully shall reap also bountifully. 
- 2 Corinthians 9:6

Every man according as he purposeth in his heart, so let him give; not grudgingly, or of necessity: for God loveth a cheerful giver. 
- 2 Corinthians 9:7


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 26, 2013)

*The Devourer*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The smallest animal in the world also has the biggest appetite—the mouse-like shrew. One variety in northern Europe, called the “least” shrew, which is rarely longer than an inch-and-a-half, can consume the equivalent of its own weight every three hours. In fact, the appetite of the shrew is so voracious and its metabolism so fast that if they do not eat for two hours, they might starve to death.
Shrews have small eyes and usually poor eyesight but are very active animals, because each day a shrew must consume 80 to 90 percent of its body weight to survive. In its desperate quest to feed its ravenous hunger, the little shrew will attack and eat almost anything that moves—including creatures twice its size! Their fierce reputation is probably one reason it symbolizes feistiness in literature, such as in Shakespeare’s Taming of the Shrew. 

The Bible speaks of a feisty creature much larger than the shrew. It was a beast that came up out of the sea. In vision, Daniel describes it: “After this I saw in the night visions, and behold, a fourth beast, dreadful and terrible, exceedingly strong. It had huge iron teeth; it was devouring” (Daniel 7:7). Later in the chapter it says, “The fourth beast shall be a fourth kingdom on earth, which shall be different from all other kingdoms, and shall devour the whole earth” (v. 23). 

More ferocious than a giant shrew, this beast devours whatever is in its path. Out of its head grew ten horns, then from among them one horn that “was making war against the saints, and prevailing against them” (v. 21). So thank God for the next verse: “Until the Ancient of Days came, and a judgment was made in favor of the saints of the Most High” (v. 22).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But the judgment shall sit, and they shall take away his dominion, to consume and to destroy it unto the end. 
- Daniel 7:26
*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 27, 2013)

*The Blessing of Pain*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Leprosy is an insidious disease that attacks the peripheral nerves, resulting in numbness and loss of pain sensors in the extremities.
One of the common myths regarding leprosy is that it is the direct cause of the loss of fingers, toes, hands, feet, and occasionally even a nose. However, the loss of these extremities is a secondary result of the disease. Since leprosy attacks the peripheral nerves, the body no longer receives pain signals from these extremities, and injuries such as burns and cuts are not properly recognized and cared for. The result is often infection, which can then progress to the death and eventual loss of the extremity. 

Many would love to live in a world without pain. This is reflected in the fact that one of the fundamental values of our modern society is the avoidance of pain—pain-free dentistry, pain-free surgery, pain-free living. As much as we don’t like it, however, pain for now is our friend, at least to alert us when there is a problem in our bodies. 

In Daniel 8, the Bible describes in detail the cunning and deceitful actions and attributes of the little horn power. Then verse 25 gives this amazing warning to God’s people, “By peace (he) shall destroy many.” The word “peace” can also be translated “prosperity.” 

One of the greatest dangers of God’s people is to believe that “I’m OK; you’re OK,” when in fact we don’t feel our great need. After the Lord told Jeremiah that every one of the children of Israel was given to covetousness and “from the prophet even to the priest, everyone deals falsely,” He said, “They have also healed the hurt of My people slightly, saying, ‘Peace, peace!’ when there is no peace” (Jeremiah 6:13, 14). We desire honesty from a physician after a physical examination, don’t we? Would we want anything different from our loving heavenly Father? Sometimes the honesty of our friends might seem painful to us, but we are admonished “Faithful are the wounds of a friend” (Proverbs 27:6). True friends have the courage to tell us the truth about our wrongdoing.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Let the righteous smite me; it shall be a kindness: and let him reprove me; it shall be an excellent oil, which shall not break my head: for yet my prayer also shall be in their calamities. 
- Psalms 141:5*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 28, 2013)

*True Religious War*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  In 1850, Hong Xiuquan started a conflict that erupted into a widespread Chinese civil war. Xiuquan believed he was the brother of Jesus, selected to overthrow the Qing Dynasty and establish the heavenly kingdom. During the 14-year war, known as the Taiping Rebellion, approximately 20 million people died, making it one of the deadliest wars in history. Incredibly, Xiuquan named his short-lived kingdom the Heavenly Kingdom of Great Peace.
The Taiping Rebellion is one of many religious wars that non-believers point to as a reason the world would be better without religion. Yet Jude exhorts us to “contend earnestly for the faith” (Jude 3). Is Jude encouraging religious war? 

Lest we misunderstand it, Jude quickly explains: False doctrine had been creeping into the church “unnoticed” (Jude 4). How should the church handle the promoters of these false doctrines? Jude gives this answer: The Lord saved Israel and destroyed the Egyptians, the Lord will judge the angels who defected, and the Lord sent fire on Sodom. Jude suggests we follow Michael the archangel’s example—when contending with the devil himself, He said only “The Lord rebuke you” (Jude 9). 

If we aren’t to fight with a religious war, how should we fight? Jude includes these instructions: “But you, beloved, building yourselves up on your most holy faith, praying in the Holy Spirit, keep yourselves in the love of God, looking for the mercy of our Lord” (Jude 21). In addition, we must “Be merciful to those who doubt; save others by snatching them from the fire” (Jude 22, 23 NIV). In true religious war, we fight by remaining in Christ, offering mercy to those weak in faith, and striving for the salvation of others.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
As ye have therefore received Christ Jesus the Lord, so walk ye in him: Rooted and built up in him, and stablished in the faith, as ye have been taught, abounding therein with thanksgiving. Beware lest any man spoil you through philosophy and vain deceit, after the tradition of men, after the rudiments of the world, and not after Christ. 
- Colossians 2:6-8*


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 29, 2013)

*The Smell of Prayer*

AN AMAZING FACT:  One of the three gifts offered to Jesus shortly after His birth was frankincense. It is a fragrant resin that grows in some of the world’s harshest places—Oman, Yemen, and Somalia. The spindly trees themselves are actually disappointing to behold. They are lowly, twisted, thorny things with fat prickly branches spreading out into small crinkly leaves.

Yet as soon as an incision is made into the silvery bark, brilliant drops of white resin ooze from the wound. These drops, known as luban, are left on the tree for two weeks to dry. Then the little pearls are gathered in the early morning. From Rome to India, frankincense was deemed one of the most prized substances in the civilized world. It was essential for a host of uses, ranging from religious to cosmetic to medicinal. Besides its lovely fragrance, frankincense is attributed with healing powers, which range from treatment of depression and irritability to ailments such as eczema. 

The frankincense trade peaked in the Roman Empire in the first century. (Nero burned it by the ton at religious ceremonies.) To supply the copious need, this rare resin had to be carried overland via long and grueling journeys. Eventually, incense caravans grew in size to 3,000 camels in a single procession. Even today, satellite images reveal faint traces of these ancient caravan trails carved in the wilderness. The trade was so lucrative that Alexander the Great planned to invade Arabia in an effort to control and tax the roads, a plan thwarted only by his death. 

For religious purposes, many great civilizations in the ancient world believed that prayers could only be carried to heaven in the smoke of sacred incense. It was also used in the sanctuary service to depict prayers rising before the God of Israel. 

One of the most beautiful prayers in Scripture is found in Daniel 9:3–19. Read through this passage and make it your own prayer to the Lord. Let it rise like incense up to heaven, a sweet savor before God.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the smoke of the incense, which came with the prayers of the saints, ascended up before God out of the angel's hand. 
- Revelation 8:4
*

Daniel 9:3-19
New King James Version (NKJV)
3 Then I set my face toward the Lord God to make request by prayer and supplications, with fasting, sackcloth, and ashes. 4 And I prayed to the Lord my God, and made confession, and said, “O Lord, great and awesome God, who keeps His covenant and mercy with those who love Him, and with those who keep His commandments, 5 we have sinned and committed iniquity, we have done wickedly and rebelled, even by departing from Your precepts and Your judgments. 6 Neither have we heeded Your servants the prophets, who spoke in Your name to our kings and our princes, to our fathers and all the people of the land. 7 O Lord, righteousness belongs to You, but to us shame of face, as it is this day—to the men of Judah, to the inhabitants of Jerusalem and all Israel, those near and those far off in all the countries to which You have driven them, because of the unfaithfulness which they have committed against You.

8 “O Lord, to us belongs shame of face, to our kings, our princes, and our fathers, because we have sinned against You. 9 To the Lord our God belong mercy and forgiveness, though we have rebelled against Him. 10 We have not obeyed the voice of the Lord our God, to walk in His laws, which He set before us by His servants the prophets. 11 Yes, all Israel has transgressed Your law, and has departed so as not to obey Your voice; therefore the curse and the oath written in the Law of Moses the servant of God have been poured out on us, because we have sinned against Him. 12 And He has confirmed His words, which He spoke against us and against our judges who judged us, by bringing upon us a great disaster; for under the whole heaven such has never been done as what has been done to Jerusalem.

13 “As it is written in the Law of Moses, all this disaster has come upon us; yet we have not made our prayer before the Lord our God, that we might turn from our iniquities and understand Your truth. 14 Therefore the Lord has kept the disaster in mind, and brought it upon us; for the Lord our God is righteous in all the works which He does, though we have not obeyed His voice. 15 And now, O Lord our God, who brought Your people out of the land of Egypt with a mighty hand, and made Yourself a name, as it is this day—we have sinned, we have done wickedly!

16 “O Lord, according to all Your righteousness, I pray, let Your anger and Your fury be turned away from Your city Jerusalem, Your holy mountain; because for our sins, and for the iniquities of our fathers, Jerusalem and Your people are a reproach to all those around us. 17 Now therefore, our God, hear the prayer of Your servant, and his supplications, and for the Lord’s sake cause Your face to shine on Your sanctuary, which is desolate. 18 O my God, incline Your ear and hear; open Your eyes and see our desolations, and the city which is called by Your name; for we do not present our supplications before You because of our righteous deeds, but because of Your great mercies. 19 O Lord, hear! O Lord, forgive! O Lord, listen and act! Do not delay for Your own sake, my God, for Your city and Your people are called by Your name.”


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 30, 2013)

*Wandering Planets*

AN AMAZING FACT:  A rogue planet is a planetary object that has been moved from its system and is no longer bound by the gravitational forces of a star. Some astronomers actually believe there might be twice as many Jupiter-sized rogue planets as there are stars.
The concept and understanding of planets have developed throughout history and have expanded to include worlds not only in our solar system, but also in hundreds of other solar systems. Trying to define what a “planet” is has led to much scientific controversy. 

The five classical planets visible to the naked eye have been known since ancient times. They have had a large impact on mythology, religious cosmology, and ancient astronomy. Thousands of years ago astronomers noticed how certain lights moved across the sky in relation to the other stars. Ancient Greeks called these lights “wandering stars.” The Greek word planetoi means “wanderers,” from which today’s word “planet” was derived. 

In the short New Testament book of Jude, the writer warns of false teachers who were leading Christians astray. They might have preached about freedom and grace, but their lives showed that they didn’t really believe in Jesus Christ. They were immoral and destructive. Jude describes them like this: “They are clouds without water, carried about by the winds; late autumn trees without fruit, twice dead, pulled up by the roots; raging waves of the sea, foaming up their own shame; wandering stars for whom is reserved the blackness of darkness forever” (Jude 12, 13). 

Perhaps the writer of Jude understood astronomy better than his fellow astronomers back then. Maybe his description of wandering stars (rogue planets) actually captures well these planetary objects not tied to an orbit around a star. We too can find ourselves as wandering stars when we try to exist in our own spheres of orbit. We would find more meaning and purpose in life if we allowed ourselves to be pulled in by the Spirit into an orbiting relationship with the Son of Righteousness.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Now unto him that is able to keep you from falling, and to present you faultless before the presence of his glory with exceeding joy, 
- Jude 1:24
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 1, 2013)

*A Gift Without Price*

AN AMAZING FACT:  “Inventions have long since reached their limit, and I see no hope for future developments” (Julius Sextus Frontinus, A.D. 10). “Computers in the future may weigh no more than 1.5 tons” (Popular Mechanics, 1949). “I think there is a world market for maybe five computers” (Thomas Watson, IBM, 1943). “The world potential market for copying machines is 5,000 at most” (IBM to Xerox, 1959).
Reading these obviously faulty predictions makes us smile—computers weigh in at 1.5 tons? There’s an iPhone available that weighs 4.8 ounces and can be used in many ways as a mini-computer. Technology has developed quickly and brilliantly so that developers of the past would not even comprehend the capabilities, software, and accessories today. Software and accessories? Cables and docks? Headsets? What are those? 

What about the Bible? Is God’s Word more trustworthy than the rash statements above? Let’s talk about Jesus. Sometime before 500 B.C., the prophet Daniel proclaimed that Israel’s long-awaited Messiah would begin His public ministry 483 years after the issuing of a decree to restore and rebuild Jerusalem (Daniel 9:25, 26). He also predicted that the Messiah would be killed prior to a second destruction of Jerusalem. These prophecies were perfectly fulfilled in the life and death of Jesus. 

Around A.D. 30, Jesus told His disciples they would be persecuted and hated because they followed Him. They, and millions of Christians after them, were grossly mistreated or lost their lives for serving the Lord. 

Jesus said, “I go to prepare a place for you. And if I go ... I will come again” (John 14:1–3). Jesus is coming! He said it; you can believe it. He will make an end of all of the woes of this sin-weary world. “‘Behold, I make all things new.’ … These words are true and faithful” (Revelation 21:5). 

There’s a perfect place reserved for you. It’s free. And you can know that it is true.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For yet a little while, and he that shall come will come, and will not tarry. 
- Hebrews 10:37*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 2, 2013)

*Eternal Buildings*

AN AMAZING FACT:  As one of the world’s oldest structures at 4,600 years, the Great Pyramid of Giza in Egypt is the sole survivor of the seven wonders of the ancient world. It is believed that a slave force of about 25,000 men and women built the colossal structure. It took 20 years to build, using approximately 2.3 million blocks with an average weight of 2.5 metric tons. The largest block weighs as much as 15 metric tons.
The pyramid currently stands at more than 450 feet high, but at one time stood as high as 480 feet—50 stories! It was the tallest manmade structure for more than 43 centuries—surpassed only in the 19th century. 

In addition, the interior stones fit so well together that even a business card won’t fit between them. It’s engineering prowess was so advanced that even current technology can’t duplicate the structure. The pyramid’s core was constructed mostly of soft limestone, but the outer layer of the pyramid was crafted in a beautifully bright, protective layer of polished stone that made the structure durable against the elements. The casing stones, 144,000 in all, were so brilliant that when sunlight reflected off them, they could be seen from the mountains of Israel hundreds of miles away. 

These outer “casing stones” are missing today because of a 13th century earthquake, which loosened them. Arabic looters, recognizing this great quarry of precut stones, carted these off to finish construction of palaces and mosques. 

The great pyramid represents man’s best attempt to build an eternal dwelling on Earth, but even the pyramids are slowly crumbling. In contrast, Jesus promises to build eternal dwellings for His children in which we can abide forever.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. 
- John 14:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 3, 2013)

*No Orphans*

AN AMAZING FACT:  George Washington Carver was born to slave parents in Diamond Grove, Missouri. He was rescued from Confederate kidnappers as an infant.
Carver is perhaps the nation’s best-known African-American scientist. In the period between 1890 and 1910, the cotton crop had been devastated by the boll weevil. Carver advised farmers to cultivate peanuts, and before long, he developed more than 300 different peanut-based products—everything from milk to printer’s ink. 

At Tuskegee, Carver developed a crop rotation method that alternated nitrate-producing legumes—such as peanuts and peas—with cotton, which depletes soil of its nutrients. Following Carver’s lead, southern farmers soon began planting peanuts one year and cotton the next. While many of the peanuts were used to feed livestock, large surpluses quickly developed. When he discovered that the sweet potato and the pecan also enriched depleted soils, Carver found almost 20 uses for these crops, including synthetic rubber and material for paving highways. 

George Washington Carver was not left as an orphan. His slave owners loved him so much that they adopted him when his mother was carried away by kidnappers one dark night when he was a baby. They cared for him as their own. Carver grew up to be one of the greatest turn-of-the-century scientists in American history. 

We live on a planet torn by war and sin. Jesus promised His disciples, before the crucifixion, “I will not leave you orphans; I will come to you” (John 14:18). Carver longed to see his mother again, but that was not to be. We too have a longing to see our heavenly Father. We can be thankful that this longing will be fulfilled.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Pure religion and undefiled before God and the Father is this, To visit the fatherless and widows in their affliction, and to keep himself unspotted from the world. 
- James 1:27
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 4, 2013)

*The Gentle Power of Rain*

AN AMAZING FACT:  A little cumulus cloud weighs about the same as 100 elephants, and a thunderstorm cloud can weigh as much as 200,000 elephants!
Did you know that within one second, approximately 16 million tons of water evaporate? And contrary to popular belief, as raindrops fall, they are not in the shape of a “teardrop.” As the size of the raindrop increases, they change from a spherical shape to a flat-bottomed disk shape, similar to a hamburger bun. Eventually, they can actually take the shape of a parachute before they split apart into two smaller droplets. 

In awe of the Creator’s marvelous physical laws of nature, Job observes that He “binds up the water in His thick clouds, Yet the clouds are not broken under it” (Job 26:8). Job knew that if this amount of water were carried in a sack common in his day, it would be ripped apart. 

Imagine the effect if rain fell as if from a giant tub in the heavens. Because of their size and the way droplets are formed, however, raindrops can only reach a maximum of 22 miles per hour before they split into lighter drops. So when the rain falls, instead of destroying vegetation, it is evenly distributed in small droplets to refresh the grass, plants, and trees. 

In the beautiful song of Moses, recorded in Deuteronomy 32, he illustrates the tenderness with which God instructs and teaches His precious people. “Let my teaching drop as the rain, My speech distill as the dew, As raindrops on the tender herb, And as showers on the grass” (v. 2). God knows that we are as tender grass (Isaiah 40:7). In His merciful dealings with us, He doesn’t send all His teaching to us at once. We would be overwhelmed! He knows just the right amount of instruction we can handle. Let’s just be sure that we are there to receive it every morning.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The Lord GOD hath given me the tongue of the learned, that I should know how to speak a word in season to him that is weary: he wakeneth morning by morning, he wakeneth mine ear to hear as the learned. 
- Isaiah 50:4*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 5, 2013)

*Pure Wine*
AN AMAZING FACT:  In 1869, Dr. Thomas Bramwell Welch, a physician and dentist by profession, successfully pasteurized Concord grape juice to produce an “unfermented sacramental wine” for fellow parishioners at his church in Vineland, New Jersey.
He was inspired to do this after a visitor became drunk and unruly following a communion service in which fermented wine was used. Since antiquity, there have been several methods of preserving wine from fermenting, but they always sacrificed much in the way of taste. Dr. Welch’s process preserved both. Today, Welch’s Grape Juice is an international food company. 

Alcohol consumption is a national problem in America. It destroys people’s ability to think clearly and act properly. Tests show that after drinking three bottles of beer, there is an average of 13 percent net memory loss. After taking only small quantities of alcohol, trained typists were tested and their errors increased 40 percent. Only one ounce of alcohol increases the time required to make a decision by nearly 10 percent, hinders muscular reaction by 17 percent, and increases errors due to lack of attention by 35 to 60 percent. 

Using the illustration of grapes, Jesus said, “I am the true vine, and My Father is the vinedresser. Every branch in Me that does not bear fruit He takes away; and every branch that bears fruit He prunes, that it may bear more fruit” (John 15:1, 2). When we do not abide in Christ, the fruit that we bear is permeated with sin. Like fermented grape juice, the results of a life without Jesus are impure, broken, and impaired. Unless we are connected to Christ, we will not bear good fruit. Unless we abide in Jesus, we will be cut off. 

Spend time with the Lord every day. Press the Word against your heart. Talk to God in prayer. And let the pure spiritual “wine” flow, unfermented by sin, out of your life to bless others.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Thus saith the LORD, As the new wine is found in the cluster, and one saith, Destroy it not; for a blessing is in it: so will I do for my servants' sakes, that I may not destroy them all. 
- Isaiah 65:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 6, 2013)

*Persevere*

AN AMAZING FACT:  After being drafted, Desmond Doss’ refusal to bear arms gave his commanders fits, and his fellow soldiers often used the meek misfit as a punching bag. He believed his Christian faith forbade the taking of lives and promoted their saving. He always kept his Bible close by but refused to carry a weapon at his own peril. Yet as an infantry medic during World War II, Doss did as much as any great warrior to save the lives of his fellow men.
During a bloody assault in Okinawa in April 1945, private first-class Doss exhibited magnificent fortitude and unflinching bravery in the face of deadly conditions. He retrieved 75 wounded men off a rocky cliff while under constant enemy fire. Doss believed this feat was made possible only by the guiding and protective hand of God. Doss received many wounds during that battle, but he always tended to others before himself. 

His reputation as a soldier propelled his name as a symbol for outstanding faith. While seriously wounded after jumping on a grenade to protect his fellow men, Doss dragged himself through the battlefield to treat wounded soldiers until he was rescued. Doss later discovered he’d lost his Bible during the conflict. However, the respect of his fellow soldiers had grown so profound that they searched the battlefield until they found the beloved Book of the private they had all once mocked. 

For his heroic efforts and bravery, Doss received this country’s highest military honor. On Columbus Day in 1945, President Truman placed the Congressional Medal of Honor around Doss’ neck and said, “This is a greater honor for me than being president.” Doss is the only conscientious objector ever to receive the award. 

Christ, in the same way, honors the church of Philadelphia. “I know your works. See, I have set before you an open door, and no one can shut it; for you have a little strength, have kept My word, and have not denied My name” (Revelation 3:8). And, “Because you have kept My command to persevere, I also will keep you from the hour of trial” (v. 10). Praise God for protection to those who persevere in His name.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And not only so, but we glory in tribulations also: knowing that tribulation worketh patience; 
- Romans 5:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 9, 2013)

*Secret Codes*

AN AMAZING FACT:  During the Pacific battles of World War II, the Japanese eavesdropped on U.S. Marine communications and managed to decipher the coded messages easily. In fact, Japanese cryptographers succeeded in breaking every U.S. code nearly as fast as it was developed. But there was one code they could never break.
The idea originated with Philip Johnston, an engineer and World War I veteran, who knew of the military’s need for an unbreakable code. He had been raised on a Navajo Reservation where his father had been a missionary. Navajo was virtually an unwritten language in 1942, with no alphabet or symbols, and was spoken only on the Navajo lands of the American Southwest. 

Confident that few people in the world understood the complex syntax and tonal qualities of Navajo, Johnston suggested that the army use the language as the basis for code. After staging an impressive demonstration in which several Navajo friends transmitted English into Navajo and back to English, the Marines authorized an official program to develop and implement the code. 

Twenty-nine Navajos fluent in their native tongue and English (some only 15-years-old) constructed and mastered the code, which they used to transmit crucial information in battles. More were trained later. Historians believe that the Navajo Code Talkers played a fundamental role in the U.S. victory in the Pacific. 

A crisis in heaven once developed when no one could be found to open and look at a scroll. “‘Who is worthy to open the scroll and to loose its seals?’ And no one in heaven or on the earth or under the earth was able to open the scroll, or to look at it” (Revelation 5:1, 2). 

“But one of the elders said to me, ‘Do not weep. Behold, the Lion of the tribe of Judah, the Root of David, has prevailed to open the scroll and to loose its seven seals’” (v. 5). Here was a message that needed to go to the world and nobody could “break the code” … except Christ. Jesus could reveal the message because He gave His life to save the world. That, in fact, is the message!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Be it known therefore unto you, that the salvation of God is sent unto the Gentiles, and that they will hear it. 
- Acts 28:28*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 10, 2013)

*Your Personal Guide*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  As far back as the 15th century, the Venetian Republic hired and paid local mountaineers to accompany mapmakers through the Dolimites mountain range in an effort to trace the Austrian-Venetian border. Later, in 1865, Austria officially authorized the discipline of Alpine Guide. These first explorers were often accompanied by local mountaingoat hunters, traditionally the true experts of the steep and dangerous mountain routes, and together can be considered the forefathers of the modern mountain guide.
Mountain guides are trained and experienced mountaineers. They are professionals with a passion for the mountains. These experts have skills in climbing, hiking, and skiing. They have practical knowledge about rocks, avalanches, weather, navigation, snow, and health. Their main goal is your safety when climbing. 

Certification for most guides is through the International Federation of Mountain Guides Associations. It requires a vigorous examination of three main areas: rock climbing, alpine climbing, and mountaineering skiing. It can take up to seven years to complete certification requirements. Other qualities that mountain guides can provide clients include a good knowledge of the route, weather, and snow and glacier conditions. They are prepared for emergencies and have equipment and knowledge to care for you and evacuate you from danger. Some have access to limited-use locations for hikers who want to explore new places. 

On our journey to heaven, we will meet great difficulties. We are assured of trials and have been warned of an enemy who wants to pull us off course, attack us, or simply confuse our sense of direction. But we can be thankful for a promise made by Jesus to His disciples before returning to heaven. “However, when He, the Spirit of truth, has come, He will guide you into all truth; for He will not speak on His own authority, but whatever He hears He will speak; and He will tell you things to come” (John 16:13). We can have peace knowing that God has sent each of us a personal guide in Jesus.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. 
- Psalms 23:4
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 11, 2013)

*Never Hungry*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  When Napoleon’s armies invaded Europe, his general soon realized that an “army marches on its stomach” and that foraging for food was wasting time. But when the armies tried to carry their food with them, it spoiled. So in 1795, the French government offered a prize of 12,000 francs to any Frenchman who could find a way to preserve food. It wasn’t until 1809 that a French confectioner named Nicholas Appert claimed the money.
After almost 15 years of experimenting, Appert placed peas and carrots into wine bottles, cooked them at a high temperature, and then sealed the glass with a cork. The food remained edible after standing many days, and thus was discovered the basic principle of modern canning. Food preservation techniques have become so sophisticated that perishables can be preserved and remain edible for centuries! 

Appert has been called the “father of canning” because of his invention of airtight food preservation. Later in 1810 a British inventor and merchant, Peter Durand, patented his own method of preserving food in a tin can. However, mass-producing canned food did not happen until the 20th century because of the difficulty of opening the cans with a hammer and chisel. Not until someone invented a can opener did it really take off! 

Do you know what the most perishable food in history is? “And Moses said, ‘Let no one leave any of it till morning.’ Notwithstanding, they did not heed Moses. But some of them left part of it until morning, and it bred worms and stank. And Moses was angry with them. So they gathered it every morning, every man according to his need. And when the sun became hot, it melted” (Exodus 16:19–21). 

We can be certain of one thing about food. Someday we will never have to worry about it spoiling. There will be plenty for us to enjoy in heaven. “They shall neither hunger anymore nor thirst anymore” (Revelation 7:16). God will supply our daily bread.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For he satisfieth the longing soul, and filleth the hungry soul with goodness. 
- Psalms 107:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 12, 2013)

*From Sea to Sea*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Born in the Chinese province of Yunnan in 1371, Ma Sanpao (Cheng Ho) was captured and sent to serve in the army under Chu Ti in 1382. There he helped Chu Ti become Emperor Yonglo of the Ming Dynasty. To reward his work, Ma was made Grand Imperial Eunuch—and his name was changed to Zheng He.
Yonglo chose Zheng to head a series of naval expeditions to ports all over the Indian Ocean. Zheng had diplomatic, scientific, and commercial goals while traveling farther than any other admiral in history. He visited more than 35 countries, utilizing more than 100 ships and nearly 28,000 men in his Grand Fleet. The largest vessels were 444-foot treasure ships! 

The fleet visited southern Asia in the first voyage, and by the seventh and last voyage, Zheng had been to east Africa, the Persian Gulf, Egypt, and Ceylon (Sri Lanka). Almost 30 countries sent envoys back to China to give homage to the emperor, and each nation welcomed Zheng and traded for Chinese goods. 

Zheng’s voyages not only established Chinese trade routes throughout Asia and Africa, but also established China as the dominant world power. China was far more technologically advanced than any other culture, and no European force could have successfully challenged its authority. 

Emperor Yonglo died in 1424, ending all naval expeditions until 1431. Between two and five years after Yonglo’s death, Cheng Ho himself died during a trip home from India, ending the seventh and final voyage of the Grand Fleet. China eventually banned all naval expeditions indefinitely. Future emperors practiced strict isolationism and burned all records of Cheng Ho’s voyages. Chinese influence in the world ended, which opened the door for the rise of European superpowers. 

The successful travels of Cheng Ho stand in contrast to a search that will take place on the day of the Lord. Someday people will seek God’s Word but will not find it. “They shall wander from sea to sea, And from north to east; They shall run to and fro, seeking the word of the Lord, But shall not find it” (Amos 8:12). Are you searching for God’s Word today?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the child Samuel ministered unto the LORD before Eli. And the word of the LORD was precious in those days; there was no open vision. 
- 1 Samuel 3:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2013)

*Born Again!*

Posted: 12 Dec 2013 11:00 PM PST

An Amazing Fact: Tucked inside the microscopic nucleus of every cell in our bodies is a six-foot long strand of protein molecules, called DNA. The information contained within makes it possible for each parent to contribute one-and-a-half billion bits of genetic information to each of their offspring!


The DNA itself resembles a long, narrow, spiral ladder of pliable material. Before a cell is able to divide, the DNA must be “duplicated” so that each cell will have an original copy of the genetic code. As replication begins, an enzyme unwinds the spiral DNA ladder. Next, a protein molecule holds the two strands apart while another enzyme rapidly “transcribes” genetic code to RNA molecules. The code is then “proofread” and instantly corrected if an error is found. All of this happens in a matter of seconds! Finally, the RNA molecules exit the nucleus to begin communicating the genetic code to new cells. 

As the RNA molecule takes critical information from the DNA and communicates it to the body, so Christ took the message of His Father’s love from the “nucleus” of heaven and communicated it to our planet. “For I have given to them the words which You have given Me; and they have received them, and have known surely that I came forth from You; and they have believed that You sent Me” (John 17:8). 

And now it is Christ’s desire that we do the work of the RNA! “As You sent Me into the world, I also have sent them into the world” (John 17:18). 

While we cannot help what genetic heritage we have been given from our parents, we can accept God’s offer to be our Father and choose to be “born again.” Let us bring joy to the Father’s heart today, replicating the peace of heaven, by letting Christ transcribe the genetic code of heaven into our hearts!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
O righteous Father, the world hath not known thee: but I have known thee, and these have known that thou hast sent me. 
- John 17:25

And I have declared unto them thy name, and will declare it: that the love wherewith thou hast loved me may be in them, and I in them. 
- John 17:26
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2013)

*Warning Cry*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  At midnight, March 12, 1928, one of the worst catastrophes in Californian history occurred: The St. Francis Dam broke. Twelve billion gallons of water washed down the San Francisquito Canyon, killing hundreds in its path.
The official body count was 450 dead, but the actual number was substantially higher, since San Francisquito Canyon was home to hundreds of transient farm workers who were never counted. This would likely have brought the death toll to higher than the famous 1906 San Francisco quake. 

The dam broke just under two years after its completion. More than 900 buildings and $13 million in property were destroyed in the resulting flood. But the greatest tragedy of this disaster was that no one needed to perish! 

There was ample warning time on the morning it broke. A worker at the dam saw water leaking through the dam wall. He warned his boss, William Mulholland, about this danger. After looking at the dam, Mulholland, who also designed the structure, decided that there was no cause for concern. But that night, the dam broke, sending a wall of water as high as 140 feet down the canyon through Saugus, Fillmore, Santa Paula, and finally the Pacific Ocean. It traveled 54 miles in 5.5 hours, destroying everything in its path. 

Another disaster loomed over the city of Nineveh. God called Jonah to warn the people, but the reluctant prophet ran the other direction. Through some unusual turn of events, Jonah finally carried out his duty and saved a large city of people who might have perished. 

We also have been given a message of warning to give to the world. It is found in Revelation 14. Will we ignore the warning signs? Will we run like Jonah or respond like Mulholland saying, “There is no cause for concern”? Let us be sober and responsible and do our part to warn our friends of impending disaster.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And I saw another angel fly in the midst of heaven, having the everlasting gospel to preach unto them that dwell on the earth, and to every nation, and kindred, and tongue, and people, 
- Revelation 14:6

Saying with a loud voice, Fear God, and give glory to him; for the hour of his judgment is come: and worship him that made heaven, and earth, and the sea, and the fountains of waters. 
- Revelation 14:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

*Taking Measure*

Posted: 14 Dec 2013 11:00 PM PST

An Amazing Fact: The canal across the Isthmus of Panama in Central America is one of the greatest engineering marvels of the past 1,000 years. In 1513, Vasco de Balboa’s discovery of the Pacific coast of Panama soon had merchants and empire-builders dreaming of a shortcut that would enable ships to sail westward from the Atlantic to the Pacific without making the grueling, 12,000-mile journey around the tip of South America.


Over the next 200 years, visionaries ranging from Benjamin Franklin to Simon Bolivar advocated the digging of a channel. The Panama Canal was finally completed by the United States under Teddy Roosevelt from 1904 to 1914. At that time, it was the largest and most complex project of its kind ever undertaken, employing tens of thousands of workers and costing $350 million. The 50-mile canal handles a large volume of the world’s shipping. 

The canal consists of artificially created lakes, channels, and a series of locks, or water-filled chambers, that raise and lower ships 85 feet through the mountainous terrain of central Panama. Battleships of the world’s navies are built to squeeze through the small 80-year old locks. The canal’s 12 locks, three sets of double locks at each end, have the same dimensions: 110-feet wide by 1,000-feet long, with gates at each end. Because of the “S” shape of the Isthmus of Panama, a ship sailing through the canal will actually travel west to east to go east to west. 

Creating the Panama Canal required sophisticated measurements that were limited at the turn of the century. John the Revelator was asked in vision to take measurements, not of a canal, but of “the temple of God, the altar, and those who worship there” (Revelation 11:1). Why would John be asked to conduct these measurements? Like in Ezekiel’s vision, the restoration of God’s work was marked by taking careful measure. Have you measured your own heart to see where you stand with Him?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Search me, O God, and know my heart: try me, and know my thoughts: 
- Psalms 139:23

And see if there be any wicked way in me, and lead me in the way everlasting. 
- Psalms 139:24
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

*No More War!*

Posted: 15 Dec 2013 11:00 PM PST

An Amazing Fact: At midnight, March 12, 1928, one of the worst catastrophes in Californian history occurred: The St. Francis Dam broke. Twelve billion gallons of water washed down the San Francisquito Canyon, killing hundreds in its path.


On one cold September day in 1944, a prisoner of war (POW) hunched over a recently arrived Red Cross package and ravenously ate its remaining food. Then from the dim light of the window, he saw the special Monopoly game he had been briefed on when he was deployed. His hands shook as he opened the game. 

To help prisoners escape, the British military requested that the makers of the game add a few “secret goodies” that could then be airdropped by the Red Cross into POW camps. Hidden ingeniously inside the little dog-playing piece was a magnetic compass. Breaking open a little wooden red hotel, the soldier found a tiny silk map of his region, detailing the location of his POW camp and where he could expect to find help. Tucked under the fake money were real French, German, and Italian currencies! It was what he needed to make the escape! 

Each of us is trapped in the POW camp of “sin,” but all heaven is working on our behalf to set us free! Someday soon, sin and wars will cease. Isaiah speaks eloquently of this time in chapter 14: “And it shall come to pass in the day that the Lord shall give thee rest from thy sorrow, and from thy fear, and from the hard bondage wherein thou wast made to serve. That thou shalt take up this proverb against the king of Babylon, and say, ‘How hath the oppressor ceased! The golden city ceased! … The whole earth is at rest, and is quiet’” (vs. 3, 4, 7).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he shall judge among many people, and rebuke strong nations afar off; and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks: nation shall not lift up a sword against nation, neither shall they learn war any more. 
- Micah 4:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 17, 2013)

*Rivers of Oil*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Since it first open in 1977, the Trans Alaska Pipeline System (TAPS) has moved 16 billion barrels of oil from the North Slope of Alaska to the northern most ice-free port in Valdez, Alaska.
TAPS, also called “Alyeska Pipeline” or simply “The Pipeline,” travels more than 800 miles over extremely cold and difficult terrain. Special construction techniques were invented to deal with issues like permafrost. Crude oil travels through 11 pump stations over the world’s largest pipeline system. The actual pipe is 48 inches in diameter and begins in Prudhoe Bay, where oil was discovered in 1968. Environmental, legal, and political debates prevented immediate work on the project, but the oil crisis of the early 1970s changed all that. 

It cost $8 billion to build TAPS. More than half of the pipe is above ground. It crosses about 800 streams and rivers and is actually built in a zigzag pattern to accommodate expansion and contraction. Around 88,000 barrels of oil go through the pipeline an hour. It takes four-and-a-half days for oil to travel the entire length. Workers are stationed all along the pipeline to oversee its function. Over 20,000 tankers have moved oil out of Valdez since the pipeline opened. This river of oil boosted the economy of Alaska and created several “boom” towns, especially during construction. 

Micah, the Old Testament prophet who was a contemporary of Isaiah, was a creative writer. He asked God’s people, “With what shall I come before the Lord, And bow myself before the High God? Shall I come before Him with burnt offerings, With calves a year old? Will the Lord be pleased with thousands of rams, Ten thousand rivers of oil?” (Micah 6:6, 7). Would all the oil from TAPS make God happy? Obviously not. 

Think about Micah’s response to his rhetorical question as you walk through your day. “He has shown you, O man, what is good; And what does the Lord require of you But to do justly, To love mercy, And to walk humbly with your God” (v. 8).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But go ye and learn what that meaneth, I will have mercy, and not sacrifice: for I am not come to call the righteous, but sinners to repentance. 
- Matthew 9:13
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 18, 2013)

*Babylon Is Fallen*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Ancient Babylon reached its greatest glory during the reign of King Nebuchadnezzar (604–562 B.C.) and was probably the largest city of antiquity. Babylon was an immense square, totaling 15 miles on each side, with Marduk’s temple and the Tower of Babylon at its center. It was divided into two equal parts by the Euphrates running under the walls, which also served to irrigate and air condition the entire metropolis.
Babylon had 25 avenues, 150 feet wide, which ran across the city from north to south. The same number of roads crossed them at right angles from east to west, making a total of 676 great blocks, each nearly three-quarter square miles. Nebuchadnezzar also built massive fortifications with thick walls that measured from 67 feet at the base to 54 feet at the top; four chariots could race side by side on the top of the walls. 

Not only was ancient Babylon big, it was beautiful! The public buildings were faced with bright glazed bricks in different colors. The outer walls of the city were yellow, the gates blue, the palaces rose-red, and the temples white. All this, plus the famous hanging gardens, gave this metropolis a splendor that was unequaled by any other earthly city. 

Yet God prophesied that ancient Babylon would be destroyed and never be rebuilt. (See Revelation 18:8.). A special message is also given about Babylon in Revelation 14. “And another [second] angel followed, saying, ‘Babylon is fallen, is fallen, that great city, because she has made all nations drink of the wine of the wrath of her fornication’” (Revelation 14:8). 

Babylon represents an organization that proclaims to be on God’s side but is actually just the opposite. It’s beauty and luxury fool people into thinking there must be truth found here. But it is a counterfeit of the real gospel of faith. This symbolic city stands behind all that opposes God throughout all human history. 

Don’t be fooled by what looks good on the outside. Truth that changes the heart is found deep in God’s Word.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And I heard another voice from heaven, saying, Come out of her, my people, that ye be not partakers of her sins, and that ye receive not of her plagues. 
- Revelation 18:4*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 19, 2013)

*Waiting for the Master*

AN AMAZING FACT:  For nine years after his master’s death, a dog named Hachiko daily watched for his master’s return at the train station where he had last seen him. Precisely when the train was due, the faithful dog would arrive. Disappointed each time, he never ceased watching until the day he died.
It was a wintry day in Japan when Professor Ueno brought home a three-month-old Akita puppy named Hachiko. Every morning Hachiko would follow the professor to the train station, and every afternoon, just before 3:00, he would return to eagerly greet his master as he returned from work. 

The dog was only a year-and-a-half old when, one afternoon, he did not see his master among the passengers leaving the train. Professor Ueno had suffered a fatal cerebral hemorrhage that day while giving a lecture. Disappointed, Hachiko returned again the next day, precisely at the time he had come to expect his master’s return. Day after day, the poor dog faithfully returned to the train station, watching for his beloved master. Time would not erode Hachiko’s loyalty and hope that he would again see his master’s face. 

Our Master has instructed us to watch and be ready for His return. Are we watching with the earnestness and faith of Hachiko? Or does time weaken our certainty in Jesus’ soon return? Unlike Hachiko, who waited in vain, we have the promise, “The vision is yet for an appointed time, but at the end it shall speak, and not lie: though it tarry, wait for it; because it will surely come, it will not tarry” (Habakkuk 2:3). With this assurance, let us increase our diligence to watch, pray, and work in this fast-closing window of time before Jesus ceases His intercession for mankind.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But and if that servant say in his heart, My lord delayeth his coming; and shall begin to beat the menservants and maidens, and to eat and drink, and to be drunken; 
- Luke 12:45

The lord of that servant will come in a day when he looketh not for him, and at an hour when he is not aware, and will cut him in sunder, and will appoint him his portion with the unbelievers. 
- Luke 12:46
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 20, 2013)

*Fool’s Gold*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Gold coinage is composed of 90 parts gold to 10 parts silver. But counterfeit gold, or “fools gold,” is made of iron pyrite, which is a mineral composed of iron sulfide. The mineral is brass yellow or opaque and has a metallic luster. The resemblance of pyrite to gold caused many prospectors to mistake it for gold. However, it is easily distinguished by its unusual brittleness.
Iron pyrite was used in ancient Rome to create sparks when struck with steel. In the 16th and 17th centuries, it was used as a source of ignition in firearms. The name “pyrite” comes from the Greek word “pur,” which means “fire.” Some pyrite has a brass color and has been nicknamed “brass,” “brazzle,” or “Brazil.” 

Zephaniah, an Old Testament prophet, warned the people of Judah in the days of Josiah that the great day of the Lord would come upon them. They said, “The Lord will not do good, Nor will He do evil” (Zephaniah1:12). But the prophet answered, “Neither their silver nor their gold Shall be able to deliver them In the day of the Lord’s wrath; But the whole land shall be devoured By the fire of His jealousy” (v. 18). 

The prophet’s message was not intended to lead them to despair but to wake them up and call them to repentance. They carried around with them a belief that “nothing is going to happen, don’t worry, this too shall pass.” Like fool’s gold in their pockets, they assumed they were secure in their false riches. But the destruction of Jerusalem came like the flood and swept everyone away. 

Today we also can be fooled in spiritual truth. Millions of people are toting around heavy bags bulging with fool’s gold. They rejoice that they have discovered that which will make them rich, but though it sparkles on the outside it will be discovered useless at the bank of heaven. Make sure you have the real thing!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For by grace are ye saved through faith; and that not of yourselves: it is the gift of God: 
- Ephesians 2:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 21, 2013)

*Out of Place*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  The Catacombs of Paris are some of the more macabre tourist attractions in Paris. They reopened to the public after a $400,000 facelift and contain the bones of six million Parisians. Curious tourists descend via a narrow spiral staircase into the underground passages, where pile upon pile of shin bones lie in neat rows punctuated by a pattern of skulls. The gruesome attraction draws 160,000 visitors a year.
The tunnels were originally stone mines but later became underground burial chambers when the cemeteries of Paris became overcrowded in the 18th century. Bones were dug up and stored underground. 

Some 190 miles of passageways wind their way under the capital city, creating a network of tunnels twice as long as those of the Paris underground metro system. Only one mile of catacombs is open to the public. An intercom system was added to ensure visitors do not get lost, which should spare anyone else the fate of a hospital worker who decided to explore the tunnels alone during the French Revolution. His skeleton was found 11 years later! 

Superstitious visitors are often unnerved by the thought that spirits of the dead will haunt them for gawking at their remains. On the other hand, Nestor Valence, who worked in the subterranean warren for eight years rearranging bones that fell out of place, says he had grown used to the grisly nature of his job. “Touching bones doesn’t bother me anymore,” he says. “When you start, it’s a bit weird, but it becomes part of the routine.” 

A visit to Jesus’ tomb by Mary Magdalene surprised her, not because she was afraid of a dead body, but because her Lord was not there! Christ had risen from the dead. “Then she ran and came to Simon Peter, and to the other disciple, whom Jesus loved, and said to them, ‘They have taken away the Lord out of the tomb, and we do not know where they have laid Him’” (John 20:2).

Christ had not moved as a dead person. His bones hadn’t “fallen out of place,” needing to be rearranged. Jesus was alive! Praise God, for it means our salvation is secure in Christ’s hands.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For as yet they knew not the scripture, that he must rise again from the dead. 
- John 20:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 22, 2013)

*God’s Treasury*

AN AMAZING FACT:  A single snowstorm can drop 40 million tons of snow and carry the energy equivalent to 120 atom bombs!
On March 11, 1888, a light rain began to fall on New York City. As the rain increased in intensity, temperatures began to plummet. Gradually the torrential rains changed to heavy snow, and shortly after midnight, the historic storm known as the “Great White Hurricane” had begun in earnest. 

For a day and a half, the blizzard raged with sustained winds of more than 45 miles per hour. Houses disappeared under drifting mountains of snow that towered 50 feet high. Smothered under the merciless drifts, New York City went into survival mode. In a desperate attempt to keep passenger trains moving, crews were organized to patrol the tracks with brooms and pails of salt water. But even as they worked, the salt water froze in their pails. When the storm at last abated, it left a trail of destruction that took months to recover from. 

In the book of Job, God asks many questions designed to make His faithful servant consider His Sovereignty. When trials follow one after another, it can be easy to lose sight of God’s power and ability to sustain us as we attempt to go into survival mode without Him. But let us remember that the God who has snow and hail at His command has many other means to relieve us as well!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Hast thou entered into the treasures of the snow? or hast thou seen the treasures of the hail, 
- Job 38:22*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 23, 2013)

*Word Wonders*

*AN AMAZING FACT:  *Scientists say that sound waves set in motion by our voices go on an endless journey through space. If we had the power to stand on some distant planet long years afterward, with instruments delicate enough, we might be able to find those sounds again and recreate the words we spoke here on Earth.
What is sound? Technically it is a mechanical wave that is an oscillation of pressure transmitted through either liquid, solid, or gas. It is made up of different frequencies within the range of hearing. And, of course, it needs to be loud enough to be heard by the organs of hearing. That range for humans is between 20Hz to 20,000Hz. Dogs can hear things above the human’s upper range but are deaf to sounds below 40Hz. 

Repeated studies show that the ear is superior to the eye and people remember more from words they hear than words they see. In fact, the mind is able to understand a spoken word in 140 milliseconds, while it takes 180 milliseconds to understand the printed word! Why? Psychologists believe this 40-millisecond delay occurs while the brain translates the visual data into aural sounds it can understand. 

The Old Testament book of Haggai, the second smallest book in that testament, was a call to God’s people who returned from Babylonian captivity to rebuild the temple. It is interesting that the most repeated phrase in this entire book is, “Thus says the Lord.” More than 25 times in only two chapters, Haggai makes it abundantly clear that his message comes from God. Haggai brings the “word” of the Lord to the people with emphasis. He speaks with divine authority on behalf of God. 

Do you speak God’s words? Do you say things that you would like to resound throughout all eternity? It’s something to stop talking about and wrap your mind around!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away: 
- 1 Peter 1:24
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 27, 2013)

*AF Daily Devotional - Big Eyes, Small Brain

An Amazing Fact:* Ostriches once flourished throughout Africa; the majority now live in protected reserves on the continent’s east coast. Male African ostriches grow as high as nine feet tall and can weigh a hefty 345 pounds—making them the tallest and heaviest of all living birds.


Ostriches live in family groups consisting of one male and several hens. During breeding season, each hen lays between two and 11 creamy white eggs in a communal nest, which is a hollowed-out crater in the ground about 10 feet across. Eventually, these nests can contain up to 50 eggs each, but only about 20 can be successfully incubated. The eggs of the ostrich are the largest of any bird, measuring from six to eight inches long and weighing between two and four pounds. (The record is over five pounds!) An ostrich egg has the volume of about 24 chicken eggs, and though the shell is only 1.5 millimeters thick, it can hold the weight of a grown man. 

They are not the smartest birds, yet the notion that they bury their heads in the sand is actually a myth. Sadly, these tallest, fastest, and biggest of birds also cannot fly, so they are easily farmed throughout the world for meat, feathers, and leather. 

God teaches Job that He is Creator over all things, including the ostrich. The description given is all too accurate: “The wings of the ostrich wave proudly, But are her wings and pinions like the kindly stork’s?” (Job 39:13). God decided that the ostrich would not fly and would lay her eggs on the ground. He also decided just how smart to make this bird: “Because God deprived her of wisdom, And did not endow her with understanding” (v. 17). 

Interestingly, the Bible also teaches us that the greatest of the angels had his wings clipped because his eyes were too big. So let’s be sure to remain humble with all the talents that God has given us.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Son of man, say unto the prince of Tyrus, Thus saith the Lord GOD; Because thine heart is lifted up, and thou hast said, I am a God, I sit in the seat of God, in the midst of the seas; yet thou art a man, and not God, though thou set thine heart as the heart of God: 
- Ezekiel 28:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 27, 2013)

*A Love That Will Not Let You Go*

*An Amazing Fact:* After her six little ducklings were swept into a storm drain in the United Kingdom, a mother mallard waddled two miles tracking her baby’s chirps from manhole to manhole.


Trapped in a dark tunnel in the city’s underground sewer system and floating at the mercy of the current, the tiny ducklings’ only hope was in their mother. Hearing their distressed chirps emanating from somewhere under the ground, the dedicated mother followed their cries. Her heroic journey led her across a busy intersection, countless roads, a metro train line, a housing estate, and two school playing fields. When her chicks suddenly came to a halt in a housing development, she waddled to a stop over a manhole cover. And there, for the next four hours, the faithful mother remained. 

Peter Elliott first noticed the little duck at 6:00 AM when he left his home to go for a run. Surprised that she had not moved when he returned, he went over to see if she was injured. Seeing nothing wrong, he went to breakfast, only to see her still sitting there when he finished. It was only later, when his daughter took his two-year-old grandson to see the mallard, that they heard the ducklings’ little voices beneath the manhole cover. 

Mr. Elliot quickly gathered some tools and, along with a neighbor, managed to remove the heavy cover. Peering down they saw six little ducklings paddling around in the drain. With a small fishing net, they lifted each little duck to safety and then released the reunited family in a nearby lake. 

Just like that faithful mother duck, our heavenly Father will never forsake us. Though we might stray, His heart of love goes after us still. He is always there, seeking for every opportunity to be reunited with us. Even when His chosen people had broken His heart by their wayward course, He pleaded, “Turn now from your evil ways and your evil deeds” (Zechariah 1:4). The sad record is that “they did not hear nor heed.” So today, for His sake, “if you will hear His voice, Do not harden your hearts” (Hebrews 4:7). You are precious in His sight.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For thus saith the LORD of hosts; After the glory hath he sent me unto the nations which spoiled you: for he that toucheth you toucheth the apple of his eye. 
- Zechariah 2:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 27, 2013)

*Fallen by the Sword*

*An Amazing Fact:* From the Latin gladius, which means “sword,” gladiators were professional fighters who performed spectacles of armed combat in the amphitheaters of ancient Rome. The practice of armed slaves fighting to the death originated in central Italy and lasted for more than 700 years.


The first gladiator exhibition in Rome was in 264 B.C., when three pairs of gladiators fought as part of a funeral celebration. By 174 B.C., 37 pairs were participating. On one occasion, Julius Caesar ordered large-scale exhibitions with 300 pairs of combatants! But the largest contest of gladiators was ordered by the emperor Trajan as part of a victory celebration in A.D. 107. It included 5,000 pairs of fighters! It appears that as the years went by, each generation of leaders wanted something more horrific, violent, and perverted to keep the masses entertained. 

Gladiators were typically male slaves, condemned criminals, prisoners of war, and sometimes Christians. Forced to become swordsmen, they were trained in schools called ludi, and special measures were taken to discipline them and prevent suicides. Occasionally, freedmen and Roman citizens entered the arena, as did the insane Emperor Commodus. The escaped gladiator Spartacus avenged his captivity by leading an army of slaves in an insurrection that terrorized southern Italy from 73 to 71 B.C. 

Sir Edward Gibbon wrote in his classic The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire that the mad craze for pleasure and sports is one of the five reasons the empire fell. Is it possible that the world today is following the same yearning for carnal entertainment that lead to the fall of Rome? 

Revelation tells us Babylon fell. It says the beast and the false prophet are to be cast alive into the lake of fire burning with brimstone, “And the rest were killed with the sword which proceeded from the mouth of Him who sat on the horse” (Revelation 19:21). 

On this day in which many remember the birth of Christ, let us remember Herod’s horrific murder of innocent children by the sword. The enemies of God’s people who killed with the sword will someday fall by the sword.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Then said Jesus unto him, Put up again thy sword into his place: for all they that take the sword shall perish with the sword. 
- Matthew 26:52
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 28, 2013)

*No More Sea*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Although its average temperature is 39 degrees Fahrenheit, the top 10 feet of the ocean holds as much heat as our entire atmosphere.
Many unusual things also happen on the ocean floor. Chimneys spew sulfuric acid, and underwater volcanoes shoot out mud and methane. Water at 650 degrees Fahrenheit—hot enough to melt lead—bubbles up from underwater hot springs. Despite the scalding temperatures, however, these springs boast a profusion of life, from giant clams to 10-foot tall tubeworms. 

The ocean also houses some astounding topography. At more than 40,000 miles long, the Mid-Oceanic Ridge is the longest continuous mountain chain known to exist in the universe. This chain runs through the middle of the Atlantic Ocean and into the Indian and Pacific and has peaks higher than those in the Alps. The ocean’s deepest point, known as the Challenger Deep, plummets to a depth of 6.86 miles. If Mount Everest was submerged in this trench, more than a mile of water would still cover it. Under such a volume of water, the pressure is a crushing eight tons per square inch —equivalent to one person trying to hold 50 jumbo jets! 

As John surveyed the glories of the New Earth, he noticed something unique: “Now I saw a new heaven and a new earth, for the first heaven and the first earth had passed away. Also there was no more sea” (Revelation 21:1). 

Considering how much of the Earth’s surface is covered in water, it is not surprising that many associate the sea with separation. It divides friends and is often a barrier between us and those we love. Many people have stood on the shore and looked across those restless waves thinking with longing of someone far away. But in the Earth made new, there will be no more restless, murmuring waves and no more separation from those we love.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? shall tribulation, or distress, or persecution, or famine, or nakedness, or peril, or sword? 
- Romans 8:35*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 29, 2013)

*Messengers on Horse*

*AN AMAZING FAC*T:  The Pony Express transported mail 1,900 miles from St. Joseph, Missouri, to Sacramento, California, in only 10 days! Forty men, each riding 50 miles a day, dashed along the trail on 500 of the best horses the West could provide. Even though the express route was extremely hazardous, only one mail delivery is known to have been lost.
The Express is credited with helping to keep California in the Union by providing rapid communication between the two coasts. News of Abraham Lincoln’s election in 1860 and the outbreak of Civil War reached California via the Pony Express. 

Stringent rules were followed to conserve weight. Clothing was light, saddles were small and thin, and no weapons were carried. Even the horses wore light shoes or none at all! Yet despite all the rigorous weight precautions, each rider carried a full-sized Bible! It was presented when a rider joined the unit, and he took it with him on his routes. 

Horses have been important in many cultures for centuries in battle, transportation, and communication. In Zechariah’s prophecy of the day of the Lord, the horses of the enemies will be struck blind (Zechariah 12:4) and are later said to receive a plague (14:15). Yet in that final day when God will reign forever, it says, “‘HOLINESS TO THE LORD’ shall be engraved on the bells of the horses” (14:20). 

God loves horses, and someday even these creatures will proclaim (by their apparel) that the Lord is righteous and holy. Like the Pony Express, perhaps you will be one of the joyful riders on a horse through the streets of the New Jerusalem proclaiming this wonderful message.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Thus ye shall be filled at my table with horses and chariots, with mighty men, and with all men of war, saith the Lord GOD. 
- Ezekiel 39:20
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 30, 2013)

*The Reef of Heaven*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  Eight degrees north of the equator in Micronesia, on the remote island of Pohnpei, can be found the haunting ruins of Nan Madol—known also as the Machu Pichu of the Pacific. On this jungle-clad island surrounded by beautiful coral reefs rests a lost city made of bizarre stone “logs.”
The ruins of this forgotten civilization are one of archaeology’s best-kept secrets and greatest mysteries. Nan Madol, which means “reef of heaven,” was abandoned centuries ago. The ruins cover nearly 150 acres in shallow tidal waters bordering the reef-protected jungle, and a labyrinth of stonewalled canals crisscrosses 92 small manmade islands. 

Its major buildings are constructed of giant stone logs that are 18 feet long and several feet in diameter. These logs are made of volcanic basalt crystal and weigh up to two-and-a-half tons. They are stacked like cordwood to form walls up to 50 feet high and 18 feet thick. 

The main structures resemble the ceremonial squares constructed by the Mayans and Aztecs. It would have required a large organized workforce and sophisticated culture to create this “Venice of the Pacific,” but this race of builders has vanished. The reasons for its construction, how the massive stone were transported, or why it was abandoned are all unknown. Even the natives now presently living on Pohnpei are equally mystified by Nan Madol. 

In the book of Revelation, John describes a civilization that will last forever. A holy city will come down from heaven to the Earth and will be inhabited by God’s people for eternity. Immense and beautiful stones will be used in its construction. But one thing will be missing. Unlike Nan Madol, which had a temple, John says, “But I saw no temple in it, for the Lord God Almighty and the Lamb are its temple” (Revelation 21:22). 

Will you choose to be part of this civilization?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And there shall in no wise enter into it any thing that defileth, neither whatsoever worketh abomination, or maketh a lie: but they which are written in the Lamb's book of life. 
- Revelation 21:27
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 31, 2013)

*Our Steadfast Father*
AN AMAZING FACT:  On April 29, 1903, the quiet mining town of Frank in Alberta, Canada, was jolted into worldwide publicity when the side of the mountain under whose shadow it lay gave way, resulting in the largest landslide in North American history. Native Indians, who called it the “mountain that walks,” had always avoided the legendary mountain.
It was 6:00 in the evening on April 28, and John Thornley had just bid the last customer in his shop goodnight. His sister, Ellen, stood in the kitchen finishing up the dishes. It was her last night in Frank before returning to her home in a nearby town. On a sudden impulse, John talked Ellen into spending her last night in a nearby hotel. Ellen packed her bags, and the two walked the short distance to Frank Hotel, where they both took rooms for the night. This strategic relocation, seemingly on a whim, was to save their lives. 

At 4:10 the next morning, a loud crack resounded through the still night air as a huge rock far up on Turtle Mountain broke loose and plunged down the mountainside. The boulder was quickly followed by another … and still another. The ground in the town below trembled as a 2,100- by 3,000- by 500-foot thick wedge of mountain broke away and thundered into the valley below. The slide spread out in a deadly fan, covering part of the town, including John’s empty cabin shop. 

When the tremors hit, Ellen Thornley was catapulted out of bed and dumped on the other side of the room. The terrible quaking lasted for more than a minute and then died to stillness. It was not until the first streaks of dawn lit the exposed heart of Turtle Mountain that the stunned survivors beheld the extent of the tragedy. 

What a comfort it is, in a world of constant change, to hear the words of our steadfast heavenly Father: “I am the Lord, I do not change” (Malachi 3:6). Even though the dearest things to our hearts might be removed, He has said His love and kindness will never depart from us.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For the mountains shall depart, and the hills be removed; but my kindness shall not depart from thee, neither shall the covenant of my peace be removed, saith the LORD that hath mercy on thee. 
- Isaiah 54:10*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 1, 2014)

*Empty Tanks*

AN AMAZING FACT:  On July 23, 1983, Air Canada Flight 143 ran out of fuel at 41,000 feet. The new Boeing 767 jet was only halfway through its trip from Montreal to Edmonton when the aircraft’s warning system sounded in the cockpit, indicating a fuel problem on the left side. The pilots naturally assumed that a fuel pump had failed, and turned off the alarm. But then a few moments later a second fuel alarm sounded, followed by a loud bong, and then both engines starving for fuel went silent. Obviously this stunned the pilots and terrified the 63 passengers.
Without any engine power most of the cockpit instruments went blank, leaving only a few battery-powered basics. Still disbelieving the jet could be out of fuel, the pilots scrambled to restart the engines. When they saw this was futile they began frantically searching charts for any landing strip within gliding distance that would be long enough to accommodate their rapidly descending jet. They turned towards the nearest landing site, a closed airbase at Gimli, Manitoba, 20 miles away. What the pilots didn’t know was that the decommissioned runway was being used that day as a drag racing strip and was full of cars, campers … and people. 

Without regular engine power, the hydraulic steering became very stiff. Captain Bob Pearson performed a difficult side-slip maneuver to line up the silently descending aircraft with the runway. As the 767 main gear touched down the captain stood on the brakes. Then the nose wheel collapsed, sending sparks flying 300 feet into the air as the aircraft plowed down the runway. Shocked spectators, racers, and kids on bicycles scattered, clearing the runway. Miraculously, the crew was able to safely land the jumbo jet and no one was hurt. The subsequent investigation revealed that someone had miscalculated the fuel load. Canadian airlines had recently adopted the metric system in place of the imperial system. 

It takes power to fly an airplane up into the blue sky. It also takes power for the Christian to “walk worthy of the Lord.” If the fuel tank is empty and the engines are not running, you will glide downward like the Gimli Glider. Fortunately, the pilots of Flight 143 made a safe landing. But how many people will crash and burn because they are not filled with the power of the Holy Spirit?
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For this cause we also, since the day we heard it, do not cease to pray for you, and to desire that ye might be filled with the knowledge of his will in all wisdom and spiritual understanding; That ye might walk worthy of the Lord unto all pleasing, being fruitful in every good work, and increasing in the knowledge of God; 
- Colossians 1:9-10


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 2, 2014)

*Hidden Treasure*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Peter Whatling, a farmer from the town of Hoxne in England, lost a hammer in his field in November of 1992. Of course he wanted to find the hammer, but more importantly, a hammer lying in a farm field can do a lot of damage to mowers and harvesting equipment. So Whatling asked his friend Eric Lawes to try and find it with his metal detector. Instead, Lawes found something he wasn’t looking for: 24 bronze coins, 565 gold coins, almost 15 thousand silver coins, and nearly 200 silver and gold pieces of jewelry and tableware—all dating back to around a.d. 408. It was the largest hoard of Roman silver and gold from this era ever discovered in the United Kingdom.
It is believed the treasure was hidden as the Roman Empire was crumbling and losing control of Britain. The treasure was buried in a couple of wooden chests that rotted away, leaving behind their two silver locks. The careful burial suggests that the owner intended to come back and recover it later, but obviously something went wrong. Since British law requires such finds to be reported to the authorities, Whatling and Lawes immediately called the police. 

The next day a team of archaeologists came and excavated the treasure, which became the property of the British government. British law also required the government to pay the finders of the treasure its fair market value, so Whatling and Lawes evenly split the equivalent of $2.8 million dollars. And the hammer? It too was found and is now displayed alongside the treasure at the British Museum. 

Can you imagine the joy of finding treasure worth millions of dollars? Would you be tempted to sell everything you have in order to obtain that treasure? God’s kingdom is something like that! When we search His words in the Bible, we find the treasure of salvation—“the exceeding riches of His grace” (Ephesians 2:7). When we get a glimpse of His grace, the world will mean very little to us—all that matters is having more of Jesus and His truth! Would you like to trade in your worn-out hammer for His treasure chest?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Again, the kingdom of heaven is like unto treasure hid in a field; the which when a man hath found, he hideth, and for joy thereof goeth and selleth all that he hath, and buyeth that field. 
- Matthew 13:44*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 3, 2014)

*The $500,000 Bath*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  In 1851, Maha Mongkut, also known as Rama IV, ascended the throne as the king of Siam (now better known as Thailand). Mongkut was a true monarch, with total power over his five and a half million subjects. But he was also different from previous Siamese kings. Before becoming king he spent 27 years traveling as a Buddhist priest, studying English, French, and Latin as well as Siamese and Sanskrit. This made him friendlier toward the West, inviting European diplomats to his coronation and introducing Western innovations into his kingdom. Despite his openmindedness about other cultures, in his personal life Mongkut adhered to royal Siamese tradition, having 82 children by 39 wives. Nine thousand women lived in his harem, kept apart from the world in a separate city.
Mongkut was also very devoted to Buddhist tradition. This is why he spent half a million dollars for a single ritual bath for his son. The Temple of the Bath is a beautiful pool surrounded by four smaller pagodas, all encrusted with heavy plates of gold and gems. In the center is the fabulous marble and gold swimming pool. The king built the Golden Temple on the Menam River in 1887 at a cost of $500,000. After the solemn bath was administered to the prince, the structure was never occupied again. 

The Bible invites us to experience a cleansing bath that removes more than dirt from our bodies. Baptism is a ritual that demonstrates our belief that when we confess our sins to God, we can be assured that Jesus washes away all sin from our hearts. We are plunged beneath the waters to publicly signify our allegiance to our King in heaven. Christ led the way by His own example. But he wasn’t baptized in a gold- and marble-plated pool decorated with gemstones. Jesus was immersed in the muddy Jordan River. This pleased His Heavenly Father. 

Baptism symbolizes Jesus’ death, burial, and resurrection. When we are baptized, we accept the work of Christ for our salvation. Jesus paid to wash away our sins by shedding His own blood. That’s why the most expensive bath in the world is baptism!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Then Peter said unto them, Repent, and be baptized every one of you in the name of Jesus Christ for the remission of sins, and ye shall receive the gift of the Holy Ghost. 
- Acts 2:38*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 4, 2014)

*Tally Sticks*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  We hear a lot these days about banking corruption, but the problem isn’t new. In eleventh-century England, people were plagued by the dishonesty of creditors. To overcome this abuse, in the year A.D. 1100, Henry I, son of William the Conqueror, started a system known as the “tally,” from the Latin word for “stick.” A tally stick was about nine feet long and a half inch wide. Every time money changed hands, lines were drawn across the face of a stick, indicating the amount of the loan. On two sides, the value of the “tally” was carved into the wood. It was then split lengthwise and each person received a half of the stick as proof of the transaction, with the creditor retaining one half and the debtor getting the other, an exact “carbon copy.”
It was practically impossible to counterfeit a tally, and those who tried lost their heads! The wood grain was as unique as a fingerprint. Notches and ink inscriptions had to match. This could only happen if both pieces came from the same split tally stick. When compared they had to “tally,” which is where we get the word for reckoning. The British Empire used tally sticks for over 700 years. Then in 1843, because a new banking system and currency were introduced, all the tally sticks in England were collected and burned. Yet the term lives on, since it is from the German word for “stick” that we get the word “stock,” a security for creditors of a business we hear about on Wall Street. 

The book of Revelation speaks of God’s people being measured with a stick. What is the Lord’s “tally stick”? James writes, “For whoever shall keep the whole law, and yet stumble in one point, he is guilty of all” (James 2:10). If we are preparing for Jesus’ soon coming, then “when He is revealed, we shall be like Him” (1 John 3:2). In other words, God’s law and our hearts will tally! 

Before Jesus comes let us take stock of our lives. He covered the debt of our sin that we might receive the free gift of salvation. As we come closer to Jesus our characters will be a copy of His. It’s a transaction that can never be counterfeited.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And there was given me a reed like unto a rod: and the angel stood, saying, Rise, and measure the temple of God, and the altar, and them that worship therein. 
- Revelation 11:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 5, 2014)

*Discouraging Words*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The Battle of Stalingrad during World War II was arguably the bloodiest battle in human history, with combined casualties estimated above 1.5 million. In 1942 the German army, with the Axis forces, had nearly captured the sprawling Russian city. But by 1943, after months of brutal house-to-house fighting, the Russian military defending Stalingrad managed to turn the tables and surround Hitler’s Sixth Army—the besiegers became the besieged.
In addition to a heavy bombing campaign, the Russians placed powerful loudspeakers within the listening range of German soldiers. A series of sound tactics were used to discourage the German troops. For example, they played the loud, monotonous ticking of a clock, followed by a voice saying, “A German dies every seven seconds on the Eastern Front.” The propaganda voice then intoned, “Stalingrad, mass grave of Hitler’s army!” and then creepy tango music would start blaring across the empty frozen wasteland. Demoralized and starved, 91,000 German soldiers eventually surrendered. 

Samson, the mighty judge of Israel, surrendered the secret of his strength when Delilah pestered him over and over. Her words eventually broke him down until “his soul was vexed to death that he told her all his heart” (v. 16, 17). Discouraging words have a powerful force on our lives. We don’t even need to audibly hear them. They can bring us down just by thinking negative thoughts. 

Wise Solomon penned, “The light of the eyes rejoices the heart, and a good report makes the bones healthy” (Proverbs 15:30), and Paul encouraged, “Finally, brethren, whatever things are true, whatever things are noble, whatever things are just, whatever things are pure, whatever things are lovely, whatever things are of good report, if there is any virtue and if there is anything praiseworthy—meditate on these things” (Philippians 4:8). 

Do not surrender to the enemy by listening to negative words or an evil report. Think and talk faith! Repeat the promises of God. Believe in the Bible and stand firm against discouraging words.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And she said unto him, How canst thou say, I love thee, when thine heart is not with me? thou hast mocked me these three times, and hast not told me wherein thy great strength lieth. And it came to pass, when she pressed him daily with her words, and urged him, so that his soul was vexed unto death; 
- Judges 16:15-16*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 6, 2014)

*Never Saw A Female*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Probably the only healthy man in modern history who never saw the form or heard the voice of a woman was Mihailo Tolotos. Mihailo was a monk who died in 1938 at the age of 82 in one of the monasteries atop Mount Athos, in Greece. When his mother passed away during his birth, Mihailo was taken the next day to Athos, a piece of land jutting out into the Aegean Sea. The monk never once, throughout his entire life, left this monastic colony, which for more than 900 years has strictly excluded all females, animals as well as humans. This tradition dates back to the founding of the monastery nine centuries earlier.
Is it good for man to be alone? Not according to Genesis 2:18. But with the rising divorce epidemic it might make you wonder if marriage is still a good idea. Jesus quotes Genesis 2:24 and says, “For this reason a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh” (Matthew 19:5), supporting the institution of marriage. 

The apostle Paul certainly does not insist on everyone getting married, and supports celibacy as a positive lifestyle for serving the Lord (see 1 Corinthians 7:7). But would Paul recommend a lifetime of seclusion? In an interesting application of Genesis 2:24, the apostle says, “For we are members of His body, of His flesh and His bones. ‘For this reason a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and the two shall become one flesh.’ This is a great mystery, but I speak concerning Christ and the church” (Ephesians 5:30-32). 

In the Bible, a woman is used as a symbol for God’s people. “I have likened the daughter of Zion to a lovely and delicate woman” (Jeremiah 6:2). God’s church is described as a woman in Revelation 12:1. Perhaps Paul’s counsel to Mihailo Tolotos would be to stay connected to God’s people and not live in isolation from the body of Christ. It is not good for anyone to be separated from the church, especially as we near the time of Jesus’ return. 

“And let us consider one another in order to stir up love and good works, not forsaking the assembling of ourselves together … so much more as you see the Day approaching” (Hebrews 10:24, 25).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him. 
- Genesis 2:18

For we are members of his body, of his flesh, and of his bones. For this cause shall a man leave his father and mother, and shall be joined unto his wife, and they two shall be one flesh. This is a great mystery: but I speak concerning Christ and the church. 
- Ephesians 5:30-32*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 7, 2014)

*Living With The Dead*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Around the 14th century A.D., thousands of poor and homeless people who were seeking shelter began squatting in tombs in an area of Cairo, Egypt. Can you imagine living in a tomb with the dead? It would be repulsive to most of us, yet the City of the Dead is a real place that I saw years ago while visiting the northern part of Cairo. It’s actually the strangest cemetery I’ve ever seen. The word “cemetery” is, in fact, a misnomer because this graveyard is teeming with life and activity.



Over a period of hundreds of years, the great rulers of ages past built acres and acres of huge and elaborate mausoleums and tombs. At that time, tradition dictated that each tomb be built with its own “party room”—which eventually became habitations for the homeless. The 1992 Cairo earthquake forced even more people to live in the City of the Dead, often in family tombs. 

Strangely, this cemetery, which measures about four miles in length, is now classified as a suburb of Cairo. It has its own zip code, post office, police station, shops, electricity, running water, and sewer system. It’s also rather creative how the residents made use of the smaller gravestones by turning them into washing lines or tables. People actually live and conduct their lives in and around these tombs—working, sleeping, cooking, and eating—surrounded by their silent, macabre neighbors. 

The Bible teaches there are only two classes of people, the living and the dead. You might think this is an obvious statement but, according to the Word of God, not all of the living are alive and not all of the dead are dead. Jesus said, “Let the dead bury their own dead, but you go and preach the kingdom of God” (Luke 9:60). On another occasion, He said, “… have you not read what was spoken to you by God, saying, ‘I am the God of Abraham, the God of Isaac, and the God of Jacob’? God is not the God of the dead, but of the living.” 

Jesus offers us this promise: “I am the resurrection and the life. He who believes in Me, though he may die, he shall live” (John 11:25). Aren’t you glad God gives us that kind of reassurance of eternal life with Him?


*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
He that hath the Son hath life; and he that hath not the Son of God hath not life. 
- 1 John 5:12*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 8, 2014)

*Hadrian’s Wall*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  Around A.D. 122 Roman Emperor Hadrian ordered the construction of a wall in northern Britain, then part of the Roman Empire, to keep out the unconquered Caledonians of Scotland. Built out of stone and turf and measuring about 117 kilometers (73 miles) in length, the wall linked a series of forts and watchtowers. The Romans rebuilt Hadrian’s Wall several times throughout the 200s and 300s and used it as a fortification until about 400. The wall extended from Solway Firth to the mouth of the Tyne River and was about 6 meters (20 feet) high and about 2.4 meters (8 feet) wide. A military road ran along the south side of the wall, and a series of heavily garrisoned forts and sentry posts were built along its length. The wall also marked the frontier of Roman civil jurisdiction.
A few parts of Hadrian’s Wall remain standing in present-day Great Britain, especially in the mid-section. You can actually follow a path or ride your bicycle along the wall. It is the most popular attraction for tourists in Northern England. One government organization that manages historic sites in England calls Hadrian’s Wall “the most important monument built by the Romans in Britain.” On March 13, 2010, the route of the wall was lit by 500 gas beacons, flares, and torches at 250-meter intervals. Over 1,000 volunteers helped with the celebration of the 1,600th anniversary of the end of Roman rule in Britain. 

The Bible tells us about another famous wall that was built to keep enemies out. When Babylon sacked Jerusalem, the army broke down the walls and burned the gates of the city. Years later Nehemiah hears a report of the condition of Jerusalem that not only makes him sad, but motivates him to do something about it. He was a cupbearer for King Artaxerxes and, after much prayer, an opportunity opens for Nehemiah to ask for help in restoring the walls of this beloved city. By God’s grace the reconstruction was completed in only 52 days! 

The Lord wants to protect you from the devil. Like a broken-down wall, our hearts need repair. God wants to build up your life so that you are resistant to enemy attacks by Satan. Just as Hadrian’s Wall stretched from coast to coast, the Lord wants to completely protect you with His care.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they said unto me, The remnant that are left of the captivity there in the province are in great affliction and reproach: the wall of Jerusalem also is broken down, and the gates thereof are burned with fire. 
- Nehemiah 1:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 9, 2014)

*The Savior of John Smith*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Legends grow with the passing of time, and the story of Pocahontas seems to have become more embellished since Captain John Smith first wrote about this famous Native American woman who saved his life. According to Smith, a Jamestown leader, a group of Powhatan’s warriors captured him in December 1607. He was then taken to Powhatan, who forced him to kneel before him to be executed. Just as Powhatan’s men were about to crack his skull with wooden clubs, Powhatan’s young daughter, Pocahontas, ran and threw her body over Smith’s. She convinced her father to spare his life. Smith was then treated to a huge feast and let go.
But historians debate the details of what happened. Some compare different accounts of John Smith and believe he tended to exaggerate stories and wanted to enhance Pocahontas’s standing. Others think Powhatan may have been staging a special ceremony his people used to adopt someone into their tribe. In other words, Pocahontas may have simply been “playing the savior” in the ritual of symbolically making the Englishman an adopted son of Powhatan. 

The story of Pocahontas is fun to read and has become a part of American folklore. Movies and books have taken the storyline and romanticized it until we are not sure where truth ends and fable begins. But there is a story of a savior who laid down his life to redeem a people who were captured and sentenced to die. Jesus Christ, God’s only Son, came to our Earth and was willingly crucified that we might live. 

The father of Pocahontas, so the story goes, was going to execute John Smith. Pocahontas willingly laid down her life to save Smith. Her life was spared, but Christ’s life was not. Jesus threw Himself over our world to protect us, not from a Father seeking to execute us, but from the results of sin. He received the death blows that we might be set free. We have a Savior and His name is Jesus. Have you accepted Christ’s sacrifice?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Therefore doth my Father love me, because I lay down my life, that I might take it again. 
- John 10:17*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 9, 2014)

--------------------


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 10, 2014)

*Saved By A Bomb*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Fabian von Schlabrendorff was born in Germany in 1907. Though he trained as a lawyer, he eventually joined the German army before World War II. Realizing that Adolph Hitler was insane and destroying Europe, he joined the resistance. On March 13, 1943, during a visit by Hitler to an army center headquarters in Russia, Schlabrendorff smuggled a time bomb onto an aircraft meant to carry Hitler back to Germany. The bomb did not detonate, and even though Schlabrendorff was able to retrieve the bomb without being detected, he was eventually arrested after a second assassination attempt.
Schlabrendorff was sent to a Gestapo prison where he was tortured, but he refused to give any details of his own or others’ involvement with the resistance. Early in 1945, Schlabrendorff was brought before a Nazi court. The evidence against him was weak, but the judge, Roland Freisler, was infamous for handing down death sentences in almost every case. In fact, in his three years on the court, Freisler was responsible for as many death sentences as all the other judges combined over the eleven years the court existed. However, while Schlabrendorff waited for his trial to begin, an American air raid bomb hit the courthouse. The judge was killed, still holding Schlabrendorff’s file. 

A month later, when Schlabrendorff’s trial was rescheduled, a different judge actually acquitted him, but he was still shuffled from one concentration camp to another until U.S. forces liberated his camp in May of 1945. In a unique twist of fate, he became a judge in the very country where he stood trial for treason. 

The Bible teaches that a similar reversal of roles will happen again. Jesus was once condemned to death in an unfair trial, but we know that when He comes again, it will be as a righteous judge. As Peter told Cornelius, “It is [Jesus] who was ordained by God to be Judge of the living and the dead” (Acts 10:42). But Peter didn’t stop there, because the best news of all is that our judge is also our redeemer: “Whoever believes in Him will receive remission of sins” (Acts 10:42, 43). Why not trust your case to Him?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Before the LORD; for he cometh to judge the earth: with righteousness shall he judge the world, and the people with equity. 
- Psalms 98:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 11, 2014)

*The Great Surrender*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Masada, which means “fortress” in Hebrew, is a mountaintop stronghold in the Judean desert, built on a rocky mesa rising abruptly 2,000 feet above the nearby Dead Sea. It was renovated by Herod the Great between 37 and 31 B.C. When Jerusalem was taken by the Romans in A.D. 70, the last remaining rebels, a Jewish sect known as the Zealots, revolted and seized the fortress in their last stand against Roman rule. They refused to surrender.
With plenty of food and water, this group of about 1,000 men, women, and children led by Eleazar ben Jair, held off the whole Roman army for more than two years. After this long siege, 15,000 Roman soldiers from the Tenth Legion raised an enormous Earth ramp and broke through the walls. They found the bodies of over 960 men, women, and children, victims of a suicide pact to keep the Romans from taking them as slaves. All but seven killed themselves rather than yield to their enemies. 

The Masada site was rediscovered in 1842 and extensively excavated by archaeologist Higael Yadin between 1963 and 1965. Today tourists may hike up the Snake Path on the eastern side or take a cable car to the top. Because of the dry climate, Masada has remained largely untouched by humans for over 2,000 years. A museum now displays findings, and tours are given daily, telling the story of the zealots who refused to give in. 

There are certainly times in which we should fearlessly stand against the enemy. But there is also a time to surrender—not to the devil, but to Christ. When Paul shared the gospel with the Corinthians, he wrote, “The message of the cross is foolishness to those who are perishing, but to us who are being saved it is the power of God” (1 Corinthians 1:18). To the world it seems preposterous to worship a God who laid down His life. Yet, in the same way we may find life when we die to self and humble ourselves before God. 

Our Bible text for today calls us to be just like Jesus and be crucified with Him. It is not our physical bodies that must climb upon a cross and die. We must surrender self. By laying down our rights, our desire to be first, and the lusts of our flesh, we receive salvation. When we admit defeat in the battle with self, we win the war by surrendering to Jesus.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I am crucified with Christ: neverthless I live; yet not I, but Christ liveth in me: and the life which I now live in the flesh I live by the faith of the Son of God, who loved me, and gave himself for me. 
- Galatians 2:20

For the preaching of the cross is to them that perish foolishness; but unto us which are saved it is the power of God. 
- 1 Corinthians 1:18*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 12, 2014)

*Paradise Lost and Found*
AN AMAZING FACT:  We’ve all heard the true account of the Mutiny on the Bounty, but one aspect of the story that deserves retelling is the transformation wrought by one incredible book.
Shortly after the famous mutiny in 1789, nine mutineers with six Tahitian men and 12 women went ashore on Pitcairn Island—a tiny island in the southern Pacific Ocean. They burned the Bounty and established a colony. Things went along all right for a short time. In some respects, it seemed like they were living in a paradise. But some of the mutineers treated the Tahitians disrespectfully and war broke out between them, eventually resulting in the deaths of most of the men on both sides. After that, peace reigned again briefly, until one of the sailors began distilling alcohol from a native plant. Most of the surviving settlers drank excessively. Soon the little colony was plunged into debauchery, vice, and murder. 

Ten years later, only one man—John Adams—survived, surrounded by 10 native women and a bushel of half-breed children. One day this sailor discovered a Bible in an old chest from the Bounty. He began to read it and then teach it to the others. The result was that his own life and, ultimately, the lives of all those on the island were dramatically transformed. In fact, when Pitcairn Island was visited in 1808 by an American whaling ship, the previously crime-consumed colony had become a thriving community with no jail, no whiskey, no laziness, and no crime. 

Today the descendants of this colony still live in a moralistic society on one of the most isolated islands in the world. Can Bible principles really transform a culture from vice and crime to tranquility today? I believe they can. The Word of God draws us away from conformity to the world with all of its trouble and vices. By reading and studying the Bible our minds are renewed; they are transformed to become more and more like the mind of Christ. We find that we have peace in our hearts, conformity to God’s will, and a saving relationship with Him. Now that is real paradise!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And be not conformed to this world: but be ye transformed by the renewing of your mind, that ye may prove what is that good, and acceptable, and perfect, will of God. 
- Romans 12:2
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 14, 2014)

*The Catacombs*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  The Catacombs of Rome are a network of underground chambers and galleries that were used as burial places by the early Christians of the ancient Mediterranean world. During times of persecution, the catacombs became places of refuge because burial places were sacrosanct by Roman law. When churches above ground were destroyed by imperial order, worshipers met in the catacomb chapels. By the 3rd century A.D. Christians had carved 600 miles of tombs in volcanic rock in the area around Rome.
As Christianity gained converts and burials multiplied, the catacombs were expanded into honeycombs of galleries. The soft rock around Rome is perfect for making tunnels. When one level was no longer sufficient, staircases were dug and a second, third, or even fourth level of galleries was excavated below. Archeologists estimate that approximately three million Christians were interred in the catacombs around Rome. 

Romans preferred cremation, but the Christians followed the practice of interring the dead in catacombs. They called them koimeteria, or “sleeping places.” This shows death, for a Christian, was merely sleep before resurrection, a state of temporary unconsciousness. The Bible repeatedly speaks of the dead “sleeping,” such as the kings of Israel and Judah “sleeping with their forefathers” (see 1 Kings 2:10 and 2 Chronicles 21:1 for examples). 

When God created Adam from the dust of the Earth, the Lord breathed life into the first man and he “became a living being” (Genesis 2:7). At death the opposite of this creation takes place. When the breath of man returns to God, the body returns to the Earth and becomes dust again. The person or soul has no conscious existence apart from the body. Nothing in the Bible teaches a “soul” survives as a conscious entity after a person dies. In fact, the Bible says, “The soul who sins shall die” (Ezekiel 18:20). 

When Jesus spoke to His disciples about their friend Lazarus sleeping, the disciples responded, “Lord, if he sleeps he will get well” (John 11:12). Notice the next verse. “However, Jesus spoke of his death, but they thought that He was speaking about taking rest in sleep. Then Jesus said to them plainly, ‘Lazarus is dead’” (verses. 13, 14). And so, when our loved ones die, they rest in their graves or tombs until the second coming of Christ. Wouldn’t it be interesting to be near the catacombs on that day?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
These things said he: and after that he saith unto them, Our friend Lazarus sleepeth; but I go, that I may awake him out of sleep. 
- John 11:11*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 15, 2014)

*The Piggy Bank*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Squirrels gather nuts. Dogs bury bones. Camels store food and water so they can travel across vast deserts. And pigs … well, pigs save nothing. They bury nothing. They store nothing. So why do we save our spare coins in a piggy bank? A little history.
During the Middle Ages, in about the 15th century, metal was very expensive and seldom used for household wares. Instead, dishes and pots were made of cheap orange clay called pygg. Whenever housewives could save an extra coin, they dropped it into one of their clay jars or pots. They called this their pygg bank. Over the next two hundred years, people forgot that “pygg” referred to the earthenware material, but the “piggy bank” retained its name. 

Around the 17th century an unknown potter thought to shape a “pygg” jar to look just like a real “pig.” Of course, the piggy banks appealed to customers and delighted children. But the first piggy banks only had a slot in the top with no access hole in the bottom. Banks and savings institutions would often give piggy banks to children in an attempt to encourage them to save. People would drop their spare coins in the top and then literally break it open when it was full or some emergency arose. That’s where we get the saying “Break the bank.” 

Isaiah says in our Bible text for today that God is the potter and we are the clay. The apostle Paul expands on this idea when he describes the message of the gospel being spread by simple people. “But we have this treasure in earthen vessels that the excellence of the power may be of God and not of us” (2 Corinthians 4:7). In other words, the precious treasure inside is of more value than the container. The piggy bank is not as important as the coins it holds. 

I’m sure looking forward to the day when our earthly bodies will be laid aside, these vessels of clay, and a new heavenly body will be given to us. But something that will not change is the treasure of the gospel in our hearts.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But now, O LORD, thou art our father; we are the clay, and thou our potter; and we all are the work of thy hand. 
- Isaiah 64:8

But we have this treasure in earthen vessels, that the excellency of the power may be of God, and not of us. 
- 2 Corinthians 4:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 16, 2014)

*Rosetta Stone*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Everyone knows the ancient Egyptians possessed great scientific and engineering knowledge. But for more than 1,500 years, the history of this great civilization had remained a baffling secret. Even though Egypt’s history was written everywhere, it remained locked up in a mysterious writing called hieroglyphics. The Egyptians had used hieroglyphics for nearly 3,500 years, but no one in the modern world could decipher the meaning of the strange pictures and symbols. The Arabs who live in Egypt today are not the same race who built the pyramids so even they had no idea how to read the odd writings.
Then in 1799, while helping to extend an old Ottoman fort near Rosetta, a small city near Alexandria, a young French officer named Pierre-Francois Bouchard found an interesting block of black basalt stone. It measured three feet nine inches long, two feet four inches wide, and eleven inches thick. What is now considered a priceless archeological treasure which dates to 196 B.C.—and is said to be the most-visited item in the British Museum—had been used as common building material! On this stone was etched a decree written in three distinct bands of language—Egyptian hieroglyphs, Egyptian demotic, and ancient Greek. Scholars quickly realized that the same message was written in these three languages. 

After years of careful examination a brilliant young scholar and linguist named Jean-Francois Champollion, in 1824, was able to decipher the hieroglyphics by comparing the ancient texts on the Rosetta Stone. Understanding hieroglyphics unlocked the mysteries and history of ancient Egypt. 

The Bible is often compared to a rock that unlocks the plan of salvation. For those willing to listen, it explains the deepest spiritual mysteries and deciphers the real meaning of life. It reveals the Savior of the world and brings hope to millions of people of all nations. Sadly, the Word of God, which is the most priceless treasure we have, is often ignored and unappreciated, as was the Rosetta Stone for so many years. Why not read the Bible today and see what treasures are hidden in its precious pages?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
These words the LORD spake unto all your assembly in the mount out of the midst of the fire, of the cloud, and of the thick darkness, with a great voice: and he added no more. And he wrote them in two tables of stone, and delivered them unto me. 
- Deuteronomy 5:22
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 17, 2014)

*The Last Living Dragon*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Flying dragons are prominent in many legends and stories from around the world. Often there is a kernel of truth in legends, and this appears to be the case with flying dragons. Paleontologists have found amazing fossil evidence all over the globe of giant flying reptiles called pterosaurs, or “winged lizards.” Pterosaurs were flying reptiles, some with a wingspan of around 40 feet. That’s about the size of a small Cessna airplane!
They appear to be the largest flying animals that ever lived on Earth. The biggest of the pterosaurs weighed around 550 pounds. By comparison, the heaviest flying bird alive today, a kori bustard, is only 44 pounds. The bones of a pterosaur were lightly built and hollow to aid with flight. 

Pterosaurs often had necks as long as 10 feet and legs as tall as seven feet. To someone watching from the ground, the long legs trailing behind a flying pterosaur might have looked like a dragon’s pointed tail. Pterosaurs also had large brains and eyes, with a long, thin beak and toothless jaws. 

On their heads were bony crests, which some believe acted as a rudder in flight. Other scientists have surmised that the hollow chambers in the skull could have contained chemicals like the bombardier beetle that sprayed a fiery liquid from their mouths. We can’t tell from the bones, but it is even possible that some of these extinct dragons were red. 

Some of these creatures may have survived the flood. In the 5th century B.C. the Greek historian Herodotus wrote about “winged serpents” living in Arabia. But the Bible tells us that at least one dragon still exists today—the dragon also known as “the Devil and Satan” (Revelation 20:2). While some people believe that the devil is just a religious legend, the Bible makes it quite clear that he not only exists, but seeks to “deceive the whole world” and destroy those “who keep the commandments of God and have the testimony of Jesus Christ” (Revelation 12:9, 17). But the devil is not left unchecked, nor will he prevail. After being bound for a thousand years, he too will become extinct: “The devil, who deceived them, was cast into the lake of fire and brimstone” (Revelation 20:10).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he laid hold on the dragon, that old serpent, which is the Devil, and Satan, and bound him a thousand years, 
- Revelation 20:2
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 18, 2014)

*The Walking Library*

AN AMAZING FACT:  During the days of the Persian Empire the grand vizier was typically the most influential officer in the realm. He was second in authority only to the sultan himself, who often left politics to others so he could indulge in palace pleasures. The grand vizier served much like a prime minister, with complete powers of attorney and was the leader of the imperial council.
In the 10th century, the grand vizier of Persia, Abdul Kassem Ismael, carried his library with him whenever he went on official business. The 117,000-volume collection was carried by 400 camels that had been trained to walk in alphabetical order! This was to simplify locating official documents for the librarians quickly pulling a book for their master. The Bible exalts Jesus Christ as the Grand Ruler of the universe. 

Because of Christ’s willingness to come to this Earth, Paul writes, “Therefore God also has highly exalted Him and given Him the name which is above every name, that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow …” (Philippians 2:9, 10). Much like a giant library, Jesus is not only called “the Alpha and the Omega” (Revelation 1:8), but John tells us regarding the works of Christ, “And there are also many other things that Jesus did, which if they were written one by one, I suppose that even the world itself could not contain the books that would be written” (John 21:25). 

Jesus is called “the Word.” He knew the written Word of God because the library of Scripture pointed to Himself. After His death and resurrection, Jesus appeared to two men walking on the road to Emmaus. They were confused about the recent events in Jerusalem. Christ pointed them to the Bible to encourage their faith. Luke writes, “And beginning at Moses and all the Prophets, He expounded to them in all the Scriptures the things concerning Himself” (Luke 24:27). 

The Bible is like a walking library. Everything in this sacred library points to Jesus’ life and work to save people. No matter which book you pull out and open, it tells of Christ. No matter where you are in the world, you can open the Word of God and find that all of Scripture testifies of Him (John 5:39). And you don’t need 400 camels to carry around this amazing book!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
In the beginning was the Word, and the Word was with God, and the Word was God. 
- John 1:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 19, 2014)

*The Wicked Bible*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Most of us know that the first book ever printed on a printing press was the Bible. But the quality and methods of printing in those early years were very primitive in comparison to today. This led to many printing errors in these early Bibles; although they did not cause any serious theological confusion, some of them were still worth a smile.
That is, until 1631, when King Charles I ordered 1,000 Bibles from an English printer named Robert Barker. Only after the Bibles were delivered did anyone notice a serious mistake. In Exodus 20:14, a very small word was forgotten by the printers—the word “not.” That might seem like a small mistake in a book with over 700,000 words. But Exodus 20:14 happens to be one of the Ten Commandments. This little error changed the seventh commandment to say “Thou shalt commit adultery”! 

This legendary edition became known as the “Wicked Bible.” King Charles was not amused by the infamous printing blunder. He ordered the Bibles recalled and destroyed, took away Barker’s license to print Bibles, and fined him 300 pounds (that was a lifetime of wages in those days). It is believed that only 11 of the original 1,000 Bibles exist today. 

Robert Barker’s mistake was an innocent one; he didn’t intend to tamper with the Ten Commandments. But the Bible tells us that the Beast power would deliberately try to change God’s law. The prophet Daniel wrote, “He shall speak pompous words against the Most High, shall persecute the saints of the Most High, and shall intend to change times and law” (Daniel 7:25). 

But Jesus told us that God’s law cannot be changed, not even “one jot or one tittle.” As a reflection of God’s character, it is unalterable. Whatever happens, God’s law stands solid and immovable.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For verily I say unto you, Till heaven and earth pass, one jot or one tittle shall in no wise pass from the law, till all be fulfilled. Whosoever therefore shall break one of these least commandments, and shall teach men so, he shall be called the least in the kingdom of heaven: but whosoever shall do and teach them, the same shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 
- Matthew 5:18-1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 20, 2014)

*Guarding A Dead Rosebush*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Years ago in the old Russian Empire the ruling czar, Nicholas II, was strolling through his vast palace gardens when he came upon a lonely guard standing at attention in a secluded corner of the great meandering gardens. “What are you guarding?” asked the inquisitive ruler. “To tell you the truth, O Great Sovereign, I have no idea, but the captain of the guard ordered me to this post,” the sentry replied.
Czar Nicholas then summoned the captain and made further inquiries as to what was being guarded. The captain of the guard replied, “O Great Sovereign, there are clear written regulations specifying that a guard was to be assigned to that precise corner at all times and this has been done as long as I can remember.” The curious czar then ordered a search to find out why. 

The palace archives finally yielded the answer. Years before, Catherine the Great had planted a special rose bush in that corner, and she had firmly ordered a sentry to be posted there to guard it so nothing might disturb or damage it. Now, one hundred years later, even though the rose bush had died long before, sentries were still guarding the now barren corner of dirt, even though no one knew why! 

Traditions of faith can be valuable. They may be useful in preserving special experiences or ideals handed down by family or culture. However, we should be careful in what we spend our time guarding! Many religions zealously defend rituals which have lost their meaning. People may faithfully stand by traditions but not know why. 

There is a more serious concern regarding traditions that Jesus warned us about. If a custom should ever stand in conflict with the commandments of God, it should be thrown out. Christ told us that holding such traditions makes “the word of God of no effect” (Mark 7:13). It’s a good idea to reflect on the traditions we keep. Do they conflict with God’s law? If so, we are stepping away from the Bible. It’s like standing guard over a dead bush.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Howbeit in vain do they worship me, teaching for doctrines the commandments of men. For laying aside the commandment of God, ye hold the tradition of men, as the washing of pots and cups: and many other such like things ye do. 
- Mark 7:7-8
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 21, 2014)

*The Giver of Wisdom*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Born of slave parents in Diamond Grove, Missouri, George Washington Carver was rescued from Confederate kidnappers as an infant. He began his education in Newton County in southwest Missouri, where he worked as a farmhand and studied in a one-room schoolhouse. Throughout his formal education, Carver was the only African-American student at each school he attended. An excellent student, he thrived in the educational environment, impressed his teachers, and went on to earn a master’s degree from Iowa State College.
Carver is perhaps to this day the nation’s best known African-American scientist. In the period between 1890 and 1910, the cotton crop had been devastated by the boll weevil. At Tuskegee Institute, Carver had developed his crop rotation method, which alternated nitrate-producing legumes—such as peanuts and peas—with cotton, which depletes the soil of its nutrients. 

Carver advised the cotton farmers to cultivate peanuts. Following Carver’s lead, southern farmers soon began planting peanuts one year and cotton the next. While many of the peanuts were used to feed livestock, large surpluses quickly developed. Carver then invented over 300 different uses for the extra peanuts—from cooking oil to shampoo, from milk to printer’s ink. 

When he discovered that the sweet potato and the pecan also enriched depleted soils, Carver found almost 20 uses for these crops, including making synthetic rubber and material for paving highways. His accomplishments earned him world renown as a plant expert, scientist, and inventor, and he received many honors. 

While some people, such as George Washington Carver, seem to have an extra measure of wisdom, we can all increase our wisdom. The Bible clearly identifies the true source: “For the Lord gives wisdom; from His mouth come knowledge and understanding” (Proverbs 2:6). God wants us to have wisdom. His Word tells us, “If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all liberally and without reproach, and it will be given to him” (James 1:5). 

George Washington Carver had great faith in God and knew Jesus as his Savior. He was also a humble man. Because he understood that all wisdom comes from God, he rightly gave God the credit for all of his skills, talents, and accomplishments.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And there came of all people to hear the wisdom of Solomon, from all kings of the earth, which had heard of his wisdom. 
- 1 Kings 4:34

If any of you lack wisdom, let him ask of God, that giveth to all men liberally, and upbraideth not; and it shall be given him. 
- James 1:5
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 22, 2014)

*The Trojan Horse*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Legend has it that when the Greeks were unable to capture the city of Troy, even after imposing a 10-year siege, they finally resorted to a clever stratagem. The Greek army pretended to sail away and left on the shore a huge, hollow wooden horse as an apparent victory gift. However, the gift was actually filled with several armed warriors!
Sinon, a Greek warrior, is the only volunteer to be “left behind” and become a spy inside Troy. The Greeks pretend to sail away, but plan to come back under the cover of night. Sinon then tells the people of Troy that the horse is a gift to the god Athena to atone for their evil acts against their city. He then persuades the Trojans to bring the horse within the city walls, saying it will mysteriously make Troy invincible. That night Sinon releases the troops hiding in the gigantic horse. After killing the Trojan guards, they open the gates to the waiting Greek soldiers, and Troy is captured and burned. 

There are various accounts of different characters who try to warn the Trojans not to accept the gift horse. A Trojan priest expresses, in Virgil’s famous poetic words, “Beware of Greeks bearing gifts,” but is strangled by the god Poseidon before the townspeople hear and believe his warning.

Modern historians suggest the horse may have originally been a battering ram. Others think an earthquake provided the necessary break down of walls for soldiers to enter the city. Today we think of a “Trojan horse” as any deceptive strategy used to trick people into bringing an enemy into one’s protected space—such as innocently opening a computer file and infecting your hard drive. 

The Trojan horse is a clear illustration for the work of Satan in seeking to deceive people just before Jesus returns. Christ warns us that in the last days “many will come in My name, saying, ‘I am the Christ,’ and will deceive many” (Matthew 24:5). The devil will not try to send false Christs only once or twice. Many deceivers will come. Jesus tells us to be careful. Like Virgil’s famous words, we too should “beware of the devil bearing gifts!”
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And Jesus answered and said unto them, Take heed that no man deceive you. For many shall come in my name, saying, I am Christ; and shall deceive many. 
- Matthew 24:4-5*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 23, 2014)

*A King’s Ransom*
AN AMAZING FACT:  In A.D. 1532, Francisco Pizarro, with around 160 men, entered the heart of the Inca Empire in search of gold. The Conquistadors eventually found their way into the presence of the young Inca king, Atahuallpa. That’s when a Spanish friar, traveling with Pizarro, told the Inca monarch his people must renounce their gods. When Atahuallpa asked them upon what authority they were making this demand, the Catholic friar handed him a Bible. Atahuallpa held the book next to his ear, trying to listen to its pages. At last he asked: “Why doesn’t the book say anything to me?” And he threw it violently to the ground.
The Spanish used this insult as an excuse to attack and massacre the crowds of unarmed people, and the handsome king was arrested. It is, indeed, astonishing to think how a small army like Pizarro’s, with only 62 horsemen and 102 infantry, were able to attack an empire of at least five million people. But they had the latest technology in deadly weapons—guns and mechanical crossbows and horses—that terrified the natives. 

King Atahuallpa, now understanding that the Spanish wanted gold, came up with his plan to free himself. He told Pizarro he would give, for his release, enough gold and silver vessels to fill three large rooms. The Spaniards thought this was impossible, but the gold-hungry Pizarro agreed. So Atahuallpa decreed that his realm be ransacked to fill one room 18-by-22-feet with gold stacked to a height of a little more than eight feet. 

In addition, two equal-sized rooms would be filled with silver! By July of 1533, more than 24 tons of exquisite treasure had been collected, worth at least 267 million dollars at today’s values. The Spaniards did not honor their promise. They kept Atahuallpa imprisoned for another year, using him to control the Inca Empire, and then killed him. 

How sad that the largest ransom ever paid for a man’s freedom was in vain! Sadder still, there are millions of people who have had a king’s ransom paid for their freedom and they choose to remain in prison! It doesn’t have to be this way. Jesus is waiting to release us from the prison of sin. “Therefore if the Son makes you free, you shall be free indeed” (John 8:36). Will you accept this freedom today?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Stand fast therefore in the liberty wherewith Christ hath made us free, and be not entangled again with the yoke of bondage. 
- Galatians 5:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 24, 2014)

*Facts About Israel*

AN AMAZING FACT:  The state of Israel has only 0.8 percent of the world’s population and is the world’s 100th smallest country. Yet they can claim the following amazing accomplishments:
Twenty-four percent of Israel’s workforce holds university degrees and 12 percent hold advanced degrees. That’s the highest ratio for its population in the world.


Aside from the United States, Israel has the largest number of startup companies in the world.


Israel’s economy of $100 billion is larger than all of its immediate neighbors combined.


Israel has the highest average standard of living in the Middle East, even exceeding that of the United Kingdom.


Israel has the world’s second highest number of new books per capita.


Israel has the highest percentage in the world of home computers per capita.


The cell phone was developed in Israel by Motorola.


Israel is the only country in the world that entered the 21st century with a net gain in its number of trees.


With an aerial arsenal of over 250 F-16s, Israel has the largest fleet of fighter aircraft outside of the United States.


Relative to its population, Israel is the largest immigrant-absorbing nation on Earth.


Israel has more museums per capita than any other country in the world.

It would certainly seem that God is blessing this little country! But why then is this unique nation so embattled? What will their end result be as a nation? Christ wept over Jerusalem and foretold their future. God has not rejected individuals of Jewish descent. But the Lord has turned away from Israel as His representative nation. Yet, the tears of Christ, when He wept over Jerusalem, are tears He weeps for you and me if we will not turn to Him.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, thou that killest the prophets, and stonest them which are sent unto thee, how often would I have gathered thy children together, even as a hen gathereth her chickens under her wings, and ye would not! Behold, your house is left unto you desolate. For I say unto you, Ye shall not see me henceforth, till ye shall say, Blessed is he that cometh in the name of the Lord. 
- Matthew 23:37-39*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 27, 2014)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 27, 2014)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 27, 2014)

*Berserkers*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Ancient Norse history speaks in the old sagas of a fearsome class of warriors called Berserkers. According to reports, Berserkers would dress themselves in the skins of bears or wolves to exploit the fear common people had for wild animals.
Before entering battle, Berserkers would whip themselves up into a sort of crazed frenzy, biting their shields and howling like animals, possibly aided by psychoactive drugs. While in this trance-like condition, they were ferocious fighters and seemingly impervious to pain. Swords and knives seemed to have little impact on them. In their rage, Berserkers made formidable enemies; they even attacked the boulders and trees of the forest and it was not uncommon for them to kill their own people during their rampage. Their irrational and violent behavior showed that they were totally out of control. 

It was often said the Berserker seemed to change into bestial form, or at least to assume the ferocious nature of the wolf or bear. One writer reports, “… they went without coats of mail, and acted like mad dogs and wolves.” It is believed the myth of werewolves originates with these wild Norse warriors. And you probably figured out that these enraged Scandinavian fighters gave rise to the English word “berserk” to describe someone who is overcome with an uncontrolled rage. Now here’s a question: If Christians lose their temper and fly off the handle, are they really Christians when they act berserk? 

The Scriptures tell us, “A wise man fears and departs from evil, but a fool rages …” and “He who is slow to anger is better than the mighty, and he who rules his spirit than he who takes a city” (Proverbs 14:16; 16:32). And Peter advises: “… add to your faith virtue, to virtue knowledge, to knowledge self-control …” (2 Peter 1:5-7). 

Self-control is an important part of Christian character. Only by controlling our temper can we reflect Christ to others. If we’re really living for Christ, rather than acting impulsively in response to anger, we will be developing the fruit of His Spirit. “But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, kindness, goodness, faithfulness, gentleness, self-control. Against such there is no law” (Galatians 5:22, 23).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Wherefore, my beloved brethren, let every man be swift to hear, slow to speak, slow to wrath: For the wrath of man worketh not the righteousness of God. 
- James 1:19-20

But the fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith, Meekness, temperance: against such there is no law. 
- Galatians 5:22-23*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 28, 2014)

*Napoleon’s Perfumes*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Josephine de Beauharnais was the first wife of Napoleon Bonaparte and the first empress of the French. She received many love letters from Napoleon, and many of them still exist. Her chateau was known for a magnificent rose garden. She watched over it very carefully and collected roses from around the world. Because she did not produce an heir for the king, Napoleon divorced her, but never forgot her.
The chateau near Paris, long inhabited by Josephine, still exudes the strong odor of musk with which the empress used to douse her person in life. Her favorite essence was the Houbigant musk perfume manufactured in Paris. The castle, now a museum, changed hands many times after Napoleon’s ex-wife died in it in 1814. But no effort of the subsequent owners has ever succeeded in eradicating the strong and penetrating scent which clings to the walls, imprinting the empress’s personality on her residence forever. 

Napoleon was so enamored of the sweet smell of success that he used 54 bottles of cologne a month and carried them with him to his battlefields. Houbigant fragrances could be found in his campaign chest during the years he went out to conquer Europe. One would think that on a windy day the odor would have alerted the enemy of his presence! 

The Bible talks about perfume in reference to the Old Testament sanctuary altar of incense. God gave careful instructions on how to make this fragrant substance using gum resins and spices. The specific recipe was sacred and not to be used for general purposes (see Exodus 30:34-38). This incense was burned morning and evening on the altar that stood in the Holy Place in front of the curtain that separated it from the Most Holy Place. 

This golden altar of incense was seen by John in vision in heaven standing before God. On it an angel burned incense, which was mingled with the prayers of the saints (Revelation 8:3) and represents the ministry of Christ. Like Josephine and Napoleon, it would be well for us to “douse” ourselves every day, not with cologne or perfume, but with the sweet savor of prayer.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And thou shalt make it a perfume, a confection after the art of the apothecary, tempered together, pure and holy: And thou shalt beat some of it very small, and put of it before the testimony in the tabernacle of the congregation, where I will meet with thee: it shall be unto you most holy. 
- Exodus 30:35-36
*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 29, 2014)

*The Left or Right*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Have you ever wondered why in some countries the drivers use the right side of the road and in others—like Great Britain—they use the left? Well, the theory is that in olden days the nobility would ride their horses on the left of the road so their sword hand, usually the right hand, would be on the same side as an oncoming horseman. Naturally, with armed nobility riding around, it made sense for peasants to walk on the right, facing the oncoming traffic. For many years this was the case in the U.K. and Europe.
But remember that during the French revolution many of the aristocrats were executed. Even after the revolution it was a bad idea to be mistaken for nobility. So everyone in France started to travel on the right side of the road. Then along came Napoleon, who carried this practice with him as he conquered large parts of Europe and built the first international road system since the Romans. But because of his defeat at Waterloo, Napoleon never made it to England. Therefore, the U.K. and all its territories continued riding on the left. Today the words “right” and “left” have also come to represent opposite extremes in politics and religion, generally in reference to liberal or conservative views and practices. 

Did you know that the Bible teaches that right and left extremes will come together in the last days to worship the beast and its image? Revelation 13 talks about “small and great, rich and poor, free and slave” receiving a mark of allegiance to the beast. This power will attempt to unite all mankind in a defiant stance against God. When good and evil play out their final struggle, no one will be immune from making a choice one way or the other. Everyone will worship either God or the beast. 

According to Scripture, the confrontation won’t last long. Every person from every nation will be gathered before Christ, “and He will separate them one from another, as a shepherd divides his sheep from the goats” (Matthew 25:32). Great things are in store for the sheep on the right, for they will inherit the kingdom of God (verse 34). I want to be sure I’m at the right hand of Jesus on that day, don’t you?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he shall set the sheep on his right hand, but the goats on the left. 
- Matthew 25:33
*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 5, 2014)

*Abandoned At Sea
*
Posted: 29 Jan 2014 11:00 PM PST

An Amazing Fact: Alexander Selkirk was a quick-tempered, hardened sailor and pirate. In 1703, he joined William Dampier on a privateering expedition, plundering Spanish merchant ships in the Pacific. After a quarrel with the captain over the seaworthiness of their ship, the hotheaded Selkirk demanded to be left ashore on the uninhabited island of Juan Fernandez, 400 miles west of Chile. However, when Selkirk realized that none of the crew would join him, he had a moment of regret and begged the captain to be let on the ship—but the captain refused. So Selkirk was left alone with a few basic supplies: clothes, bedding, flint, a pound of gunpowder, bullets, a hatchet, a knife, a kettle, his navigation tools, and a Bible. What Selkirk thought might be a few days until the next ship came by stretched into nearly four and a half years.


The first months were a difficult adjustment. The nights were terrifying: the bellowing calls of sea lions, tree limbs breaking in the frequent storms, and the hordes of rats gnawing on his feet as he tried to sleep. Selkirk was depressed and even contemplated suicide. He was almost glad to be hungry because it diverted his thoughts. However, in time, Selkirk’s mood improved. 

He kept busy building a hut, catching wild goats to eat, and taming the feral cats (which eventually helped with the rats). In addition to watching for passing ships, Selkirk spent time singing hymns, praying, and reading his Bible. He later remarked that he was a better Christian on the island than ever before, or, as it seems, after. 

In 1709, Selkirk was rescued by another English ship. It was then that he learned the fate of his old crewmates: the ship sank soon after leaving Juan Fernandez, most of the crew was killed, and the rest were captured by the Spanish. 

As the poet John Milton wrote, “Loneliness is the first thing which God’s eye named, not good.” God knew that we would need human companionship and gave us marriage, family, and friendship for that purpose. But during those abandoned-at-sea moments when marriages fail, families misunderstand us, and friends desert us, we can find the Companion that Selkirk found—the One who promises “I will not leave you nor forsake you” (Joshua 1:5).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the LORD God said, It is not good that the man should be alone; I will make him an help meet for him. 
- Genesis 2:18*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 5, 2014)

*The Love Apple*

Posted: 31 Jan 2014 11:00 PM PST

An Amazing Fact: In 1820, a crowd of curious people gathered around the county courthouse in Salem, New Jersey. The county fair was in progress, and they jostled one another in eager anticipation, for they were about to witness a daring feat. Soon a man appeared on the steps, holding in one hand a piece of poisonous fruit that had been part of the fair’s decorations. As he held it up for them to see, members of the crowd whispered excitedly to one another. “Is he really going to eat it?” some asked in disbelief.


The man was Colonel Robert Gibbon Johnson, and the fruit was a tomato. Returning Spanish conquistadors brought the first tomato seeds from Peru to Italy. Upon arrival, the Italians believed the heart-shaped tomato was an aphrodisiac—thus tomato in Italian, poma amoris, means “love apple.” Love apples were often tokens of courtship. Young men gave them to their girlfriends, who would wear the seeds in sachets around their necks. The fruit was admired for its beauty, but because of its relation to deadly nightshade the tomato was regarded as poison by Americans and no one would dream of eating it. 

The crowd gasped in horror as Colonel Johnson deliberately placed the tomato in his mouth and ate it with apparent relish. They waited breathlessly, expecting soon to see him collapse, writhing in dying agony, on the courthouse steps. But nothing happened. Instead, praising the color and texture, he ate a second tomato, explaining that tomatoes were delicious either cooked or raw. He then invited the onlookers to join him in his meal, and a few of the braver ones went forward. Soon they too were relishing the tomatoes’ flavor. 

The news rapidly spread, and eventually tomatoes became a widely accepted article of diet, providing a primary source of minerals and vitamins A and C. Today the United States grows about 9 million metric tons of tomatoes yearly and there are more varieties of tomatoes sold than of any other fruit. 

The Bible teaches that the devil is a master of deception in convincing people to fear what is good and eat what is bad. But once we taste the goodness of the Lord and learn to trust in Him, He will help us discern between what is bad and what is good. He will be our Guide.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
O taste and see that the LORD is good: blessed is the man that trusteth in him. 
- Psalms 34:8
*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 5, 2014)

*Medicine Tree*

Posted: 01 Feb 2014 11:00 PM PST

An Amazing Fact: Deadly malaria fevers have been killing people since the beginning of written history, but it wasn’t until the middle of the 17th century that an effective treatment was discovered. Jesuit missionaries in Peru noticed the success of the Quechua Indians in treating malaria with a tea made from the bark of a local tree. While no one knows for sure how the Indians learned this remedy, there is a plausible legend which supplies an account.


The tale starts with an Indian lost in the Peruvian jungle and burning with fever from malaria. He stumbled upon a pool of water and threw himself down at the edge to satisfy his thirst. One gulp of the bitter water told him that it had been tainted by the bark of the quina-quina tree, which the locals assumed was poisonous. Much to the man’s surprise, he did not die but felt his strength returning. He eventually found his way back to his own village, where he made a full recovery. 

He told everybody about the pool and the taste of the quina-quina bark, and the quinine tonic water treatment was born. In 1742, the tree was renamed cinchona by a Swedish botanist in honor of the Countess of Chinchon, who may have been the first European to use an extract of the bark to treat her malaria. Quinine was still the preferred treatment for malaria until the 1940s, and it is still used in certain regions of the world because of its low cost. Quinine has also been used to treat arthritis and lupus. 

The Bible speaks of another tree that has healing properties: the tree of life. This tree, which has two trunks, one on either side of the river of life, bears 12 different kinds of fruit. Poetically, Revelation tells us that its leaves are for healing the nations. In other words, all that divides us here on Earth will be healed as people from all nations of the world gather under its branches.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
In the midst of the street of it, and on either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare twelve manner of fruits, and yielded her fruit every month: and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. 
- Revelation 22:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 5, 2014)

*AF Daily Devotional - Sleepwalking Christians*

An Amazing Fact: Sleepwalking, also known as somnambulism, is a troubling condition where individuals, mostly children, arise in a state of low consciousness and perform various activities normally performed while awake. These activities can be as harmless as sitting up in bed, walking to the bathroom, and cleaning, or as hazardous as driving, starting fires, walking in traffic, or cooking. The person’s eyes might be open but have a glassy “look right through you” expression. These sleepwalking episodes can last as little as 30 seconds or as long as 30 minutes.


Sleepwalking, also known as somnambulism, is a troubling condition where individuals, mostly children, arise in a state of low consciousness and perform various activities normally performed while awake. These activities can be as harmless as sitting up in bed, walking to the bathroom, and cleaning, or as hazardous as driving, starting fires, walking in traffic, or cooking. The person’s eyes might be open but have a glassy “look right through you” expression. These sleepwalking episodes can last as little as 30 seconds or as long as 30 minutes. 

In 2005, a 34-year-old computer expert was reportedly caught sleepwalking by his wife. He was mowing the lawn at 2 a.m. … naked. Rebekah Armstrong was awakened by a noise coming from the garden. When she realized her husband, Ian, was not in bed she went downstairs and looked outside to see what was happening. Rebekah found Ian was mowing the lawn in his birthday tuxedo. She was afraid to wake him up because she had heard it could be dangerous to disturb someone in a sleepwalking trance. So she just unplugged the electric mower, went back to bed and let him go through the motions. Later Ian came wandering back to bed. In the morning he didn’t believe Rebekah when she told him what he’d been up to. “It wasn’t until I told him to look at the soles of his feet that he finally believed me—they were filthy.” 

Is it possible to be a sleepwalking Christian? I don’t mean physically getting out of bed and walking around in a state of unconsciousness. Can Christians be spiritually asleep, walking through life in a low state of awareness about the things of God? Absolutely! Jesus’ parable of the ten virgins describes a group (representing the church) who were awaiting the coming of the bridegroom (Jesus). Notice, “But while the bridegroom was delayed, they all slumbered and slept” (Matthew 25:5). 

Do you know what divides these sleeping saints into two different groups? Half of them, though slumbering, still had made preparations for the coming of the bridegroom. When the midnight cry was heard, part of the group had extra oil (representing the Holy Spirit) and were immediately ready to follow the wedding party. Are you making necessary 
preparations for Jesus’ soon coming?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And that, knowing the time, that now it is high time to awake out of sleep: for now is our salvation nearer than when we believed. 
- Romans 13:11
*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 5, 2014)

*
Flex Your Muscles*

Posted: 03 Feb 2014 11:00 PM PST

An Amazing Fact: Eugen Sandow, a Prussian man born in 1867, is known as “the father of modern bodybuilding.” Besides performing feats of strength with barbells, Sandow was one of the first individuals to develop his muscles to exact proportions. He greatly admired the classical Greek and Roman statues. When he visited museums containing these statues, he would carefully measure them. He then used these figures to build his physique to the same proportions, which he considered the “Grecian ideal.” Eventually, more people became interested in bodybuilding, and Sandow later created a gym and shared his knowledge on how to develop muscles. He is credited with initiating and popularizing the fitness craze that continues to this day.


Sandow’s strength and muscles were only moderate compared to those of modern body builders. Take, for example, Isaac Nesser, who holds the record for the largest naturally obtained muscular chest and arms. His chest measures 74 inches around and his arms bulge at 29 inches in circumference. He has bench pressed as much as 820 pounds 
and curls barbells up to 315 pounds. 

This is impressive, but a small feat compared with the exploits of Samson. According to the Bible, he was the strongest man who ever lived, and he killed thousands of the enemies of his people. When he was tied up with new rope, he simply broke free. Another time he picked up the gates of a city and carried them to the top of a hill. He even killed a lion with his bare hands! How many people do you know who could do that? Can you imagine the size of Samson’s muscles? Yet, when it came to spiritual muscle, for most of his life Samson was a real wimp, chasing 
after heathen women and making other disastrous moral choices. 

The Scriptures tell us that God is the one who gives us strength, both physical and spiritual. “The Lord will give strength to His people …” (Psalm 29:11). “The Lord is my strength and my shield …” (Psalm 28:7). “It is God who arms me with strength …” (Psalm 18:32). 

God strengthens our spiritual muscle through regular prayer and Bible study, through trusting His promises and sharing His goodness with others. And like Sandow with his statues, we have an “ideal”—Jesus—and He will empower us to be like Him.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
He giveth power to the faint; and to them that have no might he increaseth strength. 
- Isaiah 40:29*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 5, 2014)

Sleep Deprivation

An Amazing Fact: Did you know that one hour of sleep deprivation increases the number of highway accidents by 8 percent and an hour of extra sleep decreases them by 8 percent? It’s true, and studies have shown that it happens every year during the daylight saving time changes.

Getting a good night’s rest is nothing to snore at. Your efficiency driving after you have been awake for 18 hours is the same as driving after you have had two alcoholic drinks. When you have been awake for 24 hours your driving efficiency is equivalent to driving under the influence of 4-6 drinks! 

Are Americans sleeping less than their great-grandparents? Yes. An estimated 60 million Americans have trouble sleeping. Today, because of artificial lights, TV, the Internet, and the caffeine craze, people are sleeping about one hour less than their great-grandparents did. This figure might not be startling in itself—but considering that proper sleep is one of the most important elements in the process of healing, America is also in for a disease-ridden wake up call. 

So what's wrong with a little caffeine to keep you awake? The hormone adenosine induces relaxation to help us sleep, but caffeine blocks the communication between adenosine and the brain, keeping you “awake” and shutting off the body’s defense against exhaustion-related injury. Alcohol also robs the body of deep sleep. Tobacco users miss out on deeper sleep due to nicotine withdrawal during the night. And antidepressants (even sleeping pills) can also decrease levels of REM sleep, a type of sleep that keeps your mind healthy. 

Optimum performance comes with nine hours of sleep each night. Sending your kids to bed early is no longer a “because I said so” event. According to one study, school-age children who had less than nine hours of sleep had dramatically higher rates of obesity and increased temperament issues. And those going to bed after 9 p.m. were the most at risk for developing these complications. 

Getting enough sleep is important when it comes to performance, but Jesus said there is a time to stay awake at any cost. Paul explains, “Therefore let us cast off the works of darkness, and let us put on the armor of light. Let 
us walk properly, as in the day, not in revelry and drunkenness” (Romans 13:13, 14). When we properly get our rest, physically and spiritually in Christ, we will be able to function with clear minds. 


*
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And that, knowing the time, that now it is high time to awake out of sleep: for now is our salvation nearer than when we believed. 
- Romans 13:11*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 5, 2014)

*Mr. Unforgettable*

AN AMAZING FACT:  When Kim Peek was born in 1951, his parents knew he was different. He had an enlarged head, and tests revealed that his left and right brain hemispheres were not separated like most people, forming a great single “data storage” area. Kim’s motor skills and physical development proved slow, and he did not walk until age four. But early on his parents noticed other remarkable abilities. By 20 months Kim was able to memorize every book that was read to him. By age three Kim was reading the dictionary. Since that time until his death in 2009, Kim had read and could clearly recall over 12,000 books!
Peek was called a “mega-savant” because his photographic memory made him a virtual genius in about 15 different subjects. Known as “Kimputer” to many, his vast knowledge included: world and American history, British monarchs, Bible history, geography (he was acquainted with all main roads and highways in the U.S. and Canada), professional sports statistics (for baseball, basketball, football, Kentucky Derby winners, etc.), the history of the space program, movies and music themes, the complete works of Shakespeare, telephone area codes, major zip codes, and all TV stations and their markets. He could identify most classical music compositions and tell the date the music was written and the composer’s birth date and place of birth and death. He especially enjoyed calendar calculations. If you told him your birth date, he would tell you the day of the week you were born and what the day of the week will be when you turn 65 so you can retire. 

Kim struggled with simple tasks like dressing and shaving himself or finding the silverware drawer at home. Still, it was his encyclopedic memory that became the inspiration for the 1988 Oscar-winning movie Rain Man, portrayed by Dustin Hoffman. In his later life, when home in Utah, Kim spent afternoons at the Salt Lake City Public Library poring 
over books, even memorizing phone books. It only took him about eight seconds to read an average page and he read two pages at a time—one with his left eye the other with his right. 

If you had a photographic memory, what would you want to remember? King David provides the perfect answer in today’s Bible text. What could be more important than to keep in mind all of God’s law. David also wrote: “Your word I have hidden in my heart, that I might not sin against You” (Psalm 119:11).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I will never forget thy precepts: for with them thou hast quickened me. 
- Psalms 119:93*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 8, 2014)

*The Human Touch*

AN AMAZING FACT:  In 1915, Dr. Henry D. Chapin reported that in infant-care homes throughout the U.S. nearly every child under two years died. The mortality rate was almost 100 percent. Knowing the babies were given adequate nourishment and cleanliness, he wondered what the problem was. He then discovered the policy at the time was “no coddling of the babies was allowed.” The babies died from lack of touch.
During WWII, an orphanage in London was a warehouse for a wave of unwanted babies. Children there were only given essential care like clothing, food, and shelter. It was all they could do just to attend to the many physical needs that were obvious. At this particular orphanage, the mortality rate was high. Fifty percent of all babies that came in died within a year and a half of their arrival. They simply did not know then, what we know today, about the importance of human touch and the role it plays in the physical, as well as emotional, well-being of babies. 

Someone came up with the idea of touching the babies more, not just when they were fed or clothed. All workers, from the janitor to the director, were ordered to reach down and stroke or gently touch every baby they passed in the course of their day. They were not required to pick them up or spend any significant amount of time being physical. 
They just had to touch. The results of this new mandate were astonishing. Within two years, the mortality rate of infants brought to the orphanage dropped from 50 percent to 15 percent. 

The 13th-century historian Salimbene described an experiment made by the German emperor Frederick II, who wanted to know what language children would speak if raised without hearing any words at all. Babies were taken from their mothers and raised in isolation. The result was that they all died. Salimbene wrote in 1248, “They could not live without caressing.” Nor can anyone else. Human babies definitely need tender loving care to survive. Untouched adults may not die physically, but they will experience emotional and social atrophy. 

Could this be why everywhere Jesus went He touched people? Whether He was blessing children or healing a leper, Jesus made it a point to reach out and lovingly touch people. Who will you bless today with your touch of Christian love?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And Jesus, moved with compassion, put forth his hand, and touched him, and saith unto him, I will; be thou clean. 
- Mark 1:41*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 13, 2014)

*
Healing Prayer*

An Amazing Fact: Did you know that nearly 80 percent of Americans believe spiritual faith and prayer can help people recover from illness or injury? In a survey of 269 doctors in the American Academy of Family Physicians, 99 percent said religious beliefs can contribute to healing. When asked about personal experiences, 63 percent said God had intervened to improve their own medical conditions.


“Many Americans rely on prayer and spirituality for the benefit of health,” said Stephen E. Straus, MD, former director of the National Center for Complementary and Alternative Medicine (NCCAM) at the National Institutes of Health (NIH). Indeed, a 2004 survey of more than 31,000 adults conducted by researchers at the National Center for Health 
Statistics and NCCAM found that prayer was the most commonly used practice among all the approaches mentioned in the survey. 

In one study in the American Journal of Health Promotion (May-June 2005) it was discovered that people who pray have more favorable health-related behaviors, have less preventive care visits, and are more satisfied with the services of their medical care. About 47 percent of the subjects in this study prayed for their health and 90 percent believed that prayer improved their health. 

So compelling is the evidence for the “faith factor” that even prestigious medical journals like the Archives of Internal Medicine have developed spiritual questionnaires to assess a patient’s level of trust in God. Science indeed has recognized what every person of faith has known intuitively for centuries—trusting God can be very beneficial to your health! 

Paul encourages the Philippian believers to pray about everything. What is the result? “And the peace of God, which surpasses all understanding [expectations] will guard your hearts and minds through Christ Jesus” (Philippians 4:7). James actually gives us clear instructions on praying for the sick. “Is anyone among you sick? Let him call for the elders of the church, and let them pray over him, anointing him with oil in the name of the Lord. And the prayer of faith will save the sick, and the Lord will raise him up” (James 5:14, 15). 

Sometimes God chooses to miraculously heal our bodies, but what is assured is that our sins will be forgiven and we will enjoy everlasting life. We are safe in God’s hands when we pray.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Whereas ye know not what shall be on the morrow. For what is your life? It is even a vapour, that appeareth for a little time, and then vanisheth away. 
- James 4:14*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 13, 2014)

*Water Gives Life*

An Amazing Fact: About 100 years ago, a pile of bones was found on a sand dune in Saudi Arabia. Evidently, a man had died while lost in the desert. In one of the pockets of his tattered clothes was a scribbled note that read, “Dying of thirst. I cannot go on any longer.” The lost soul had apparently assembled a small makeshift shelter there and, without water, sat down to die. Tragically, his remains were found right across a sand dune from a lush oasis—he died from thirst only a few hundred yards from artesian springs. Millions today are slowly dying from dehydration simply because they do not drink enough water.


About 83 percent of your blood is water. If that ratio drops just 5 percent, you will no longer be able to see. Another 10 percent and you will be unable to hear. A 12 percent reduction leads to your blood thickening, making it impossible for your heart to pump, which leads to death. On the other hand, a camel can lose 40 percent of the water content in its blood and do just fine! 

Drinking other beverages (fruit juice, coffee, tea, etc.) does not provide the same health benefits as plain water. In fact, research has shown that women who consumed large quantities of non-water beverages increased their risk of a fatal heart attack by two-and-a-half times. The same study showed that men increased their risk by 50 percent! 

Unless you are proactive in your daily intake of water, dehydration could become a way of life. It is little wonder that 75 percent of Americans are chronically dehydrated. In 37 percent the thirst sensation is so impaired it is mistaken for feelings of hunger. But you can do too much of a good thing. Drinking too much water is rare, but it can happen. Forcing yourself to drink massive amounts of water can cause low blood sodium levels and lead to brain swelling and even death. 

Water is so important that Jesus used it as an illustration of Himself. When talking to the Samaritan woman at the well, Christ compared the message of salvation He brings with life-giving water. He added, “But the water that I shall give him will become in him a fountain of water springing up into everlasting life” (John 4:14). Every time you drink a 
glass of water, remember that Jesus is the ultimate thirst quencher!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Jesus answered and said unto her, Whosoever drinketh of this water shall thirst again: 
- John 4:13
*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 13, 2014)

*Flipped Over Breakfast*

An Amazing Fact: Many people love to eat pancakes for breakfast. Did you know one of the tallest (it keeps growing!) stacks of pancakes on record is 29.5 inches high set by chefs Sean McGinlay and Natalie King of Glagow’s Hilton Grosvenor Hotel. It contained 672 pancakes made with 100 eggs, 17 pints of milk, 11 pounds of flour, and 6.6 pounds of butter. But if you think that’s big, the largest pancake made weighed three tons! The Co-operative Union Ltd of Manchester, England, created a pancake measuring 49 feet, 2.55 inches in diameter on August 13, 1994. It contained an estimated two million calories!


The most pancakes ever made by an individual in one hour is 956 and goes to Steve Hamilton of Indiana. He claims to have flipped over 34 million pancakes in his lifetime. If they were laid end to end they would stretch from Los Angeles to Springfield, Illinois. And the most pancakes made in eight hours by a group of 300 volunteer cooks is 76,382. Thirty-eight griddles were used to cook almost 6,000 pounds of batter. People who ate them up used about 136 gallons of maple syrup and 365 pounds of butter. There is actually no official record for the number of pancakes 
people have eaten at one sitting since the Guinness Book of World Records tends to track things that people don’t normally enjoy eating in large quantities (like garlic cloves or onions). Some say the unofficial record is 72. (I like pancakes, but that is going just a little too far!) 

Obviously, overeating pancakes for breakfast is not good for your health. But, did you know that skipping breakfast could be deadly? In one study, skipping breakfast was linked to an increased risk of premature death. By far, the best meal to skip, or at least minimize, is dinner. Another study reported better weight loss, improvement in diabetic 
conditions, and increased thyroid efficiency among a group of 595 people who consumed their last meal of the day by 3:00 p.m. 

Wise eating can make a difference in your body and spirit. Daniel knew this when he turned away from eating the rich foods offered to him in Babylon. He challenged the steward overseeing him and his friends to let them only eat simple food. The result? “And at the end of ten days their features appeared better and fatter in the flesh than all the young 
men who ate the portion of the king’s delicacies” (Daniel 1:15). So, eat a healthy breakfast and enjoy better health!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But Daniel purposed in his heart that he would not defile himself with the portion of the king's meat, nor with the wine which he drank: therefore he requested of the prince of the eunuchs that he might not defile himself. 
- Daniel 1:8*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 17, 2014)

*Natural Superglue*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Sandcastle worms live along the shallow seas off the California coast that stretches from Baja, California in the south to Sonoma County in the north. These tiny sea creatures are also known as honeycomb worms because they build clusters of tube-shaped homes in colonies. The micro-cities are situated in places where wave action will swirl up tiny pieces of sand and broken bits of sea shells. The feathery worms catch these particles and then, like miniature masons, cement them one grain at a time to the tube opening. To enable them to do this, God has created these little creatures with the perfect formula for producing a sturdy underwater adhesive. After catching a grain of sand, the worm will secrete two little dabs of glue onto the particle, then stick it onto the end of the tube. It holds it there for about 25 seconds, wiggling it a little to see if the glue is set, and then it lets go. This amazing glue is designed to set up and harden within 30 seconds after the worm secretes it.
One grain of sand at a time these clever creatures build big, reef-like colonies that look like stacks of organ pipes. Now, after years of studying the sandcastle worm, scientists from the University of Utah have succeeded in duplicating their miraculous adhesive and invented underwater super glue. Doctors have long sought a medical adhesive to repair moist bones shattered in accidents or battlefield injuries. The traditional method of repairing shattered bones is to use mechanical connectors like wires, pins, nails, and screws for support until they grow together and can bear weight. Up until now there has never been glue that would work in the wet environment of the body during surgery. The 
new glue will help doctors repair bone. After the bone regrows, the non-toxic glue dissolves. 

Did you know the Bible speaks of a super glue that will keep families together? “Therefore a man shall leave his father and mother and be joined to his wife, and they shall become one flesh” (Genesis 2:24). The Bible word “join” comes from the Hebrew word “daw-bak,” which means “cling” or “adhere”—in other words, glue! God’s super glue is what we 
need to build homes that will last for eternity
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But take diligent heed to do the commandment and the law, which Moses the servant of the LORD charged you, to love the LORD your God, and to walk in all his ways, and to keep his commandments, and to cleave unto him, and to serve him with all your heart and with all your soul. 
- Joshua 22:5
*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 22, 2014)

*
Bulletproof Washington*

An Amazing Fact: On July 9, 1755, during the French and Indian War, a force of 1,500 British soldiers was ambushed in the open by a small force of French and American Indian fighters shooting from the woods. The British soldiers—trained for European war—made easy targets standing shoulder to shoulder in their bright red uniforms. And their officers were even more exposed on horseback, high above the men on the ground, making perfect targets. The slaughter continued for two hours as nearly 70 percent of the British soldiers were cut down.


One by one, the chief’s marksmen shot the British officers from their horses until only one remained. Amazingly, round after round was aimed at this one man. Twice the young lieutenant’s horse was shot out from under him. Twice he grabbed another horse. Ten, fifteen, twenty rounds were fired by the sharpshooters. Still, the officer remained unhurt. The native warriors stared in disbelief. Their rifles seldom missed. The chief realized that a mighty power must be shielding this man and commanded, “Stop firing! This one is under the special protection of the Great Spirit.” 

Eventually the lieutenant colonel gathered the remaining British troops and led them to safety. That evening, as the last of the wounded were being cared for, the officer noticed an odd tear in his coat. It was a bullet hole! He rolled up his sleeve and looked at his arm directly under the hole. There was no mark on his skin. Amazed, he took off his coat and found three more holes where bullets had passed through his coat but stopped before they reached his body. Nine days after the battle, the young lieutenant colonel wrote his brother: “By the all-powerful dispensations of Providence I have been protected beyond all human probability or expectation; for I had four bullets through my coat, and two horses shot under me yet escaped unhurt, although death was leveling my companions on every side!” 

The 23-year-old officer went on to become the commander in chief of the Continental Army and the first president of the United States. During the years that followed in his long career, this man, George Washington, was never once wounded in battle. Washington also escaped flying bullets on four other occasions and survived contracting diphtheria, malaria, smallpox, and tuberculosis.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
A thousand shall fall at thy side, and ten thousand at thy right hand; but it shall not come nigh thee. 
- Psalms 91:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 22, 2014)

Glowing Humans

An Amazing Fact: Did you know that as you are reading this right now you are glowing? That’s right; it has recently been discovered that human bodies emit a visible light in extremely small quantities at levels that rise and fall through the day.


Research has shown that this light is about 1,000 times fainter than the levels we can see with our naked eyes. In fact, virtually all living creatures emit varying amounts of weak light, which is thought to be a byproduct of biochemical reactions involving free radicals. This light is different from the red glow of body heat captured by infrared cameras. In fact, infrared cameras show some of the hottest body parts give off very little light. 

To learn more about this light, scientists in Japan used extremely sensitive cameras capable of detecting a single photon, the smallest unit of light. For three days, five healthy young men were placed bare-chested in front of the cameras. They sat in perfectly dark, light-proof rooms for 20 minutes every three hours from 10 a.m. to 10 p.m. The researchers found the body glow of the men rose and fell over the day, with its lowest point at 10 a.m. and its peak at 4 p.m. 

The findings suggest these light emissions are linked to our fluctuating metabolic rhythms. Since this faint light is linked with metabolism, these findings suggest that in the future special cameras that can spot a person’s light emissions may help identify medical conditions. It was also discovered that our faces glow more than the rest of the body, possibly because facial circulation is more dense and closer to the surface. 

Did you know the Bible also speaks about a man with a glowing face? It says that when Moses came down from the mountain after speaking with God, “the skin of his face shone” (Exodus 34:30). 

Spend time with God and you will emit a spiritual glow. With His help we can become lights in the darkness, reflecting the “true Light which gives light to every man coming into the world” (John 1:9).

KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Ye are the light of the world. A city that is set on an hill cannot be hid. Neither do men light a candle, and put it under a bushel, but on a candlestick; and it giveth light unto all that are in the house. Let your light so shine before men, that they may see your good works, and glorify your Father which is in heaven. 
- Matthew 5:14-16


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 22, 2014)

*
The Crowbar Case*

An Amazing Fact: On September 13, 1848, a 25-year-old railroad foreman in Vermont, named Phineas P. Gage, was packing explosive powder in a hole with an iron rod. Unfortunately, someone forgot to put the sand in the hole over the powder. A spark flew and there was a powerful blast. The 13-pound tamping iron, over one inch thick and three feet long, was propelled with the force of a bullet, through Gage’s head. It entered under his left cheekbone, went through his brain, and then out the top of his head. Amazingly, this traumatic accident did not kill Phineas. In fact, he regained his physical strength and lived for another 13 years. He seemed mentally sound; he could speak and do physical tasks just as well, and his memory seemed unimpaired. But friends and family knew he was no longer the same man. 


Before the accident he was a well-loved, responsible worker. He was known by all as a pious, reverent, and dependable man with high morals. But after the accident Phineas experienced a major moral decline. He became very short-tempered, rude, foul-mouthed, and lost all respect for spiritual things. It seemed as though all of his ethical filters had been turned off. As a result he had difficulty keeping jobs. Around 1850 he spent about a year as a sideshow attraction with P. T. Barnum’s New York museum, putting his injury and the tamping iron on display. Gage kept the iron rod throughout his life as a souvenir and even had it buried with him in death. In medical circles, his story became known as the “crowbar case.” 

In 1867 his skull and the original rod that pierced it were exhumed. Both became part of the exhibition at the Harvard Medical School Museum in Boston, where it remains today. Phineas’ traumatic accident cost him his personality, his moral standards, and his commitment to loved ones. Researchers have concluded that he had lost an important 
part of his brain called the “frontal lobe.” The frontal lobe, behind the forehead, is the largest section of the brain and is responsible for moral reasoning, judgment, social behavior, and most of all, spirituality. 

It is interesting that in the book of Revelation, the enemy of God, the beast, seeks to place a mark on the foreheads of all, while the 144,000 have God’s name “written on their foreheads” (Revelation 14:1). Which mark represents the controlling force in your life? 

What a powerful example of our Bible text for today!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he causeth all, both small and great, rich and poor, free and bond, to receive a mark in their right hand, or in their foreheads: 
- Revelation 13:16*


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 22, 2014)

Our scriptures tell us that spirituality comes from the heart, not the brain.  He had allowed himself to go down into depression.  Surely, he suffered some brain damage, but belief in G-d is not cerebral, aside from perception and reasoning.  If it were, none of us would need the bible and a commitment to serve Him.  It would be automatic.   Just reading the scriptures, one could not use reason because it is a most unreasonable accounting of mankind, the universe and our relationship with G-d.  Faith comes differently, not through intellect and every person has this heart knowledge to either accept or reject the King of the Universe.  Imho, it's through reason that people often do reject Him.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 24, 2014)

*The Blessing of Water*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Have you heard these water statistics? 1. By some estimates, about 75 percent of people in the U.S. are “chronically dehydrated.” 2. Perhaps one-third of people in the U.S. have a sensation of thirst so weak that it’s often mistaken for hunger. Maybe this is why one study revealed that a glass of water will shut down nighttime hunger pangs for most people. 3. Even a small amount of dehydration can slow a person’s metabolism down. For this reason, lack of water is the primary cause of fatigue during the day. 4. A 2 percent drop in body water can cause fuzzy short-term memory, difficulty with basic math, and trouble focusing on a computer screen or on a printed page (by the time a person feels thirsty, the body has already lost about 1 percent of its water volume). 5. Drinking sufficient water every day decreases the risk of colon cancer, bladder cancer, and very possibly other cancers. The American Cancer Society recommends drinking at least 8 cups of liquid a day.
It’s obvious that proper water intake can eliminate or ease a whole host of common health problems. This shouldn’t be surprising, since our bodies are up to 75 percent water. Water plays a role in almost every body function, carrying nutrients and oxygen to every cell, helping us to breathe, cushioning and protecting our vital organs and joints, converting food into energy, and removing waste. 

While water is the cure for physical dehydration, the Bible teaches that living water will save us from spiritual dehydration! When Jesus met the Samaritan woman at Jacob’s well, He asked her for a drink. When she tried to change the subject, He offered her “living water” (John 4:10). It all sounded good to the woman who asked about the source of such water. 

Jesus told her, “Whoever drinks of this water will thirst again, but whoever drinks of the water that I shall give him will never thirst. But the water that I shall give him will become in him a fountain of water springing up into everlasting life” (verses 13, 14). 

If you’re thirsty today, He invites you to come to Him and drink.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For the Lamb which is in the midst of the throne shall feed them, and shall lead them unto living fountains of waters: and God shall wipe away all tears from their eyes. 
- Revelation 7:17*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 24, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Our scriptures tell us that spirituality comes from the heart, not the brain.  He had allowed himself to go down into depression.  Surely, he suffered some brain damage, but belief in G-d is not cerebral, aside from perception and reasoning.  If it were, none of us would need the bible and a commitment to serve Him.  It would be automatic.   Just reading the scriptures, one could not use reason because it is a most unreasonable accounting of mankind, the universe and our relationship with G-d.  Faith comes differently, not through intellect and every person has this heart knowledge to either accept or reject the King of the Universe.  Imho, it's through reason that people often do reject Him.




JaneBond007
Honestly,  the word says Jeremiah 17:9 The heart is deceitful above all things, and desperately wicked: who can know it? whereas, the brain holds our understanding. The Mark of the Beast and the Seal of God are both on the forehead. One is placed, the other written, The forehead - because we follow what we believe, the hand for the beast because of actively participate in what is believe and do and encourage others.  Though for the beast it could be one or the other or both.   Our hearts are deceitful and not to be trusted, but the brain holds our understanding.  In this post I  believed that whatever the man was doing before he was struck down was sealed with God. He cannot be held accountable for his actions if his brain was damaged. But God is the final judge and only he can say whether that man would be saved or not.  I do not know if it was this man decision to leave God or his injury led him to be open to whatever.  It is the same with the Elderly, especially those with dementia who lived a full life in the service of God, I guess it depends on the person. 

I am not disagreeing with all your points, just some I have different views on. 
 You view the bible as unreasonable accounting of mankind.  Why??


----------



## JaneBond007 (Feb 24, 2014)

Remember, there are various levels of meaning, esp. in allegory. That scripture is not referring to how one comes to  belief in  G-d and His Son.  If we used intellect/reason, every man would believe it, except for mentally disabled and they are some of the most sincere believers in G-d on the planet (in whichever belief system they are born into).  As far as the guy with dementia, I'm not judging him at all.  His illness and/or condition has presented itself in a certain way but one could not biblically say that his belief rests in his frontal lobe.  He could be suffering depression.  The soul is part of our intellect/our spirit...however, it's not only our mind.  I don't judge anybody because I know that none of us are saved ...until they make it into heaven.  That's after death.  lol  In other words, I ain't saved.

As for the biblical accounting of man, it's like a fairytale that looks incredibly ridiculous.  How could one use his intellect and knowledge of the observable world and come to the conclusion that a virgin gave birth to a child, or that he rose again?    That we eat His actual body and drink His blood via a gold cup every mass (transubstantiated)?  A burning bush talked to Moses?  G-d held back the armies from ensuing by fire and then opened up the sea by drying it out for a short while?  Yeah, sure.    Intellect ain't gonna cut that at  all.  Even the existence of G-d.  One might conclude that there are way too many coincidences with design as it turned out to say it wasn't just by Big Bang chance but a directed Big Bang (random became quite ordered and looks like it were designed).  Not through intellect, not through man's wisdom, but through the miraculous gift of faith that takes the ridiculous and makes it truth in the believer.


----------



## momi (Feb 24, 2014)

worry wrong post


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 25, 2014)

*Xeroderma Pigmentosum*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Long before the initials “XP” were chosen as the name for a Microsoft operating system, XP was short for a very rare incurable skin disease, found mostly among children, called Xeroderma Pigmentosum. The nature of the incurable malady prevents skin cells from repairing once they have become sun-damaged. In healthy people, our skin and eye surfaces are always healing and repairing themselves from the damage resulting from normal exposure to sunlight. But not so for those who suffer with XP. Only about one in one million children are affected by this life-threatening disease, but due to their extremely severe sensitivity to UV rays, those afflicted by XP are 1,000 times more likely to develop skin cancers or lose their sight than healthy children.
In order to prolong their lives, children affected by XP must take very radical measures to avoid all direct and indirect sunlight. That even includes light from fluorescent bulbs. In order to decrease their chances of cancer, they must virtually live their lives hiding from the light behind sunglasses, slathered in sunscreen, sequestered in dim shadows and darkness. These children of the moon can only come out to play after dark and live in virtual fear of daylight! It is so sad to hear how these children with XP must spend their lives in the dark. 

While there is currently no cure for those afflicted with Xeroderma Pigmentosum, there is a cure for God’s children who are imprisoned in spiritual darkness. Jesus said, “I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness, but have the light of life” (John 8:12). While the scribes and Pharisees prided themselves in having great 
light, they actually lived in darkness. The disease of sin made them uncomfortable with being in the presence of Jesus, the light of the world. 

But there are those who want to be in the light. “The people who walked in darkness have seen a great light; those who dwelt in the land of the shadow of death, upon them a light has shined” (Isaiah 9:2). I sure look forward to the day when not only will Christ shine upon our world in the fullness of His glory, but heal all the children who suffer from 
diseases like XP.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the light shineth in darkness; and the darkness comprehended it not. 
- John 1:5*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 27, 2014)

*Rip Van Winkle*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Most Americans are acquainted with Washington Irving’s short story about Rip Van Winkle. It is a tale about an early American villager of Dutch descent who escapes his nagging wife by wandering up in the mountains of New York. After some bizarre adventures, he falls asleep and wakes up 20 years later only to find out that his wife and his best friends have died. Rip Van Winkle is a fanciful fairytale, but there is a real story much like it.
In 1984, 20-year-old Terry Wallis, married and with a six-week-old girl, was involved in a serious car wreck in Mountain View, Arkansas. The driver died instantly; Terry went into a coma. His family hoped it wouldn’t last long and that he’d soon recover. Well, he didn’t. And for 19 long years he existed in a semi-vegetative state in which he had to be 
constantly cared for. Then, much to everyone’s incredible surprise, on June 13, 2003, Terry suddenly awoke in his hospital bed and uttered his first words, which were, “Mom,” “Pepsi,” and then “Milk.” 

Strangely, Terry began talking as if nothing had happened, as if he had been in the coma for just a few days, not 19 years. In his mind it was still 1984, Ronald Reagan was president, the Berlin Wall still stood, cell phones were the size of bricks, the Internet was largely unknown, and the Twin Towers were still standing. He thought that Bill Clinton was still the governor of his state, and that he was still only 20 years old. In addition, the last he remembered, his daughter was an infant, not the 19-year-old young woman who stood beside his bed. Doctors are still mystified regarding this “mental resurrection.” 

Sadly, Terry’s body has severely atrophied after 19 years in bed, but the Bible teaches that there is a real resurrection coming, in which all those who have been “asleep” in Jesus will arise to eternal life with new glorified bodies! Paul writes, “… in a moment, in the twinkling of an eye, at the last trumpet. For the trumpet will sound, and the dead will 
be raised incorruptible, and we shall be changed” (1 Corinthians 15:52). Though time has passed, the dead in Christ will feel as if they have only been asleep in their graves for a short time.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Behold, I shew you a mystery; We shall not all sleep, but we shall all be changed, 
- 1 Corinthians 15:51*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 27, 2014)

JaneBond007 said:


> Remember, there are various levels of meaning, esp. in allegory. That scripture is not referring to how one comes to  belief in  G-d and His Son.  If we used intellect/reason, every man would believe it, except for mentally disabled and they are some of the most sincere believers in G-d on the planet (in whichever belief system they are born into).  As far as the guy with dementia, I'm not judging him at all.  His illness and/or condition has presented itself in a certain way but one could not biblically say that his belief rests in his frontal lobe.  He could be suffering depression.  The soul is part of our intellect/our spirit...however, it's not only our mind.  I don't judge anybody because I know that none of us are saved ...until they make it into heaven.  That's after death.  lol  In other words, I ain't saved.
> 
> As for the biblical accounting of man, it's like a fairytale that looks incredibly ridiculous.  How could one use his intellect and knowledge of the observable world and come to the conclusion that a virgin gave birth to a child, or that he rose again?    That we eat His actual body and drink His blood via a gold cup every mass (transubstantiated)?  A burning bush talked to Moses?  G-d held back the armies from ensuing by fire and then opened up the sea by drying it out for a short while?  Yeah, sure.    Intellect ain't gonna cut that at  all.  Even the existence of G-d.  One might conclude that there are way too many coincidences with design as it turned out to say it wasn't just by Big Bang chance but a directed Big Bang (random became quite ordered and looks like it were designed).  Not through intellect, not through man's wisdom, but through the miraculous gift of faith that takes the ridiculous and makes it truth in the believer.



JaneBond007, Thanks for you post, I understand your reasoning, I do not agree, of course. I wanted to comment on your saying your not saved.  There's more to that. However, I am in school now and rushing out the door. I wanted you to know I will be getting back to you on that particular subject because Its a more of having faith that your saved, not just hoping and then be surprised that your are or not.  But we will not agree in any case, your faith has to many issues or points where we cannot agree.

JaneBond007. Sorry Its been so long, my goodness I have so much work, I thought I would love school, but its tiring.  Anyway, 1 John 5:13
King James Version (KJV)
13 These things have I written unto you that believe on the name of the Son of God; that ye may know that ye have eternal life, and that ye may believe on the name of the Son of God.
This scripture says if you believe on the name of the Son of God then you KNOW you have eternal life.  
I know that "the church" says you should not and you must not believe, but the word says KNOW. know that if your walking in the light and that your seeking newer light.  Which I know "the church" frowns on that, But we can't grow unless we are seeking newer understandings of the word. Daniel and Revelations was not understood until the 1800's because it all started to make sense, the 2300 years had ended and things started to fall into place that is a new understanding of the scriptures and new light.


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 28, 2014)

*Influenza*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Most people think the deadliest plague in history was the bubonic plague that killed two million victims a year. Actually, the deadliest plague occurred in the 20th century! And it started right here in the USA. It was the influenza of 1918 that hit right after World War I.
The war killed nine million men in four years, but this killer flu took at least 25 million lives in one year. In the first year, nearly 20 million cases were reported in the United States alone, accounting for almost one million deaths. That’s more than were killed during World War I, World War II, the Korean War, and the Vietnam War combined. 

It all started on March 11, 1918, at Camp Funston, Kansas, when a company cook reported to the infirmary with typical flu symptoms. By noon, 107 soldiers were sick. Within two days, 522 people were sick, many gravely ill with severe pneumonia, the deadliest part of the sickness. Reports started coming in from other military bases. Within a 
week, every state in the Union had been infected by this airborne killer. In two months it spread to South America, Europe, Africa, and Asia. 

The United States had the lowest death toll. But a large percentage of the Eskimo population was wiped out in Nome, Alaska. Eighty to 90 percent of the Samoan population was infected, many survivors dying from starvation, too weak to feed themselves. The disease seemed to peak within three weeks of entering a given city, then subsided. In the end, it’s estimated 25 to 35 million people died worldwide. 

Eighteen months after the disease appeared, the flu bug vanished, leaving a mystery as to its source, until March 1997, when Armed Forces Institute of Pathology researchers found specimens that 1918 Army doctors had preserved. It appears the virus started from birds, passed to pigs, and then to humans. These are the deadliest of all viruses because when the hearty pig immune system kicks into action the virus is forced to mutate. Both the deadly Asian flu (1957) and the Hong Kong flu (1968) came from mutated pig viruses. 

The scary part is that hog farms continue to breed pigs for food near populated areas. It could happen again! Perhaps this is one of the reasons God said people should not eat pigs. His laws are always intended to bless us.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the swine, though he divide the hoof, and be clovenfooted, yet he cheweth not the cud; he is unclean to you. 
- Leviticus 11:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 6, 2014)

*Quick Transformation*


An Amazing Fact: The word “volcano” comes from a small island called Vulcano in the Mediterranean off the northern coast of Sicily, which gets its name from the blacksmith of the Roman gods—the god of fire—Vulcan. Thousands of years ago, the people who lived in this area believed that Vulcano was actually the forge chimney of Vulcan. 


But volcanoes are not just a colorful legend; they are one of the most powerful and potentially destructive forces on Earth. For example, the 1980 explosion of Mount St. Helens in Washington State was estimated at 500 times more powerful than the force of the atomic bomb that destroyed Hiroshima. There are over 500 known active volcanoes on Earth, with around 1,500 that are potentially active, and that’s not counting those that lie beneath the sea. Unfortunately, about 500 million people live within the “danger range” of these active volcanoes. The biggest volcano on Earth is Hawaii’s Mauna Loa. It rises more than 30,000 feet, nearly 5.7 miles above its base on the Pacific sea floor. 

For years it was generally accepted and taught by geologists that volcanoes developed slowly over long eons. That was until 1963 when, off the coast of Iceland, the world witnessed a volcano virtually grow up out of the ocean in a matter of months. By 1967 the new volcanic island of Surtsey was transformed into a “mature” island with wide sandy beaches, pebbles, vegetation, birds, and many other features that would suggest great geological age. When the geologists wandered about the island they were mystified and found it hard to believe that this was a volcano whose 
age was still measured in months and not millennia! 

In like manner, many people believe it would take years for them to turn from their sinful habits and live a Christian life. But they may be underestimating the miraculous power of God to quickly give them a new birth. The Lord promises, “I will give you a new heart and put a new spirit within you; I will take the heart of stone out of your flesh and give you a heart of flesh” (Ezekiel 36:26). God’s Word says that the time for salvation is now. The same God who gives volcanoes their tremendous power can give you a new direction in an instant—the moment you accept Him into your heart.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Therefore if any man be in Christ, he is a new creature: old things are passed away; behold, all things are become new. 
- 2 Corinthians 5:17
*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 6, 2014)

*The Great Storm*

An Amazing Fact: The deadliest natural disaster in American history occurred just 300 miles west of New Orleans, where Hurricane Katrina came ashore in 2005. The unnamed category 4 hurricane struck over a century ago on September 8, 1900, ripping into Galveston, Texas, killing somewhere between 6,000 and 12,000 men, women, and children and wiping away three-quarters of the city.


However, the fatal storm did not come without warning. People in Galveston knew that there was a major storm brewing in the Gulf of Mexico. Days before the hurricane reached Texas, Galveston received telegraph reports telling of a fierce storm that caused havoc in the Caribbean. One day before the hurricane arrived barometric pressure 
dropped rapidly, and warning flags were raised as huge waves pounded the shore. But less than half the population evacuated the island, and some sightseers even came over from Houston to view the powerful surf. People’s attitude of complacency greatly increased the number of fatalities. Wind speeds measured 100 mph before the instruments were blown away. The winds would eventually reach 150 mph. 

One of the first buildings to succumb to the storm was St. Mary’s Orphanage that stood near the beach. Of the 93 children and 10 nuns, the only survivors were three boys who managed to cling to an uprooted tree. About 50 people sought shelter in the home of Isaac Cline. Battered by the heavy winds and a 16-foot tidal wave, it collapsed, and all but 18 perished, including Isaac Cline’s wife, May. Strangely, Isaac Cline worked for the U.S. Weather Bureau and had dismissed concerns that a hurricane could someday devastate Galveston. He discouraged the town from building 
a sea wall. One in six Galveston residents died in the disaster. A few months after the hurricane, Galveston began construction on a 17-foot -high, 3-mile-long sea wall and raised the ground level of the entire city. 

Did you know that the Bible forecasts a terrible storm just before the coming of Jesus, concluding with a great rescue from above? Like the unheeded flags that were raised on the Galveston beach to warn of the coming storm, we must be responsible to be prepared. God has given us many signs of the times. Will you listen to His counsel to watch 
and be ready?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And I saw another sign in heaven, great and marvellous, seven angels having the seven last plagues; for in them is filled up the wrath of God. 
- Revelation 15:1
*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 6, 2014)

*Rooted in the Word*

An Amazing Fact: Roots are the underground branches that spread out beneath plants and trees as anchors. They provide water and nutrients from the soil to feed the plant. Some roots are familiar, like carrots, potatoes, and radishes. But because roots are usually out of sight, many people don’t realize how long and vast they can be. An alfalfa plant only two or three feet high may have roots reaching out as far as 30 feet. If you lay all the roots of a corn plant end to end, the resulting strand could be up to 500 feet long. Roots of the giant California redwoods have been known to occupy as much as 50,000 cubic feet of subsoil. Cavers in South Africa found a tree with the deepest-reaching root so far: a wild fig tree with a root that extended nearly 400 feet into the ground!


In addition, roots can be incredibly strong. It’s common knowledge that, given enough time, roots can crack foundations, snap water lines, and lift sidewalks. Once they find even the tiniest crack, a rootlet can break through compacted soil, stone, or concrete and even push aside large boulders. For example, when tree roots become wedged in granite, it is the hard granite that splits while the comparatively fragile-looking root stubbornly continues to grow. 

And why are roots so tenacious? They’re looking for water. While some plants like cacti have swollen roots that store water for the dry months, most roots reach out long distances in search of water to transport back to the plant. Plants flourish where there is plenty of water, which is why the trees growing along a stream look more vibrant than the ones growing farther away. 

The Bible teaches that a person who delights in the law of the Lord “shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water” (Psalm 1:3). Would you like to prosper in whatever you do? Then let meditating on God’s Word become your delight! 


*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he shall be like a tree planted by the rivers of water, that bringeth forth his fruit in his season; his leaf also shall not wither; and whatsoever he doeth shall prosper. 
- Psalms 1:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 7, 2014)

*The Sargasso Sea*

An Amazing Fact: One of the most interesting places in the world is actually out in the middle of the ocean. The Sargasso Sea does not even have a coastline but is a separate sea located in the middle of the North Atlantic, between the West Indies and the Azores. The warm waters of the Sargasso Sea cover some 2 million square miles and are encircled by the Gulf Stream, causing the oval-shaped sea to move in a slow, clockwise drift. This makes the 3-mile-deep waters exceptionally clear and blue, with a higher than normal salt content.


The Sargasso Sea is filled with seaweed. Early Portuguese navigators named the sea “sargaco,” the word for grape, after the bulbous little floats on the Sargassum seaweed. Although one-third of the Atlantic’s plankton is produced there, the Sargasso Sea is known as “the floating desert” because the Sargassum seaweed lacks the nutrients to attract commercially valuable fish. But many small marine animals, including tiny crabs, shrimp, and octopuses, live on and among the seaweed. 

One of the most amazing facts about the Sargasso Sea is that it serves as the international meeting place for eels. Drawn by unknown forces, each fall millions of these snakelike fish migrate from Europe, the Mediterranean, and the United States to mate, spawn, and die. Some eels have even left their freshwater homes and crossed miles of land, breathing through their skin, to reach the ocean that they might swim to the Sargasso Sea and breed. Once the eggs hatch, their inch-long, transparent larvae, known as “glass eels,” make the long journey back to continental streams and rivers. 

For hundreds of years naturalists wondered where eels came from. When it was discovered that virtually all the eels in the Western Hemisphere migrated to the Sargasso Sea, it was an amazing revelation. In the same way, many have wondered where sin and evil spawned. The Bible tells us about one of the highest angels in heaven, named Lucifer, 
who turned from God and was eventually cast out. 

“How you are fallen from heaven, O Lucifer, son of the morning! How you are cut down to the ground, you who weakened the nations! For you have said in your heart: ‘I will ascend into heaven, I will exalt my throne above the stars of God … I will be like the Most High’” (Isaiah 14:12-14). It is no secret where sin came from.
*
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And there was war in heaven: Michael and his angels fought against the dragon; and the dragon fought and his angels, 
- Revelation 12:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 7, 2014)

*Hailstones*

AN AMAZING FACT:  We’ve all enjoyed stepping outside after a hailstorm and scooping up a handful of the cold pellets on a summer day, but hail can be deadly. Most of the time hail stays small and is harmless. Sometimes conditions can produce large stones that can destroy crops, strip trees of foliage, damage roofs, and break car windows. As a pilot, I’m also aware of how quickly hail can damage an airplane! In the spring of 1986, hail the size of grapefruit fell in Bangladesh, killing over 90 people.
Hail is formed in thunderhead clouds when warm summer air from the ground rises and cools. As the temperature of this air drops and loses its ability to hold moisture, it releases it and forms puffy-looking clouds. The interaction of rising air creates updrafts with vertical wind speeds of over 110 mph. Hail grows in the storm cloud’s main updraft, where most of the cloud is, in the form of “super-cooled” water molecules which then attach themselves to particles and freeze. Often a hailstone will connect with other stones until the weight of the hail overcomes the updraft wind 
and it falls from the sky. 

The size of hail is best measured with a ruler for accuracy. But most of us don’t carry rulers around when we encounter hail. So, common household objects or coins are used to quickly determine size—such as a dime, penny, nickel, or pea, grape, golf ball, or cantaloupe. The most common area for hail in the United States is in an area where Colorado, 
Nebraska, and Wyoming meet. It’s known as “Hail Alley.” The city that gets the most hail in the U.S. is Cheyenne, Wyoming. It averages nine to 10 hailstorms every year! The largest hailstone on record in the U.S. fell on July 23, 2010, in Vivian, South Dakota. This whopper stone had an eight-inch diameter and weighed 1.93 pounds. I don’t think an umbrella would protect you from this storm! 

The Bible actually predicts the mother of all hailstorms as happening in the future when the seven last plagues fall on the Earth. The Bible explains the seventh plague: “And great hail from heaven fell upon men, each hailstone about the weight of a talent” (Revelation 16:21). A talent weighs about 75 pounds. Only those under the care of God’s mighty hand will be protected from these disasters. Are you living under the Lord’s shelter every day?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Hast thou entered into the treasures of the snow? or hast thou seen the treasures of the hail, 
- Job 38:22*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 9, 2014)

*Raining Fish*

AN AMAZING FACT:  You have probably heard the expression “raining cats and dogs.” While there is no record of the sky ever showering canines and felines, other creatures have rained from the sky. For example, on March 5, 2000, farmers tending their fields in southern Ethiopia reported seeing, and smelling, an unusual downpour on their drought-stricken land. Suddenly they were being pelted by millions of falling fish. For a country crippled by famine, this was a welcome and unexpected answer to their prayers.
Reports of falling fish, frogs, tomatoes, and even coal date back to antiquity. In the first century, Pliny the Elder mentioned storms of frogs and fish. Jellyfish reportedly fell from the sky in Bath, England, in 1894. Worms dropped from the sky in Jennings, Louisiana, on July 11, 2007, and spiders fell out of the sky on April 6, 2007, in Salta Province, Argentina! 

The phrase “It’s raining cats and dogs” probably comes from an era when animals walked on the thatched roofs of homes that became soft during rainstorms, and the household pet came through the roof. Actually, most countries have strange expressions for heavy rain. In Bosnia they say, “It’s raining crowbars.” In Czech it’s “wheelbarrows,” 
and the Dutch say, “It’s raining like kittens.” That’s probably better than the Serbians, who refer to “axes,” or the Welsh, who speak of it raining like “old ladies and sticks!” 

Meteorologists say it is more common than you might think for cloud bursts to open and release a hail of small fish, snails, or tadpoles. Weather experts explain these freak showers occur because powerful updrafts generated during thunderstorms form mini-tornadoes. If the storm brews out at sea, or crosses a river or lake, the tornado can suck up small fish or frogs swimming close to the surface. These water spouts can then carry away the raptured creatures and deposit them several miles away. Sometimes while still alive! In 1930 an eight-inch turtle fell from the sky during a storm in Mississippi. 

The Bible teaches that when Jesus returns the saved will be caught up to meet the Lord in the air. But many Christians misunderstand how this will happen. Unlike the popular notion that Christians will be raptured before Christ returns, the Bible teaches that when Jesus comes and the dead in Christ rise, “Then we who are alive and remain shall be 
caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air” (1 Thessalonians 4:17).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
These all died in faith, not having received the promises, but having seen them afar off, and were persuaded of them, and embraced them, and confessed that they were strangers and pilgrims on the earth. 
- Hebrews 11:13*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2014)

*Blood Moon or Red Ruse?*

It’s been called a rare celestial event that signals the onset of apocalyptic events to occur in the literal nation of Israel. How are we to understand Jesus’ end-time predictions about the heavens?

“The sun shall be turned into darkness, and the moon into blood, before the coming of the great and awesome day of the Lord” (Acts 2:20).

During the early morning hours of April 15, 2014, the first of four total eclipses of the moon occurred and was visible in the Americas. Astronomers call this a "lunar tetrad" and define it as “four successive total lunar eclipses, with no partial lunar eclipses in between, each of which is separated from the other by six lunar months (six full moons).”[1] When the earth falls directly between the sun and moon, the light from the sun that passes through the earth’s atmosphere creates a coppery-red hue of the moon.

Recently, some Christian pastors and writers have pointed to this upcoming lunar tetrad as fulfillments of Bible prophecy. One televangelist, pastor of the Cornerstone Church in San Antonio, Texas, John Hagee, has popularized this view in his best-selling book, Four Blood Moons: Something Is About to Change. He predicts that these “lunar eclipses foreshadow a world-shaking event” that will originate in the Middle East between April 2014 and October 2015. [2]

Based on a popular but errant view that focuses on the literal nation of Israel, Hagee and author Mark Biltz believe these events are unusual, though many astronomers disagree. Their efforts to line up historical events in Palestine with previous lunar tetrads are shaky. Regardless of these details,* the foundations on which their interpretations are based find no basis in the principles of understanding prophecy as outlined in the Bible itself.*

According to the New Testament, there are two Israels. One group is composed of the literal nation of Israel “according to the flesh” (Romans 9:3, 4) and the other is “spiritual Israel,” composed of anyone who believes in Jesus Christ. Paul writes: “They are not all Israel, which are of Israel” (Romans 9:6). Though it is tantalizing to peer at the Middle East with one finger on a Bible verse, the New Testament writers were very clear about focusing our attention on the new Israel, the body of Christ (see 1 Peter 2:5).

Does this mean we ignore this prediction Christ gave regarding His soon coming? Certainly not! We find an outline of sequential events that indeed might have already taken place. “Immediately after the tribulation of those days the sun will be darkened, and the moon will not give its light; the stars will fall from heaven, and the powers of the heavens will be shaken” (Matthew 24:29). Some Bible scholars believe this passage was at least partially fulfilled on May 19, 1780, when a “supernatural darkness” covered certain parts of the United States. Reports indicated that the moon had the appearance of being red like blood. These events occurred at the end of a great prophetic time period and will occur again in the future (see Revelation 6:12, 13).

*The phenomena in the sky is not to direct our attention to literal Israel, but to prepare our hearts to become part of spiritual Israel, God’s true people from every nation on earth who are ready for Jesus’ soon return.*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 24, 2014)

Daily Devotional	

For Apr 24, 2014	 

*A Mother's Love*
AN AMAZING FACT:  One cold winter in South Wales, a mother was traveling cross-country with her young babe and was caught in a blinding blizzard. The following day, upon learning she never reached her destination, a group of men went out searching for her. They soon spotted a large mound of snow in the road that she was known to have traveled. They quickly swept away the white powder and found the frozen body of the barely dressed woman.
In her arms was a bundle of clothing, which they unwrapped to reveal her baby—alive. In the struggle of the snowstorm, the woman had taken off most of her clothing and wrapped it around the little boy to keep him alive. She knew that she would perish, but that the baby might survive. The baby was David Lloyd George, who lived on to become the celebrated prime minister of Britain during World War I. One of the reasons he achieved such greatness is that he never forgot about his mother’s love and sacrifice. 

God has infused into mothers the instinct to protect their offspring even at the peril of their own lives. The Creator has pre-wired this sacrificial nature not just into human mothers, but also in the animal kingdom. In the mountains of Northern California, we have a lot of black bears that are generally harmless. On the few occasions when black bears have attacked humans, it’s usually because someone came between a mother and her cubs. Once a car was ripped apart by a mother bear because her cub was trapped inside when a well-meaning camper tried to take it home with him. 

As the Bible says, “I will meet them like a bear deprived of her cubs; I will tear open their rib cage …” (Hosea 13:8). There is a deep quality in the heart of a mother that describes God. The Lord was willing to give up all of heaven to redeem His children. Nothing would be withheld between the saving love of God. Not even the life of God’s only begotten Son.
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Can a woman forget her sucking child, that she should not have compassion on the son of her womb? yea, they may forget, yet will I not forget thee. 
- Isaiah 49:15


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 25, 2014)

*A Shrunken Mummy*

AN AMAZING FACT:  John D. Rockefeller Sr. was strong and husky when small. He was raised a devout Christian but was determined early in life to earn money and drove himself to the limit. At age 33 he earned his first million dollars. At age 43 he controlled Standard Oil, the biggest company in the world. At age 53 he was the richest man on Earth and the world’s only billionaire.
Then he developed a sickness called “alopecia,” where the hair of his head dropped off, and his eyelashes and eyebrows disappeared. He became deeply depressed over his appearance, compounded by his constant stress, and looked like a shrunken mummy. His weekly income was one million dollars, but he digested only milk and crackers. He was so hated in Pennsylvania that he had to have bodyguards day and night. He could not sleep; he stopped smiling and enjoyed nothing in life. 

The doctors predicted he would not live more than a year. Gleefully anticipating his demise, the newspapers had written his obituary in advance. Those sleepless nights set him thinking. A Christian friend told him if he did not begin to share his mounting wealth it would crush him like an avalanche. He realized with a new light that he “could not take one dime into the next world.” Money was not everything. 

The next morning found him a new man. He began to help churches with his amassed wealth; the poor and needy were not overlooked. He established the Rockefeller Foundation, which funded medical research that led to the discovery of penicillin and other wonder drugs. John D. began to sleep well, eat, and enjoy life. The doctors had predicted he would not live over age 54. He died at age 98. 

God understands the power of our thinking. When we focus on ourselves, we will become the most miserable of all people. But when we live to give, health will come into our lives. “A merry heart does good, like medicine, but a broken spirit dries the bones” (Proverbs 17:22). Solomon, once the wealthiest man in the world, wrote this Bible verse. John D. Rockefeller discovered its truth.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For what shall it profit a man, if he shall gain the whole world, and lose his own soul? Or what shall a man give in exchange for his soul? 
- Mark 8:36-37*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 26, 2014)

*Human Computer*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Perhaps the strangest human computer ever is Charles Grandemange of France. He was born in 1835—a one-pound baby without arms or legs. But he was endowed with a prodigious brain. At age 14 he toured Europe in demonstration of his calculating ability. He lived in a wooden box only one foot wide, but he could multiply two 100-digit numbers by one another within 30 seconds. He could divide a 23-digit figure by another and find the remainder at one glance. He was billed as the most lightning of all lightning calculators. It seems as if his misfortune resulted in the extraordinary development of mathematical skills.
More recently, Scott Flansburg of San Diego, California, has been dubbed “The Human Calculator” by Regis Philbin. This American mental calculator was entered into the Guinness Book of World Records in 2001 for his speed in mental calculation. Scott first realized his calculating skills at age nine and began solving his math teacher’s questions without writing down the calculations. He began keeping a running tally of groceries being purchased by his family at the store and giving his father an exact amount before the cashier rang up the total. 

Flansburg has the ability to add, subtract, multiply, divide, and find square and cube roots in his head almost instantly. His calculations are always accurate. He is an advocate for raising math standards and has appeared on television shows. He has also written a couple of books to help children and adults increase their math skills. 

The ability to calculate and store numbers in your head is an admirable quality. But there is nothing like storing God’s Word in your mind. David wrote, “Your word I have hidden in my heart, that I might not sin against You” (Psalm 119:11). To help Abraham understand the great power of God, the Lord had him do some math. “Then He brought him outside 
and said, ‘Look now toward heaven, and count the stars if you are able to number them.’ And He said to him, ‘So shall your descendants be’” (Genesis 15:5). When we give our minds to the Lord, He promises to multiply our blessings. You can count on it!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Saying, Surely blessing I will bless thee, and multiplying I will multiply thee. 
- Hebrews 6:14
*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 27, 2014)

*Ali Hafed*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Ali Hafed was a prosperous Persian farmer living in India who owned a large and beautiful section of land with orchards, streams, and fertile fields. He was a happy and contented man until one day a Buddhist priest came to visit and told him tales of other farmers who’d become tremendously wealthy from discovering diamonds.
After hearing this, Ali Hafed became obsessed with thoughts and dreams of finding diamonds. Eventually, he sold his farm, left his family with relatives, and began searching for diamonds. Ali Hafed spent the rest of his life wandering the African continent, then Europe, in search of these elusive gleaming jewels. Finally worn out and penniless, in a fit of despondency he threw himself into the Bay of Barcelona in Spain and drowned. 

Meanwhile, the man who had bought Ali Hafed’s farm happened to be passing a small stream on the property when suddenly his eye caught a bright sparkle of blue and red light from the stream bottom. He bent down and picked up a good-sized crystalline stone. He took it home and put it on his mantel as an interesting curiosity. Several weeks later 
a visitor spotted the stone, looked closely at it, weighed it in his hand and nearly fainted. He asked the farmer if he knew what he’d found. When the farmer said he thought it was a piece of crystal, the visitor told him that he’d probably found one of the largest diamonds ever discovered. The skeptical farmer said that his stream was full of such stones. Not as large as the one on the mantel, but they were sprinkled generously along the stream bottom. 

The farm that Ali Hafed had sold to go in search of diamonds turned out to be the Golconda Mines of India, for years the most productive diamond mine in the world, providing some of the largest diamonds in the English and Russian crown jewels. Ali Hafed had owned acres of diamonds but had sold his prosperous farm for practically nothing in 
order to look for diamonds elsewhere. 

Real happiness is much closer than most people think. To find the greatest treasure, you need to look no further than the Word of God.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
My son, if thou wilt receive my words, and hide my commandments with thee; So that thou incline thine ear unto wisdom, and apply thine heart to understanding; Yea, if thou criest after knowledge, and liftest up thy voice for understanding; If thou seekest her as silver, and searchest for her as for hid treasures; 
- Proverbs 2:1-4*


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 28, 2014)

*Johnny Appleseed*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Most Americans have heard of the legend of Johnny Appleseed, who went about the frontier with a kettle on his head, scattering apple seeds. But unlike Pecos Bill and Paul Bunyan, there really was a Johnny Appleseed. To begin with, his real name was John Chapman and he lived between 1775 and 1845. John had an extraordinary love for apples and wanted everybody to enjoy its fruit. He came from Philadelphia with apple seeds he collected and then planted them throughout the Ohio River Valley
Johnny roamed the wild countryside with a vigilant eye, looking for a suitable place where young apple trees could flourish—by a spring or on the side of a hill with rich soil. With a hopeful prayer he would gently push those little seeds into the earth and pat the ground, then build a brush fence to protect the saplings before moving on to the next promising place to start a nursery. Every fall he’d return to the cider presses in Pennsylvania, where he selected good seeds from the discarded apple pressings that he carefully washed, dried, and bagged for planting 
the following spring. 

As the orchards grew he would sell or trade the young trees to the thousands of new farmers that were settling the land. Even though he lived on the frontier he ate no meat, but he carried a stewpot or kettle with him. In this he could gather nuts or berries in season, carry water, boil potatoes, or cook ground cornmeal. He has been pictured wearing a 
pot on his head, but more likely he kept it tied to the top of his backpack. 

John Chapman never married, but he was a deeply religious man who loved people and especially children. As the settlers moved into the wilderness, his lonely nights were fewer because he was a welcomed guest at every cabin. Many a night he would hold them all enthralled with his stories of the wild woods or read to them from the Bible he carried. As a result of practicing his favorite hobby for about 50 years, this one man provided mountains of apples to feed thousands of people for several generations! 

The apostle Paul was sort of like Johnny Appleseed. When we read of his accounts in the book of Acts, Paul went far and wide to plant churches. I have often wondered what the world would be like if every Christian felt that same compelling desire to spread God’s seeds of truth.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And he spake many things unto them in parables, saying, Behold, a sower went forth to sow; 
- Matthew 13:3*


----------



## blazingthru (May 1, 2014)

*Finger of God?*

An escalating outbreak of the deadly MERS virus is causing more deaths and creating fear of a global pandemic. Is God to blame for spreading fatal diseases?

A recent increase in the number of people killed by the Middle East Respiratory Syndrome [MERS] has caused alarm at the World Health Organization. Some are concerned that the virus, which has no treatment or vaccine at this time, could turn pandemic. Between 30 and 40 percent of people who contract the disease die.

The virus has been like a weak sibling of the SERS virus until recently. “There have been only about 350 cases detected worldwide in the past two years. But Saudi Arabia has reported more than 50 in just four days. Cases also turned up in Greece, the Philippines, Malaysia, and Jordan. All of the patients were exposed to the virus in the Gulf.” [1]

Apparently the virus has mutated and is more easily spread from person to person. Some think it originated from camels spreading to humans. What is catching the attention of the public is that the total number of infections in Saudi Arabia in the month of April has jumped 73 percent. The CDC in the United States says it is only a matter of time before someone carries it here.

Is God angry with the world and anxious to punish people with plagues? Jesus warns that in the last days there will be “pestilences” (Matthew 24:7) which is a contagious or infectious epidemic disease that is virulent and devastating. Some people point their finger at the Lord as the one who causes deadly illnesses. But the Scriptures show there is a sinister player roaming our earth.

Job was a “blameless and upright” man who “feared God and shunned evil” (Job 1:1). One day Satan accuses God of putting a hedge around Job. He claims God is being unfair and that if calamity came to Job he would blame God. So the Lord permitted Satan to cause havoc in the life of His servant, even allowing disease to touch his life. But Job never cursed God and clung to Him through it all.

This amazing story tells us that while God allows evil to occur in our world, the instigator of death and disease is Satan. His wicked strategy is to cause decimation and then blame God. As more people turn from the Lord and Satan gains more control of the elements of nature, we will see an increase in his disastrous work before Christ returns.

God permits pandemics to occur on our planet, but it is the great deceiver whose crooked finger is behind it all. Christians, like Job, may be touched with these results, but in the larger scheme of things we can know that we are safe in the hands of our Creator. Someday He will say, “Stop. Enough.” And He will destroy the one who causes all sin and suffering (Revelation 21:4).


----------



## blazingthru (May 1, 2014)

*The Imposters*
AN AMAZING FACT:  The common cuckoo bird is known as a “brood parasite.” A brood parasite is a bird that will trick another bird into raising its young. For example, the female cuckoo will spy on the nest of a small bird, such as a reed warbler. At the appropriate moment, the cuckoo hen flies down to the reed warbler’s nest, pushes one of the eggs out of the nest, lays an egg, and flies off. The whole process is achieved in only about 10 seconds. Amazingly, the cuckoo egg very closely resembles the eggs of their chosen host. The dedicated reed warblers unwittingly incubate, feed, and raise the young imposter, usually at the expense of their own genuine young. A cuckoo may visit as many as 50 different nests in a breeding season, each time leaving one of its own eggs for others to hatch and care for.
The cuckoo chick typically hatches before the natural ones and then commences to push the other eggs out of the little nest. One of the tragedies of nature is when you see a pair of reed warblers working themselves to death to satisfy the voracious hunger of a fat cuckoo chick that might be three times their size. Meanwhile, if the other eggs have 
managed to hatch, the starving little warbler chicks are usually pushed out of the nest by the cuckoo chick! 

Many people do not realize that the devil, like the cuckoo bird, has laid an egg in the Christian church that has been hatched, adopted, and fed until it has grown bigger than life. The Bible says Satan’s ministers can “transform themselves into ministers of righteousness” (2 Corinthians 11:15). And Jesus warned about “false prophets, who come to you in sheep’s clothing, but inwardly they are ravenous wolves” (Matthew 7:15). 

That’s one reason it’s so important that we avoid trusting in other humans, no matter how “good” they seem. Even a person of good intentions may lead you in the wrong direction. Prominent leaders can err, and have often failed to live up to what is right. In the words of the old hymn—“I dare not trust the sweetest frame, but wholly lean on Jesus’ name.” Only God is worthy of our complete and total trust.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And no marvel; for Satan himself is transformed into an angel of light. Therefore it is no great thing if his ministers also be transformed as the ministers of righteousness; whose end shall be according to their works. 
- 2 Corinthians 11:14-15*


----------



## blazingthru (May 6, 2014)

*The Tree Weta*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Living on New Zealand’s North Island is a very large cricket-like insect with thorny legs called the tree weta. These giant flightless bugs typically live in holes in trees and eat lichens, flowers, seeds, and fruit. Some species grow four inches long and are as heavy as a cell phone. But don’t reach for them if they vibrate; they can deliver a very painful bite with their powerful mandibles and also inflict irritating scratches with their bacteria-laced spiny legs.
The menacing physical appearance of the weta makes these giant thorny bugs scary enough, but when you mix that with their zombie-like ability to revive from death, well, you have one spooky bug. Of course the weta does not really return from the dead, but they do sometimes “play dead.” When threatened it might lie still for a short time on its back, with legs splayed and claws exposed, and jaws wide open ready to scratch and bite. Another way wetas seem to cheat death is when they revive after being frozen alive for months. In the winter their bodies might be covered with frost at times in temperatures as low as minus 10 degrees C (14 degrees F). They are able to put themselves in a type of suspended animation because their haemolymph blood contains special antifreeze that prevents ice from forming in their cells. 

Wetas can only pretend to rise from the dead, but the Bible says a day is coming when all will be resurrected. “Do not marvel at this; for the hour is coming in which all who are in the graves will hear His voice and come forth; those who have done good, to the resurrection of life, and those who have done evil, to the resurrection of condemnation” 
(John 5:28, 29). Christ rose from the dead and holds the keys of death. He offers to each of us the gift of the resurrection and everlasting life. Some Christians are Christian in name only. They are like the frozen wetas that 
need to be thawed and resurrected!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Jesus said unto her, I am the resurrection, and the life: he that believeth in me, though he were dead, yet shall he live: 
- John 11:25*


----------



## blazingthru (May 7, 2014)

*The Wise Ant*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Ants are the most numerous creatures on Earth. It has been estimated that the combined weight of the world’s ants is greater than the combined weight of all humans on the planet. We also admire ants for their ability to pull 30 times, and lift 50 times, their own weight. That would be equivalent to you or me out-pulling a Clydesdale or lifting an elephant. Ants understand team work too! If necessary, they will make their bodies into ladders to climb on, or rafts to float on.
Ants are also among the most organized insects. Some ant species herd aphids like domestic livestock. The ants and aphids are engaged in a symbiotic relationship in which each benefits from the other. On the one hand, the ants actually care for the aphids and protect them from ladybugs. In exchange, the ants receive nutritious “honeydew” excreted by the aphids. The ants tap the aphids with their antennae to let them know they would like some honeydew sap. Then they carry the “honey” back to the nest to feed others. While tending their flock, the ants may redistribute the aphids on the host plant to prevent local overcrowding. Before winter, these ants will even carry off aphid eggs to start a new herd of aphids in the spring. 

Some ants are also farmers. Leafcutter ants from the tropical forests of Central and South America live in huge underground colonies, ruled by a single queen, that may contain as many as 8 million ants. The largest workers leave the nest and go out foraging for leaves and petals. They collect the leaves by cutting them with their sharp jaws into small pieces. They then carry the pieces back home. But they don’t eat the leaves. Instead, these resourceful insects use them to grow their own food! Back at the nest, smaller worker ants chew the leaves into tiny pieces to form large compost heaps. This compost grows the fungus on which they feed. These fungus gardens deep underground are carefully tended by tiny gardener ants. 

The Bible says, “Go to the ant, you sluggard! Consider her ways and be wise” (Proverbs 6:6). When we study God’s creation, even the lowly ant can inspire us and give us wisdom.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Go to the ant, thou sluggard; consider her ways, and be wise: Which having no guide, overseer, or ruler, Provideth her meat in the summer, and gathereth her food in the harvest. 
- Proverbs 6:6-8*


----------



## blazingthru (May 21, 2014)

*The Elephant Bird*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Around the 1600s, early Arabian and Indian explorers began returning from the coast of east Africa with accounts of birds that were twice as tall as a man and three times as big as an ostrich. Naturally, their stories were scoffed at … until they brought evidence: eggs up to three feet in circumference! They were the eggs of an Aepyornis—a giant flightless bird found only on the island of Madagascar. Today the Aepyornis is better known as the elephant bird because of the stories Marco Polo told of a bird so strong that it could lift an elephant.
Though now extinct, the elephant bird was the largest bird that has ever lived. Scientists estimate that it stood 11 feet tall and weighed 900 pounds. By comparison, an exceptionally large ostrich might reach 9 feet and 300 pounds. By the time the French settled in Madagascar in the 1640s, the elephant bird had already become very rare. The last sighting 
of a live elephant bird was in 1649. The natives’ histories on Madagascar describe the elephant bird as a shy, peaceful giant. It was likely driven to extinction by people raiding its nests for the extraordinary eggs. In fact, its eggs were even bigger than the largest dinosaur eggs. One of the largest intact specimens is 35 inches in circumference around its long axis, and probably had a capacity of more than two gallons. Some biologists have calculated that these eggs were as large as a functional egg possibly could be, meaning the eggs of the extinct elephant birds were the largest single cells to have ever existed on Earth. 

Many people thought the elephant bird was just a myth until they saw the undeniable evidence. Unfortunately, in spite of the obvious biblical evidence, some people still think that the devil is a mythical beast with goat hooves and a forked tail. But the Bible makes it clear that the devil is real—and a formidable foe. Peter describes him as a “roaring lion, 
seeking whom he may devour” (1 Peter 5:8). Yet the devil can be resisted! Peter also warns us to be watchful, vigilant, and steadfast in our faith and promises that eventually “the God of all grace” will “perfect, establish, strengthen, and settle” us (1 Peter 5:9, 10).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the great dragon was cast out, that old serpent, called the Devil, and Satan, which deceiveth the whole world: he was cast out into the earth, and his angels were cast out with him. 
- Revelation 12:9*


----------



## Jace032000 (May 22, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this.


----------



## blazingthru (May 22, 2014)

*Faithful Unto Death*

AN AMAZING FACT:  After a forest fire in Yellowstone Park, a National Geographic photographer joined some forest rangers on their trek up a mountain to assess the inferno’s damage. As they hiked through the burnt forest, the photographer found a scorched bird literally petrified in ashes, perched statuesquely on the ground at the base of a tree. Somewhat curious of the eerie sight, he gently struck at the bird with his boot. When he did, three tiny chicks scurried out from under their dead mother’s wings.
The loving mother, keenly aware of impending disaster, had led her offspring to the base of the tree and had gathered them under her wings, instinctively knowing that the toxic smoke would rise. She could have flown to safety but refused to abandon her chicks. When the blaze arrived and the heat scorched her small body, the mother remained steadfast. Because she was willing to die, those under the cover of her wings would live. 

The mother bird’s instinct to protect her young at the cost of her own life describes a quality infrequently found among humans. During the shootings in the Aurora, Colorado, movie theater this last year, some people ran for their lives, leaving their own children behind. But others threw themselves over their family at the cost of their own lives. It reminds me of the Bible verse: “By this we know love, because He laid down His life for us. And we also ought to lay down our lives for the brethren” (1 John 3:16). 

Jesus did not hesitate to give His life for a world soon to be enveloped in an unquenchable forest fire. Christ wept out the words, “O Jerusalem, Jerusalem, the one who kills the prophets and stones those who are sent to her! How often I wanted to gather your children together, as a hen gathers her chicks under her wings, but you were not willing!” (Matthew 23:37). Our Savior stretched out His arms over us, to shield us from the penalty of sin. Christ died in order that we might live. 

The picture of a mother hen quietly sitting over her cute brood of little peeping chicks makes us smile. But the picture of Calvary is like the bird that died in the fire at Yellowstone, with outstretched wings, faithful unto death.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
He shall cover thee with his feathers, and under his wings shalt thou trust: his truth shall be thy shield and buckler. 
- Psalms 91:4*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 1, 2014)

*Missing Declaration of Independence*

AN AMAZING FACT:  After Stan Caffy and his wife Linda married, as part of combining households, she urged him to clean out the garage. Stan, an admitted pack rat, was reluctant to part with a reprint of the Declaration of Independence he kept hanging in his shop. He bought the yellowed document about 10 years earlier at a yard sale for a couple of dollars. Linda won the clean-out-the-garage debate, and so in March 2006 she rolled up the old parchment and took it, along with an antique table, and donated them to a local thrift store.
Fast forward one year. Michael Sparks was visiting the Music City Thrift Shop in Nashville, where he bought a candle holder, a set of salt and pepper shakers, and a yellowed print of the Declaration of Independence. Sparks, a music equipment technician, also figured the document was a worthless modern reprint, so he paid the asking price of $2.48 and headed home. 

After looking over the document for a few days, he wondered if it might be older than he thought. So he clicked around on the Internet to do some research and soon realized, based on a number of clues, he had purchased one of only 200 official copies of the Declaration of Independence! Copies of the original document were commissioned by John Quincy Adams in 1820, when he was secretary of state. They were printed by William Stone in 1823. Of those 200 early copies, only 35 had been found intact. Michael now had number 36. 

It took a year for Sparks to have the print authenticated and preserved. Then he put it up for auction in Burlington, North Carolina. The bidding opened at $125,000 and climbed to the sale price of $477,650. Stan Caffey confessed he felt like the village idiot when he read in the paper the document he had hanging in his garage for 10 years was this rare copy of the Declaration of Independence. 

This is not the only time a precious national document has been misplaced or unrealized. During the reign of King Josiah in Judah, a lost parchment was found. “Now when they brought out the money that was brought into the house of the Lord, Hilkiah the priest found the Book of the Law of the Lord given by Moses. Then Hilkiah answered and said to Shaphan the scribe, ‘I have found the Book of the Law in the house of the Lord’” (2 Chronicles 34:14, 15). Finding this precious document brought about a national revival. Have you discovered the authentic truth in the Word lately?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Ask, and it shall be given you; seek, and ye shall find; knock, and it shall be opened unto you: 
- Matthew 7:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 2, 2014)

*America Bombed!*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Every American knows about the infamous day (December 7, 1941) when Pearl Harbor was attacked, but few people know that the Japanese bombed the American mainland 10 months later. It’s true! The bizarre and daring mission involved using a submarine to penetrate U.S. coastal defenses. Attached to the deck of the submarine was a small hangar containing a partially disassembled seaplane. The plane was designed to drop incendiary bombs on the dry Northwest forests with the intention of causing a massive inferno.
So, on September 9, 1942, a Japanese navy pilot, Nobuo Fujita, and his one assistant, Shoji Okuda, surfaced with the Japanese submarine crew off the North American coast near the border of Oregon and California. After the weather to cleared, the tiny seaplane was quickly assembled and secretly catapulted into the skies. Along with the two 160-pound incendiary bombs, Fujita packed a Samurai sword that had been in his family for 400 years. He reasoned if he was forced down, he would use it to end his life rather than be captured by the enemy. It was a peaceful morning in Brookings, Oregon, when a fisherman heard the sound of a small plane flying overhead. No one dreamed they were in the midst of an air attack. The small plane proceeded east, climbing to 8,000 feet, and dropped its load over a heavily wooded forest, becoming the only foreign enemy to ever bomb the United States mainland. But they didn’t wait 
around to see what happened. Instead they hurried back to the sanctuary of their sub. 

At 4:20 p.m. that day, a forest lookout on Mt. Emily spotted a small blaze involving about seven trees that was easily extinguished. Evidently, the wooded regions in Southern Oregon were still moist because of some unseasonable rains that had fallen a few days before the attack. In 1962, twenty years after the attack, Fujita returned to Brookings and presented the city with his cherished Samurai sword to pledge peace and friendship and to make amends for his attack. The sword was placed in the mayor’s office, where it remains today. 

Did you know the Bible speaks of another ancient sword that God has given to mankind? “For the word of God is living and powerful, and sharper than any two-edged sword …” (Hebrews 4:12). No earthly sword can protect you like the Bible.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And take the helmet of salvation, and the sword of the Spirit, which is the word of God: 
- Ephesians 6:17*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 10, 2014)

*Pigeon Missions*

AN AMAZING FACT:  Because there are so many pigeons in the world, we sometimes fail to appreciate these remarkable birds. Pigeons mate for life, make excellent parents, and have been known to live over 30 years! The racing pigeon is the marathon athlete of the air. It has the ability to beat its wings up to 10 times per second, and maintain a heart rate of 600 beats per minute for up to 16 hours without rest, while flying 50 to 60 mph! In addition, it can fly nearly straight up.
These skills have made homing pigeons a valuable communication tool for carrying messages in wartime. During WWII, 98 percent of pigeon missions were successful, often despite enemy fire. A famous WWI homing pigeon named Cher Ami delivered a vital message—the location of the famous Lost Battalion. The mission of that pigeon alone is credited with saving nearly 200 human lives! Cher Ami was awarded a medal for his heroic service. He died from his extensive battle wounds. 

The French, Swiss, Israeli, and Chinese armies still use homing pigeons today because their messaging is not affected by electronic jamming. In the 17th century, King George of England decreed all pigeon droppings to be property of the Crown—and the lofts were policed to enforce the law! The reason? Pigeon manure was used in making gunpowder. 

Advanced studies at the University of Montana and at Harvard have concluded: “Pound for pound, the pigeon is one of the smartest, most physically adept creatures in the animal kingdom.” They have been taught to use tools and were found to retain hundreds of objects or images in their memory! Knowing this, the pharmaceutical industry in Australia employed pigeons trained to identify anomalies in pills on a moving conveyor. The birds did outstanding work, but authorities soon ended the practice, fearing backlash from the perception that pigeons were more efficient workers than people. And, of course, they would work for chicken feed! 

Did you know there was a prophet in the Bible whose name was pigeon? Jonah’s name means “dove” or “pigeon.” Unlike the faithful homing pigeons, Jonah tried to flee from duty. God mercifully spared his life, and Jonah went on to preach God’s message of warning, which saved an entire city from destruction.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Now the word of the LORD came unto Jonah the son of Amittai, saying, 
- Jonah 1:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2014)

*Lincoln and Kennedy*

*AN AMAZING FACT:*  Have you ever noticed some uncanny similarities between Presidents Abraham Lincoln and John F. Kennedy?
Abraham Lincoln was elected to Congress in 1846. 

John F. Kennedy was elected to Congress in 1946. 

Lincoln was elected President in 1860. 

Kennedy was elected President in 1960. 

Lincoln’s wife lost a child while living in the White House. 

Kennedy’s wife lost a child while living in the White House. 

Lincoln had a secretary named Kennedy who urged him not to go to the theater. 

Kennedy had a secretary named Lincoln who urged him not to go to Dallas. 

Both Lincoln and Kennedy were shot in the back of the head in the presence of their wives. 

Lincoln was shot in the Ford’s Theatre. 

Kennedy was shot in a Lincoln made by Ford. 

The names Lincoln and Kennedy each contain seven letters. 

Both Lincoln and Kennedy were killed on a Friday and were assassinated by Southerners. 

Lincoln’s assassin was known by three names, John Wilkes Booth, comprised of fifteen letters. 

Kennedy’s assassin was known by three names, Lee Harvey Oswald, comprised of fifteen letters. 

Booth shot Lincoln in a theater and fled to a warehouse. 

Oswald shot Kennedy from a warehouse and fled to a theater. 

Both Oswald and Booth were killed before being brought to trial. 

Lincoln’s successor was Andrew Johnson, born in 1808. 

Kennedy’s successor was Lyndon Johnson, born in 1908. 

Are these coincidences? Probably, but did you know that the Bible teaches that history does have a tendency to repeat itself? Solomon once wrote, “That which has been is what will be, that which is done is what will be done, and there is nothing new under the sun. Is there anything of which it may be said, ‘See, this is new’? It has already been in ancient times before us” (Ecclesiastes 1:9, 10).
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
The thing that hath been, it is that which shall be; and that which is done is that which shall be done: and there is no new thing under the sun. 
- Ecclesiastes 1:9*


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 14, 2014)

*Bridges in the Desert*

AN AMAZING FACT:  When people think of the London Bridge, they generally think of fog and cold, not cactus and sand! But today, the 140-year-old London Bridge resides in the middle of Lake Havasu City, Arizona. In 1963, chainsaw mogul and entrepreneur Robert McCulloch purchased 8.5 square miles of property in western Arizona and promised to develop it into Lake Havasu City. But McCulloch had a dilemma—how would he interest home buyers in relocating to a small town in the remote Arizona desert?
At the same time, the London Bridge was sinking into the clay of the Thames River. The famous bridge, built in 1831, was the victim of its own immense weight. London officials decided they’d have to replace the old bridge. Instead of simply tearing it down, they decided to sell it! In 1968, McCulloch purchased the bridge for $2.46 million—the highest price ever paid for an antique at that time. 

Over the next three years, workers disassembled the five arches of the 1,000-foot-long and 50-foot-wide bridge in London. Each of the granite bricks were numbered to help with reassembly. Then, the granite bricks were shipped to America, where they were hauled to the brand new Lake Havasu City. The pieces were reassembled over land, and then a canal was dug out underneath, turning a peninsula into an island. The reconstruction cost an additional $7 million and the bridge was ready for business in 1971. 

The unique purchase paid off for McCulloch. Pretty soon, tourists started showing up and eventually folks who came to see the bridge bought homes and decided to stay. Today, hundreds of thousands of people come every year to see the oddly placed landmark. By 2010 Lake Havasu City had grown to a respectable 52,000 residents. 

Usually a bridge is built to cross a water barrier. In this case, a water barrier was dug in the desert to accommodate a multi-million-dollar bridge to nowhere! The Bible tells of a different sort of bridge in the desert. When the Israelites found themselves trapped by the Egyptian army on one side and the sea on the other, God miraculously created a dry-land bridge through the Red Sea. Truly, there is no dilemma too difficult for God!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And Moses stretched out his hand over the sea; and the LORD caused the sea to go back by a strong east wind all that night, and made the sea dry land, and the waters were divided. 
- Exodus 14:21*


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 5, 2014)

Amazing Facts of Faith

http://youtu.be/1AMFlih0OTY

the incredible hummingbird, these tiny creatures need to eat at least half-their body weight each day to survive. Pastor Doug then winsomely ties the lesson into a solid spiritual truth about the power of studying God’s Word.


----------



## felic1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I just wanted to say hello. I hope all is well with you.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 1, 2014)

*The Black Ghost Knifefish*


*An Amazing Fact:* The black ghost knifefish found in the Amazon Basin in Peru is a very strange-looking creature. It has no fins on the side, top, or tail. Its only fin is beneath in one long, single wave from front to back! This eight-inch fish has no tail and looks somewhat like a sideways butter knife, which narrows to a dull spear point at its back end. The one long, ribbon-like fin undulates from one end to the other. It looks something like a graceful, rippling black curtain that moves it through the water.


The knifefish has small, beady eyes and poor eyesight, but God has given this odd creature another way to see. The most unusual feature of the knifefish is its lateral line. This horizontal line of cells on its side is an electrical generating plant, producing waves of high-frequency impulses that are sent out into the water to both one side and the other. These impulses bounce off objects and quickly return, where they are sensed by other receptor cells in its skin. You might say this fish has a type of radar! The voltage of these cells is low, only about 3 to 10 volts of direct current. Yet the frequency of the impulses is high, running around 300 per second. As these impulses go outward, they create an 
electrical sending/receiving field of signals, which tell the fish what is all around it. 

But imagine the problems that might occur when two knifefish come near each other! Both fish are sending out signals, and one might think the incoming static of confusing patterns would jam their signals, “blinding” both fish. But the Creator gave these amazing fish the ability to change wavelengths. As soon as two knifefish draw near to one another, they immediately stop transmitting impulses for a couple moments, and then both fish switch them back on, but this time tuned to different frequencies from the other. 

Have you ever been praying and felt that you were on the wrong frequency? Maybe you were having a lot of background noise and static, making it difficult to concentrate. Such “noise” does not need to be sounds we hear with our ears. Static can come in the form of our thoughts as well. When we fill our minds with Bible truth, seeking to remove all the distractions of the world, we will be more tuned into the voice of God in our thoughts (Isaiah 30:21).

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Behold, the LORD's hand is not shortened, that it cannot save; neither his ear heavy, that it cannot hear: 
- Isaiah 59:1*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 2, 2014)

*An Important Piece of String*

*An Amazing Fact:* Before a bridge was built across the Niagara Gorge, several lives were lost as people attempted to ferry across the turbulent, roaring rapids. You might be surprised to learn the first step in constructing a bridge over Niagara Falls was made by a 10-year-old boy named Homan Walsh. In 1848, Homan flew a kite from one side of the gorge to the other, which won him a $10 prize.


Someone on the opposite side caught the kite and tied a little stronger string to the end of the kite string, and the new, thicker string was pulled back across the gorge. The process was repeated with an even stronger string, then a cord, then a thin rope, then a thicker rope, and eventually they had a cable across the expanse strong enough to support workers, tools, and materials. Eventually, the two nations were connected by a sturdy bridge over which trucks and trains could pass. And it all started with one tiny kite string! 

The Bible also tells of a woman who saved her whole family with a little red string. Rahab, a woman of ill repute, took a step of faith in her kindness to the Jewish spies sent to gather information about her city. As she helped them escape through a window, they promised safety to her or anyone she brought into her home when they returned to ransack the city—if she tied a red cord in her window. They respected their promise, and Rahab even became an ancestor of Jesus!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And the men said unto her, We will be blameless of this thine oath which thou hast made us swear. Behold, when we come into the land, thou shalt bind this line of scarlet thread in the window which thou didst let us down by: and thou shalt bring thy father, and thy mother, and thy brethren, and all thy father's household, home unto thee. And it shall be, that whosoever shall go out of the doors of thy house into the street, his blood shall be upon his head, and we will be guiltless: and whosoever shall be with thee in the house, his blood shall be on our head, if any hand be upon him. And if thou utter this our business, then we will be quit of thine oath which thou hast made us to swear. And she said, According unto your words, so be it. And she sent them away, and they departed: and she bound the scarlet line in the window. 
- Joshua 2:17-21
*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 3, 2014)

*The World's Most Expensive House*

*An Amazing Fact:* According to Forbes magazine, the 27-story skyscraper built in Mumbai, India, is one of the world’s largest and costliest homes. Mukesh Ambani, ranked by Forbes with a net worth of $43 billion, is building an eye-popping home that, when finished, will be 550 feet high with 400,000 square feet of living space. The Ambanis’ home, called The Antilia, will have no two floors alike in either plans or materials.


The first six stories will be dedicated to parking lots, with 168 parking spaces to pamper the many imported cars of family and guests, along with space for the 600 servants and workers. Of course, on days when the traffic is bad, they can use the helicopter pad on the roof. The Antilia’s living quarters begin at a lobby with nine elevators to access the 20 palatial floors above. The Ambanis plan to occasionally use the residence for corporate entertainment, so they have one floor with a formal ballroom complete with crystal chandeliers covering 80 percent of the ceiling and silver staircase. Another floor holds the wine room and theater. 

One floor features an ice room where residents and guests can escape the tropical heat to a small, cooled chamber dusted by manmade snow flurries. For more temperate days, the family will enjoy a four-story open garden with a swimming pool surrounded by flowers, trees, and lawns with hanging hydroponic plants. The four floors at the top 
house the luxurious living quarters for the family that will provide a panoramic view of the Arabian Sea and city skyline. The cost to build this skyscraper palace ranges between $500 million and $2 billion. 

But this is nothing compared to the mansions Jesus has prepared for us. In quoting Isaiah 64, Paul writes to the believers in Corinth about heaven: “Eye has not seen, nor ear heard, nor have entered into the heart of man the things which God has prepared for those who love Him” (1 Corinthians 2:9). The costliest buildings of Earth fade in comparison to the heavenly mansions being made for us by the hand of God. More than that, we will be able to abide with Christ forever. 


*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. 
- John 14:2*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 4, 2014)

*Sky City*

*AN AMAZING FACT*:  The race is heating up among the world’s major cities for the bragging rights to the tallest building. New York City held the distinction for 40 years with the Empire State building at 1,250 feet tall. For just two years, the trophy passed to the World Trade Center, and then Chicago’s Sears Tower held the title for 25 years. The twin Petronas Towers in Malaysia surpassed the Sears Tower by just 33 feet and held the record for six years. Then the Taipei 101 tower held the record for six years at 1,667 feet.
In 2010, the Burj Khalifa surpassed the Taipei 101 tower by over a thousand feet, reaching a record breaking height of 2,716.5 feet. Located in downtown Dubai, the Burj Khalifa boasts more than 160 floors and contains private residences, 37 floors of office space, 57 elevators, a 160-room hotel, a fitness facility, and an outdoor observation deck. During the five and a half years of construction, 30 contracting companies and over 12,000 workers took part in the project. 

But an even taller building, known as Sky City, is now on the drawing board. The company behind this building is not only seeking to surpass all the others by stabbing a little higher into the heavens—they also plan to build their 2,750-foot building in a mere 90 days! 

The company Broad Sustainable Building from Hunan, China, has already proven their efficiency in construction: in 2011, they built a 30-story hotel in just 360 hours. The company uses prefabricated materials to achieve these super speeds—in the case of Sky City, 95 percent of the building will already be finished by the time they break ground in November 2012. 

It is astonishing how quickly a record-setter can be surpassed—and it’s a reminder of the fleeting nature of earthly glory. While taking pride in our human accomplishments is always in vain, there is something worth boasting about: “But let him who glories glory in this, that he understands and knows Me” (Jeremiah 9:24). After all, it is “not he who commends himself [that] is approved, but whom the Lord commends” (2 Corinthians 10:18). A commendation from God Himself is truly a record worth having. In addition, God’s commendations come with a complimentary residence in the true Sky City!
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
For we dare not make ourselves of the number, or compare ourselves with some that commend themselves: but they measuring themselves by themselves, and comparing themselves among themselves, are not wise. 
- 2 Corinthians 10:12


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 5, 2014)

*The Pearl Bridge*
*
AN AMAZING FACT:*  The Akashi-Kaikyo Bridge in Japan has the longest central span of any suspension bridge in the world. It was completed in 1998 and links the city of Kobe (on the mainland of Honshu) to Iwaya (on Awaji Island) by crossing the Akashi Strait. Before it was built, ferries carried people across the strait, which sometimes was lashed with bad weather. In 1955, two ferries sank, killing 168 people. The public outrage urged the government to build a suspension bridge. Construction began in 1988, and the bridge was opened for traffic in 1998.
The Pearl Bridge, as it has been nicknamed, has three spans. The center span is 6,532 feet long, with the other two measuring at 3,150 feet each, making the total length of the bridge 12,831 feet. To protect the bridge from damage, special girder systems were built to withstand winds of 178 mph and earthquakes measuring 8.5 on the Richter scale. It also has to stand against harsh sea currents. The two supporting towers rise to 928 feet high. Because of the changes in temperature, the bridge can actually “flex” by 7 feet! 

Cables that hold the bridge up sink into 390,000 tons of concrete. Each cable is a whopping 44 inches in diameter and contains about 36,830 strands of wire each. There are 1,737 red, green, and blue lights mounted on the cables to illuminate the bridge; these can be changed with computer technology to many different patterns for different national or regional holidays. About 23,000 cars cross the Pearl Bridge every day. 

Jesus once described the way to heaven as being narrow. Like the Pearl Bridge, it carries one over treacherous waters to the safety of God’s kingdom. But not many take this path. “Enter by the narrow gate; for wide is the gate and broad is the way that leads to destruction, and there are many who go in by it. Because narrow is the gate and difficult is the way which leads to life, and there are few who find it” (Matthew 7:13, 14). Which bridge are you taking?
KEY BIBLE TEXTS
I pray thee, let me go over, and see the good land that is beyond Jordan, that goodly mountain, and Lebanon. 
- Deuteronomy 3:25


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2014)

*Satellites*

*An Amazing Fact:* The first living creature launched into space was a dog named Laika. On November 3, 1957, the Soviets flew Laika inside a pressurized chamber aboard the satellite, Sputnik 2. Since the launching of Sputnik 1, the first artificial satellite in 1957, thousands of these “manmade moons” have been fired into Earth’s orbit. There are currently about 200 satellites orbiting our planet, though there are thousands of unused satellites and other “space junk” circling Earth. There are a few space probes that are orbiting as satellites around the moon, Venus, Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, and the sun.


There are many different types of satellites, including military, observation, communication, navigation, weather, and research satellites. Even space stations are considered satellites since they also are objects placed into orbit by humans. Satellites do not orbit the Earth in the same way. Some are called low-Earth orbit, polar orbit, and geostationary orbit depending on their purpose. They are typically semi-independent, with computer-controlled systems that keep them on track, powered, and sending correct information to Earth. 

Television uses two types of satellites for services, the fixed service satellite and the direct broadcast satellite. The first (FSS) is typically used for broadcast feeds to and from television networks with larger dishes; the second is the type (DBS) used for sending signals directly to small dishes (18-24 inches) at people’s homes. These satellites are locked in a geostationary orbit. They circle the Earth around the equator at a very specific altitude that allows them to complete one orbit in the same amount of time that it takes the Earth to rotate once. As a result, these satellites stay 22,200 miles above one fixed point on the Earth’s equator at all times. 

Jesus said to His disciples, “Go therefore and make disciples of all the nations … ” (Matthew 28:19). Christ also explained, “And this gospel of the kingdom will be preached in all the world as a witness to all the nations, and then the end will come” (Matthew 24:14). Could it be that one of the primary means of bringing the good news of salvation to the world is through the wonder of satellites? Without a doubt.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
But I say, Have they not heard? Yes verily, their sound went into all the earth, and their words unto the ends of the world. 
- Romans 10:18*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2014)

*Microscopic Bible*
*
An Amazing Fact:* On December 20, 2007, Israeli scientists in Jerusalem announced that they had successfully inscribed the entire Hebrew text of the Jewish Bible on an area smaller than a pinhead. The nanotechnology experts at the Technion Institute in Haifa say the text surface measures less than 1/100th of a square inch. They chose the Jewish Bible to highlight how vast quantities of information can be stored in minimum amounts of space.


According to Guinness World Records, the tiny Bible is now the world’s smallest. The previous smallest copy of the Bible originated in Australia and measured about an inch square and one quarter of an inch thick and contained 1,514 pages. With this recent Bible it only took about an hour to etch the 300,000 words of the Old Testament onto a tiny silicon surface smaller than a grain of sugar. The microscopic nano-Bible was written using a scientific device called FIB—Focused Ion Beam. With the aid of this device it was possible to blast focused beams of tiny particles called gallium ions towards a specific object. When the particles hit the object they cause the gold atoms plating the silicon surface to bounce off, thus etching it. This is similar to digging a shallow hole in the earth using a water jet from a hose. They hope to use the technology in the future as a way to store vast amounts of data on bio-molecules and DNA. 

The plan of the Technion Institute was to photograph the nano-Bible using a scanning electron microscope, with the goal of enlarging the photo 10,000 times and displaying it on a giant 23-foot wall in their physics facility. It would then be possible to read the entire Bible with the naked eye. 

It seems a bit strange to shrink the Bible down then blow it up! But whatever its size, the Bible is God’s Word. It is living and powerful (Hebrews 4:12); it is proven (Psalm 18:30); it is “able to make you wise for salvation” (2 Timothy 3:15). Best of all, it leads us to a relationship with Jesus—the Way, the Truth, and the Life. 


*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And that from a child thou hast known the holy scriptures, which are able to make thee wise unto salvation through faith which is in Christ Jesus. 
- 2 Timothy 3:15

All scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, for reproof, for correction, for instruction in righteousness: 
- 2 Timothy 3:16*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2014)

*Ancient Roads*

*An Amazing Fact:* The most advanced transportation system in pre-Columbian South America was the Inca road system. Even without horses or wheeled vehicles, a great network of 25,000 miles of roads constituted a transportation network rivaled only by that of the Romans. The roads connected all parts of the realm and made possible swift communication. Trained runners, working in relays, covered up to 250 miles per day on the roads. There was a coastal route and an inland route running north and south with many connecting roads. It covered some 1.2 million square miles of territory.


The Inca roads made quick and reliable routes for the empire’s military and civilian communications. Soldiers, porters, and llama caravans were the primary users. Others required permission, and tolls were extracted at some bridges. The width of the road was between three and 13 feet, with some sections 16 feet wide. Actually, much of the road was an improvement from a previous civilization, the Wari Empire. In the steep mountains of the Andes, giant flights of stairs were built. The main 3,700-mile route ran from Quito, Ecuador, in the north past Santiago, Chile, in the south. 

The ancient Roman Empire also utilized roads to help them conquer the world. At the height of its power, the Roman Empire had a road system of about 50,000 miles consisting of 29 highways radiating from the city of Rome, and a network of roads covering every important conquered province. The Roman roads were three to four feet thick and consisted of three layers of successively finer stones set in mortar, with a layer of fitted stone blocks on top. By Roman law, the right of use of the roads belonged to all of the public, but the maintenance of the roadway was the responsibility of the inhabitants of the district through which the road ran. 

God asked the Israelites to designate three cities of refuge for people who accidentally killed someone. The manslayer could flee to one of these cities and find safety, only if he was not found to be guilty. Instructions were given to build roadways to these cities. Jesus Christ also came to provide a roadway to heaven. The construction of these pathways cost Him His life. Though we are all guilty of sin, He offers forgiveness and protection when we confess our sins and ask Him to forgive us.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Thou shalt prepare thee a way, and divide the coasts of thy land, which the LORD thy God giveth thee to inherit, into three parts, that every slayer may flee thither. 
- Deuteronomy 19:3*


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 14, 2014)

*A Robot Apocalypse*

Does the rapid advancement of artificial intelligence (AI) spell coming disaster for our planet? Is the future of humanity at risk because super-intelligent robots will someday attack and destroy us?

“The Lord said, ‘The people are one and they all have one language, and this is what they begin to do; now nothing that they propose to do will be withheld from them’ ” (Genesis 11:6).

The much-celebrated theoretical physicist and cosmologist Stephen Hawking warns that the unregulated development of artificial Intelligence (AI) could eventually lead to the end of the human race. In an interview with the BBC last week, the famous British scientist discussed the benefits of smart machines and the liabilities that could someday make people obsolete.

While Hawking sees great advantages to intelligent technology, he also sees risks. His own synthesized speech software program allows him to communicate as his body deteriorates from a motor neuron disease. He believes the creation of AI might be one of the biggest events in human history, but, “It might also be the last, unless we learn how to avoid the risks.” [1]

Hawking acknowledges his own limited understanding of these challenges. In 2007 he asked an open question on the Internet: “In a world that is in chaos politically, socially and environmentally, how can the human race sustain another 100 years?” A month later he confessed, “I don’t know the answer.” [2]

Hawking has stated he’s an atheist and does not believe in an afterlife. He calls heaven a myth and plainly says, “It is my view that the simplest explanation is that there is no God. No one created the universe, and no one directs our fate.” [3] But is there a better answer to our biggest questions than this?

The Bible provides us unequivocal statements on both the origin of our universe and the future destiny of our planet. Our philosophical problems cannot be answered by humans apart from God. Science is not a trustworthy answer to our moral issues. Jesus declares, “I am the way, the truth, and the life” (John 14:6).

Regarding the future, there are over trustworthy 1,500 prophecies in the Bible predicting the second coming of Christ. For every prophecy on His first coming, there are eight that tell us He will return again. One-fifth of the New Testament explains the Lord’s return. We know from Scripture that every eye will see Him when He comes (Revelation 1:7), that God’s people will be clothed with immortality at His return (1 Corinthians 15:51–54), and that the wicked will fear His coming and try to hide (Revelation 6:14–17).

The end of the human race, as we know it, is sure. All evil, selfishness, immorality, and destructive acts will be destroyed forever. We will not all be blown to pieces by aliens or mechanical humanoids. The earth will be purified by fire and then made new by our Creator (2 Peter 3:10; Revelation 21:1).

For those in the hands of God, the future is bright.


----------



## blazingthru (Dec 22, 2014)

*1964 Mercury Comet
*
AN AMAZING FACT:  Most people would consider themselves fortunate should they get 150,000 miles out of a car engine. For Rachel Veitch, however, her car has passed the 150,000 mile mark well over three times. Her vehicle is a 1964 Mercury Comet Caliente. She bought it new off the lot for a mere $3,289. And that low price even included all the upgrades. Rachel has given her beloved car the nickname Chariot, which is fitting considering it has safely carried her thousands and thousands of miles on the original engine. Ms. Veitch confessed that she once drove her Comet up to 120 mph “just for a mile.” She later had cruise control added because she kept getting speeding tickets.
On March 9, 2012, the 93-year-old Rachel Veitch parked her car for good. She said her eyesight was not sharp enough anymore to be driving. The 48-year-old car has actually outlasted her three husbands. Rachel adds, “With significantly less trouble.” How many miles did she clock on her beloved Mercury? Would you believe 576,000? 

What’s her secret? For one thing, Rachel faithfully takes her “Chariot” in for all scheduled maintenance. We should mention she refuses to leave the Mercury’s side during any servicing or inspections. She also makes sure to show the mechanics a diagram outlining all the grease fittings on the car. Ms. Veitch is also always on the lookout for lifetime warranties on any parts, and when she finds one she makes sure to use it. Rachel’s car has gone through seven mufflers, three sets of shocks, and 16 batteries, all for the price of only one. Those half a million miles also included a recent trip to Rachel’s 70th class reunion, a trip that added over 3,000 miles to the historic odometer reading. 

If a little loving care and regular maintenance can multiply the lifespan of a car, it makes one wonder how long our bodies might last with proper care? The Lord not only wants us to be in good health (3 John 2), but would have us be prepared for the Second Coming by caring for our bodies. “Now may the God of peace Himself sanctify you completely; and may your whole spirit, soul, and body be preserved blameless at the coming of our Lord Jesus Christ” (1 Thessalonians 5:23). God doesn’t want us to only care for our minds, but our whole being—bumper to bumper!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Some trust in chariots, and some in horses: but we will remember the name of the LORD our God. 
- Psalms 20:7*


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 5, 2015)

*
WISE IN OUR OWN EYES*

An Amazing Fact: Everyone has a blind spot in their field of vision because of how nerve fibers pass through the retina and out of the eye. The octopus has no blind spot since the nerve fibers pass behind the retinas of their eyes.


The third chapter of Proverbs lists six commands for us to follow. It also gives us reasons for obeying these instructions. The fourth exhortation in our text for this morning starts with, “Do not be wise in your own eyes.” This same directive can be found in several places in Proverbs, most often in reference to fools (Proverbs 12:15; 26:5, 12). What does it mean to be wise in your own eyes? 

Those who are wise in their own eyes have a spiritual blind spot. They can be arrogant and have an inflated estimation of their own opinions. Such people are proud, overconfident, and closed to input from others. Solomon’s admonition really builds on what comes before in verse 5—“Trust in the Lord.” In other words, don’t trust in your own wisdom. Acknowledge God in everything you do and He will bless you. 

Our text promises health and strength when we seek the Lord’s ways. Saul, the first king of Israel, is a prime example of someone who was wise in his own eyes. His position as leader of God’s people went to his head. He began to believe that his opinions were always right … and woe to anyone who would dare cross him! This is why he tried to 
kill David. 

When the Lord instructed Saul to utterly destroy the Amalekites, the arrogant king did not follow God’s command. When Samuel confronted the king for disobeying, he insisted he had not transgressed the order. Saul thought so much of himself that he became blind to his own sins—and he ultimately fell on his own sword. 

The end result of being wise in our own eyes leads us to separate ourselves from God and, therefore, to self-destruction. When we are independent of the Lord, it ends in detachment from the One who gives life. Because of his blind spots, Saul died tragically. We do not need to follow the same path. Humbly heed God’s commands “for length of days and long life and peace they will add to you.” 

Dear Lord, thank you for your commands. Help me see clearly where I diverge from them. Today I commit to obey your Word and receive the blessings of acknowledging you in all my choices. 

Additional reading: Proverbs 3:1–18

KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Be not wise in thine own eyes: fear the LORD, and depart from evil. It shall be health to thy navel, and marrow to thy bones. 
- Proverbs 3:7-8


----------



## blazingthru (Jan 6, 2015)

*Simple Gift, Lasting Value*

Did you know that you began smiling long before you were born? With 3D ultrasound technology, researches have witnessed infants in the womb turn their lips upward. Of course, babies keep on smiling after they are born, mostly in their sleep. But even blind babies will grin at the sound of the human voice.

Smiling is more than beaming for a photographer. Some say it can even measure our success and well-being throughout life. Researcher Ron Gutman shares the results of a UC Berkeley research project that examined old yearbook photos in an attempt to determine the success and well-being of students throughout their lives:

“By measuring student smiles, researchers were able to predict how fulfilling and long-lasting a subject's marriage will be, how well she would score on standardized tests of well-being, and how inspiring she would be to others.” [1]

Gutman also relates that a British research study found that one smile “can generate the same level of brain stimulation as up to 2,000 bars of chocolate.” Now there’s a way to save on calories! The same study also showed that smiling can bring the same emotional lift as receiving $25,000.

Even fake smiles can boost your emotions. Most of us can spot a false smile from a mile away. They are given using fewer facial muscles and don’t light up the eyes in the same way. Yet a half-hearted grin will still give you an emotional boost!

Not only does a happy grin lift your mood, it can lower your heart rate. Smiling slows the heart and relaxes the body. Here are some more amazing facts about smiling ...

Smiling can reduce stress, one of the biggest challenges in our modern world.
Smiling can also increase work productivity. There’s something to the saying, “Whistle while you work.”
Relationships are built on smiles. Smiling can also encourage others to trust us more.
Pain can be relieved by smiling.
Grinning can help increase our attention and focus
Smiling is contagious. When we smile at others, nearly half the time it will cause them to smile back.
Solomon understood the value of smiling. He wrote, “A merry heart does good, like medicine, but a broken spirit dries the bones” (Proverbs 17:22). Many people are suffering from loneliness, depression, broken relationships, and poor health. Think about how much the simple act of bringing a smile to another human being communicates God’s love for them.

So, if in this new year you want to be more attractive, look younger, live longer, boost your immune system, do better in your occupation, and—most of all—bring joy to another person’s day ... smile!


----------



## Laela (Feb 11, 2015)

blazingthru

I miss your posts here; hoping all's well with you. 

_Take care!_


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 28, 2015)

*An Involuntary Reaction*


*AN AMAZING FACT:*  The human brain is responsible for a number of involuntary actions within our bodies, such as breathing and the blinking of our eyes. According to TSA.gov, some airports are even training security officers to recognize involuntary physical and physiological reactions that people exhibit in response to a fear of being discovered.
Have you ever experienced an exciting event that left you full of the anticipation of sharing it with others? Perhaps you made a breakthrough on a difficult project. Or maybe you watched a new milestone in your child’s development, like his or her first steps. When a young daughter makes her mother laugh by trying a new word or skill, the mom always wants to share that moment with her husband. Our natural response is often a desire to share our news with the world. Instinctively, we want to share the joy! It’s an involuntary reaction. 

As the followers of Jesus learned of His resurrection and began to develop a deeper understanding of the gospel, they couldn’t resist sharing it with the world either. When Peter and John were called before the Sanhedrin and were reprimanded for sharing the good news, they responded, “We cannot but speak the things which we have seen and heard.” The knowledge was too great to keep to themselves. It had to be shared! 

Today, ponder how the gospel has been meaningful in your life recently. How has God touched your heart? And with whom can you share it?
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And they called them, and commanded them not to speak at all nor teach in the name of Jesus. But Peter and John answered and said unto them, Whether it be right in the sight of God to hearken unto you more than unto God, judge ye. For we cannot but speak the things which we have seen and heard. 
- Acts 4:18-20*


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 28, 2015)

*The Children of God*



The lengths some adults go to neglect or abuse innocent children is sickening. Can you imagine strapping explosives on a seven-year-old girl and turning her into a suicide bomber? What does the Bible say to people who hurt these little ones?

Nigerian President Goodluck Jonathan admits that his country has underestimated the Islamist extremist group Boko Haram. This past week in a market in the city of Potiskum in northeastern Nigeria, a girl believed to be as young as seven tried four times to bypass security when explosives she was carrying detonated. Six people killed; 19 wounded. This was the second suicide bombing in the city. On January 11, two suicide bombers—one who appeared to be about 15-years-old—blew themselves up in the same market, killing six people and injuring 37 others.

In another tragic incident, a stepmother from outside Houston was charged this last week with felony injury to a child by starving her five-year-old stepson, keeping him in a closet in their home until he weighed only 29 pounds. Jordan was removed from the home when a 16-year-old sibling spoke out. The boy was immediately taken to pediatric care to regain his health and now lives with his aunt. Jordan’s biological mother said he was fed only a piece of bread and a cup of water each day. The stepmother could be punished by life in prison.

God has a deep heart for innocent children and strong statements toward those who hurt the little ones of our world. The Lord repeatedly warned the Israelites, “You shall not afflict any widow or fatherless child. If you afflict them in any way, and they cry at all to Me, I will surely hear their cry” (Exodus 22:22, 23).

The marginalized and innocent are on God’s radar. “He will save the children of the needy, and will break in pieces the oppressor” (Psalm 72:4). Jesus was aware of the children when mothers came to have Him bless them. He admonished His disciples, “Let the little children come to Me, and do not forbid them; for of such is the kingdom of heaven” (Matthew 19:14).

But the strongest rebuke came when Christ instructed His disciples to be more like children in faith. “Whoever causes one of these little ones who believe in Me to sin, it would be better for him if a millstone were hung around his neck, and he were drowned in the depth of the sea” (Matthew 18:6). This was not a small stone, but rather a large stone that could only be turned by a donkey.

Increasing, unfathomable violence toward children is a dramatic sign that the world buckles under thousands of years of sin and degradation of human life. God holds us accountable; children are not expendable. God looks with tender regard toward them. Jesus said, “Whoever receives [a] little child in My name receives Me; and whoever receives Me receives Him who sent Me. For he who is least among you all will be great” (Luke 9:48).

Let us pray that the Lord returns soon so that the suffering of the innocents will end forever.

Editor's Note: While all "young earth creationists" believe the earth to be only thousands of years old, as opposed to millions, the exact number of years, from 6,000 to 10,000 years, is still under debate by many Bible-believing scholars and scientists. This story originally used the figure 10,000 as a general number to encompass all these differing views, but has since been changed to "thousand of years."


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 17, 2015)

*Who Is the Strongest?*


*AN AMAZING FACT:*  If asked what the world’s strongest animal might be, you would probably imagine a large animal like an elephant or whale. Surprisingly, the title actually goes to the Onthophagus Taurus dung beetle. This little creature can pull 1,140 times its own body weight!
A recent study from Queen Mary University of London reveals that the dung beetle uses its great strength to battle other male beetles during mating season. Imagine pulling 100 tons of weight—an impossible feat for any human. Yet a dung beetle can do the equivalent. 

The strength of God’s creatures might cause us to pause in wonder, but the power of our Creator is even greater. The psalmist praised, “Be exalted, O Lord, in Your own strength! We will sing and praise Your power.” David recognized with awe the strength of our God as something to be praised. In the world around him and the events of his life, he could see God’s might at work. 

The same God who created an astonishingly strong insect has the strength to orchestrate the powers that control our world, yet at the same time He knows and cares about the small details of our lives. The trials on your heart are close to His heart too, and His strength is always ready to carry us through each day. Like David, many of us face difficult trials; it can be easy to let fear overwhelm us. But if we pause to step back and recognize that our lives are not in our hands, we can rest easy. Our lives are in the hands of an incredibly strong and caring Creator.
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Be thou exalted, LORD, in thine own strength: so will we sing and praise thy power. 
- Psalms 21:13*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 24, 2015)

*Attending His Own Funeral*

An Amazing Fact: After his sister died in 1951, James Nelson Gernhart was outraged because relatives wanted to bury her with a low-budget funeral. At 75 and alone, “Old Jim,” as he was known, wanted to make sure this didn’t happen to him. He resolved that everybody in tiny Burlington, Colorado (population 2,200), would know that he was going out with more dignity. He would have his funeral before he died!


Some townsfolk didn’t think Old Jim should have his funeral when he wasn’t even dead. They refused to let him use the community center. Then the singers Jim had scheduled backed out. Undaunted, Old Jim rented the town armory and substituted records of his favorite hymns. In the next town he hired a pastor to officiate. Then he plunked down 
$3,600 of his savings for a solid copper casket—a lot of money back then. Using newspaper ads, Old Jim invited everyone in town to his funeral. 

In spite of the objections, nearly half the town filed into the dimly lit room, sat solemnly down on folding chairs, and watched as a hearse rolled up to the door. Eighteen honorary pallbearers formed a double line while eight old friends carried in the casket. With a sad expression on his weather-beaten face, Old Jim walked behind the casket, hat in 
hand. The preacher began his text: “He that believeth in me though he be dead yet shall he live.” Old Jim beamed, and tears gathered in his eyes when the recorded strains of “Beautiful Isle of Somewhere” floated out over the armory. The service continued for the next 55 minutes. Finally, the piano played “Rock of Ages.” Old Jim wrote out a $100 check for the minister and marched cheerfully out. “Now I don’t care what they do with me when I die,” he said. “I’ve got myself fixed up real good.” 

I know this may sound odd, but did you know the Bible recommends you conduct your own funeral? To break free of the slavery to sin, our old self must be crucified, and the “body of sin” must be “done away with.” In this way, the Bible says, “ … reckon yourselves to be dead indeed to sin, but alive to God in Christ Jesus our Lord” (Romans 6:11).

KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Knowing this, that our old man is crucified with him, that the body of sin might be destroyed, that henceforth we should not serve sin. 
- Romans 6:6

For he that is dead is freed from sin. 
- Romans 6:7


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 24, 2015)

*An End to Affliction
*
An Amazing Fact: Erik Weihenmeyer became the first blind man to climb to the highest peak in the world. He and his sighted friend, Eric Alexander, along with other members of their climbing team, reached the summit of Mount Everest on May 25, 2001. Mark Inglis, who lost both of his legs below the knee, conquered Everest in 2006. He is the first person to successfully scale the mountain with two false legs.


Since almost 20 percent of Americans are disabled in some way, chances are you have a friend or family member with a disability of some kind, or perhaps you are disabled yourself. Perhaps you have an illness or have had an accident that causes suffering. The Bible assures us that when an afflicted person cries out to God, He hears. And He cares. 

When God healed the crippled man in Lystra, through Paul, the Bible says the man “leaped and walked.” Can’t you just see him jumping high into the air, again and again, landing on his new, healthy feet? Don’t you think he was laughing in delight? 

This is what it will be like when Jesus returns. For those who belong to Him, all disabilities, deformities, diseases—afflictions of any kind—will vanish in that glorious instant. Freed from the effects of sin, we will be completely healthy, happy, and restored to the likeness of God. It’s what He has always wanted for us. As we praise Him, we will almost certainly leap for joy!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
And there sat a certain man at Lystra, impotent in his feet, being a cripple from his mother's womb, who never had walked: The same heard Paul speak: who stedfastly beholding him, and perceiving that he had faith to be healed, Said with a loud voice, Stand upright on thy feet. And he leaped and walked. 
- Acts 14:8-10*


----------



## blazingthru (Mar 31, 2015)

*All Other Ground*
Average reading time is about 1 and a half minutes
AN AMAZING FACT:  The University of Nebraska at Omaha Library is sinking.
Legend has it that the Indiana University Library sinks an inch per year because its engineers failed to account for the weight of its books. But this legend is older than the IU library itself—built in 1969—and has also been falsely attributed to several other libraries, including the University of Waterloo Library, Calgary’s McKimmie Library, and the University of Nottingham’s Jubilee Library. 

However, the University of Nebraska at Omaha Library is actually sinking. In the mid-1980s, cracks developed in the library’s first floor—but not because its books were too heavy. Rather, engineers discovered cracks in the air ducts running under the floor slab. The cracks allowed warm air to circulate, drying and shrinking the soil and creating voids under the slab. 

But five feet below the Indiana University library, explains Robert Meadows, an IU architect, “is a 94-foot-thick layer of limestone. When the library was constructed, the upper layer of this rock was harder than expected. Rather than blast, we raised the lowest level of the building a number of feet.” 

Jesus compares His followers to the one who built upon a rock. Despite rain, floods, and wind, the wise man’s house stood strong. On the other hand, those who do not heed Christ’s words are like he who built on the sand: When rain and floods beat down on this man’s house, “Great was its fall,” Jesus said. 

The old hymn declares, “On Christ, the solid Rock I stand; all other ground is sinking sand.” Hear and do what Jesus says; build your life on the Foundation that won’t fail!
*KEY BIBLE TEXTS
Therefore whosoever heareth these sayings of mine, and doeth them, I will liken him unto a wise man, which built his house upon a rock: 
- Matthew 7:24

And the rain descended, and the floods came, and the winds blew, and beat upon that house; and it fell not: for it was founded upon a rock. 
- Matthew 7:25
*


----------



## blazingthru (May 24, 2016)

*Bananas*
May 24, 2016





John 15:5). I wonder what types of fruit will be on the tree of life in heaven.

*AN AMAZING FACT:* Bananas are a fruity miracle. They are colorful, nutritious, not to mention the amusing shape is easy to hold, peel, and eat. Bananas also contain three natural sugars—sucrose, fructose, and glucose—combined with a healthy dose of fiber. When a hungry person eats a banana they receive an almost instant and sustained boost of vigor. Research has proven that just two bananas provide enough energy for a strenuous 90-minute workout. This is why bananas are the favorite fruit of Olympic athletes. In fact, compared to an apple, a banana has four times the protein, twice the carbohydrate, three times the phosphorus, five times the vitamin A and iron, and twice the other minerals. It is also rich in potassium and is one of most affordable fruits around. So maybe it's time to change that well-known proverb to "A banana a day keeps the doctor away!"


Studies have shown that bananas can also help overcome or prevent a substantial array of illnesses and conditions ranging from depression, heartburn, and anemia, to stroke and morning sickness. Around the world different parts of the banana plant are used for clothing, paper, and tableware, and the skin of the banana is used to heal everything from insect bites to warts. Indeed, the banana appears almost perfectly designed for human consumption and distribution. It is difficult to conceive of a more practical blueprint for the ideal fruit. 

Have you noticed the banana has no seeds? Amazingly the banana is a mutant; it is the result of the cross pollination of two almost inedible Asian fruits. The banana is a freakish genetic amalgamation; one that has survived through the centuries due to the sustained intervention of diligent humans. These fragile fruits can only be cloned from suckering 
shoots and cuttings taken from the underground stem of existing plants. Over time, Arab traders carried the new wonder fruit to Africa, and Spanish conquistadors brought them to the Americas. 

So if you have ever pictured Adam and Eve savoring bananas in the Garden of Eden you better think again. Bananas only happen through man participating with God’s creation. This is also true regarding the fruit of the Spirit. “I am the vine, you are the branches. He who abides in Me, and I in him, bears much fruit; for without Me you can do nothing” (John 15:5). I wonder what types of fruit will be on the tree of life in heaven.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
In the midst of the street of it, and on either side of the river, was there the tree of life, which bare twelve manner of fruits, and yielded her fruit every month: and the leaves of the tree were for the healing of the nations. Revelation 22:2


----------



## blazingthru (May 27, 2016)

Diamonds


*An Amazing Fact:* Diamonds are the hardest natural material known to mankind. Their hardness has been legendary since antiquity and is the reason for its name coming from the ancient Greek word adamas for “invincible.” Approximately 130 million carats are mined annually, with a value of nearly $9 billion. About 220,000 pounds of manmade diamonds are synthesized every year. Diamond formation requires exposure of carbon materials to very high pressure. Diamonds can also form in other natural events. For example, very small diamonds, known as microdiamonds, have been found in craters caused by a meteorite impact.


The biggest earthly diamond is the 530-carat Star of Africa, one of the British crown jewels. That was, at least until August 28, 2007, when a diamond mine in South Africa announced it found a diamond believed to be twice the size of the former record holder. The uncut diamond is expected to sell for up to $30 million. But it still may not be the biggest.
Some astronomers believe they have actually found the biggest known diamond in the universe up in the sky directly above Australia. According to American astronomers at the Harvard-Smithsonian Center for Astrophysics, a white dwarf star in the constellation of Centaurus, next to the Southern Cross, has been found to have a 2,000-mile-wide solid core of crystallized carbon, or in other words, a diamond. It weighs 2.27 thousand trillion trillion tons—that’s 10 billion trillion trillion carats, or a one followed by 34 zeroes. “It’s the mother of all diamonds,” said astronomer Travis Metcalfe, who led the team of researchers that studied the star.

God loves jewels and will decorate the New Jerusalem with many precious stones that surpass anything we’ve ever seen on Earth. When we think of the Lord’s creation in the heavens, it doesn’t seem impossible that every gate in the city of God is highly unique. “The twelve gates were twelve pearls: each individual gate was of one pearl. And the street of the city was pure gold, like transparent glass” (Revelation 21:21). I look forward to walking on that street someday.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
And the LORD their God shall save them in that day as the flock of his people: for they shall be as the stones of a crown, lifted up as an ensign upon his land. Zechariah 9:16


----------



## blazingthru (May 30, 2016)

*Amazing Bamboo*
 
*May 30, 2016*​*

AN AMAZING FACT:* Did you know a member of the grass family is considered to be the fastest-growing plant in the world? It is a member of the true grass family known as Poaceae (po-se-i), also known as Bambuseae. Better known as bamboo, these tall stalks are actually the largest members of the grass family. In the warmer climates of Asia they are capable of growing as much as 39 inches per day! How would you like to keep that grass mowed? Bamboo grows so fast that, if you stand in one of these bamboo forests on a sunny day, you can actually hear the plants growing. Some plants grow 98 feet tall.


Bamboo has economic and cultural significance to South Asia, Southeast Asia, and East Asia. There are around 1,500 different species of bamboo in the world that come in several different colors—such as black, green, gold, gray, red, yellow, and powder blue. The bamboo plant is also extremely versatile with an extraordinary range of uses, and can be made into many things like baskets, bicycle frames, bird cages, blinds, boats, bridges, brushes, buckets, canoes, carts, charcoal, chopsticks, clothing, cooking utensils, diapers, fans, fences, firewood, fishing rods, food steamers, furniture, garden tools, handicrafts, hats, incense, musical instruments, paper, particle board, pens, pipes, roofing, scaffold, tableware, toilets, toothpicks, toys, umbrellas, and walking sticks! In fact, during WWII in the South Pacific, the U.S. Navy even used bamboo to reinforce concrete. That is pretty incredible when you remember that bamboo is just gigantic grass.

When the apostle Peter compared mankind with the Bible, he used grass as an illustration. “All flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of the grass. The grass withers, and its flower falls away, but the word of the Lord endures forever” (1 Peter 1:24, 25). The glory of man’s accomplishments fades into insignificance when compared with God’s glory. Our corruptible works will someday disappear, but the incorruptible fruit of God’s Word will grow and last for eternity. That’s a lot longer than the lifetime of bamboo.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
For all flesh is as grass, and all the glory of man as the flower of grass. The grass withereth, and the flower thereof falleth away: 1 Peter 1:24


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 4, 2016)

*When You Are Growing*
*But grow in grace, and in the knowledge of our Lord and Saviour Jesus Christ. To him be glory both now and for ever. Amen. 2 Peter 3:18.*
It is the privilege of the young, as they grow in Jesus, to grow in spiritual grace and knowledge. We may know more and more of Jesus through an interested searching of the Scriptures and then following the ways of truth and righteousness therein revealed. Those who are ever growing in grace will be steadfast in the faith, and moving forward. There should be an earnest desire in the heart of every youth who has purposed to be a disciple of Jesus Christ to reach the highest Christian standard, to be a worker with Christ. If he makes it his aim to be of that number who shall be presented faultless before the throne of God he will be continually advancing. The only way to remain steadfast is to progress daily in divine life. Faith will increase if, when brought in conflict with doubts and obstacles, it overcomes them.... If you are growing in grace and the knowledge of Jesus Christ you will improve every privilege and opportunity to gain more knowledge of the life and character of Christ.
Faith in Jesus will grow as you become better acquainted with your Redeemer by dwelling upon His spotless life and His infinite love.... When you are growing in grace you will love to attend religious meetings, and you will gladly bear testimony of the love of Christ before the congregation. God, by His grace, can make the young man prudent, and He can give to the children knowledge and experience. They can grow in grace daily.... Set your aim in life high, as did Joseph and Daniel and Moses, and take into consideration the cost of the character building, and then build for time and for eternity.... In doing this work for yourself you are having an influence on many others.... How much strength a word of hope, courage, and determination in a right course will give one who is inclined to slide into habits that are demoralizing! The firm purpose you may possess in carrying out good principles will have an influence to balance souls in the right direction. There is no limit to the good you may do


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 6, 2016)

A Shooting Star

*An Amazing Fact:* Phoebe Ann Moses was born August 13, 1860, in a log cabin on the Ohio frontier. Because of poverty and hardship, eight-year-old Phoebe began helping support her widowed mother and seven siblings by hunting. She soon discovered that she was a marvelous shot. By age 15 she had sold enough game to pay off the mortgage on her mother’s farm and was enough of a local celebrity that she was invited to Cincinnati to enter a shooting contest with a traveling show marksman. Not only did she win the match with Frank Butler by one point, but she also won his heart and they married a year later. 


For several years the Butlers performed together—and Phoebe adopted the stage name “Annie Oakley.” In 1885 the couple joined the legendary Buffalo Bill in his Wild West Show. For the next 17 years, Annie Oakley was the show’s star attraction with her marvelous shooting feats. Barely 5 feet tall, she was billed as “Little Sure Shot.” In a single day, she used a .22 caliber rifle to shoot 4,472 of 5,000 small glass balls tossed in midair. With the razor thin edge of a playing card facing her at 90 feet, Annie could cut the card with one bullet and then puncture it with five or six more shots before it hit the ground. Her sharp shooting won her many awards and captivated audiences worldwide, including several heads of state in Europe. She even knocked the ashes off a cigarette held by the German Kaiser Wilhelm II! 

Annie Oakley was the first American female superstar, and she remained a remarkable shot into her sixties. Even after a train accident that caused temporary paralysis and five spinal operations, and a car accident that left her wearing a steel leg brace for over a year, Annie was still setting records. Today, her name remains synonymous with precision 
marksmanship. 

Friends, the Bible teaches that true prophets will also have consistent accuracy in their predictions. John warns us that we must test those claiming to be God’s prophets—and one important test is whether or not their predictions come true! “As for the prophet who prophesies of peace, when the word of the prophet comes to pass, the prophet will be known as one whom the Lord has truly sent” (Jeremiah 28:9)

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
Beloved, believe not every spirit, but try the spirits whether they are of God: because many false prophets are gone out into the world. 1 John 4:1


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 6, 2016)

*Parental Responsibility*

*Take heed that ye despise not one of these little ones; for I say unto you, That in heaven their angels do always behold the face of my Father which is in heaven. Matthew 18:10*

The Saviour regards with infinite tenderness the souls whom He has purchased with His blood. They are the claim of His love. He looks upon them with unutterable longing. His heart is drawn out, not only to the best-trained and most attractive children, but to those who by inheritance and through neglect have objectionable traits of character. Many parents do not understand how much they are responsible for these traits in their children. They have not the tenderness and wisdom to deal with the erring ones whom they have made what they are. But Jesus looks upon these children with pity. He traces from cause to effect. 

The Christian worker may be Christ's agent in drawing these faulty and erring ones to the Saviour. By wisdom and tact he may bind them to his heart, he may give courage and hope, and through the grace of Christ may see them transformed in character, so that of them it may be said, "Of such is the kingdom of God."


----------



## Laela (Jun 6, 2016)

^^^ That is powerful..


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 7, 2016)

*Nobel Peace Prize*​Jun 07, 2016

*AN AMAZING FACT:* Most of us have heard of the Nobel Peace Prize, but do you know the strange details that led to the forming of this prestigious award? Alfred Nobel was born in 1833 in Stockholm, Sweden. After receiving a first-class education in Russia the family returned to Sweden, where he and his brothers worked as chemical engineers.


Alfred Nobel did not invent nitroglycerin but was first to produce it commercially. In 1863 he developed a detonator for nitroglycerin using a strong shock rather than heat. But nitroglycerin in its fluid state is very volatile. Several explosions in his laboratory proved this, including one in 1864 in which his brother Emil and several others were killed. Recognizing this danger, Nobel moved his experimentation to a barge anchored on a lake outside Stockholm. 

After much experimenting he eventually invented dynamite, also known as “Nobel’s Safety Powder.” This new material was made from a combination of nitroglycerin absorbed by a porous clay substance and was five times as powerful as gunpowder. This provided an easily handled, solid yet malleable explosive. Mining, railroad building, and other construction became much safer, more efficient, and cheaper. But military leaders also realized the value of dynamite for demolition and destruction. This deadly use of his creation greatly troubled the “Lord of Dynamite,” who was a pacifist and strongly opposed the wartime uses of his inventions. 

In 1895 a newspaper confused the death of Nobel’s older brother with Alfred, and published Alfred Nobel’s obituary before he had actually died. Nobel was horrified to read that he was remembered as the man who created the explosives that caused so much death and carnage. Perhaps to alleviate his conscience, and to improve his legacy, upon his death his will provided that the bulk of his vast fortune go to a fund that would award prizes annually for advancements in physics, chemistry, medicine, literature, and peace. Alfred was also a great entrepreneur. Over the years he founded 90 factories and laboratories in more than 20 countries, and he held 355 patents. 

Few people read their obituary before their death, and fewer still get a chance to change their reputation. But because of the matchless gift and sacrifice of Jesus we can have a new name.


*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
He that hath an ear, let him hear what the Spirit saith unto the churches; To him that overcometh will I give to eat of the hidden manna, and will give him a white stone, and in the stone a new name written, which no man knoweth saving he that receiveth it. Revelation 2:17


----------



## gn1g (Jun 7, 2016)

Awesome thread!! good job blazingthru.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 8, 2016)

One Cup of Water​

*An Amazing Fact:* Kofi Annan, the former United Nations Secretary-General, was the founder of the Global AIDS and Health Fund to support developing countries in their struggle to care for hurting people. He was born on April 8, 1938, and currently serves as a Ghanaian diplomat. In his effort to raise global awareness on how people live in the world, he has presented incredible statistics from the United Nations Human Development Report. 


These numbers really put into perspective how we live in America! 

• Four percent of the 225 richest men’s wealth could provide for the entire globe: basic education, basic health care, adequate food, clean water, and safe sewers. 

• Americans spend $8 billion a year on cosmetics—$2 billion more than the estimated total needed to provide basic education for everyone in the world. 

• Americans each consume an average of 260 pounds of meat a year. In Bangladesh, the average is 6.5 pounds. 

• The world’s 225 richest individuals, of whom 60 are Americans, have a combined wealth of over $1 trillion—equal to the annual income of the poorest 47 percent of the entire world’s population. 

• Europeans spend $11 billion a year on ice cream—$2 billion more than the estimated annual total needed to provide clean water and safe sewers for the world’s population. 

• The three richest people in the world have assets that exceed the combined gross domestic product of the 48 least-developed countries. 

• The richest fifth of the world’s people consumes 86 percent of all goods and services, while the poorest fifth consumes just 1.3 percent. Indeed, the richest fifth consumes 45 percent of all meat and fish, 58 percent of all energy used, 84 percent of all paper, has 74 percent of all telephone lines, and owns 87 percent of all vehicles. 

Annan encourages us to not look at faceless statistics, but think of the condition of how many people in our world truly live. When we consider the world’s consumption bill of $24 trillion a year, the numbers seem overwhelming. Yet, in God’s eyes, even a cup of cold water given to a thirsty child is not beneath His notice.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
For whosoever shall give you a cup of water to drink in my name, because ye belong to Christ, verily I say unto you, he shall not lose his reward. Mark 9:41


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 10, 2016)

Fearless Rescuers​

*An Amazing Fact:* Ida Lewis was the daughter of a lighthouse keeper in Newport, Rhode Island. When her father, Captain Hosea Lewis, suffered a paralyzing stroke, Ida and her mother assumed all the responsibilities of the Lime Rock Lighthouse. Ida was unafraid of the water and became known as the best swimmer in Newport. Besides tending the light, she rowed her younger brothers and sisters 200 yards from the small rock island to school and back each day. She was frequently seen rowing about the vast bay on errands in all kinds of weather.


Ida’s rowing skills, strength, and courage came into play many times during her life. She conducted her first rescue when she was 16. With her station lifeboat, she rowed out and saved four young men unable to swim, who nearly drowned when their sailboat capsized. The boys were ashamed to be rescued by a slight young girl. In 1866, when she was 24, she rescued a drunken soldier in a disabled boat, towing him to shore. In 1867 she saved three workers from a swamped boat; they had gone after their employer’s prize sheep that had jumped into the harbor. After rescuing the men, Ida returned to save the sheep. 

On March 12, 1869, she performed her most famous rescue. During a blizzard, Ida was sick with a terrible cold when her mother saw a boat overturn in the freezing waves. Ida ran out into the churning icy water in her stocking feet and rowed a boat out to save them. She rescued three soldiers; a young boy drowned. This brave feat placed her on the cover of Harper’s Magazine, and she became a national heroine. 

Ida received fan mail from the rich and famous; even President Ulysses S. Grant visited her. She also received some marriage proposals. New York gave her a mahogany rowboat with red velvet cushions, gold braid around the gunwales, and gold-plated oarlocks. The boat was named “The Rescue.” Over the 50 years Ida tended the lighthouse, this small woman rescued at least eighteen persons from the cold and often treacherous waters off Lime Rock. Unofficially, the number was much higher. When she died in 1911, every ship bell in Newport tolled all night. 

You know, the Bible says Jesus crossed a stormy sea to rescue a boat in distress. Our Keeper is always willing to come to our rescue when we call to Him for help.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
And in the fourth watch of the night Jesus went unto them, walking on the sea. Matthew 14:25


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 10, 2016)

*AF Daily Devotional - A Modern Jonah*

A Modern Jonah​

*An Amazing Fact:* In 1891, a whaling ship off the Falkland Islands spotted a huge 80-foot sperm whale. Two longboats were quickly launched to hunt the monster. Closing in, the crew harpooned the whale, which quickly dove down away from the boat. Suddenly, the whale resurfaced right under the first longboat, breaking it and throwing its men into the air. As the whale disappeared again, the remaining longboat rescued the survivors—but two men were missing and presumed drowned.


Soon, the dead whale floated to the surface, and the crewmen began their grisly job, removing its blubber. By midnight the task was still unfinished, and the sailors went to bed. In the morning, as they resumed their work, the unexpected happened: something in the stomach was moving spasmodically. Thinking it might be a giant squid, they cut the 
stomach open. Inside was one of the missing sailors, James Bartley, doubled up and unconscious. 

As Bartley recovered over the next few weeks, he recalled being hit by the whale’s tail and then encompassed by great darkness. He felt he was slipping along a smooth passage that seemed to carry him forward. His hands touched a slimy substance, which seemed to shrink from his touch. He could breathe the stifling air, but the heat was terrible. The next thing he remembered, he was waking up in the captain’s cabin. Except for the fact that his face, neck, and hands had been bleached white, Bartley survived the belly of a whale! Understandably, Bartley left whaling and spent his remaining years working as a cobbler. When he was buried, his tombstone featured these words: “James Bartley—1870-1909…A modern Jonah.” 

When people in Jesus’ day asked for a sign, He said the “sign of Jonah” was the only sign that would be given. When Jonah preached in Nineveh, his “back to life” experience with the whale likely gave credence to his message. Similarly, Jesus’ resurrection is evidence of His divinity. But sadly, for many the sign of Jonah isn’t enough—not only do they disbelieve the Jonah account, but they deny the resurrection as well. We’re left with a choice: we can join the “evil generation” in disbelief, or the Ninevites in believing and repenting. Is the sign of Jonah enough for you?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
And when the people were gathered thick together, he began to say, This is an evil generation: they seek a sign; and there shall no sign be given it, but the sign of Jonas the prophet. Luke 11:29


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 11, 2016)

Big Givers​


*An Amazing Fact:* What do Herb Alpert, Mel Gibson, and Jami Gertz have in common, besides being famous celebrities? According to “The Giving Back Fund,” a non-profit organization that tracks philanthropic giving worldwide, Jami Gertz and her husband, Anthony Ressler, topped the list by giving $10,569,002 to the Ressler-Gertz Foundation. Herb Alpert donated $9.1 million to the Herb Alpert Foundation, which focuses on the arts, compassion, and well being. And Mel Gibson signed a check for $6.8 million to help a foundation support the Holy Family Church.


Of course, most celebrities want their names associated with good causes. It’s great PR. The more good they do for others, the more the public will appreciate them. Many accuse celebrities of promoting themselves this way, but it’s also true that charities use celebrities to promote their work as well. So is this a virtuous cycle or a vicious cycle? 
After Christopher Reeve became paralyzed, his collaboration with the American Paralysis Association caused its revenue in the next three years double to $5 million. In fact, they changed their association’s name to the Christopher Reeve Foundation. 

Some of the others who made the top 30 list of celebrities contributing to non-profit organizations also include George Lucas (director, producer, writer), Nora Roberts (writer), Ndamukong Suh (NFL player), Lance Berkman and his wife, Cara (MLB player), Meryl Streep and her husband Donald Gummer (actress), and Jerry Seinfeld (comedian). Not all donations are what you might consider worthy causes. Hugh Hefner made the list for donating $900,000 to a trust for public land to save the iconic Hollywood sign from being plowed under in order to make room for four luxury homes! 

Jesus said, “But when you do a charitable deed, do not let your left hand know what your right hand is doing, that your charitable deed may be in secret; and your Father who sees in secret will Himself reward you openly” (Matthew 6:3, 4). The purpose of giving big gifts is not to lift up ourselves, but to touch people’s lives. Someday, God will publish a philanthropic list of people who gave much. That’s the list I want to make!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
Take heed that ye do not your alms before men, to be seen of them: otherwise ye have no reward of your Father which is in heaven. Matthew 6:1

*Matthew 6:1New American Standard Bible (NASB)
Giving to the Poor and Prayer*
6 “Beware of practicing your righteousness before men to be noticed by them; otherwise you have no reward with your Father who is in heaven.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 13, 2016)

Sam Houston Junior's Bible​
*An Amazing Fact:* Sam Houston was a colorful and bold 19th-century American statesman, politician, and soldier. The seventh governor of Texas, he is known best for helping bring Texas into the United States. Though married three times, his third wife, Margaret Moffette Lea of Alabama, gave birth to eight children, the first of whom was Sam Houston Jr.


Sam Houston Jr. was born in 1843. He began service in the confederacy in 1861. On April 7, 1862, at the famous Civil War battle of Shiloh, Sam Houston Jr., son of the famous Texan, was struck in the back by a bullet. He was knocked to the ground and would likely have died had it not been for his mother’s Bible, which he carried in his knapsack. Ripping through the pages, the lead ball stopped directly over the 70th Psalm, which reads, “You are my help and my deliverer” (verse 5). 

After the war Sam studied in Independence and then went to medical school in Pennsylvania and became a doctor. But he later gave up his practice for writing. He married Lucy Anderson, and the couple had three children. Years later, after his wife died, Sam became discouraged and went to live with his sister Margaret. After eight years he passed away at the age of 51. 

Sam Houston Jr. was literally saved by the Word of God. The Bible he carried actually stopped a bullet. Did you know we are being attacked by an enemy who wants to cut us down? The weapons he uses are not your typical guns and knives. The spiritual warfare of Satan is subtle and meant to destroy us forever. But the Lord has provided armor that we may put on and stand safe. 

“Put on the whole armor of God that you may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil. For we do not wrestle against flesh and blood, but against principalities, against powers, against the rulers of the darkness of this age, against the spiritual hosts of wickedness in heavenly places. Therefore take up the whole armor of God, that you may be able to withstand in the evil day, and having done all, to stand” (Ephesians 6:10-13). When the “fiery darts” of the devil come shooting your way, hold up the “shield of faith” (verse 16) and extinguish them for good!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
Thou art my hiding place and my shield: I hope in thy word. Psalms 119:114


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 13, 2016)

Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness: for they shall be filled. Matthew 5:6

"Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness." The sense of unworthiness will lead the heart to hunger and thirst for righteousness, and this desire will not be disappointed. Those who make room in their hearts for Jesus will realize His love. All who long to bear the likeness of the character of God shall be satisfied. The Holy Spirit never leaves unassisted the soul who is looking unto Jesus. He takes of the things of Christ and shows them unto him. If the eye is kept fixed on Christ, the work of the Spirit ceases not until the soul is conformed to His image. The pure element of love will expand the soul, giving it a capacity for higher attainments, for increased knowledge of heavenly things, so that it will not rest short of the fullness. "Blessed are they which do hunger and thirst after righteousness; for they shall be filled." 

The merciful shall find mercy, and the pure in heart shall see God. Every impure thought defiles the soul, impairs the moral sense, and tends to obliterate the impressions of the Holy Spirit. It dims the spiritual vision, so that men cannot behold God. The Lord may and does forgive the repenting sinner; but though forgiven, the soul is marred. All impurity of speech or of thought must be shunned by him who would have clear discernment of spiritual truth. 

But the words of Christ cover more than freedom from sensual impurity, more than freedom from that ceremonial defilement which the Jews so rigorously shunned. Selfishness prevents us from beholding God. The self-seeking spirit judges of God as altogether such a one as itself. Until we have renounced this, we cannot understand Him who is love. Only the unselfish heart, the humble and trustful spirit, shall see God as "merciful and gracious, long-suffering, and abundant in goodness and truth." Ex. 34:6.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 14, 2016)

*Sam Houston Junior's Bible*


*AN AMAZING FACT:* David Douglas was only 26 years old in 1825 when he sailed along the west coast of the United States and up the Columbia River. The young botanist from London was on a quest. Since a boy he had been obsessed with plants, and by the age of 21 he was appointed to the Royal Botanical Gardens in Scotland. Now, five years later, he was to examine the plant life of the New World.


As the ship approached land, one particular tree captivated David. As he reported later, “So pleased was I that I could scarcely see anything but it.” He couldn’t wait to see the tree up close, and when he did, he pronounced it “one of the most striking and truly graceful objects in nature.” It was only fitting that this famous tree would later bear his name, as it does to this day—the Douglas fir. 

David spent the next two years exploring the Northwest, finding new plants and shipping over 200 species back to England. His collecting adventures took him 12,000 miles on foot, horseback, and canoe. William Hooker, one of the world’s leading botanists, described him as a man of “great activity, undaunted courage … and energetic zeal.” The Native Americans were immensely impressed with David’s endurance, but they questioned his sanity. They called him “Man of Grass” because he would hike from first dawn to dusk collecting plants that he couldn’t even eat. 

On his 1829 trip to North America, David Douglas made a discovery that eventually changed the history of the New World. While collecting plants in California, he pulled a plant from the ground that contained many flecks of gold in the soil clinging to the roots. But as David packed the plant for shipment he saw only the plant. That’s how gold was first 
discovered in California in 1831—not by loggers in Sutter Creek, but by the botanists in London who unpacked the shipment of plants from Douglas and saw the gold on the roots. 

David Douglas had only one purpose in life. Nothing—not even gold—could distract him from his mission. That is the sort of focused and energetic zeal that God wants from us today!

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
Whatsoever thy hand findeth to do, do it with thy might; for there is no work, nor device, nor knowledge, nor wisdom, in the grave, whither thou goest. Ecclesiastes 9:10


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 15, 2016)

* The Godfather of Fitness*​
*An Amazing Fact:* As a child and teenager, Jack experienced very poor health. Addicted to sugar and junk food, his volatile moods would frequently swing between suicide and homicide. The murderous behavior was usually directed towards his older brother, who he once nearly killed with an ax, and another time with a big butcher knife. Jack described himself as short and skinny with pimples. He was constantly bullied by the other kids at school.


When he was 15, Jack’s mother, a Bible Christian, insisted he come with her to hear a nutritionist, Paul Bragg, speak on diet, health, and exercise. At the conclusion of his talk Mr. Bragg did backflips across the platform to punctuate his lecture. It was a life-changing experience. Jack instantly gave up junk food and began to focus on altering his diet and
exercise habits. The transformation was so complete by the time Jack graduated high school he was offered several sports scholarships. Jack passed up a future in sports, instead dedicating the next 80 years to teaching others how to care for their bodies.

Thousands today speak of Jack LaLanne as “The Godfather of Fitness.” Jack LaLanne firmly supported a vegetarian diet and blamed overly processed foods for many health problems. LaLanne always practiced what he preached, working out two hours a day. To promote healthful living in 1984, he fought strong winds and currents as he swam
1.5 miles while towing 70 boats with 70 people across the Long Beach Harbor. And he did this when he was 70 years old and while handcuffed and shackled! Jack’s motto was “Be happy you are alive! Get up in the morning and say, ‘Thank God I’m here again.’”

Some people think the Bible is just a spiritual book, but you would be surprised to see how much it says about practical health. David wrote, “I will praise You, for I am fearfully and wonderfully made” (Psalms 139:14). With proper self-discipline and maintenance these biological temples can provide 80-plus years of service, but if we neglect proper care of our bodies, happiness will elude us.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
I will praise thee; for I am fearfully and wonderfully made: marvellous are thy works; and that my soul knoweth right well. Psalms 139:14


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 15, 2016)

*Terror in Florida*
June 13, 2016




On June 12, 2016, a 29-year-old man entered the Pulse nightclub in Orlando, Florida, and began shooting randomly at the unsuspecting patrons inside. After taking many of them hostage and engaging police in gunfire, the gunman was finally killed. In all, 49 people were murdered and 53 were injured in what many are calling a terrorist attack.

It is the deadliest mass shooting in U.S. history and the deadliest terrorist attack on U.S. soil since September 11, 2001.

Amazing Facts is shocked and saddened by this brutal act of violence and offers our condolences to the grief-stricken families of the victims. The appalling violence of this evil attack grieves the heart of God, was perpetrated by the devil, and is a sobering indicator of the deterioration of our planet.

Let us remember that the father of hatred and murder is not God. Rather, in giving His Son to die for us, we see God's infinite compassion and grace—through a Savior who was willing to die so that we might live eternally.

In the aftermath of this tragedy, it can be difficult to believe that there is a Father in heaven who mourns with us. But the Lord is not silent. He is not apathetically sitting back—instead, He is working to save all who desire to live in His kingdom of peace. We can be certain there will be a judgment day and an end to violence and death. “He will swallow up death forever, and the Lord God will wipe away tears from all faces” 
Isaiah 25:8).

Are you asking, "Why does God allow evil?" Our Study Guide, entitled *Did God Create the Devil?*, will help you better understand our loving God, this tragic event, and how we can be sure evil like this will someday end. Please share it with as many as you can.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 20, 2016)

Biltmore Estate

*An Amazing Fact:* In 1888, George Washington Vanderbilt, 26 years old at the time, visited the Smoky Mountains of North Carolina with his mother. He loved the scenery and climate so much that he decided to build a summer house in the area. However, this would be no ordinary summer house. George’s idea was to replicate the working estates of Europe.


His “summer house,” completed in 1895, contained 250 rooms and was 175,000 square feet. The dining room table alone could seat 64 guests. Intending that the estate be self-supporting, George set up forestry programs, poultry farms, cattle farms, hog farms, and a dairy. The estate included its own village and even a church. 

In 1898, while in Paris, George married a young lady by the name of Edith. In 1912, he and Edith booked passage on the Titanic but canceled due to a premonition of Edith’s mother. It was too late, however, for them to get their servant and baggage off the ship; both were lost when the Titanic sank. 

George spent more than his annual income for the upkeep of his colossal house, and began to deplete his once-enormous inheritance. Some of the rooms of this house were never fully completed. After his unexpected death in 1912, George’s widow, Edith, sold much of the land around the estate to the United States Forest Service at $5 an acre until only 12,500 acres were left from the original 125,000. In 1963, the estate was designated a National Historic Landmark, and today it is still the largest home in the United States. 

Friends, how would you like to live in a mansion? Jesus is preparing the best of living conditions for those who love Him—greater than any home ever built on this earth. We can’t even begin to imagine how beautiful it will be. Best of all, we will be with our Lord, never to be separated. Are you ready? He has a mansion for you.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
Let not your heart be troubled: ye believe in God, believe also in me. In my Father's house are many mansions: if it were not so, I would have told you. I go to prepare a place for you. And if I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again, and receive you unto myself; that where I am, there ye may be also. John 14:1-3


----------



## Laela (Jun 21, 2016)

Didn't know this about Biltmore, a place I'd love to visit... I enjoy this thread


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 23, 2016)

Strength Through Trial

*For thou, O God, hast proved us: thou hast tried us, as silver is tried. Psalms 66:10*

Untried character is not reliable. We are to be tried by temptation in order that we may learn to seek wisdom from God and to flee to the stronghold in time of trouble. He alone will be successful in resisting temptation who finds help and grace from God. Individually we stand as did our first parents--face to face with manifold temptations that solicit mind and heart. All heaven is watching with intense interest to see whether we will look unto Jesus and submit ourselves to His will, or whether in the temptation we shall follow the inclinations of the natural heart and the solicitations of the evil one. 

Let those who are perplexed with temptation go to God in prayer. . . . Persevere in prayer and watch thereunto without doubting, and the Holy Spirit will work in the human agent, bringing heart and mind into subjection to right principles. 

Those who through faith are kept by the power of God learn good and precious things. They experience the peace of Christ which passeth understanding. In resisting temptation you refuse to be confederate with Satan, and place yourselves under the banner of Jesus Christ. In the sight of heavenly intelligences you develop yourself as a conqueror. It is made manifest that you are a son of God. . . . 

You represent Christ in true goodness of character, and understand what these words signify: "And the Word was made flesh, and dwelt among us, (and we beheld his glory, the glory as of the only begotten of the Father,) full of grace and truth. . . . And of his fullness have all we received, and grace for grace" (John 1:14-16). You receive grace, you develop grace; and as you reveal grace in your words, in your spirit and actions, God pours upon you a larger measure of grace. In proportion as you surrender yourselves to the working of the Holy Spirit you are supplied with heavenly grace. You are molded and fashioned a vessel unto honor, and become a channel through which God makes manifest His grace to the world.


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 23, 2016)

Strong Joe Rollino​
*An Amazing Fact:* On Monday, January 10, 2010, a minivan struck and killed a man crossing a Brooklyn street. This was especially tragic because this was no ordinary man. Joe Rollino would have been 105 on March 19, and according to friends he looked younger than 80 and was the model of health. A World War II veteran with three Purple Hearts, Rollino got his start in the 1920s at the Coney Island carnival, where he was billed as the “Strongest Man in the World.”


At the height of his career, he stood about 5 feet 5 inches tall and weighed about 150 pounds. Pound for pound, Joe 
Rollino was one of the strongest men in modern times. He lifted 475 pounds with his teeth and moved 3,200 pounds with his back. But he was most proud of his finger strength—he once lifted 635 pounds with a single finger. At Rollino’s 103rd birthday party, a friend gave him a quarter, and Rollino bent it between his fingers—then apologized because he used to be able to do it with a dime! 

Rollino was an avid exerciser. He walked 5 miles every morning, rain or shine. He swam in the freezing Atlantic every day for eight years, even during a stormy six-degree day in January 1974. Rollino was also a boxer. In a 2008 interview, 103-year-old Rollino said that he was simply born strong: “Fighters would hit me in the jaw, and I’d just look at them. You couldn’t knock me out,” he said. 

Did I mention that Joe Rollino didn’t drink or smoke and was a lifelong vegetarian? If it weren’t for the car accident, this strong man might have become one of the oldest men in modern times as well. The Bible also makes a connection between a strong man and a unique diet: Samson followed the Nazirite custom of abstaining from alcohol and unclean foods. Would you like to live to be a healthy 100 years old? Anything is possible when we follow God’s health principles.

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
Now therefore beware, I pray thee, and drink not wine nor strong drink, and eat not any unclean thing: For, lo, thou shalt conceive, and bear a son; and no razor shall come on his head: for the child shall be a Nazarite unto God from the womb: and he shall begin to deliver Israel out of the hand of the Philistines. Judges 13:4-5


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 24, 2016)

Simon Bolivar







*An Amazing Fact:* Simon Bolivar was South America’s greatest general. He is known as “the great liberator” because his victories against Spain won independence for Venezuela, Panama, Colombia, Ecuador, Peru, and a country that bears his name, Bolivia.


In 1824, after Bolivar helped Peru win its freedom from Spain, the great general called for a convention to draft a constitution for the new country. After the convention, a delegation approached Simon Bolivar and asked him to become their first president. He gracefully declined, saying that he felt someone else deserved the honor more than he. But the people still wanted to do something special for Bolivar to show their appreciation for all he had done to free them from the oppression of Spain. So they offered him a gift of a million pesos, a fabulous fortune in those days. 

Bolivar thoughtfully accepted the gift and then asked how many slaves there were in Peru. He was told that there were about 3,000. “And how much does a slave sell for?” he wanted to know. “About 350 pesos for an able-bodied man,” was the answer. “Then,” said Bolivar, “I will add whatever is necessary to this million pesos you have given me, and I will buy all the slaves in Peru and set them free.” He added, “It makes no sense to free a nation unless all its citizens enjoy freedom as well.” 

The Bible teaches that Jesus came into the world to set captives free. Near the beginning of His earthly ministry, Jesus attended the synagogue in Nazareth on the Sabbath day and read from Isaiah’s prophecy about Himself: “The Spirit of the Lord is upon Me, because He has anointed Me to preach the gospel to the poor; he has sent Me to heal the brokenhearted, to proclaim liberty to the captives and recovery of sight to the blind, to set at liberty those who are oppressed; to proclaim the acceptable year of the Lord” (Luke 4:18, 19). 

On another occasion, when the Jewish leaders claimed that they were in bondage to no one, Jesus explained that “whoever commits sin is a slave of sin” (John 8:34). But He assured the people, “Therefore if the Son makes you free, you shall be free indeed” (verse 36). There is true freedom in Christ alone. 

Are you truly free?

*KEY BIBLE TEXTS*
Being then made free from sin, ye became the servants of righteousness. Romans 6:18


----------



## blazingthru (Apr 7, 2017)

Where Was God … Again?

Where was God … again?

This is the question many were asking across Texas and the United States as news of a tragic, avoidable accident flashed across their TV screens. A bus carrying senior citizens back from a church retreat was hit head on by a pickup truck crossing over the center divide. The crash killed all but one of the fourteen people on the bus. 

The cause of the accident appears to be because the truck driver was texting on his phone instead of focusing on driving. Many of the passengers appear to have been dedicated Christians who had lived their lives for God.

Where was the Lord in this tragedy? What kind of God wouldn’t intervene even for those most faithful to Him?

Questions about pain and suffering are endless in a sin-filled world. The Bible doesn’t shy away from reporting on faithful men and women suffering hardship. David spent ten years as a fugitive. Joseph spent years in jail. John the Baptist was cruelly murdered. Other stories remind us that God’s people throughout the ages have faced unanswered tragedy. Jesus implied in Luke 13:4 that people often die in accidents through no fault of their own.

So where is God? The Bible tells us that He is right beside us. (Read Psalm 23:4–6.) He simply asks us to trust that even in the darkest valleys, He is still leading His people to a place of safety and eternal peace.

What about you? Do you believe that because God allowed these Christian men and women to die in an accident, it was His will for them?

Elijah was a faithful follower of God. Even though he followed God’s directions, he still found himself in trouble. The Lord had sent him to hide by the Brook Cherith, but the brook dried up. Elijah had to wait for God’s directions again as he faced imminent death from dehydration. This waiting time, this time when we don’t always understand God’s purposes, allows us to trust in His grace. 

https://www.amazingfacts.org/media-library/book/e/62/t/the-brook-dried-up


----------

